# DLTBB - Classic Physique & Hiking Up Peaks



## DLTBB

Hi UG-B.

I kept a couple of training logs here a few years ago and always found it to be a useful way to help keep myself accountable and to share/exchange ideas and knowledge with others. I'm also keeping this log on UK-M but I'd like to share it here too because it looks as if there is a lot of experienced guys who I'd value input and ideas from.

The last few years have been a bit rocky for me, but I've been back to consistent training since the end of July 2021 and have regained a lot of the muscle I lost in my time away from training. I was completely off weight-training and cold turkey from any PEDs supplements for almost a year due to a prison sentence for an AAS-related offence. I made a more detailed post about the prison sentence and my life since being released here.

I'm 30 now, so I'm not the spring chicken I was when I originally started my logs at 23. Back then I used to use a plethora of drugs with no real regard for my health. I'm older and wiser now so I'm going to try to keep things more sensible this time.

*Physique Goals*

The goal with the physique is simply to make small improvements while maintaining my fitness/health to the best of my ability. I've never fancied competing. A few people have said I'd have some potential in Men's Physique or Classic but I have no real interest in posing on stage in trunks at this stage. Never say never. But I mainly do this because I enjoy training and I like trying to optimise and experiment with my routine, diet and supplements. I appreciate the 'classic' looking bodybuilders, Bob Paris, Benfatto and so on, but I don't really have a goal physique. I just want to get better in general.

I do prefer to maintain a leaner look, so any size I gain will be done slowly. I'll either be in a very small surplus of 200-300 calories or 'maingaining'. The scale won't move up as fast as a regular all out bulk but it'll prevent me from having to do any cutting/dieting/tidying up and allow for more consistent progress.

*Personal Goals*

I'm still in the process of rebuilding my life after the whole 1-year holiday situation. I've already made good steps forward. I'm back working again with a job at a good firm, I have a new partner, we're due to move in together in less than two weeks, I'm avoiding recreational drugs/alcohol and I'm doing a little bit of training/diet planning/preparation on the side as an extra earner. Main goals in this department are to stay on the straight and narrow, maintain good relationships with friends/family/partner, work up the ladder in work and take on a few more clients to occupy my downtime in the evening.

*Health Goals*

I'm on the brink of receiving a diagnosis for a health condition which me and my Doctor suspect is an inflammatory bowel disease called Ulcerative Colitis. It's essentially an autoimmune disease which causes a lot of inflammation in the bowel/digestive tract. For the most part it's been manageable but it can flare up occasionally which can result in me shitting blood upwards of 15 times a day. As you can imagine, it's not optimal for any kind of progress with exercise/weight gain, but I'm doing what I can. The hope is to be prescribed with medication which will counteract the inflammation or suppress the immune system which will bring the condition into 'remission' and rid me of the side effects. It's been a bit frightening in all fairness because I've always been in good health and this popped up relatively out of the blue. Apparently stress can be a factor in its onset and it originally popped up while I was in prison - could be a complete coincidence however. I'll document the journey back back to good health in here and outline any flareups I suffer/treatment I receive.

The goal is to get the side effects under control so I can feel 100% (or close) again - it can be quite draining. I'll be making a conscious effort throughout to do regular cardio, keep nutrition somewhat 'clean', minimise the amount of harmful things going into my body and adding supplements where necessary to improve health markers.

Current progress on this is multiple blood samples were taken and sent off this week and a stool sample was dropped off at the GP's office today. Next stage is usually an endoscopy one the results from the samples come back.

Timeline so far:

05/04/2022 - Bloods taken by GP
06/04/2022 - Stool sample sent off
07/04/2022 - First bloods back. 2 inflammation markers elevated which hints at UC. Anaemic due to blood loss/poor absorption as a result of inflammation. Prescribed super high-strength Iron supplement to raise Iron levels
11/04/2022 - GP gave me urgent referral to gastroenterologist. Iron supplements helping with lethargy and no more dizziness when I stand up
13/04/2022 - Started using BPC-157 & TB-500 Peptides (Peak Body) to help reduce inflammation and heal the GI tract - I will be keeping a log of my experience with the peptide stack here
*Training Split*

Current split is a basic low-volume PPL A/B routine which I will post this below. I've done a more in-depth writeup on this if anybody is interested. Abs I am hitting directly 3-4 times a week and cardio is in 6-7 times a week. 30 minutes at ~140BPM treadmill incline walk. You will see some variation between this routine and the exercises I'm doing in sessions at the moment. The main reason being, I'm training between two gyms and my second gym is very busy in the evening meaning I have to substitute new exercises in. Exercise choice will be more consistent when I'm at one gym full time after moving house. I made a more detailed post about my split here.

I intended to run it as below but I skip the rest days quite often because I get bored and feel lazy if I miss a day. If I'm recovering in between sessions and missing the rest isn't hindering me, I don't mind.


Day 1Push (A)Day 2Pull (A)Day 3Legs (A)Day 4RestDay 5Push (B)Day 6Pull (B)Day 7Legs (B)Day 8Rest

*Push (A)*
Focus: Chest, Shoulders & Triceps


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Flat Barbell Bench Press3 x 6-10Seated DB Shoulder Press3 x 6-10Pec-deck Fly3 x 8-12Cable Triceps Pushdown (Rope)3 x 8-12Lateral DB Raise3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
Warm up rotator cuffs before pressing
*Pull (A)*
Focus: Back & Biceps


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Lat Pull-Down3 x 6-10Bent Over Row3 x 6-10Seated Incline DB Curl3 x 8-12Pull-Up3 x 8-12EZ-Bar Curl3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
Pre-exhaust your Lats with a few sets of cable pull-overs if you struggle with mind-muscle connection
*Legs (A)*
Focus: Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes & Calves


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Back Barbell Squat3 x 6-10Leg Press3 x 6-10Lying Hamstring Curl3 x 8-12Standing Calf Raise3 x 8-12Leg Extension3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
Pre-exhaust your Glutes with a few sets of bridges if you struggle with mind-muscle connection or are very Quad-dominant with Squats
*Push (B)*
Focus: Chest, Shoulders & Triceps


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Close Grip Bench Press3 x 6-10Standing Barbell Press3 x 6-10Incline DB Fly3 x 8-12Overhead Triceps Extension3 x 8-12Lateral DB Raise3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
Warm up rotator cuffs before pressing
Grip on CGBP doesn’t have to be too narrow – can be around shoulder width
*Pull (B)*
Focus: Back & Biceps


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Pull-Up3 x 6-10Deadlift/Rack Pull3 x 6-10DB Hammer Curl3 x 8-12Lat Pull-Down (Neutral Grip)3 x 8-12Preacher Curl3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
Pre-exhaust your Lats with a few sets of cable pull-overs if you struggle with mind-muscle connection
*Legs (B)*
Focus: Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes & Calves


*Exercise**Sets/Reps*Lunge3 x 6-10Glute Ham Raise3 x 6-10Hack Squat3 x 8-12Seated Calf Raise3 x 8-12Abductor/Adductor3 x 8-12


Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
*Nutrition*

Calories are at 3,200. Protein is at 175g. This is all I track. This should be a very slight surplus for me but my weight gain has stalled due to having a flareup with my illness. My body is probably not absorbing food/vitamins very well right now. I will adjust this if necessary. I'm currently using Huel Black Edition 1-2 times a day to increase calorie intake without upsetting my stomach too much. Seems a good addition so far.

Staple food/drinks are currently:

Whey (MyProtein)
Huel Black Edition
Greek Yoghurt
Milk
Chicken
Oats
Granola
Rice
Bread
I do have the odd bit of junk, cookies, brownies, cakes, pizza etc. but I am trying to limit it at the moment as it can set symptoms off with my digestive system. I did try gluten-free recently and it did seem to subdue symptoms for a week or two but my GP said it'd make little impact realistically as the condition is immune/inflammation-related and I missed gluten so I've gone back to normal.

*Meds/Supplements*

400 Test
50 Var
10 Cardarine
Iron
B12
Probiotics
These are the highest doses you'll see me using. Health is a priority now and I will try to get as much as I can out of smaller doses of more mild meds. Cycles will last a maximum of 8-10 weeks with cruises at ~150 T for equal time in between. Honestly don't think anything more than that is necessary for a regular non-competing weightlifting bro. I can still gain while cruising if I set my training/diet up properly and I'm consistent with it.

Cardarine is in for the endurance boost. I'll be training for a 10KM so hoping to get a small boost to my overall fitness in preparation for that.

B12/Iron are in there as many people with UC are deficient. I get my bloods back from my Doctor in a week so supplementation may change to counteract any deficiencies.

*Recent Pics*

Progress August - Now

























Back is lagging in comparison to legs/shoulders but will add more back volume when I reorganise split next time.














Video: Legs

Video: Calves

Have some more recent pictures/videos on Instagram - @manc.fit

I'm going to copy and paste the entries from my UK-M journal here for the last 2 weeks or so to give a run-down of recent training, lifts etc.


----------



## DLTBB

*6th April*

Best sleep I've had in a few weeks. Symptoms have been mild compared to previous week today. Had to take a stool sample to the Doctor's this morning. Appetite was decent. Had 1 Huel shake to bump up calories, Black Edition is digesting well for me. Taste isn't great but definitely doable.

Training was Pull which consisted of:

Lat pull-down machine 3 x 6-8
Seated cable row 3 x 6-8
Fat grip barbell curl 3 x 8-10
Shrugs 3 x 10-15
Cable curls 3 x 6-8
Cardio was 30 minutes incline walk at 140BPM.

Abs was:

Crunch with legs raised 3 x 10-12
Ab wheel roll-out 3 x 10
Side crunch 3 x 10-12 per side
Worked from home today. Fairly easy day. Going in to the office tomorrow which means an early rise and a longer day overall. 50/50 on training tomorrow but it will be legs if I do and might be at the other gym I use in Northwich rather than the one in Sale.

Getting the keys for my new house in 1.5 weeks so me and the Mrs are just doing final preparations so we're ready in advance.

*7th April*

I had time to kill after work so I didn’t end up taking a rest day after all. I find it difficult because I’m enjoying training at the moment and I know I should ride the massive wave of motivation while it’s still strong before it inevitably dips again.

I’m in Northwich at my girlfriend’s house so I trained at Dave’s Gym. Excellent little gym for anybody who lives nearby, by the way. When my Mrs first told me about it I though “Dave’s Gym? Sounds shite”, but it’s genuinely a top gym with a load of decent kit and a decent crowd. It’s been running for over 50 years.

As mentioned in earlier post, prescription for my Iron deficiency is waiting to be collected, so I should be free of anaemia which will help energy levels. My GP said he’s surprised I’m still training, I’m honestly getting some of the best sessions I’ve had in a while though.

Diet has been decent considering I’ve been on the go. Ordered a Mediterranean chicken wrap in salad in to the office and it was delicious. Mrs is cooking tea tonight so we’ll see what she serves up. Hopefully something decent. Going to pop in Lidl on the way home and stock up on Skyr for the next few days.

Training was legs and cardio. No abs today because I’ve hit them 3 sessions in a row.

Cardio was the usual 30 minutes incline power walk at 140BPM. Forgot my AirPods so it kind of dragged today. It usually flies when I’ve got my tunes on.

In terms of legs, excluding warm-up sets, it was:

Plate-loaded hack squat 3 x 6
Leg press 3 x 6-8
Plate-loaded seated calf raise 3 x 8-12
Lying leg curl 3 x 8-12
Plated-loaded extension 3 x 8-12 (love this machine)
*8th April*

Little bit tired but managed a decent session.

I was working from home, so I nipped out for a quick session during the day to avoid training after work while the gym is really crowded.

Pre-workout meal was 450g Skyr with honey and 100g blueberries. Grabbed a TNT shot (300mg caffeine) in the gym and necked it before my cardio for a little energy boost.

Did cardio, abs and a push session.

Cardio was 30 minutes power walk on incline treadmill at 140BPM.

*Abs:*

Ab Coaster 3 x 8-12
Nautilus crunch 3 x 8-12
Sit-up 3 x 8-12
*Push:*

Close grip press 3 x 6 (131KG)
Seated press 3 x 6
Cable fly 3 x 8-12
Tricep pushdown 3 x 8-12
Cable lateral raise 3 x 8-12


----------



## DLTBB

*9th April*

Was up about 4-5 times in the night again on the loo. Slept but can’t have had much REM sleep. I’m a little bit tired again today but I’ve felt worse.

Second day on the super strength iron tablets today. Can tell they’ve started kicking in because my turds are a lot darker. Grim I know.

Today was a pull session alongside the usual cardio and abs.

Cardio was 30 minutes incline power walk on the treadmill at 140BPM.

*Abs*:

Decline crunch 3 x 10-12
Nautilus crunch 3 x 6
Ab Coaster 3 x 12

I was supposed to do weighted pull-ups but the gym I was training at doesn’t have a weight-belt so I did high rep sets instead. Managed to crack out a couple of 30-rep sets. I know ROM on the pull-ups isn’t full but was mainly for fun and kept constant tension throughout so was still tough.

*Pull*:

Wide grip pull-up 3 x 30, 25, 25
Chest supported row 3 x 6
Preacher curl 3 x 6
Single arm pull down 3 x 8
Cable curl 3 x 6-10

Vid of 30 rep set - Video

Had to rush back home because I literally felt like I was going to shit my pants. Going to take it easy today and start packing some bits and pieces ready for the house move next week.

*10th April*

Possibly my final session at Dave’s Gym in Northwich today seeing as I’m picking up the keys for the new house on Thursday and will be training at Cosmos Mon, Tue and Wed. Only been going there for a few months but I really can’t fault the place. Clean, good kit, reasonably priced and a load of sun beds available. Definitely recommend it to anybody in/around Northwich. The only other gym nearby is Pure which is terrible IMO.

I’ve been using the Var (50/day) for about 4 weeks now. Going to use it for a total of 50 days seeing as that’s how many is in the pack. Been very impressed with it. No side effects whatsoever and a noticeable difference visually and in performance. Strength has increased and I look harder/denser. Probably my favourite compound overall. I used to be mad for the Tren but wouldn’t bother running it again seeing as my digestion/sleep is already suffering a bit from the colitis. Not running any AI at the moment, haven’t needed it.

Cardarine was a good addition too (10/day), felt a noticeable difference in endurance and my breathing felt lighter almost immediately. I reckon I’ll cycle that in and out at 10mg regularly going forward. I’m supposed to be doing that Manchester 10KM at the end of May (health permitting), so I’ll continue with it until then at least.

Feeling sound today. Slept until about 9:30-10AM which is good going for me at the moment. It’s a nice day too so I’ll probably try to get out for a walk with my Mrs and the dog and maybe go for a Sunday dinner. Obligatory pics of pooch below.







Today’s session was cardio and legs. Cardio was the usual 30 minutes incline treadmill, most of which was at 140BPM, but I adjusted the speed for the final 10 minutes and went up to 150-155 to get a little sweat on.

*Legs*:

Leg press 3 x 6-8
Leg extension 3 x 8-12
GHR 3 x 8-12
Seated leg curl 3 x 8-12
Standing calf raise 3 x 10-15

No abs today as I hit them the last couple of sessions.

Keeping the diet a bit cleaner and including food I digest easily for the next few days after last night’s Chinese and Ben and Jerry’s. Lots of Skyr, Kefir, Whey and fruit.


----------



## DLTBB

*11th April*

Hi fellas.

Heard back from my GP today. We're still waiting on the results from the stool sample but he has given me an urgent referral to the gastroenterologist based on the results of my blood test due to the high readings on my inflammation markers. I have no idea how long I'll be waiting but can't imagine it being super quick as it's on the NHS. I should've enrolled for private medical insurance really, but I'll take what I'm given now. If you've been on the fence about it, I definitely recommend going ahead and signing up, especially if you can get it at a discounted rate through work. You'll be thankful of not having to wait in massive queues to see somebody if you ever need to use it.

On the bright side, my symptoms have eased off a little bit this week. Still far from ideal (or even good) but much more bearable than it was when I was in the middle of the last flare up. I'm digesting my food much better and my sleep has been a bit deeper/more restful.

Short working week for me this week due to the bank holiday weekend and I've booked Thursday off because I'm picking the keys up for my new place. It's going to be a bit of a nightmare moving in I imagine, transporting/carrying all of the furniture in and out but it'll definitely be worth it in the end. Buzzing to be able to see my Mrs more often as it's mainly just weekends at the moment.

Did a push session with my cousin today. He's just started training again after a year or so out of the gym. Much prefer training with somebody, especially for a push session. He's progressing fast too which is good to see.

Cardio was the usual 30 minutes on treadmill.

*Abs*:

Ab wheel roll-out 3 x 10
Lying leg raise 3 x 15
Crunch 3 x 15
*Push*:

Flat barbell bench press 3 x 6-8 120KG
Seated press 3 x 6-8
Incline cable fly 3 x 8-12
Triceps push-down w/ rope 3 x 8-12
DB lateral raise 3 x 20
First time doing actual bench in a little while. Done most of my recent push sessions at Dave's and was difficult to get a bench as it was quite busy at the times I was in there.

Went higher rep with the raises and focused on getting a good pump as the shoulder felt a little tender last time when I was using a heavier weight in 6-8 rep range.

Pull session tomorrow. Going to take it easy and try to get an early night tonight as I'm quite tired. Going to eat a curry, finish Top Boy on Netflix, watch a bit of YouTube and get my head down.

Have a good one chaps.

*12th April*

Evening fellas.

Just heard about the passing of Cedric McMillan. Rest in Peace. Top physique and enjoyed his performance at the Arnold a few years ago. Only 44 too. It's a shame.








As mentioned earlier today, my BPC-157 and TB-500 stack has been posted by Peak Body. It's coming via DPD and should arrive tomorrow, so I'll get to work with that right away. Might not have any insulin pins but will just use a small blue pin if need be as I want to get some in to my system as soon as possible. Will update regularly.

Symptoms have been quite mild today but I have felt a bit tired. I would have had a rest day today if it was up to me but I told my cousin I'd train with him and didn't want to let him down so I got a quick session out anyway. No cardio/abs this time, just a straight pull session. It wasn't the workout of the century but I got some decent sets out. Going to aim for an early night tonight and will most probably take tomorrow off as an actual rest day before hitting legs on Thursday.

*Pull*:

Wide grip pull-up 3 x 6 (+80lbs DB)
Seated cable row (wide neutral grip) 3 x 6-8
DB hammer curl 3 x 8
Single arm machine pull down 3 x 6-8
Preacher curl 3 x 8
Quick session but it did the trick and I was happy with a good amount of my working sets.

Not much else to report at this stage to be honest. Fajitas for tea and an early night is on the cards. Hoping for a decent sleep.

Not had the final results back from the Doctor yet, hoping to get some news tomorrow.

Peptides arrived already! That’s customer service. Good guys. First doses in.


----------



## DLTBB

*14th April*




Keys collected! Moved some initial bits and pieces today but the proper moving in will be done on Saturday.

Going to pick up a packet of insulin needles from the chemist shortly so I can continue with the daily dose of BPC.

Diet might be a bit scattered this weekend as I will be off work and on the go a lot getting the house sorted but will try to keep it somewhat consistent and keep the protein high.

Video from today’s leg workout - Link

Usual 30 minutes cardio and ab circuit. Finished legs with a giant set as I was pressed for time and had to nip to the estate agents.

*Legs*:

Hack squat 3 x 6-8
Leg press 3 x 8-10
Leg extension 3 x 10
Single leg curl 3 x 8-12
Calf raise giant set between standing/seated calf raise with various rep range/tempo
*15th April*

Bloody hell. Moving house is a ball ache. In the process of packing the van at the moment. Shifting couches and beds is a lot harder than lifting bars and DB’s. Having stumps for arms doesn’t help.

Another 10-hour sleep in the books. Didn’t want to get out of bed either. I read somewhere that the healing effect of the peptide could make you more tired. Definitely seems to be the case. Had less discomfort in my gut since starting.

Video from today.

Usual cardio done. Abs was Ab Coaster, decline sit-ups and Nautilus crunch. Love this grip for triceps.




*Push*:

Chest press 3 x 6 (136KG, 149KG, 170KG)
Seated press machine 3 x 6
Chest fly machine 3 x 10
Triceps push down 3 x 10
Kettlebell lateral raise 3 x 10


----------



## DLTBB

*16th April*

Day off today fellas. Moved all the stuff in to the new house. What a nightmare. I feel like I’ve ran a marathon. Buzzing to have a place together with the Mrs though. To new beginnings.


----------



## DLTBB

Okay. We’re up to date now. Apologies for the spam fellas. Just wanted to share some recent training/updates.


----------



## JuiceTrain

DLTBB said:


> Okay. We’re up to date now. Apologies for the spam fellas. Just wanted to share some recent training/updates.



definitely not spam,
just a well detailed log
insane progress man.... keep at it
I'll have a pizza slice and cheeseburger just so you won't fuk up your macros


----------



## DLTBB

JuiceTrain said:


> definitely not spam,
> just a well detailed log
> insane progress man.... keep at it
> I'll have a pizza slice and cheeseburger just so you won't fuk up your macros


Thanks mate. My diet has been all over the place the last few days because of all the upheaval, but I’ve stocked the fridge up and ready to dial it in tomorrow barring a cheesecake inside an Easter egg that my brother has made for me.


----------



## RiR0

Following the log man. Good stuff. Love the detail


----------



## DLTBB

My brother has made me a cheesecake inside an Easter egg. I’ll eat this tomorrow and then I’m going to tidy the diet up a little bit as it’ll likely help with my digestion too.


----------



## RiR0

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 20794
> 
> 
> My brother has made me a cheesecake inside an Easter egg. I’ll eat this tomorrow and then I’m going to tidy the diet up a little bit as it’ll likely help with my digestion too.


If you need any of those taken off your hands I’d be willing to assist


----------



## DLTBB

RiR0 said:


> If you need any of those taken off your hands I’d be willing to assist


Just the one for me mate. The rest are spoken for. Mine will be getting inhaled for sure.


----------



## RiR0

Curious about your training. Are working up to one failure set with 2 progressively harder work sets?


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> *16th April*
> 
> Day off today fellas. Moved all the stuff in to the new house. What a nightmare. I feel like I’ve ran a marathon. Buzzing to have a place together with the Mrs though. To new beginnings.
> 
> View attachment 20789
> 
> 
> View attachment 20790


I feel ya man, I moved recently myself, I needed 2 days off to recover, but my back was junk for over a week!!!  🤣


----------



## CJ

Awesome log, I will definitely be following along. Hoping your medical issues get resolved quickly.


----------



## DLTBB

RiR0 said:


> Curious about your training. Are working up to one failure set with 2 progressively harder work sets?


I’ll usually try to take at least one working set of each exercise to failure. Usually the final one as I tend to pyramid up. Other sets I might have a rep or two in the tank. I use pauses are very slow negatives if I’m nearing my rep goal and not at a good RPE.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> I feel ya man, I moved recently myself, I needed 2 days off to recover, but my back was junk for over a week!!!  🤣


It’s been hard work but definitely worthwhile. But yeah my lower back has taken a bartering for sure.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Awesome log, I will definitely be following along. Hoping your medical issues get resolved quickly.


Thank you and yep, hoping to feel better soon!


----------



## DLTBB

First sleep in the new place was a comfortable one. The TV broke in transit yesterday unfortunately, so I was up at 7AM taking a delivery for a new one.


----------



## PZT

Too fkin jacked


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> Too fkin jacked


Cheers man.


----------



## DLTBB

*17th April*

Decided I'm going to ride my bike to/from the gym seeing as the new place is roughly 15 minutes either way. So it's an extra 30 minutes of cardio daily and the weather is just starting to perk up a bit so I can get some vitamin D and potentially a tan as it heats up more in May/June/July. First time riding in a while today and I can tell my legs are stronger and I'm fitter than last time as I'm easily riding up inclines that used to gas me out.

Did a pull session at the gym. Did the usual 30 minutes of cardio and a quick ab session of cable crunches, decline sit-ups and regular crunches.

*Pull*:

Lat pull-down machine 3 x 6 (Stack)
Chest supported single arm pull-down (D grip) 3 x 8 (I know every influencer is using these and I'm jumping on the bandwagon because they hit lower lats really well)
EZ-Bar curl 3 x 8 43KG
Meadows rows 3 x 6
Preacher curls 3 x 8-12
Plan for the day is to continue unpacking the stuff in to the house, do some cleaning, eat my cheesecake and dinner with my girlfriend's family later today. Nice day for it, the weather is lovely.

Stomach and sleep continues to feel a marked improvement since adding the peptides.


----------



## CJ

Enjoy your new home sir!!!


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Enjoy your new home sir!!!


Thank you fella. Give it a week or so and I’ll be in my element. Just need to get all of the annoying unpacking and moving furniture around out of the way first.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

*18th April*

We're all unpacked in the new place now. The dog has moved in too but he's still a bit unsettled, didn't sleep much last night. He was pacing around the bedroom all night wondering why the hell the entire layout of the house has changed I imagine.

Had Virgin Media out today to connect the broadband, so I don't have to use mobile hotspot now. I can browse and stream to my heart's content.

Hit some legs today. I'm playing around with some different exercises at the moment as I am going to adjust my routine soon. I ran the PPL for 12 weeks or so. The next routine will probably be similar but I want to substitute some new exercises in to target weak areas and do a bit more volume on my back as it's slacking.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill at 140 BPM
*Legs*:

Plate loaded front squat 3 x 6 (lots of warmup sets to determine what weight would be working sets as I've not done this in ages)
High stance leg press 3 x 6
Leg extension 3 x 12
Standing single leg curl 3 x 12
Standing calf raise 3 x 12
Nice Huel shake in whole milk post-workout.

Gym was nice and quiet as it's bank holiday so I took my time in between sets and working up to working sets. Nice not to be rushing around like I usually am after work.

BPC still going in at 250mcg/day. Second 1000mcg shot of TB-500 is due on Wednesday. Happy with the effects so far.

Last Anavar tab is due on Wednesday and then I will have been using it at 50mg for 50 days. Will take a break after that. Might drop Test down for a little bit too, undecided yet. I was going to get private bloods but I might just ask my Doctor if I can see my recently drawn bloods as he took tons of samples and I'm assuming will have tested for everything covered in a private panel. Will post results regardless.

Going to chill for the rest of the day and get a big shop in from Aldi so I'm prepared for the week.


----------



## DLTBB

Some random waffle from me.

Effective mid-level doses (_in my opinion_) for each compound I've used which have allowed me to get the benefit of the drug with little to no side effects. I've used much higher and lower dosages for each but for me, these have been good middle ground doses to make gains with minimal stress. Oral doses in particular look low compared to a lot of cycles I see posted but I might just be sensitive to side effects with orals in general.

*Oils*:

Testosterone - 300mg/week
Trenbolone - 150mg/week
Nandrolone - 300mg/week
Masteron - 200mg/week
Primo - 400mg/week
*Orals*:

Superdrol - 10mg/day
Anadrol - 25mg/day
Winstrol - 25mg/day
Anavar - 50mg/day
Dianabol - 20mg/day
Never ran Eq or Halo. Did one pin of DHB but the PIP was too bad.


----------



## DLTBB

Final day of Var today. Going to miss it. Been a great addition.


----------



## DLTBB

*19th April*

Today is day 50/50 of my Anavar run and my verdict is that it's a phenomenal compound. I used to think it was a female's drug but after this run, I think it's my favourite oral. I've had a nice boost in strength, a little extra fullness, I'm much more vascular, I look harder/denser and I had literally zero side effects. In fact, with the cardio and peptides, my blood pressure and resting heart rate is down considerably since I started. Definitely recommend it. Keep in mind my body isn't running anywhere near optimally at the moment with me being fatigued from my colitis and not digesting all of my food properly, I think I'd have made some incredible gains on it if I was 100%.

Pics from the end of the run:







*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline walk 140BPM
*Abs*:

Crunch 3 x 15
Leg raise 3 x 12
Heel tap 3 x 40
*Push*:

Incline Hammer Strength press 2 x 6, 1 x 5 (Failed on 6th 75KG each side)
Seated Hammer Strength press 3 x 6
Cable fly 3 x 12
V Bar triceps push-down 3 x 8
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10
Feeling really positive and upbeat today. Everything seems to be coming together and ticking along nicely for me. Once I get my health fully under control, life will be great.

Going to cook a Thai red curry for me and the Mrs and have a chilled evening. Have a good one fellas.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th April*

Lovely day today. The weather is great. Worked from home from the new house for the first time, was really relaxed. Brought a few big deals over the line in work so I'm the man of the hour at the moment. This guy kept me company all day. He decided to curl a turd out on the rug for some reason. I stepped on it while wearing my slippers. Thankfully it was dry or I'd have kicked off.






Off the Anavar now. Peptides still going in as normal. Had a little bit of discomfort in the stomach today, but it feels more like indigestion than the usual discomfort from the colitis.

Did a Pull session in the gym.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Pull*:

Pull-up 3 x 6 (+75lbs DB)
Seated row (neutral grip) 3 x 6
Cable curl 3 x 8
Cable shrug 3 x 20
Rear delt fly 3 x 20
Preacher curl 3 x 6
Back and forearms were fatigued after pull-ups and rows so went for some accessory/pump work instead. Going to be doing more shrugs and rear delt fly going forward as my back could do with a bit more detail. At the moment, I've got the taper but I'm lacking all the valleys and bumps the guys who have good backs have. Going to adjust my split at some point this week and incorporate more going forward. Will post the split in full when I decide what I want to do.

Going to walk to the local pub with my Mrs while the weather is nice, she'll have a wine and I'll just have a Coke Zero, not keen on alcohol lately, does nothing for me.

Have a good one, fellas.


----------



## DLTBB

Current pic from the back which I’m honestly not happy with whatsoever. Going to put some serious work in to add some thickness to the mid-back over the next few months.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Current pic from the back which I’m honestly not happy with whatsoever. Going to put some serious work in to add some thickness to the mid-back over the next few months.
> 
> View attachment 20964


The lats/teres/rear delts area looks sweet bud!!!  😍😍😍


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> The lats/teres/rear delts area looks sweet bud!!!  😍😍😍


He’s got a killer physique.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> The lats/teres/rear delts area looks sweet bud!!!  😍😍😍


Cheers man.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st April*

First positive of the morning was there was no turds on the rug when I woke up so the dog must be settling in.

Still no results from the stool sample! Been over 2 weeks now. I got in touch with the GP and they called the lab who said it's marked as 'in progress', hopefully I hear back soon. Didn't expect it to be such a longwinded process to be honest, hopefully it's sorted soon.

I trained a bit earlier today as my mate gave me a call and wanted to do a session. He's just returned to the UK after working overseas for 6 months or so, so it was a good chance to have a little catch up with him. I made him train legs which I don't think he was thrilled about but it'll benefit him in the long run I'm sure.

Skipped the cardio and core work as I'm working from home and didn't want to completely take the piss and spend too long offline.

*Legs*:

Leg press 4 x 6
Hack squat 4 x 6
Leg extension 3 x 6 and 1 drop set (brutal)
Single leg curl 3 x 6
Standing calf raise 3 x 8 and 1 x 20
Got some nice heavy sets out on leg press and hack squat, upper legs were pumped beyond belief.

Had a chat with my mate and we said we'd go and check out some of the good gyms outside of Manchester in the coming weeks. Does anybody have any recommendations for any within a sort of one hour drive that have a good vibe/good kit? Good lighting wouldn't go amiss either, obviously.

My Mrs completed the sale of her house today so she's talking about going out for some dinner after work, should be nice. The weather is cracking again.

Had some minted lamb burgers post-workout, obsessed with cooking in the Air Fryer at the moment, zero hassle and cooks everything to perfection.

Have around 1 week left on the Cardarine (10mg x 60), interested to see if there's a noticeable dip in endurance/fitness once I stop.


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd April*

Happy for the weekend to arrive. It's been a long week. Won't be doing too much over the weekend but will be nice to relax for a bit. Hopefully the weather holds up.

Not much to report today, just working from home and a quick push session in the gym.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Abs*:

Sit-up 3 x 15
Leg raise 3 x 15
Side crunch 3 x 15
*Push*:

Flat press 3 x 6
Plate loaded shoulder press 3 x 6
Cable fly 3 x 10
Seated overhead extension 3 x 10
Cable lateral raise 3 x 10


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd April*

Had a bit of a lie in today (9:30AM) which was a welcome change for me. Still sleeping better on the peptides which seems to be helping with recovery.

Bashed out an early pull session. Going to visit the parents today as I am only 5 minutes away from them at the new house.

Session looked like this.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 150BPM (Went a bit faster today as I felt energised)
*Pull*:

Chin-up 3 x 6 (+100 lbs)
Iliac pull-down 3 x 8
Preacher curl 3 x 10
Seated cable row (MAG grip) 3 x 6
Single cable curl 3 x 10
Happy with the chins. Reckon I could do +120lbs for one set of 6, might try it next time.

Video of the set and some random pictures here.


----------



## Test_subject

DLTBB said:


> Final day of Var today. Going to miss it. Been a great addition.


Var is a great all-around oral. It’s good for strength and it’s one of the few compounds with actual science behind it showing that it improves fat loss. 

You have an awesome physique. Very aesthetic.


----------



## DLTBB

Test_subject said:


> Var is a great all-around oral. It’s good for strength and it’s one of the few compounds with actual science behind it showing that it improves fat loss.
> 
> You have an awesome physique. Very aesthetic.


Yep, will be a regular addition for me now I imagine. Thank you mate.


----------



## DLTBB

My brother cooked me gyros, halloumi fries and a Greek salad and dropped it off earlier, 10/10.


https://imgur.com/a/iy2QOQQ

Diet has been a little off this week. Just seem to have more appetite and cravings. Not sure if it’s related to the peptides or if my appetite has just recovered after my recent flare up with colitis but I’m just going to roll with it for the time being and listen to my body. I imagine it’ll fizzle out in a week or so and I’m lean enough to be able to afford a couple of pounds of fluff if need be. Should help with my strength too.


----------



## DLTBB

*24th April*

Afternoon fellas.

Had a bit of a late night last night. The Mrs was having a wine and we watched a load of TV after the Fury/Whyte fight. Enjoyed watching that. The knock out was sweet. Refrained from the wine myself but did eat a fair bit of junk due to the ferocious appetite I've got at the moment.

Had a bit of a lie-in and went and trained legs at Cosmos.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline walk 140BPM
*Abs*:

Hanging leg raise 3 x 10
Dragon flag 3 x 8
Crunch 3 x 12
Dragon flags are hard. Core strength must have improved because last time I tried them, I couldn't control the movement at all. Much smoother now. They hit the lower abs harder than any other exercise I can think of I think - going to do them more often.

*Legs*:

Hack squat 3 x 6 (185KG)
Smith squat (narrow stance, feet out in front for quad emphasis) 3 x 6
Single leg extension 3 x 6
Single hamstring curl 3 x 8
Hammer Strength seated calf raise 3 x 10
Single leg extensions are really good. Again, not done them in ages but I definitely feel a better stretch and contraction than doing them both at the same time. Going to use that more often too.

Post workout was 2 wraps with Greek salad and a whey shake with blended strawberries and gold top milk. Lovely stuff.

Going out for a Sunday dinner later with my Mrs while the weather is nice.

Obligatory pics, excuse the dog toys. Quads lose definition when they're pumped which is annoying.







Hamstrings need work.





Quick video if you swing that way.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Goddamn bro


----------



## DLTBB

FlyingPapaya said:


> Goddamn bro


Getting there.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Goddamn bro


He does hack squats Paps. Just saying! 😁


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> He does hack squats Paps. Just saying! 😁


I like ‘em. Feel like I get more out of them than I do barbell squats for hypertrophy. But I still include some barbell squats for all around strength.


----------



## DLTBB

Up repeatedly last night to use the bathroom. The junk I've ate over the last few days must have caught up to me. Ate one more chocolate bunny this morning but will reign it in now.


----------



## PZT

This log really shows me how lazy I am lol. Great work man


----------



## DLTBB

Brother dropped these off. I’m going to give them to the neighbour for her kids or I’ll end up eating them all.


----------



## PZT

and you have a better sibling haha


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> and you have a better sibling haha


I don't know if I'd love or hate him. 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> and you have a better sibling haha


I’d rather he didn’t bring treats over right now as it’s too much temptation and it doesn’t agree with my stomach!


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> I’d rather he didn’t bring treats over right now as it’s too much temptation and it doesn’t agree with my stomach!


I’ll trade you


----------



## DLTBB

*25th April*

Was up about 5-6 times using the bathroom in the middle of the night so didn't have a very restful sleep. Felt a little bit fatigued today as a result.

Trained push, started with incline DB press for the first time in ages to see if I could comfortably do the 130's but felt a bit of a niggling pain in my shoulder when I pressed the 115's and stopped to prevent any damage being done. Felt a bit tender for the remainder of the workout but feels fine now.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Push*:

Incline DB press 2 x 6 (100's, 115's)
Hammer Strength press 2 x 6
Hammer Strength seated press 3 x 6
Lateral DB raise 3 x 20
Cable fly 3 x 10
Single trice push-down 3 x 6
Made some little fajita boats with Tinga chicken, roasted peppers, cheese, salsa and guac post-workout, lovely.






Having a chilled night and debating a rest day tomorrow if the shoulder/sleep isn't 100%.

Grabbed a vial of Pharmaqo Test E from a local source as I'd run out of everything without realising.


----------



## DLTBB

Bit of PIP from the Pharmaqo Test-E this morning.


----------



## DLTBB

Hi guys.

I received a call back from a Doctor regarding my stool sample results. My calprotectin levels came back as being in the 600's which is quite typical for colitis. Using the table on the page I just linked, that would put me in the moderate category. 

I've already been referred to a specialist but I asked if she is able to prescribe any medication or treatment between now and then as it will likely be a long time before I get an appointment and the symptoms I'm experiencing are quite bothersome (sometimes I'm up 6-7 times during the night which is no fun). 

She said their first port of call is usually a course of corticosteroids, I'm a bit reluctant to use corticosteroids as the main side effects I've read about are weight gain and acne, which I would rather steer well clear from. There is another type of medication which reduces inflammation in the bowel called 5-ASA's which sound more promising. I've asked if she can prescribe them. As a GP, she can't prescribe them, but she is going to contact a gastro specialist today and said she will get back to me within 48 hours and let me know what they can do.

Curious if I'd have a leg to stand on for medical negligence here. This all started in around January 2021 while I was in prison. I told the doctor about my symptoms and he just assumed it was a stomach ulcer, didn't offer to do full bloods or a stool sample and prescribed me Omeprazole which masked the symptoms and allowed things to get progressively worse internally without me realising. It'd have never continued for this long if he actually did what he was supposed to do and requested bloods/stool sample as soon as I explained my symptoms.

Ah well, at least I'm making some progress now so hopefully we're on the road to recovery.


----------



## CJ

Good luck sir.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Good luck sir.


Thanks. I'll be glad to get it sorted, should be able to make better gains once I'm digesting food/sleeping properly.


----------



## DLTBB

The Doctor has been on the phone and said it's being fast-tracked to the specialist but in the meantime, they want to prescribe a 10 week course of Prednisolone combined with Omeprazole to protect my stomach. The dose was something like 40mg for 1 week and then tapering down week by week until I'm not taking it. Not sure if I even fancy taking it to be honest, I asked about Budesonide but she said that can't be prescribed until I have the camera test and biopsy.


----------



## TODAY

RE: Omeprazole and colitis:








						Microscopic colitis associated with omeprazole and esomeprazole exposure - PubMed
					

Some cases of microscopic colitis seem to be associated with omeprazole/esomaprazole exposure. These results have epidemiologic, diagnostic, and therapeutic ramifications, which are discussed.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## TODAY

Prednisolone can be a nasty drug, but has proven to be relatively effective for reducing the symptoms of a colitis flare.


----------



## TODAY

In any case, this sounds like an incredibly disheartening situation. My condolences, dude.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th April*

No entries yesterday as I had a well-needed rest day. 

Think my mental health has been in the bin for the last few days, guys. Probably why I’ve been eating a load of junk, as some sort of coping mechanism. Better than using hard drugs I suppose. 

I think it’s a combination of things. I’m fatigued from the colitis because I’m only getting like 4 hours of sleep a night and shitting like I’ve got food poisoning daily, and then the mental stress of suddenly having my own place and all of the responsibilities that go with it. Tough to tackle at the best of times. Never mind when you’re running on fumes. And then there’s the waiting around for Doctor’s, fear of the unknown, uncertainty etc. 

Think it’s took it’s toll on me mentally and I’ve not even really mentioned it to anybody IRL. Just been plodding along. Going to have a chat with my Mrs tonight. I’ll give the Prednisolone a whirl too. I checked in with the IBD Reddit and a few of them said it’s common for it to be prescribed to take a big flare up and side effects mainly occur when it’s used for long periods. I’m obviously worried about it interfering with my progress in the gym as that’s one of the only things that gives me much joy at the moment, but at the end of the day it’s an 8-10 week course and could stop my symptoms in their tracks, so I just need to weigh up the risk and reward. 

With eating the junk food, it creates a vicious cycle too. Because it does give me a quick dopamine fix but it exacerbates my stomach issues which leads to more stress which leads to more acting dumb. Going to try to moderate the diet a little bit and try to keep it as stress-free on the gut as possible to help get this crap under control!

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM

*Abs*:

Sit-up 3 x 12
Leg raise 3 x 10
Ab wheel roll out 3 x 8

*Pull*:

Chin-up (neutral grip) 6, 6, 5 (+80lbs, +100lbs, +120lbs)
Single arm machine pull down 3 x 6
Alternating DB curl 3 x 8
Nautilus pull-over 3 x 10
Preacher curl 3 x 21

Couldn’t quite manage the 6th rep with +120lbs on the chins but happy to go that heavy. The DB’s go up to 175’s in the gym. Will be happy if I can get a set out of that any time soon. Neutral grip probably a little more difficult than underhand too IMO.

Vid of chins. 

Going to try to have a nice stress free evening. Might put my phone to one side for a bit. Spend too much time scrolling. My Mrs is supposed to be cooking but we’ll see!


----------



## DLTBB

My brother dropped these s’mores cookie sandwiches off, but I’m definitely giving them away after my earlier post. Might take them in to the office and hand them out to my team or something. Look lovely though.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> My brother dropped these s’mores cookie sandwiches off, but I’m definitely giving them away after my earlier post. Might take them in to the office and hand them out to my team or something. Look lovely though.
> 
> View attachment 21210


Overnight ship those badboys to me, RIGHT NOW DAMMIT!!! 

BTW, are you willing to sell your brother? 🤔


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DLTBB said:


> My brother dropped these s’mores cookie sandwiches off, but I’m definitely giving them away after my earlier post. Might take them in to the office and hand them out to my team or something. Look lovely though.
> 
> View attachment 21210


omg those look phenomenal


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Overnight ship those badboys to me, RIGHT NOW DAMMIT!!!
> 
> BTW, are you willing to sell your brother? 🤔


If the price is right.


----------



## DLTBB

*28th April*

Feeling a bit better mentally today. The Mrs did indeed cook for us last night and it wasn’t half bad. 

The house is finally sorted now. No more random cardboard boxes and bin bags scattered around (even in the spare room). It’s turning in to a nice little living space. It’s legit peaceful lighting a candle, minding your own business and doing sweet fuck all in the comfort of your own home. 

I started taking the Prednisolone yesterday. Albeit at a lower dose. I was sweating throughout the night which isn’t normal for me. Had a sheen of sweat on my forehead during cardio too. I don’t usually sweat much at all, so I’m assuming it’s Pred-related. Was still able to get asleep easily enough, no insomnia thankfully. 

Kept the diet cleaner today. Had half of one of those cookies admittedly but other than that it’s been quite tidy; Skyr, whey and granola, a couple of nut bars, gold top milk with whey and frozen blueberries, chicken rice and veggies and probably another shake, chicken meal and snacks for the rest of the day. We’ll see if it helps with the gut. 

Decided I will try to keep the intensity of the cardio a touch higher to stave off any fat/water that might be gained due to the Pred. 

Today’s training below. 

*Cardio*:


30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 150BPM
*Legs*:


Hack squat (wide stance) 3 x 6
Abductor 3 x 8
Adductor 3 x 8
Single leg extension superset Sissy squat 3 x 6 + 3 x 20
Lying leg curl 3 x 8
Standing calf raise 3 x 10
And that was it. That superset was awful. Didn’t plan it but the rack was taken when I arrived and I wanted to do regular squats to begin with. 

Probably just a boring chicken and rice meal post-workout today. Potentially a roasted pepper on the side, nothing fancy. The Mrs is out getting botox right now. She doesn’t need it but I can’t tell her how to spend her own money. 

Took a couple of new guys on for online coaching today so going to take some time to put a routine/diet together this evening and send the first drafts over. 

Also, I don’t know if anybody uses Reddit but I’ve been invited to a private steroid sub-Reddit  (no source talk or anything) and they have a pretty active off-topic section with a load of sound lads. Give me a shout if you’re on Reddit and would like an invite.   

No pics today but my legs looked enormous IRL. 

Thanks for reading, chaps.


----------



## DLTBB

*29th April*

Trained early today while I had some downtime working from home. Means I have the whole evening to myself which is a bonus.

Not sure if I'm making progress with the Prednisolone yet but definitely been sweating more. No other side effects to report yet.

Playing around with dips in the gym to see how they stack up to the weighted chins I did the other day and managed a working set with +150lbs for 6.

Video:
https://www.instagram.com/p/Cc7oRJZDfjC/

Training went like this.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill at 150BPM
*Push*:

Dips 3 x 6 (+100lbs, +130lbs, +150lbs)
Smith shoulder press 3 x 6
Incline cable fly 3 x 6
Triceps push-down (rope) 3 x 8
Lateral DB raise 3 x 8
Was a quick session as I needed to get back home in time for a conference call for work but I got some good sets out. Happy with the dips (first time doing them in ages) and feel like I have some strength left in the tank to increase the weight. I believe the DB's in the gym jump from 150-175lbs though, so I'll wait until I can get more sets/reps out of the 150lbs before I add another 25lbs to be safe.

Going to do some chicken tenders in tortilla wraps for dinner.

Hoping to finish a little bit earlier today and spend some time outside, maybe a walk to the pub with my Mrs and the dog.


----------



## DLTBB

*30th April*

Wanted to ride to the gym in the sun but as my luck would have it, I had a flat. Booked in for a servicing and repair on Wednesday as the bike has seen better days. Must have a couple of thousand KM under it’s belt without a service so far. 

Skipped the ride but did cardio at a higher intensity like the last couple of sessions. Either forgot to bring my AirPods or lost them - will have to check later. Hope I’ve not lost them as they make cardio much more fun. 




Tried adding the D handles to the pull down and chest supported row machine which are usually pretty poor for back engagement and it made a world of difference with engagement, pump etc. Definitely going to become a D handle wanker. 

Training below. 

*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill 150BPM
*Abs*:

Dragon flag 3 x 8
Hanging leg raise 3 x 10
Crunch 3 x 12
*Pull*:

Pulldown machine w/ D handles 3 x 6 (Stack)
Chest supported row machine w/ D handle 3 x 6
Cable curl 3 x 10
Wide grip pull up 3 x 12
Seated incline DB curl 3 x 10
Cable pull-apart (rears) 15, 12, 10, 8
Despite all what is going on with my health and so on, this is some of best training I’ve ever done in terms of intensity, consistency etc. Really enjoying it and finishing every session feeling extremely satisfied because I know I’ve put in a good shift and done my all. 

50g pre-mixed whey shake post workout. Got the Mrs parents visiting today so she’ll be cleaning the house when I get back no doubt. I’m going to go and visit my family and then spend some time with hers later on. Taking it easy today as the Doctor requested.


----------



## DLTBB

Decided if I can get myself in to a position where I’m clear of symptoms of the bowel issue for a full 3 months I will sign up to do a competition in Classic BB or Men’s Physique as an extra incentive to push myself.


----------



## DLTBB

Slept for 6 solid hours without waking for the first time in well over a month. Possibly a sign the meds are working. Feel recharged today. 2 hour bursts of sleep aren’t very restful. Taking a day off today as I’m at a christening so will be in to train legs tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB

Nice day at the Christening. Feel like I’ve benefitted from the rest. Brother delivered some roast dinners afterwards which were amazing. I avoided drinking because I can’t imagine alcohol mixing well with Prednisolone.  Mrs had a few wines and is currently downstairs singing that Lady Marmalade song on the karaoke with her cousin. I did a bit of Kanye West and The Game earlier and absolutely nailed it.


----------



## CJ

Your brother a chef?


----------



## RiR0

Guys out here looking for the secret stack, diet, routine but the truth is it’s your brothers cooking ability.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 21210





RiR0 said:


> Guys out here looking for the secret stack, diet, routine but the truth is it’s your brothers cooking ability.


Oh, he showed us the secret stack!!!  🤣


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Your brother a chef?


Not a professional but he’s self taught and is really good and trying to make a small food delivery business in the local area. I’m the Guinea pig.


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd May*

Afternoon fellas. 

First proper entry of May. The weeks are really flying by at the moment. It’ll be the peak of Summer before I know it. 

Had a bit of a taxing day with the colitis yesterday (can’t imagine the buffet at the Christening helped) but I’m cracking on as normal and not letting it effect me. Fed and watered myself this morning, tidied the house after my Mrs and her cousin left downstairs looking like a bomb site and got myself down to the gym for a leg session. 

Was getting some pain and tightness in the front of my left shin during cardio so will take some time to stretch out the calves and have a blast of the massage gun later on (I recommend getting one if you haven’t already, really useful in situations like this). Mine is a rebranded Theragun-style gun which I picked up for about £80 on Facebook Marketplace. 

*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill 145BPM (Wanted 150BPM but shin was uncomfortable at higher speeds)

*Legs*:

Leg press 3 x 6 (Tons of warm-up/non-working sets to loosen shin up, not sure what the sled weighs on this but went to 7.5 plates per side with perfect depth, controlled negatives and a 2 second pause)
Plate-loaded front squat 3 x 6
Cable pull-through 3 x 10
Single leg extension 3 x 8
Hammer Strength seated calf raise 2 x 10
Standing calf raise 2 x 20

And that was it. Was a nice long session with plenty of warm up sets and sufficient rests in between sets as I wasn’t in any kind of rush. I’m missing the glute ham raise from Dave’s Gym. Cosmos doesn’t have one. Probably my favourite exercise for hamstrings. 

Got two more clients on board for coaching so need to put two training/nutrition plans together. Starting to get quite a lot of enquiries each day now as my social media channels are starting to grow and become more established. Genuinely enjoying it too. 

Other than that, I’m taking it easy today. My Mrs’ family are coming to visit so will have to entertain them for a bit and make sure the house is presentable. Need to get a big shop in from Aldi for the week ahead also, the fridge and cupboards are empty at the moment. 

Quick leg video - https://www.instagram.com/reel/CdDhpGrjIXI/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## DLTBB

Had another solid 6 hours of uninterrupted sleep last night and my stomach felt calm and settled. Keep in mind I was up every 1.5-2 hours last week, shitting through the eye of a needle. I think the Prednisolone must be having some effect and no side effects so far, so this is positive.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd May*

Symptoms seem much milder today. Hoping this persists but I’m not going to let myself get carried away as I’ve had a few periods like this recently and the symptoms come back with a vengeance not long after.
First day back in work after the bank holiday and it felt like I’d been off for ages. Took me a few hours to get back in to the groove. 

Cardio:

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Push*:

Plate loaded flat press 3 x 6 (80KG each side)
Plate loaded shoulder press 3 x 6 (65KG each side)
Cable cross over 3 x 10
Triceps push down (V bar) 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10
Post workout is chicken burritos which are in the process of being cooked.
Hoping symptoms stay under control for the rest of the day. Feeling a little more energy now they’ve simmered down. 

Only have a few days left on Cardarine so that will be dropped soon. Will update if I feel any different endurance wise once it’s gone. 

Have a good evening all.


----------



## DLTBB

A few people have asked how I structure my blasts and cruises so put this post together. I don’t think I’m an expert or anything, not trying to act like any sort of guru but this is just how I personally set things up to minimise risk/damage to health.

*Blast*

I go for 8-14 weeks. I use moderate Test, ideally a dose I can get away with either no AI or a very low dose (300-600mg). If I use an injectable alongside the Test, I prefer something milder. I don’t run Tren during the blast now because I’m usually in a surplus trying to gain muscle/strength and it impacts my sleep and digestion which is counterproductive. If I run an oral, I’ll do it in bursts of 6-8 weeks at a low dose and prefer something like Anavar/Turinabol as they are milder. Anadrol and Superdrol cause loss of appetite and lethargy which again, is counterproductive. I usually run some TUDCA and NAC if I run an oral. I aim to be in a moderate surplus throughout as I aim to gain muscle during my blast. I don’t see much point in running multiple compounds with a deficit unless it’s for something specific which I’ll cover later. I keep the surplus moderate as gaining a ton of weight quickly spikes my blood pressure, gives me sleep apnea and I just prefer to keep a leaner look as there’s less tidying up to do afterwards. I do cardio throughout (5+ sessions a week) as it helps with general health, keeps my blood pressure in check and improves my appetite. I always get bloods from MediChecks at the end to see which markers are out of whack. I don’t use GH because I can’t justify the cost and I don’t use insulin because I prefer to be able to be flexible with my diet and when I eat. Ideally I will eat mostly clean foods but I can get away with eating some junk and fitting it in to my daily intake.

*Cruise*

I run 150mg Test E a week for 8-12 weeks. I use OTC supplements to help address any markers from bloods that are out of range. I continue with the cardio sessions. My calorie intake will be a very small deficit to tidy up any unwanted fat or water I gained during the blast (usually very little). I get bloods from MediChecks towards the end of the cruise and make sure all key markers are in a good place before blasting again, meaning I can start the blast lean, fit and as healthy as can be as a gear head. I try to eat cleaner foods as they are more filling and I would rather not feel hungry all day.

*Blasting & aiming for a certain look*

Let’s say I’ve got a holiday coming up or want to look good for a one off event or whatever. I’ll do exactly what I do for a cruise until I get lean enough to see the visual effects of any hardening compounds I decide to include and then will add them for a very short duration of 3-4 weeks to peak. The reason being, they’ll make little to no impact going from say 12-10% because I can retain my muscle on Test alone and it means I’m on them for a short duration which won’t impact bloods as much. I will use a low dose of Tren, maybe some Mast and if I use a harsher oral, it’ll be at half the dose you see most people starting on for just 3-4 weeks.  I use NAC/TUDCA while on the orals. I don’t use any fat burners because I don’t like the side effects and can cut to as lean as I like to be with calorie restriction and cardio alone. Blood work at the end as per regular blast.


----------



## DLTBB

Sleep wasn't quite as peaceful as the night before but still an improvement compared to how it was before adding in the Prednisolone. Think I might have gained a little bit of water weight since adding it in but it's not necessarily a bad thing as I felt quite depleted at times. I think part of it will be because I'm losing less fluid now I'm using the bathroom less. Messaged my Doctor online to see if he would consider using something milder to begin with such as Budesonide which is topical/systemic rather than purely topical like Prednisolone but he said he can't do that, only secondary care can and they're reluctant to do so as they think Prednisolone will manage it better at this stage. Still waiting for an appointment for further tests through secondary care but haven't heard a peep from them yet - wouldn't be surprised if it takes a few months before I have an appointment booked, but I'm plodding along in the meantime.


----------



## DLTBB

*4th May*

I was a bit tired today as my sleep wasn’t the best, so I’ve felt a bit foggy mentally. 

Got my bike fixed and serviced today but the weather looked a bit dodgy so didn’t bother giving it a test ride. 

Final day of Cardarine today at 10mg. Will report back if there’s any noticeable changes to my fitness/endurance. On 400mg Test only now which should still be plenty to gain with. 

Had a slice of primary school style sprinkled sponge cake for dinner, 10/10. 




Hit a 400mg caffeine shot pre-workout, made me feel a bit shit, jittery and shaky and beta alanine tingles all over. Not ideal but gave me a bit of extra energy. 




*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Pull*:

Chin-up (underhand) 3 x 6 (+105lbs)
Single arm machine pull down w/ D-handle 3 x 6
EZ bar curl w/ arm blaster 3 x 8
Rear delt DB fly 3 x 8
Single arm cable preacher curl 3 x 8
Cooking chicken Katsu curry for post workout meal.

Will have a protein shake later on. Accidentally bought chocolate ON whey rather than strawberry which is annoying, but it’s only a 450g pouch so will be gone soon. Some decent deals on Whey in B&M.


----------



## CJ

You realize that we all hate you for looking the way you do, yet eating those delicious foods EVERY DAMN DAY!!! 
 🖕🖕   🤣


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> You realize that we all hate you for looking the way you do, yet eating those delicious foods EVERY DAMN DAY!!!
> 🖕🖕   🤣


To be fair, I ate very well to get lean! My appetite is just coming back as my stomach issues are clearing and my body probably wants a little extra fat on it. Extra cardio today though.


----------



## DLTBB

Got another solid period of sleep without waking up to shit my guts out, fellas. The medication must be doing something. Still a long way from being fixed but I'm convinced it must have taken the edge off the inflammation and feel quite hopeful for the next 4-6 weeks.

In the office today so should be a bit busier.

Very random, but has anybody ever had an issue with snails in their house? I found one randomly on the ceiling the other day and thought it must have got in while I let the dog out, so I peeled it off and placed it outside. But my Mrs has found another one on the wall today? Weird. I don't mind them too much but I'd rather not have pure snail trails on my walls if I can help it.


----------



## DLTBB

Having a day off today fellas. Been up early and busy all day so kind of tired. If I went, it’d be half arsed. So in tomorrow for Legs.


----------



## Snachito

I'm in for tomorrows leg workout!! I like how you have everything so detailed!! And you are lucky to have a brother like that, my brother couldn't even bring me meds that I needed and he as only five minutes away!!


----------



## DLTBB

Snachito said:


> I'm in for tomorrows leg workout!! I like how you have everything so detailed!! And you are lucky to have a brother like that, my brother couldn't even bring me meds that I needed and he as only five minutes away!!


Thank you. Leg session coming up. Yeah, we’re getting on well at the moment. I’m helping him start his business up and giving him some tips with promoting through social media and he’s feeding me. It’s a good deal!


----------



## DLTBB

*6th May*

Feel revitalised after yesterday’s rest day. 

Appetite is definitely up. I think it’s a mixture of Prednisolone and me knowing I can eat more as my digestive system is coping better with food and wanting to make up for the period where I couldn’t tolerate many calories. Ate a ton yesterday, literally couldn’t stop eating!

400mg caffeine shot and a Rice Krispie Square (sue me) pre-training. 

*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill 150BPM

*Abs*:

Dragon flag 3 x 8
Hanging L-sit hold 3 x 30 seconds (Very tough, if anybody can hold this for 60 seconds, that’s seriously impressive)
Crunch 3 x 12

Tough ab session. I saw the L-sit holds on a CrossFit page on Instagram and was interested to see if I could hold them. Probably didn’t help that I did such a tough exercise immediately before. 

*Legs*:

Horizontal leg press 3 x 6
Hammer Strength leg extension 3 x 8
Lunge 3 x 10
Leg curl 3 x 10
Seated calf raise 15, 12, 10, 10

Enjoyable session. Was sweating like mad. Definitely got some high intensity sets in, cardio was on point and core was on fire. 

Throwing some chicken breast, peppers and broccoli in the Air Fryer with a load of olive oil and lemon and herb seasoning and eating it with rice post-workout. 

Exercise choice is all over at the moment but still trying to figure out what I want to include in my next split. I’m still getting some good intensity at or near failure on a lot of working sets and I’m in a consistent surplus so I will still be benefiting in some way no doubt. 

No major plans for the weekend. Think me and the Mrs are going to go out for dinner tomorrow and probably go and visit the family at some point. Writing a diet plan for a vegan tonight which is a little different to the usual. Thankfully my ex was a vegan calorie counter, so I know a few good meals. 

I’m off the Cardarine now. No noticeable difference in cardio since dropping it. 

Have a good weekend and I’ll check in tomorrow for a Push session. Might check out a new gym for a change tomorrow. Fancy using some different machines with different resistance profiles etc.


----------



## DLTBB

Random autism from me that I typed up when I had some free time earlier.

*Improving Mental Health*

Quick summary I’ve put together. When new year rolled around, my resolution was to take steps to improve my mental health as I still felt the odd wave of stress and anxiety creeping in. Nothing compared to before I went to prison but still intrusive and could put me in to a negative headspace without warning sometimes.

*Social Media*

I was spending a lot of time on social media and mindlessly flicking through stories of people I didn’t know or care about. I set screen timers on my phone to limit my use and unfollowed or muted stories from anybody not in my immediate circle. I also unfollowed/blocked news accounts because I was sick of reading about COVID, war and other depressing stories. This caused me to spend less time on Instagram and the time I did spend on there, I was connecting with my actual friends and family. The rest of the time I usually would have spent online, I spent with friends/family or productive online activities like listening to podcasts, researching etc.

*Journaling*

I didn’t like the sound of it to begin with but I gave it a go and downloaded a journal app on my phone. It was basically an opportunity for me to reflect on my day and highlight what went well, what could have gone better, who pissed me off and so on. It definitely benefitted me and helped me get things off my chest. I guess this online journal is an extension of that in a way but allows me to get feedback from others who are likeminded too, which is even better.

*Organising*

I downloaded a to-do list app on my phone and used it to track any small tasks I needed to complete for the day. It helped me stay on top of things, prevented me from procrastinating and I got a mini dopamine hit each time I ticked something off. I felt better when I was on top of things and it saved me the stress of having multiple tasks or deadlines creeping up at once.

*Exercise*

More specifically, cardio. Getting my heart rate up and working up a sweat makes me feel good and I feel like I’ve accomplished something afterwards. It’s also a great tool for longevity as somebody who uses gear and has helped me to improve my health, lower my blood pressure and resting heart rate and improve my endurance in resistance training too.

*Remove Alcohol/Drugs*

Any time I’ve been in trouble in my life, alcohol has been involved. I don’t particularly enjoy it, so I stopped drinking for the sake of it to conform on nights out with mates. Same with recreational drugs. Always felt depressed for days after using them, effected my focus, routine etc. so I cut them out entirely. Still use PEDs as you know but limited my use on them in comparison to my old cycles and took more of a longevity based approach.

*Prioritise Sleep*

I was bad for staying up until all hours. I’d wake up at the last minute in the morning and feel really tired. I’ve established a bit of a sleep routine and try to get to bed earlier, reduce my screen time, make sure the room is cool and dark, minimise background noise and it generally helps with sleep quality. I wake up 30 minutes earlier and try to be a bit more productive and make a nice breakfast to give myself the best start to the day.

I’m probably forgetting a couple of points which I’ll edit in later, but the result of doing this is I have more energy, I’m engaging with less useless/negative media, I feel fitter and healthier, I’m getting more done and I’m not letting issues and problems fester and grow. All small changes but combined they’ve made a good difference to how I think and how I feel.


----------



## DLTBB

*7th May*

Trained early today so I can relax for the rest of the day. The sun is out and I’ve got the barber popping over in the afternoon to give my hair and beard a trim as I currently look homeless. 

Got to ride my bike for the first time since I had it serviced on Wednesday and it feels brand new. Mega smooth, feels like I’m gliding through the air. Can’t wait to do some long rides in the summer. 

Body weight is up 3.5lbs since starting the Prednisolone. Partly because it makes you hold more water as standard and partly because I’ve been eating a lot more. I feel better for it though and I am feeling stronger and more energised during training which is a bonus. 

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride (as smooth as butter)
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM

*Push*:

Dips 3 x 6 (+100lbs, +130lbs, +175lbs PR) 1 x 30 (body weight)
Seated Smith machine press 3 x 6
Cable fly 3 x 12
Overhead cable extension 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise 3 x 6, 1 x 20

Got this pic. Ab area looks awful but it’s not nearly as washed out as it looks there, just bad timing. But definitely seeing some extra thickness in the chest which I’ve always struggled with. 




Visiting family and grabbing some dinner with the Mrs later on. Will post pics if it’s a decent meal. She’s still in bad after a wine fuelled karaoke session, lazy fucker.


----------



## DLTBB

Was given this as a freebie for helping him build his page. Nutella cookie pie, Kinder cookies, Oreo brownie and Nutella blondie with Oreo dipping sauce. I’ll be giving them away but they do look incredible and I did eat a cookie.


----------



## DLTBB

*8th May*

Decent sleep and feeling refreshed. Had a lie in until ~10:30 which is rare for me.

Symptoms are still under control and generally feeling better, mentally and physically.

Appetite is still very high but won’t continue to eat like an ass hole. Sticking to the moderate surplus as planned.

*Cardio*:
* 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM

*Abs*:
* Ab wheel roll out 3 x 10
* Crunch 3 x 12
* Leg raise 3 x 15

*Pull*:
* Lat pull down 3 x 6
* Chest supported row 3 x 6
* Cable overhead curl 3 x 6, 1 x 20
* Pull up 3 x 15
* Seated DB curl 3 x 10
* Barbell curl 1 x 21’s
* Cable rear delt fly 3 x 12

50g whey post workout. Roast dinner later on. Going to give the house a good clean today because it felt like a pig sty when I woke up this morning.

Back to work tomorrow. The weekends pass in the blink of an eye.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

Dropped a proper log this afternoon for the first time in months. Massive improvement since starting the corticosteroids. Who’d have thought someone would feel proud of how well-formed their turd is? Jokes aside, the medication is definitely having a positive effect. 2 weeks in of a prescribed 10 week course, so we’re heading in the right direction.


----------



## TeddyBear

Hey Guys, I have an announcement.

Results are in.

@DLTBB has the hottest physique on the board.

Honestly, I imagine I’m not alone I’m hoping to chase that shape down someday. Keep killing it brother.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 21708


I kinda hate you. 😤


----------



## CJ

Rear delts make that pic POP!!!


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Rear delts make that pic POP!!!


They’ve always been decent for me. Even when I don’t hit ‘em directly much. I think I will start targeting them directly more often going forward. Might as well take advantage of strong points.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

DLTBB said:


> Very random, but has anybody ever had an issue with snails in their house? I found one randomly on the ceiling the other day and thought it must have got in while I let the dog out, so I peeled it off and placed it outside. But my Mrs has found another one on the wall today? Weird. I don't mind them too much but I'd rather not have pure snail trails on my walls if I can help it.



We had some slugs at our last place. It was an older house and didn't have any kind of exhaust fan in the bathroom, so moisture would accumulate from taking a hot shower. I guess snails and slugs like the damp. We had the floors ripped out and replaced and added an exhaust fan and it seemed it help. 

I have no idea how they got in. But I'd take a shower before bed, then in the night when I'd wake up to take a leak I'd see them on the walls sometimes. But anyway you might check for moisture accumulating somewhere.


----------



## DLTBB

Went out for a quick bike ride last night at like 9PM as it was getting dark but the air was still nice and warm. Loved it TBH and it made me feel awesome as I was winding down for bed. Will try to include some night time riding here and there if I have time. Enjoy the cardio and it's a good stress reliever.


----------



## DLTBB

*9th May*

Evening. 

Felt very tired today. Not sure why. Sleep wasn’t half bad. I think it’s more of a mental tiredness rather than physical. I was tempted to skip training and have a rest but convinced myself to get in. I compromised and skipped the usual treadmill and core work and focused on my leg session instead. Got a solid session in the end so was pleased. The 400mg caffeine probably played a big part. 

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride (leisurely)

*Legs*:

Glute bridge 3 x 20 (3 second pause and hold each rep to get some blood in to the glutes)
Hack squat 3 x 6 (185KG) 1 x 15
Single leg press 3 x 6 each side
Plate loaded leg extension 3 x 10
Single standing leg curl 3 x 10
Standing calf raise 2 x 12
Seated calf raise 2 x 12

Got some good sets in and left the gym practically limping. Had to have a sit down for 10 minutes before I could hop on my bike. I can feel a caffeine crash coming on very soon. 

Going to cook myself a little meal and probably try to get an early night. My Mrs is meeting one of her mates for a catch up, I’m thankful for the peace to be honest because my head feels fried. Hopefully I get a restful sleep tonight and back to 100% tomorrow!

Diet has been much cleaner today and appetite has died down for the most part.

Current PEDs 400mg Test E/week. Current meds 20mg Prednisolone/day and 20mg Omeprazole/day.


----------



## SuperBane

Are you the same dltbb that used to post on fitmisc?


----------



## DLTBB

SuperBane said:


> Are you the same dltbb that used to post on fitmisc?


Yes.


----------



## DLTBB

*10th May*






*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill at 140BPM

*Abs*:

Crunch 3 x 12
Leg raise 3 x 10
Side crunch 3 x 10 each side

*Push*:

Plate loaded seated press 3 x 6 (70KG each side)
Machine flat press 3 x 6 (142.5KG, 150KG, 150KG)
Flat cable fly 10, 8, 6 (pyramid)
Triceps push-down (dual handles) 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise 3 sets 40lbs partials until failure in to 10lbs full reps until failure


----------



## PZT

Sick


----------



## DLTBB

*11th May

Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill at 150BPM

*Pull*:

Lat pulldown machine 3 x 6 (stack)
Bent over row 3 x 6 (120KG)
Preacher curl 3 x 10
Iliac row 10, 8, 6
Cable curl 3 x 10, 1 x 20

Bit drained mentally the last couple of days. Not sure what’s up. Hopefully it passes soon. 

Did a quick 6 minute sun bed session after. Looking a bit pasty by my standards at the moment. 

5lbs up after 2 weeks on Pred but carrying it quite well so far.


----------



## DLTBB

Having the night off training and going to try an indoor rock climbing place with a mate. Never done it before but can imagine I'll be terrible at it.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Having the night off training and going to try an indoor rock climbing place with a mate. Never done it before but can imagine I'll be terrible at it.


Wait until you see how quickly your grip fails. Every chance you get, take an arm off the wall and relax it, shake it out. And stay as close to the wall as you can. 

You're a big boy, it's going to be challenging. 😂


----------



## CJ

It's fun though.


----------



## Yano

Perrin Aybara said:


> We had some slugs at our last place. It was an older house and didn't have any kind of exhaust fan in the bathroom, so moisture would accumulate from taking a hot shower. I guess snails and slugs like the damp. We had the floors ripped out and replaced and added an exhaust fan and it seemed it help.
> 
> I have no idea how they got in. But I'd take a shower before bed, then in the night when I'd wake up to take a leak I'd see them on the walls sometimes. But anyway you might check for moisture accumulating somewhere.


I don't wanna derail an amazing log with too much slug talk but when I have issues with them outside in the garden I bury a red solo cup to the top in the ground and fill it 3/4 with cheap beer. For what ever reason it attracts the slugs they drop in but cant get out and die.  Don't know if they would climb a cup set out on the floor ,, maybe try placing some traps like that around your foundation.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> I don't wanna derail an amazing log with too much slug talk but when I have issues with them outside in the garden I bury a red solo cup to the top in the ground and fill it 3/4 with cheap beer. For what ever reason it attracts the slugs they drop in but cant get out and die.  Don't know if they would climb a cup set out on the floor ,, maybe try placing some traps like that around your foundation.


My neighbour used to do this. There would be tons of snails in the garden by the morning and then her kids would hit them over their house with a tennis racket. Odd behaviour. Thankfully I haven't had any more intruders since the first 2.


----------



## Snachito

DLTBB said:


> Having the night off training and going to try an indoor rock climbing place with a mate. Never done it before but can imagine I'll be terrible at it.


You are going to have some fun!! I went a few times and every instructor there got an award for saving my life, as I didn't listen to instructions!! Fun time though!!


----------



## DLTBB

Buzzed my legs down with my ball trimmer earlier and they look a few % leaner and bigger. 



https://imgur.com/a/bjovOcd


----------



## DLTBB

Lifting weights hindered rather than helped. My hands are in bits. Fun though.


----------



## SushiGod

DLTBB said:


> *11th May
> 
> Cardio*:
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 30 minutes incline treadmill at 150BPM
> 
> *Pull*:
> 
> Lat pulldown machine 3 x 6 (stack)
> Bent over row 3 x 6 (120KG)
> Preacher curl 3 x 10
> Iliac row 10, 8, 6
> Cable curl 3 x 10, 1 x 20
> 
> Bit drained mentally the last couple of days. Not sure what’s up. Hopefully it passes soon.
> 
> Did a quick 6 minute sun bed session after. Looking a bit pasty by my standards at the moment.
> 
> 5lbs up after 2 weeks on Pred but carrying it quite well so far.
> 
> View attachment 21978
> 
> View attachment 21979



Hey man. Just wanted to say what’s up, new here. You’re physique is legit goals for me. I’m 21 looking to compete eventually, super inspiring...

I suffer from IBS, fortunately no IBD as I know those are generally more severe. Keep fighting the good fight. BPC helped a ton for me.

Did you always train with such low volume?


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Lifting weights hindered rather than helped. My hands are in bits. Fun though.
> 
> View attachment 22114


One sport where small is an advantage.


----------



## DLTBB

SushiGod said:


> Hey man. Just wanted to say what’s up, new here. You’re physique is legit goals for me. I’m 21 looking to compete eventually, super inspiring...
> 
> I suffer from IBS, fortunately no IBD as I know those are generally more severe. Keep fighting the good fight. BPC helped a ton for me.
> 
> Did you always train with such low volume?


Thank you.

Yeah it sucks but the symptoms have cleared a little bit since I was prescribed the meds so hopefully it continues in that direction.

No, I used to do high volume and bro splits etc. But most of the volume I did wasn't beneficial and I've been gaining better with this type of training.


----------



## DLTBB

*13th May*

Happy Friday. 

*Cardio*:

30 minutes incline treadmill at 140BPM

*Legs*:

Leg press 3 x 6
Hack squat 10, 8, 6
Sissy squat 3 x 20
Single leg extension 2 x 10
GHR 3 x 10
Standing calf raise 3 x 15

Sissy squats fried my quads after the other two exercises so reduced extensions by one set and dropped a little weight. 

Got a few little niggling pins from the climbing as I probably worked muscles I don’t usually work through training/moved in different ways. Should be fine after a day or two. 

Looking forward to a chilled weekend, been tired this week. Symptoms still visible but have improved from when I was at my worst.


----------



## DLTBB

*14th May*

Met up with my cousin last night and ended up having a few drinks and staying up late. Probably the first time I’ve had a proper drink in 2022. Not a big fan but it was a decent night. Ate a kebab and a load of junk food so not ideal for training but it doesn’t happen often. 

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride (lovely weather)
30 minutes incline treadmill at 145BPM

*Abs*:

Dragon flag 3 x 8
Crunch 3 x 15
Hanging leg raise 3 x 12

*Push*:

Flat barbell bench press 3 x 6 (135KG, 140KG, 142.5KG)
Standing barbell press 3 x 6 (80KG)
Cable fly 3 x 10
Overhead cable extension 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10 (36lbs)

A lad in the gym asked how I stay so lean so I told him I use a small surplus, use some Test, do a lot of cardio etc. After I finished my session, I was sitting outside drinking a shake and heard the resident 50-odd year old steroid bro-scientist telling the guy I ‘must be on Anavar or Winstrol to stay so lean’. This is after he told me that Trenbolone cancels out Testosterone because it’s five times stronger earlier on. *rolls eyes* I forgot it was impossible to stay in shape without orals. 

My Mrs is catching up with her mates later, so I’m going to spend some time with the family. My mate has asked me to go climbing again tomorrow, I think I’m gonna go as I had fun last time. I’ve watched a few tutorials on YouTube about techniques and tips, so hopefully I can put some to use. I’ll post a video if I manage anything remotely impressive. 

My next cycle is going to be:

Test E
Primo A
Anavar
Turinabol
All at low doses. I haven’t decided yet but I imagine something along the lines of 250-300/200-250/25/25, but I’ll have a proper think and let you know. I’m confident I’ll be able to look like granite on that stack.


----------



## DLTBB

What’s going on here fellas? I got a DM from a random female account on Instagram and assumed it was a bot/spam account so she sends this to ‘prove she’s real’ without any prompting whatsoever. What’s she trying to achieve? I assume she’s harvesting dick pictures from muscular men. Random AF.


----------



## SushiGod

DLTBB said:


> What’s going on here fellas? I got a DM from a random female account on Instagram and assumed it was a bot/spam account so she sends this to ‘prove she’s real’ without any prompting whatsoever. What’s she trying to achieve? I assume she’s harvesting dick pictures from muscular men. Random AF.
> View attachment 22207
> 
> View attachment 22208



Reverse image search it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

SushiGod said:


> Reverse image search it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tried it and it seems to be an original image. No idea what her intentions are. Must be a female muscle worshipper or something.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Just tried it and it seems to be an original image. No idea what her intentions are. Must be a female muscle worshipper or something.


Lucky bastard


----------



## SushiGod

DLTBB said:


> Just tried it and it seems to be an original image. No idea what her intentions are. Must be a female muscle worshipper or something.



Heh, see if she’ll buy some used undies.


----------



## DLTBB

SushiGod said:


> Heh, see if she’ll buy some used undies.


She’d need a gas mask to handle my undies after a proper cardio and leg session.


----------



## DLTBB

*15th May*

Good f*cking morning, goddamnit.

I slept in 'til 11:30AM today, I'm feeling recharged.

I went down a John Meadows rabbit hole during my cardio so decided to do a Meadows inspired back and biceps workout which actually turned out to be awesome. It's been a few years since I've used one of his programs but I'm considering starting one rather than making something myself as I'll probably pick up some fresh new ideas from it and a different perspective. I tend to stick with the same exercises most of the time so it'll be a nice way of mixing things up for me.

Pre training ate a chicken burrito and drank a 400mg caffeine shot.

*Cardio*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill at 140BPM
*Pull*:

Meadows rows 3 x 8, 1 x 6
Single arm pull down 3 x 6
Nautilus pull-over 10, 8, 6
Spider curl 10, 8, 6
Single cable curl 3 x 6
Reverse Pec-deck 1 x 20
Post-training I'm about to blend up a shake with some Skyr, whey and frozen fruit.

Was supposed to be doing some more climbing later but my mate said he's been throwing up all day. Not sure if he's being serious or if he just can't be bothered but if I miss it today, I'll probably go on Tuesday instead.



https://imgur.com/igZOdcm


Bits for my next blast are due to be posted on Monday, as mentioned yesterday, I'm going for Test E, Primo E, Anavar and Turinabol. Doses to be decided. Opted for Southern Ghost brand. Looking forward to it, hoping to look super dry/hard while also feeling half decent. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## DLTBB

*16th May*

Was not feeling it today! Very tired. Was 90% sure I was going to give it a miss but decided to get it over and done with last minute and glad I did. 

Chasing up my appointment with the specialist but all they can tell me is I’m in the queue and they’ll tell me when there’s an appointment free. Frustrating but what can you do?

*Cardio*:

30 minutes Incline treadmill at 145BPM

*Legs*:

Squats 3 x 6 (180KG), 1 x drop set (3 plates, 2 plates, 1 plate)
Plate loaded hack squat 3 x 6 (pause reps)
Leg extension 3 x 10, 1 x drop set
RRL 3 x 6 superset single leg curl 3 x 10
Seated calf raise 3 x 15, 1 x drop set

Giving myself a kick up the arse today as I’ve been slacking with things, half-assing hydration, diet etc. Usually it’d be acceptable but I need to keep tabs on things like this more than others due to health issues. 

Going to go to Tesco tonight and stock up on some bits. Could do with some whey too but the price seems to be sky high everywhere now. 

Got these cool striations becoming visible on my calves now. 



https://imgur.com/a/sRoXcCa




https://imgur.com/a/pwLsSNG


Going to train here next time I do legs for a chance as they have glute bridge machine, pendulum squat and a nice hack squat. 

https://instagram.com/evolvefitness_timperley?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## DLTBB

My mate is still suffering from this stomach bug and can’t make climbing tonight. I’m still too much of a newbie to go by myself, so regular old gym training for me tonight. Although I might do something a little different with the session itself or the cardio to keep it interesting. My Mrs has got the stomach bug too - said she feels really unwell. I wouldn’t know if I’ve got it because I’m pissing out of my arse more often than not anyway.


----------



## DLTBB

Some good news. Back in September, when it was my birthday, my Mrs surprised me to a week away in Lanzarote. It turned out I wasn't able to go as probation wouldn't allow it until my licence expires (September 2023). Thankfully, she got a 90% refund on the holiday as credit against her account. Anyway, I spoke to my probation worker today and she said I'm now allowed to travel abroad as long as I confirm the details with her first. So we're going to book something for August. I reckon I'll run a mini blast of low dose Test/Primo/Var/Turinabol in the run up to it. My gear arrived today so I have what I need on hand to prepare. Buzzing to be honest, haven't been abroad since the December before lockdown when I get engaged to my ex Mrs.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Man. How did I miss this log. Subbed. Great to see.


----------



## DLTBB

Human_Backhoe said:


> Man. How did I miss this log. Subbed. Great to see.


Must have been buried in the journals section any time you were online! Thanks and stay tuned for regular updates.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> Must have been buried in the journals section any time you were online! Thanks and stay tuned for regular updates.



Been following for a while but just creeping lol

This log is an absolute gem of information and obviously your physique is exceptional

Cheers man


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Been following for a while but just creeping lol
> 
> This log is an absolute gem of information and obviously your physique is exceptional
> 
> Cheers man


Thank you and don't creep, I like to get some input and new ideas when possible. Helps us all learn.


----------



## DLTBB

*17th May*

Was in a bit of a rush this evening as I had some errands to run so it was a bit of a condensed session without any time for the usual bike, cardio and ab drill. Tried to include a bit of high rep work just to raise the heart rate a little bit or I’d have felt unfulfilled by the end of the session.

*Push*:

Plate loaded shoulder press 3 x 6, 1 x 10 (up to 70KG each side)
Dips 3 x 35 (body weight)
Lateral DB raise 12, 10, 8, 8 (up to 40lbs)
Pec-deck fly 3 x 10
Triceps push-down (straight bar) 3 x 10

Mrs has been bed ridden all day with a stomach bug. Hoping I don’t catch it or it’ll finish me off. Might sleep separately tonight to be safe. 

Got some new gear in today. Only a small order but should be enough for my cycle given the small doses I want to run. Going to start shortly in preparation for my holiday. It’ll mean I’ll have been blasting for a while by the time I’m done but I had bloods 2 weeks ago and another round tomorrow from GP and will cease if any markers are concerning. 

Grabbed a Vanilla ON whey from B&M today so going to do a post workout shake with frozen fruit and then cook some chicken and rice with Med veg. 

New cycle will probably be:

Test E 300
Primo E 200
Var 25mg
Turinabol 20mg

AI I will play by ear depending on bloods.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> *17th May*
> 
> Was in a bit of a rush this evening as I had some errands to run so it was a bit of a condensed session without any time for the usual bike, cardio and ab drill. Tried to include a bit of high rep work just to raise the heart rate a little bit or I’d have felt unfulfilled by the end of the session.
> 
> *Push*:
> 
> Plate loaded shoulder press 3 x 6, 1 x 10 (up to 70KG each side)
> Dips 3 x 35 (body weight)
> Lateral DB raise 12, 10, 8, 8 (up to 40lbs)
> Pec-deck fly 3 x 10
> Triceps push-down (straight bar) 3 x 10
> 
> Mrs has been bed ridden all day with a stomach bug. Hoping I don’t catch it or it’ll finish me off. Might sleep separately tonight to be safe.
> 
> Got some new gear in today. Only a small order but should be enough for my cycle given the small doses I want to run. Going to start shortly in preparation for my holiday. It’ll mean I’ll have been blasting for a while by the time I’m done but I had bloods 2 weeks ago and another round tomorrow from GP and will cease if any markers are concerning.
> 
> Grabbed a Vanilla ON whey from B&M today so going to do a post workout shake with frozen fruit and then cook some chicken and rice with Med veg.
> 
> New cycle will probably be:
> 
> Test E 300
> Primo E 200
> Var 25mg
> Turinabol 20mg
> 
> AI I will play by ear depending on bloods.



Thats an unbelievably moderate run
Makes me feel bad lol


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats an unbelievably moderate run
> Makes me feel bad lol


Don’t worry. I used much more in the past. Just playing it safe nowadays.


----------



## DLTBB

Going to run John Meadows' Creeping Death Volume 2 for 10 weeks to spice things up a bit. Been organising my own training/routine for a long time so it should be a nice change of pace with some new exercises/intensity methods that I've not been using lately. Volume is higher than current training too. I might love it, I might hate it. We'll see!


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> Going to run John Meadows' Creeping Death Volume 2 for 10 weeks to spice things up a bit. Been organising my own training/routine for a long time so it should be a nice change of pace with some new exercises/intensity methods that I've not been using lately. Volume is higher than current training too. I might love it, I might hate it. We'll see!


Great program. The structure is awesome and it’s John Meadows of course


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> Great program. The structure is awesome and it’s John Meadows of course


Yup, looks really good. And it's still structured in PPL format which I enjoy. I almost forgot about John Meadows but he popped up in suggest videos on YouTube recently and I knew I had to give one of his old routines a try after watching some workout videos of his.


----------



## DLTBB

*18th May*

Me and my Mrs booked a holiday today. It’s in for September 2nd as we can both get the time off work. It’s only for a week but it’s well needed, feels like it’s been ages since I’ve travelled abroad. We’re heading to Corfu. She picked it and said the reviews look excellent. Excited to go. 







With that being said, that gives me a nice window of time to start a new cycle and a new training routine. As mentioned in my previous post, I’m going to run Creeping Death V2. It’s a PPL layout, 6 sessions a week, 1 rest day. One regular pull, push legs and then a pump-oriented version of each later in the week. Utilises some fun techniques which I haven’t been including in my training recently such as super sets, drop sets and bands, so it should be a cool change of pace for me. Ordering some bands from Elite FTS as my gym doesn’t have any. 

Cycle was listed in my previous post. Low dose Test, Primo, Var and Turinabol. 

Current RHR is 49, blood pressure is 118/62. I’ll keep tabs on them during cycle. 

*Main goals/objectives in life over the next 12 weeks*:

Gain 5lbs body weight lean
Improve cardio fitness/reduce RHR if possible
One climbing sessions a week and improve technique/difficulty of the problems I complete
Make progress with colitis diagnosis and treatment
Be as happy/healthy as possible in time for my holiday

Today’s session below. Won’t include working weight yet as I’m still figuring out volume and some new exercises. 

*Creeping Death Week 1, Session 1 (Pull)*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 145BPM
Single arm barbell row 4 x 8
Chin-up 3 x 8
Pull-over 3 x 10
Shrug (2 second hold) 3 x 12
Hyperextension 3 x 10
Hang from chin-up bar 1 x 60 seconds
Decline bench leg raise 4 x near failure
DB preacher curl 4 x 10
DB hammer curl 4 x 8 + 5 partials 

I was sweating. It’ll take some getting used to increased volume. Give me a week or two and I should cope better.

Traps got an insane pump from paused shrugs. Went with no weight on hypers as my lower back was already pumped from the rows. Forgot decline bench leg raises existed until today - great exercise. Partials on hammers are top tier for a pump too. 

Can imagine I’ll have some DOMS tomorrow morning. 

Some pics from day 1. Should take pics less often really so I can notice a different but I need content to keep my account relevant on Instagram’s algorithm.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

I'll be following along; I have creeping death 2 next in que.


----------



## DLTBB

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I'll be following along; I have creeping death 2 next in que.


Good man. Hopefully my results make it look worth using!


----------



## PZT

Hard to not take pics with your physique lol


----------



## DLTBB

Got off lightly. Only have DOMS in my erectors. Upper back and biceps feel okay. He lays it out as Pull/Push/Legs for this reason, I wouldn't fancy doing squats tonight with my lower back not being fully recovered. Makes sense init.


----------



## DLTBB

Legs starting point (video) Hoping to see clear differences in a side by side comparison after 12 weeks.


https://imgur.com/a/EWVIEk0


----------



## DLTBB

Did my second bouldering session today. It was fun. Managed some tougher climbs than last time. My hands feel shredded now though. Still need to build up a lot of finger strength but it’s fun and a cool way to keep fit.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Did my second bouldering session today. It was fun. Managed some tougher climbs than last time. My hands feel shredded now though. Still need to build up a lot of finger strength but it’s fun and a cool way to keep fit.
> View attachment 22491
> 
> 
> View attachment 22492


Some of those tiny fingertip holds, I'm like... WTF? HOW?!?  🤣


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Some of those tiny fingertip holds, I'm like... WTF? HOW?!?  🤣


Mental isn’t it? I’m convinced I’m at a disadvantage with a lot of the walls because my arms are T-Rex tier. But then I see little kids flying up after me and I realise I must just have crap technique.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Mental isn’t it? I’m convinced I’m at a disadvantage with a lot of the walls because my arms are T-Rex tier. But then I see little kids flying up after me and I realise I must just have crap technique.


And the 100 extra lbs of muscle doesn't help. 🤣


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> And the 100 extra lbs of muscle doesn't help. 🤣


That too.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th May

Creeping Death Week 1, Session 2 (Push)*:

30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Incline DB press 4 x 8
Incline barbell press 3 x 6
Machine press 1 x 8 + 3 + 2 + 1 (rest pause)
Cable fly 3 x 8
Cable rear delt 4 x 15
Cage press 4 x 6
Triceps push-down (rope) 4 x 10
DB skull crusher 4 x 12

That was hard! I was running on fumes at the end. I felt cracked up most of the session because I had a 400mg PWO shot with little food in me. Was speaking to a mate in there and he noticed me shaking. Not a good feeling to be honest. 

Have some tightness where the forearm meets the bicep on the left arm after climbing so going to keep an eye on it. 

Didn’t sleep very well last night so will try to get an early night tonight and take care of myself with good food/little stress. 

A lad in the gym came over and asked how much Tren E he should take per week. Said he’s been doing 4ml a week not really knowing what he’s doing. 800mg. Said he’s been feeling like a psychopath on it. I’m not surprised.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st May

Creeping Death Week 1, Session 3 (Legs*):

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Leg curl 3 x 10, 1 x 10 + 10 + 10 (drop set)
SSB squat (3 second negative, 1 second pause) 5 x 6
Bulgarian split squat 3 x 8, 1 x 8 + 8 + 8 (drop set with 8 second iso hold in between each drop)
Still leg deadlift 2 x 10 (5 second negative, no lockout)
Standing calf raise 6 x 10 (3 sets 2 second hold at top, 3 sets 2 second hold in stretch) superset with tibia raise 6 x 20

Brutal. The drop set on the Bulgarians in particular. I’m used to mainly training with 6-8 reps so the high rep sets are annihilating me at the moment. 

Felt kind of dizzy by the end of the session so going to get a good meal in me now. 

Due to do the pump oriented pull session tomorrow so I’m hoping my lower back is okay. The pain in my forearm/bicep from climbing seems to have settled down now. 

Hamstrings (lighting is terrible):


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd May

Creeping Death Week 1, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*
60 seconds rest in between all sets. 


30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Lat stretch and activation
Cable row 4 x 10
Supinated pull-down 4 x 10
Face pull 4 x 10
Pull over 4 x 8
Cross body hammer curls 4 x 10
Barbell 21’s 4 x 21
Rope crunches 4 x failure

Had to be careful as I can still feel some tenderness in my arm and bicep but was okay overall. Great pump. 

Bit disappointed as I’m supposed to be running the Manchester 10KM today but pulled out as I couldn’t train for the distance while I was having a flare up with the colitis. Maybe next year I guess. 

Going to have a walk and go for some dinner with the Mrs later. The weekend has gone way too quick this week. Roll on September for the holiday!


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> *22nd May
> 
> Creeping Death Week 1, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*
> 60 seconds rest in between all sets.
> 
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> Lat stretch and activation
> Cable row 4 x 10
> Supinated pull-down 4 x 10
> Face pull 4 x 10
> Pull over 4 x 8
> Cross body hammer curls 4 x 10
> Barbell 21’s 4 x 21
> Rope crunches 4 x failure
> 
> Had to be careful as I can still feel some tenderness in my arm and bicep but was okay overall. Great pump.
> 
> Bit disappointed as I’m supposed to be running the Manchester 10KM today but pulled out as I couldn’t train for the distance while I was having a flare up with the colitis. Maybe next year I guess.
> 
> Going to have a walk and go for some dinner with the Mrs later. The weekend has gone way too quick this week. Roll on September for the holiday!


Looking forward to your review off the program.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Looking forward to your review off the program.


I can tell I will enjoy it once I get my teeth stuck into it but need to get used to the extra volume and drop sets etc first so I can push decent weight. Working lighter than I’d like to ATM while I find my feet!


----------



## DLTBB

Been very thirsty since adding the Turinabol, waking up a couple of times in the night to neck pints of water which isn't like me. Anybody else experienced this?


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Been very thirsty since adding the Turinabol, waking up a couple of times in the night to neck pints of water which isn't like me. Anybody else experienced this?


Just on Tren. Insatiable thirst.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Just on Tren. Insatiable thirst.


Strange. I think I felt it when I tried Dianabol a long time ago. I'll just make more of an effort to keep myself hydrated today. My water intake was probably half-assed this weekend.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd May

Creeping Death Week 1, Session 5 (Push - Pump):*
60 seconds rest in between all sets. 


30 minutes stationary bike 140BPM
Slight decline DB bench 4 x 10 (no lockout)
Floor press 4 x 10 superset with flat fly 4 x 10
Lateral DB raise 4 x 15 superset with seated press 4 x 10 (no lockout)
Individual handles triceps push-down 4 x 10
Cable overhead extension rope 4 x 10

I always avoid decline press as the adjustable bench in my gym is too steep of an angle, but adjusting the decline very slightly with a 10KG plate under the bench felt great. 

Feeling good other than needing to drink a lot, but I’ve made sure to stay well hydrated today and used an intra shake today too. 

Cooking some fajitas for dinner and having a chilled night and getting to bed early as I’m in the office tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 22630


Hey fk u. Lol. Awesome physique man


----------



## DLTBB

Office bathroom lighting picking up the tricep detail.


----------



## PZT

You striated slut


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> You striated slut


I buzzed the blonde fuzz off my upper arms and they suddenly look a few % leaner!


----------



## DLTBB

Taking a rest day today fellas. My forearm is still a little tender and I’m tired today. Early night tonight and back to it for a leg session tomorrow. Eased off on the calorie intake a little bit today as I’ve been overeating lately and it’s not doing my gut a world of good. Cooked some chicken in the Air Fryer earlier but my first bite tasted medium rare so I binned the lot.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> I buzzed the blonde fuzz off my upper arms and they suddenly look a few % leaner!


I manscape a lot and it’s not working for me lol


----------



## DLTBB

I was asleep by 9:30PM last night which is rare for me. Didn't wake up until 8AM so that's a good 10+ hours. I must've needed it. I think I've been guilty of treating sleep as an afterthought recently. It's not going to be sustainable me being sat up at 1AM and beyond watching dumb videos on YouTube if I'm doing so much training and cardio and I'm fatigued from my colitis to begin with, so I'll try to put more emphasis on getting longer/better quality sleep going forward or I'll end up burning out. 

On a side note, I have bad PIP from the Test Cyp I used on Sunday. Pharmaqo has been really painful for me for some reason. I'll switch out for another brand once I'm done. Cyp has always been pretty smooth and painless in my experience.

Working until 5 and then will head to the gym for my cardio and leg session. I'm gonna give my VG a quick blast with the Theragun today to see if I can lessen the PIP as I don't want it to interfere with my training. I'm going to avoid using anti-inflammatories because they're apparently no good for my stomach with the medication I'm using currently.


----------



## DLTBB

*25th May

Creeping Death Week 1, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*
60-90 seconds rest in between all sets. 


30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Leg extensions 3 x warm-up, 1 x 20 + 12 + 10
Leg press 3 x 10 (wide) + 10 (narrow)
Walking lunge 3 x 8 each side
Leg curl 3 x 15
Seated calf raise 6 x 15 + 10 second hold in stretch

Brutal again. Quads were pumped beyond belief. 

Still kind of fatigued. Feel like I might have a cold as my Mrs is a bit unwell too. Hopefully another decent sleep helps matters. 

Coming up to a week on Var and Turinabol and I’m happy with the pumps so far. Got some Test to replace the Cyp as my PIP is terrible - will bin the Cyp and use the new stuff from my next pin onwards. 

Hamstrings (no homo):


----------



## DLTBB

Still feeling the PIP! I was due to climb tonight but I don't think it'll be practical because the movement in my leg feels limited when I move it outwards so I'm going to go to the gym instead and do a pull session. I'm going to go to a different gym for a change of scenery. They have great lighting and some nice plate-loaded machines. Will post the training up later.


----------



## DLTBB

*26th May

Creeping Death Week 2, Session 1 (Pull):*


Single arm barbell row 4 x 10
Close grip pull-down 4 x 10
Pull-over 3 x 10
Rack pull 5 x 5
Hang off chin-up bar 1 x 60 seconds
Hyper extension 2 x 20
Barbell curl 3 x 8
Incline DB curl 4 x 10

No cardio as I still felt drained. Good session though. 

Did a Hunter Labrada shake pre-training as my digestive system feels sluggish. Surprisingly tasty and easy to neck. Had a scoop of non-stim PWO too but didn’t feel a thing. 



https://imgur.com/a/wCq4RBk


----------



## DLTBB

I'm seeing striations in the triceps that I haven't seen before. Biceps are looking and feeling fuller and more pumped. It must be the TBol.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> I'm seeing striations in the triceps that I haven't seen before. Biceps are looking and feeling fuller and more pumped. It must be the TBol.


(Tbol sales just spiked 🤣)


----------



## DLTBB

*27th May

Creeping Death Week 2, Session 2 (Push):*


30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Incline DB press 4 x 10
Incline barbell press 4 x 10
Dips 1 x cluster set
Incline cable fly 1.5’s 3 x 8
Cable rear delt fly 4 x 20
Cage press 4 x 6
Single arm push down 4 x 10
DB skull crusher 4 x 10

It sounds like I’m talking bollocks but that’s seriously the biggest pump I’ve ever had from a workout. My chest was so full of blood it felt alien to me. Proper bizarre. All I can attribute it to is the Turinabol or all the carbs from the Rice Krispie shake, but it was immense. Tried to get a pic but the lighting was awful. 




Going to visit Flex and Tone on Sunday (great gym in Manchester) as they have some new kit I want to try.


----------



## TeddyBear

PZT said:


> I manscape a lot and it’s not working for me lol


Hehe leave it then.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

I just finished week 9 of Creeping Death 2. It's my first bodybuilding program ever after almost a decade of powerlifting, so nothing to compare it to. But I've been enjoying it. Have had to watch a lot of John's videos as most of this stuff is new to me.


----------



## DLTBB

Perrin Aybara said:


> I just finished week 9 of Creeping Death 2. It's my first bodybuilding program ever after almost a decade of powerlifting, so nothing to compare it to. But I've been enjoying it. Have had to watch a lot of John's videos as most of this stuff is new to me.


Lots of new things for me too and I’ve always used bodybuilding routines. Even little points like the very slight decline/incline bench or including the 1.5’s and a cluster set for the same muscle group in a single session can make all the difference. My poor muscle fibres don’t know what the fuck’s hit them and will have no option other than to grow.


----------



## DLTBB

Involuntary rest day as it’s my girlfriend’s birthday tomorrow and I left buying a gift until the very last minute like a knob so had to do some shopping. Not too happy about missing a day but I’m still kind of tired so might be beneficial to rest up.


----------



## DLTBB

Went off routine and did a full body pump session at Flex & Tone with a mate today so won’t bother logging it. Back to usual routine with legs tomorrow. Booked in for some nice food this evening as it’s my Mrs’s birthday.


----------



## DLTBB

Tapering off the Prednisolone from today as I’m getting zero benefits but breaking out with spots on my back and feel kind of depressed. Ain’t worth using if the only effects are negative right?


----------



## DLTBB

*30th May

Creeping Death Week 2, Session 3 (Legs):*


30 minutes bike ride
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Leg curl 4 x 10 (+5 partials sets 3 and 4)
Barbell squat 5 x 6 (3 second negative, 1 second pause)
Leg press 1 x 10 + 10 + 10 + failure (drop set)
DB SLDL 3 x 8 (no lock out)
Standing calf raise 6 x 10 (2 second hold at top sets 1-3, 2 second hold in stretch sets 4-6)

Didn’t get out of bed ‘til 12PM today. Had a couple of cocktails for my girlfriend’s birthday last night. Went to a nice place in Manchester called Tattu, kind of Chinese-inspired food. Really nice food but had some issues with our table so I kicked off and we got some free drinks and desserts. 



https://imgur.com/a/yR0QZKK


https://www.instagram.com/p/Cd_SKyeo93j/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=

Going for dinner at the pub with my Mrs’s family later today. Not drinking and going to keep the meal semi clean.


----------



## DLTBB

*31st May

Creeping Death Week 2, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*
60 seconds rest in between sets


30 minutes bike ride
Cable row (supinated grip w/ D handles) 4 x 10
Straight arm pushdown superset with neutral grip pull-down 4 x 8 + 4 x 8
Chest supported row 4 x 10
EZ bar preacher curl 4 x 8
Zottman curl 3 x 12
Cable crunch 4 x failure

Lower back was a bit tender from yesterday’s leg session so glad this didn’t include anything like deadlifts or bent over rows.

Short week in work this week. Just today and tomorrow then long weekend for bank holiday. God bless the queen.

Prednisolone is being tapered down now as the spots on my back are bugging me. Advised my GP. He sent me a text message with a link to the crisis support centre after our call. Must have sounded depressed when I was telling him how useless the medication has been.

Last 3 times I’ve been training, someone has asked if I’m just about to compete, so I must look like I’m in good nick IRL. Answer is always the same, nope - just mentally ill.

Chest looks awful but look at that rear delt.


----------



## SushiGod

DLTBB said:


> *31st May
> 
> Creeping Death Week 2, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*
> 60 seconds rest in between sets
> 
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> Cable row (supinated grip w/ D handles) 4 x 10
> Straight arm pushdown superset with neutral grip pull-down 4 x 8 + 4 x 8
> Chest supported row 4 x 10
> EZ bar preacher curl 4 x 8
> Zottman curl 3 x 12
> Cable crunch 4 x failure
> 
> Lower back was a bit tender from yesterday’s leg session so glad this didn’t include anything like deadlifts or bent over rows.
> 
> Short week in work this week. Just today and tomorrow then long weekend for bank holiday. God bless the queen.
> 
> Prednisolone is being tapered down now as the spots on my back are bugging me. Advised my GP. He sent me a text message with a link to the crisis support centre after our call. Must have sounded depressed when I was telling him how useless the medication has been.
> 
> Last 3 times I’ve been training, someone has asked if I’m just about to compete, so I must look like I’m in good nick IRL. Answer is always the same, nope - just mentally ill.
> 
> Chest looks awful but look at that rear delt.
> 
> View attachment 23047


You stay crazy lean lol. Insane man.


----------



## DLTBB

SushiGod said:


> You stay crazy lean lol. Insane man.


I have a feeling part of it is down to my digestive issues - like I’m not utilising all of the calories I’m putting in which is making me unintentionally recomp or something. It’s a weird one because the calories I’m putting in at the moment should be resulting in a bit of water and fat gain.


----------



## SushiGod

DLTBB said:


> I have a feeling part of it is down to my digestive issues - like I’m not utilising all of the calories I’m putting in which is making me unintentionally recomp or something. It’s a weird one because the calories I’m putting in at the moment should be resulting in a bit of water and fat gain.


What all you currently on for digestive health? Along with BPC, enzymes every meal + betaine HCL w pepsin seem to assist. I need to get back on the L Glutamine train too I just always forget to order more.


----------



## DLTBB

SushiGod said:


> What all you currently on for digestive health? Along with BPC, enzymes every meal + betaine HCL w pepsin seem to assist. I need to get back on the L Glutamine train too I just always forget to order more.


I’ve tried all of the usual suspects listed in your post but nothing seems to touch it as the issues are a bit further down in the colon area and are caused by my body thinking there’s an infection. Seems like regular OTC supplements don’t really touch it sadly. Tried gluten free too and that didn’t help!


----------



## SushiGod

DLTBB said:


> I’ve tried all of the usual suspects listed in your post but nothing seems to touch it as the issues are a bit further down in the colon area and are caused by my body thinking there’s an infection. Seems like regular OTC supplements don’t really touch it sadly. Tried gluten free too and that didn’t help!



Gotchya. Sucks man. You get any abdominal pain/bloating or just malabsorption?


----------



## DLTBB

SushiGod said:


> Gotchya. Sucks man. You get any abdominal pain/bloating or just malabsorption?


No pain or discomfort in the abdomen really mate. Mainly just malabsorption and shitting upwards of a dozen times a day.


----------



## SushiGod

DLTBB said:


> No pain or discomfort in the abdomen really mate. Mainly just malabsorption and shitting upwards of a dozen times a day.



Aye then, could be worse!


----------



## DLTBB

SushiGod said:


> Aye then, could be worse!


For sure. Could be better too. Just need to see a specialist but the queues are ridiculously long here.


----------



## SushiGod

DLTBB said:


> For sure. Could be better too. Just need to see a specialist but the queues are ridiculously long here.



I feel ya. Where are you located?

I went to see a gastro before about my case of IBS, but reality was they pretty much just told me “meh, sorry, as long as it isn’t chron’s”. 

The BPC definitely helped.

One of these times here, I plan to do a full gut reset. Clean out the microbiome completely with anti-microbials, LL37, and low cal and carb diet for a month or 2. Then repopulate with some quality probiotics and BPC. Just takes a lot of commitment and time, which is why I’ve never done it lol.

You find your IBD messes with hunger signaling for you at all?


----------



## DLTBB

SushiGod said:


> I feel ya. Where are you located?
> 
> I went to see a gastro before about my case of IBS, but reality was they pretty much just told me “meh, sorry, as long as it isn’t chron’s”.
> 
> The BPC definitely helped.
> 
> One of these times here, I plan to do a full gut reset. Clean out the microbiome completely with anti-microbials, LL37, and low cal and carb diet for a month or 2. Then repopulate with some quality probiotics and BPC. Just takes a lot of commitment and time, which is why I’ve never done it lol.
> 
> You find your IBD messes with hunger signaling for you at all?


Manchester UK, so it’s through the NHS. The queues are quite long at the moment. 

I tried the peptides, they definitely helped with steep and general wear and tear but didn’t have much of an impact on my gut issues directly . 

I tried gluten-free for a while but that didn’t help either. 

I imagine a 5-ASA type medication would be good for me right now but the primary doctors can’t prescribe it.


----------



## SushiGod

DLTBB said:


> Manchester UK, so it’s through the NHS. The queues are quite long at the moment.
> 
> I tried the peptides, they definitely helped with steep and general wear and tear but didn’t have much of an impact on my gut issues directly .
> 
> I tried gluten-free for a while but that didn’t help either.
> 
> I imagine a 5-ASA type medication would be good for me right now but the primary doctors can’t prescribe it.



I’m with ya on the GF diet. Did nothin for me.

Best luck in getting to a doc for it bro.


----------



## DLTBB

*1st June


Creeping Death Week 2, Session 5 (Push - Pump):*

60 seconds rest in between sets

30 minutes bike ride

Machine press 3 x 8 (1 second hold and squeeze - activation and pump focus)
Slight incline Smith machine press 3 x 10 (3 second negative, 1 second hold, explode up) superset with slight incline DB fly 3 x 10 (no lockout)
Lateral DB raise 4 x 15 superset with bent over rear DB raise 4 x 15
Dual handle rope push down 4 x 10
Bent over tricep extension 4 x 10 (working from stretch)
Welcome to the month of June fellas.

No treadmill today as I feel tired. I’ve read that coming off Pred can cause some fatigue and breathlessness, so I’m assuming I’ll experience some of that because I’ve tapered off quite quickly after ~6 weeks of continuous use.

Chest pump was obscene yet again. God bless orals. Rotating between things like pausing at lockout, pausing in stretch and slow negatives gives unreal pumps.

Have bad DOMS in my hamstrings today. Didn’t feel it yesterday - it’s come on 48-hours after leg day. I don’t think I’m quite used to the volume and drop sets yet!

Accidentally started today’s workout reading a session from a little further down the PDF, so I did two sets of slight decline DB press which I haven’t include in the list above.

So glad to have a long weekend this week. Work is draining me at the moment. Tempted to find a new job as it’s not living up to what they sold it as at the moment. Maybe it’ll pass but I’m a bit discouraged with it right now. They’ve been very good with me so I’ll give it a chance before putting the feelers out. It does take a bit of a toll on my mental health when I’m forced to do something my heart isn’t in but I’m going to try to keep myself occupied socially and with the coaching for the time being.

My Mrs is travelling to Turkey for a nose job on Tuesday so I’m home alone for a week. It’s her third one. I think she’s mental as it looks fine now, but I can hardly tell her what to do with her own finances and when I’ve been pumping myself full of cattle hormones for the sake of vanity for nearly a decade. Kind of worried I’ll forget to feed the dog for a week so I’ll have to set a couple of alarms a day to make sure he makes it through the week.

Got a random FaceTime call from a lad I was in prison with who was out on a town visit today, he’s due out in October. Proper nice kid. He was in for setting his Mam and Dad’s house on fire which sounds awful but there was a big backstory. He’s only in his early 20’s, proper waste of life.

BTW, desperately in need of some new gym wear because all my stuff is bartered. Does anybody have any recommendations for decent looking/affordable brands?

Don’t think I posted this one the other day from Flex & Tone. My camera roll is just physique and dog pictures at the moment, it’s pathetic.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

One more. Kind of disgusting but we move.


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd June

Creeping Death Week 2, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*

60 seconds rest in between sets

30 minutes bike ride

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Leg curl 4 x 12
Leg press 3 x 30
Hack squat 3 x 8 (3 second negative)
Glute kickback 4 x 12
Seated calf raise 6 x 15 (10 second hold in stretch on final rep)
Drained today. Was sweating in bed last night. Probably tapered off my Pred too quickly but screw it, I should be sound in a few days. 

Supposed to be going to my girlfriend’s mate’s 30th birthday party tonight, really don’t feel like it but will show my face to avoid a fall out. Won’t be drinking though - don’t feel like it at all.


----------



## DLTBB

Gave that party a miss as I still feel a bit lethargic. Got some PIP in my VG again which has me walking like I have a wooden leg. Going to split future pins across two sites as high concentration Primo going in to a tiny muscle like VG is basically asking for pain. Gave it a blast with the massage gun earlier which has eased it slightly but still a little bit sore. Going to try to split the dose next time and if that doesn’t work, I’ll dilute it down with some oil instead. Here’s the gun I use, picked it up for about £90 off FB Marketplace. It’s a lad who orders them in from China and brands them up. Decent quality.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 1 (Pull):*

30 minutes bike ride

Single arm row 4 x 12
Single arm supinated pull down 3 x 10
Pullover 4 x 10 superset with chin-up 4 x 10
Hyperextension 3 x 20
Rope crunch 5 x failure
DB curl 4 x 10 (3 second negative)
Reverse EZ bar curl 4 x 12
Feeling a bit more energy today thankfully. Hopefully the Pred withdrawal symptoms are over with now!

Single arm supinated pull downs pump my lats like no other exercise. Really good. 

Skipped the usual treadmill cardio as I have some errands to run today so was tight for time. 

Managed to snag 6 items on sale on Gymshark for £45. Proper bargain. Douche bag stringer selfies pending once they arrive.


----------



## DLTBB

Got this one also as most of my pics I’ve been hitting vacuum and wanted to see what it looked like with abs flexed. By the way, I’m looking at competitions and talking with some prep coaches who have been recommended to help me prepare and choose a suitable division and class. A coach from Matt Jansen’s team has reached out and sounds reasonable. He recommended classic.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> Got this one also as most of my pics I’ve been hitting vacuum and wanted to see what it looked like with abs flexed. By the way, I’m looking at competitions and talking with some prep coaches who have been recommended to help me prepare and choose a suitable division and class. A coach from Matt Jansen’s team has reached out and sounds reasonable. He recommended classic.
> View attachment 23146



Couldnt see you competinf elsewhere

Yoir classic proportions are excellent


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Couldnt see you competinf elsewhere
> 
> Yoir classic proportions are excellent


I think that’s probably where I’d be most comfortable in terms of the trunks and the posing too. Would want to improve my back though for sure.


----------



## DLTBB

*Dosing AAS without f*cling your sh*t up - Volume 1*

Everybody is different. Just because I used a certain dose of a particular compound without any side effects, it doesn’t mean it’ll be the same for you. You could use the same dose and suffer from every known side effect. And vice versa, you might be able to run much more with no unpleasant or visible side effects.

If you’re trying something brand new, your safest bet is to start with a super conservative dose. Close to the minimum effective dose. Run it for a while. If you get to a point where your gains stall, don’t increase the dose as your first resort, look at further optimising your training and diet and milk as much as possible from the smaller dose. If you get to a point much later down the line and you know your training, diet and rest are all spot on but progress has slowed significantly, then you can think about increasing the dosage. It doesn’t have to be a radical increase, even an extra 50-100mg a week is plenty to get the ball rolling again.

Through experimenting like this, you’ll know how well you tolerate compounds. You’ll eventually reach a point where you pinpoint the dose where you start to get more negatives than positives by increasing the dose. The point of diminishing returns. So your sweet spot will be somewhere just below that. You’re getting all of the gains with little to no sides.

But it can be more difficult to identify the sweet spot if you’re stacking multiple compounds as one compound could make you more susceptible to certain side effects or could be swaying certain hormones and ratios to unfavourable levels. You could run Test and Tren during one blast and top out at say 200mg Tren. In the future you could be running Test, Tren and Mast and find you’re able to handle more Tren because of the effects of the Masteron. It’s a balancing act and you’re only really going to identify what works best for you after a lot of trial and error over a long period of time.

The question about the ‘best Test:Tren ratio’ pops up all the time. Again, it varies from person to person. What looks and feels good for me might not work for you. The chances are, if you’re asking the question, you’re probably new to Tren and have never used it before. So it makes more sense to start at a lower dose as the side effects can be quite bothersome. 150mg/week is plenty to start with. Unless you’re running a true TRT dose, this means your Test:Tren ‘ratio’ will favour Test at this point. As you experiment over time, you might find you’re one of the lucky ones who tolerates Tren quite well as far as side effects go. That’s not to say it isn’t having a negative impact on your blood work though (it’s terrible, make sure you get bloods). If you tolerate it well, you might want to bump it up to say 250-300mg/week, eventually capping out at say 450-500mg/week (I know I said dosing is individual and now I’m saying to cap out at a certain dose, but this is based purely on seeing blood work of people on or around this dose and markers are always pretty screwed) - at this point, unless you’re running your Test quite high, your ‘ratio’ might be in favour of Tren. Point is, there’s no one size fits all and it’s something you have to try for yourself. The same goes with Deca, there’s no one size fits all Test: Deca ratio to ‘avoid Deca dick’. I’d recommend using a fast eater when trying a 19-NOR for the first time. Tren Ace or NPP. It goes against what I usually say about using Test E or C over Prop as pinning is a ball ache and it’s easier to do it once a week if possible but the side effects of Tren and Nandrolone can be more frustrating, so it’s best to give yourself the option to quickly pull the compound out and get rid of the sides.

For oral dosing, I’d be more cautious than usual with doses when using things like Anadrol, Superdrol, Dianabol and Winstrol during a bulk as it’s very easy to overdo it and screw your appetite and digestion up which is going to stop your gaining in its tracks. You don’t want to be in a position where you’re relying on other drugs to increase your appetite to compensate for your lack of appetite due to overdoing the dosing on your oral. It’s a slippery slope. You don’t need to split your oral dose over the course of the day and there’s little benefit to saving your oral dose as a pre workout in most cases. Just take the full dose whenever it’s convenient and you’re least likely to forget. Use a Monday-Sunday pill box to help avoid forgetting a dose.

I think that’s the end of yet another autistic ramble but the main points I’m making is dosing and side effects will vary massively from person to person, it’s always safer to start low and titrate the dose over time and there is no golden ratio for any combination of AAS.

As far as conservative doses to dip your toes in the water with while still getting the benefit of the compound in full, I’d look at something like:

Test 250mg
Mast 200mg
Primo 250mg
Tren 150mg
Nandrolone 250mg
Eq 350mg
Dianabol 20mg
Anadrol 25mg
Anavar 25mg
Superdrol 10mg
Winstrol 25mg
Turinabol 20mg


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> *Dosing AAS without f*cling your sh*t up - Volume 1*
> 
> Everybody is different. Just because I used a certain dose of a particular compound without any side effects, it doesn’t mean it’ll be the same for you. You could use the same dose and suffer from every known side effect. And vice versa, you might be able to run much more with no unpleasant or visible side effects.
> 
> If you’re trying something brand new, your safest bet is to start with a super conservative dose. Close to the minimum effective dose. Run it for a while. If you get to a point where your gains stall, don’t increase the dose as your first resort, look at further optimising your training and diet and milk as much as possible from the smaller dose. If you get to a point much later down the line and you know your training, diet and rest are all spot on but progress has slowed significantly, then you can think about increasing the dosage. It doesn’t have to be a radical increase, even an extra 50-100mg a week is plenty to get the ball rolling again.
> 
> Through experimenting like this, you’ll know how well you tolerate compounds. You’ll eventually reach a point where you pinpoint the dose where you start to get more negatives than positives by increasing the dose. The point of diminishing returns. So your sweet spot will be somewhere just below that. You’re getting all of the gains with little to no sides.
> 
> But it can be more difficult to identify the sweet spot if you’re stacking multiple compounds as one compound could make you more susceptible to certain side effects or could be swaying certain hormones and ratios to unfavourable levels. You could run Test and Tren during one blast and top out at say 200mg Tren. In the future you could be running Test, Tren and Mast and find you’re able to handle more Tren because of the effects of the Masteron. It’s a balancing act and you’re only really going to identify what works best for you after a lot of trial and error over a long period of time.
> 
> The question about the ‘best Test:Tren ratio’ pops up all the time. Again, it varies from person to person. What looks and feels good for me might not work for you. The chances are, if you’re asking the question, you’re probably new to Tren and have never used it before. So it makes more sense to start at a lower dose as the side effects can be quite bothersome. 150mg/week is plenty to start with. Unless you’re running a true TRT dose, this means your Test:Tren ‘ratio’ will favour Test at this point. As you experiment over time, you might find you’re one of the lucky ones who tolerates Tren quite well as far as side effects go. That’s not to say it isn’t having a negative impact on your blood work though (it’s terrible, make sure you get bloods). If you tolerate it well, you might want to bump it up to say 250-300mg/week, eventually capping out at say 450-500mg/week (I know I said dosing is individual and now I’m saying to cap out at a certain dose, but this is based purely on seeing blood work of people on or around this dose and markers are always pretty screwed) - at this point, unless you’re running your Test quite high, your ‘ratio’ might be in favour of Tren. Point is, there’s no one size fits all and it’s something you have to try for yourself. The same goes with Deca, there’s no one size fits all Test: Deca ratio to ‘avoid Deca dick’. I’d recommend using a fast eater when trying a 19-NOR for the first time. Tren Ace or NPP. It goes against what I usually say about using Test E or C over Prop as pinning is a ball ache and it’s easier to do it once a week if possible but the side effects of Tren and Nandrolone can be more frustrating, so it’s best to give yourself the option to quickly pull the compound out and get rid of the sides.
> 
> For oral dosing, I’d be more cautious than usual with doses when using things like Anadrol, Superdrol, Dianabol and Winstrol during a bulk as it’s very easy to overdo it and screw your appetite and digestion up which is going to stop your gaining in its tracks. You don’t want to be in a position where you’re relying on other drugs to increase your appetite to compensate for your lack of appetite due to overdoing the dosing on your oral. It’s a slippery slope. You don’t need to split your oral dose over the course of the day and there’s little benefit to saving your oral dose as a pre workout in most cases. Just take the full dose whenever it’s convenient and you’re least likely to forget. Use a Monday-Sunday pill box to help avoid forgetting a dose.
> 
> I think that’s the end of yet another autistic ramble but the main points I’m making is dosing and side effects will vary massively from person to person, it’s always safer to start low and titrate the dose over time and there is no golden ratio for any combination of AAS.
> 
> As far as conservative doses to dip your toes in the water with while still getting the benefit of the compound in full, I’d look at something like:
> 
> Test 250mg
> Mast 200mg
> Primo 250mg
> Tren 150mg
> Nandrolone 250mg
> Eq 350mg
> Dianabol 20mg
> Anadrol 25mg
> Anavar 25mg
> Superdrol 10mg
> Winstrol 25mg
> Turinabol 20mg


Can you copy and paste this point in the Anabolic Steroids and Cycle Discussion forum? 

It's going to the top.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Can you copy and paste this point in the Anabolic Steroids and Cycle Discussion forum?
> 
> It's going to the top.


Sure.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> *Dosing AAS without f*cling your sh*t up - Volume 1*
> 
> Everybody is different. Just because I used a certain dose of a particular compound without any side effects, it doesn’t mean it’ll be the same for you. You could use the same dose and suffer from every known side effect. And vice versa, you might be able to run much more with no unpleasant or visible side effects.
> 
> If you’re trying something brand new, your safest bet is to start with a super conservative dose. Close to the minimum effective dose. Run it for a while. If you get to a point where your gains stall, don’t increase the dose as your first resort, look at further optimising your training and diet and milk as much as possible from the smaller dose. If you get to a point much later down the line and you know your training, diet and rest are all spot on but progress has slowed significantly, then you can think about increasing the dosage. It doesn’t have to be a radical increase, even an extra 50-100mg a week is plenty to get the ball rolling again.
> 
> Through experimenting like this, you’ll know how well you tolerate compounds. You’ll eventually reach a point where you pinpoint the dose where you start to get more negatives than positives by increasing the dose. The point of diminishing returns. So your sweet spot will be somewhere just below that. You’re getting all of the gains with little to no sides.
> 
> But it can be more difficult to identify the sweet spot if you’re stacking multiple compounds as one compound could make you more susceptible to certain side effects or could be swaying certain hormones and ratios to unfavourable levels. You could run Test and Tren during one blast and top out at say 200mg Tren. In the future you could be running Test, Tren and Mast and find you’re able to handle more Tren because of the effects of the Masteron. It’s a balancing act and you’re only really going to identify what works best for you after a lot of trial and error over a long period of time.
> 
> The question about the ‘best Test:Tren ratio’ pops up all the time. Again, it varies from person to person. What looks and feels good for me might not work for you. The chances are, if you’re asking the question, you’re probably new to Tren and have never used it before. So it makes more sense to start at a lower dose as the side effects can be quite bothersome. 150mg/week is plenty to start with. Unless you’re running a true TRT dose, this means your Test:Tren ‘ratio’ will favour Test at this point. As you experiment over time, you might find you’re one of the lucky ones who tolerates Tren quite well as far as side effects go. That’s not to say it isn’t having a negative impact on your blood work though (it’s terrible, make sure you get bloods). If you tolerate it well, you might want to bump it up to say 250-300mg/week, eventually capping out at say 450-500mg/week (I know I said dosing is individual and now I’m saying to cap out at a certain dose, but this is based purely on seeing blood work of people on or around this dose and markers are always pretty screwed) - at this point, unless you’re running your Test quite high, your ‘ratio’ might be in favour of Tren. Point is, there’s no one size fits all and it’s something you have to try for yourself. The same goes with Deca, there’s no one size fits all Test: Deca ratio to ‘avoid Deca dick’. I’d recommend using a fast eater when trying a 19-NOR for the first time. Tren Ace or NPP. It goes against what I usually say about using Test E or C over Prop as pinning is a ball ache and it’s easier to do it once a week if possible but the side effects of Tren and Nandrolone can be more frustrating, so it’s best to give yourself the option to quickly pull the compound out and get rid of the sides.
> 
> For oral dosing, I’d be more cautious than usual with doses when using things like Anadrol, Superdrol, Dianabol and Winstrol during a bulk as it’s very easy to overdo it and screw your appetite and digestion up which is going to stop your gaining in its tracks. You don’t want to be in a position where you’re relying on other drugs to increase your appetite to compensate for your lack of appetite due to overdoing the dosing on your oral. It’s a slippery slope. You don’t need to split your oral dose over the course of the day and there’s little benefit to saving your oral dose as a pre workout in most cases. Just take the full dose whenever it’s convenient and you’re least likely to forget. Use a Monday-Sunday pill box to help avoid forgetting a dose.
> 
> I think that’s the end of yet another autistic ramble but the main points I’m making is dosing and side effects will vary massively from person to person, it’s always safer to start low and titrate the dose over time and there is no golden ratio for any combination of AAS.
> 
> As far as conservative doses to dip your toes in the water with while still getting the benefit of the compound in full, I’d look at something like:
> 
> Test 250mg
> Mast 200mg
> Primo 250mg
> Tren 150mg
> Nandrolone 250mg
> Eq 350mg
> Dianabol 20mg
> Anadrol 25mg
> Anavar 25mg
> Superdrol 10mg
> Winstrol 25mg
> Turinabol 20mg


That's some solid well written shit right there bubba !! Right on !


----------



## DLTBB

Cool clip from today. 
https://www.instagram.com/reel/CeYrkd8D4X_/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Cool clip from today.
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CeYrkd8D4X_/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


Hey, wherever you can find great lighting!!!


----------



## DLTBB

*4th June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 2 (Push):*

30 minutes bike ride

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Incline DB press 4 x 10
Incline barbell press 3 x 8
Machine press 1 x cluster set
Machine fly 3 x 8 (15 second hold in stretch for final rep)
Bent over DB swing 4 x 25
Seated DB press 4 x 8
Single arm push-down 4 x 20
Decline DB skull crusher 3 x 10
Fantastic pump today. Feeling much better today. Really losing track of days at the moment with this Jubilee weekend. Was convinced it was Sunday so glad for the extra day off work tomorrow. 

My Mrs is flying to Turkey for her surgery on Monday, hoping she doesn’t come back looking too mutilated.


----------



## DLTBB

*4th June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 3 (Legs):* 

Leg curl 4 x 8 (30 second static hold on last rep of each set)
Barbell squat 5 x 6 (3 second negative, 1 second pause)
Leg press 3 x 10
Barbell SLDL 3 x 8
Standing calf raise 6 x 8 superset with tibia raise 6 x 25
No cardio as I have a lot to do today. Need to complete two training/nutrition plans and I'm doing a face to face session later. It's not something I usually do but a lad I used to work with found me on Instagram and messaged me randomly asking if he can do a Sunday evening session for the next 8 weeks. I'm not usually doing much on a Sunday evening, I could use the money and he's a good guy so I accepted. Should make some decent content for Instagram too I suppose.

Training went well and I am feeling much better mentally and physically now I'm off the Prednisolone. Hoping to get some solid sessions in this week. Talking to a few coaches regarding prep/arranging entering a competition. In two minds about using a bigger name overseas or a lesser known UK-based coach who I could actually see in person from time to time. I think the face to face aspect could be beneficial for posing etc. as I am clueless with certain poses at the moment.


----------



## DLTBB

https://imgur.com/a/Vbesrl1

Legs actually look worse with a pump because lines/cuts get washed out. Look like hunks of meat. Gymshark package arrived today. Look like a proper TikTok bro in my stringers but they’ll show off the upper body nicely.


----------



## Send0

How are you liking creeping death so far?

For me I enjoyed it and found it challenging, but I think it was way more volume than what my shoulder joints can tolerate. As much as I did enjoy the training, I'm not sure I'll run a volume heavy program like this again.

Edit: it looks like maybe you are running the original creeping death program? I was running CD2.


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> How are you liking creeping death so far?
> 
> For me I enjoyed it and found it challenging, but I think it was way more volume than what my shoulder joints can tolerate. As much as I did enjoy the training, I'm not sure I'll run a volume heavy program like this again.
> 
> Edit: it looks like maybe you are running the original creeping death program? I was running CD2.


So far, so good. But it did take a couple of weeks for me to get used to as my previous split was much lower volume, was purely straight sets and was mainly 6-8 reps. I think I’m used to it now and I’m recovering well in between sessions. This is V2 (according to the PDF anyway). I will probably go back to lower volume when I’m done with this as I don’t want to spend too long in the gym every day. I like to get my lifting done in under an hour.


----------



## DLTBB

*4th June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*

60 seconds rest in between sets

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM

Wide grip lat pull-down 4 x 10
Straight arm pull-down 4 x 8 superset with low cable row 4 x 8
T-Bar row 4 x 15
Incline concentration curl 4 x 8
Seated incline DB curl 4 x 12
Rope crunch 4 x failure
All good. Little tired as I didn’t sleep well. Mrs is off to Turkey tomorrow so I have to fend for myself this week. Might not get as much time to train in the evening as I have to clean and walk the dog. Sucks but it needs to be done. 

Quick pic from today. Please note my back never ever has spots. Was caused by the Prednisolone and has started to clear up since dropping it. Disgusting to be honest. I’m normally spotless.


----------



## DLTBB

7th June* 

You can tell I’m tired. SMH.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> *4th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 3, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*
> 
> 60 seconds rest in between sets
> 
> 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> 
> Wide grip lat pull-down 4 x 10
> Straight arm pull-down 4 x 8 superset with low cable row 4 x 8
> T-Bar row 4 x 15
> Incline concentration curl 4 x 8
> Seated incline DB curl 4 x 12
> Rope crunch 4 x failure
> All good. Little tired as I didn’t sleep well. Mrs is off to Turkey tomorrow so I have to fend for myself this week. Might not get as much time to train in the evening as I have to clean and walk the dog. Sucks but it needs to be done.
> 
> Quick pic from today. Please note my back never ever has spots. Was caused by the Prednisolone and has started to clear up since dropping it. Disgusting to be honest. I’m normally spotless.
> 
> View attachment 23276
> 
> View attachment 23277


I understand the disgust of getting spots on your back. I was clear until I changed testosterone esters. It's finally clearing up, but I gross myself out every time I check in the mirror even though it's very minor acne.

Also.i hate you for working hard AF, and having a physique that matches your work ethic 😅. Great job man.


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> I understand the disgust of getting spots on your back. I was clear until I changed testosterone esters. It's finally clearing up, but I gross myself out every time I check in the mirror even though it's very minor acne.
> 
> Also.i hate you for working hard AF, and having a physique that matches your work ethic 😅. Great job man.


It pisses me off because I’m mainly training to look good and spots/acne ruin it completely. Hopefully it clears up soon. 

Yeah I’m probably running myself in to the ground at the moment. Need more rest days.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> It pisses me off because I’m mainly training to look good and spots/acne ruin it completely. Hopefully it clears up soon.
> 
> Yeah I’m probably running myself in to the ground at the moment. Need more rest days.


If it doesn't clear up soon, then try some doxycycline. It's what I had to resort to using. Originally I was using cephalexin, but had to start using something a bit stronger for this type of acne because I waited too long and the bacteria had established itself.


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> If it doesn't clear up soon, then try some doxycycline. It's what I had to resort to using. Originally I was using cephalexin, but had to start using something a bit stronger for this type of acne because I waited too long and the bacteria had established itself.


Will do man, thank you.


----------



## DLTBB

Mrs is at the airport and due to fly later this morning. Will be gone for just over a week. Fingers crossed she doesn't come back looking disfigured.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Mrs is at the airport and due to fly later this morning. Will be gone for just over a week. Fingers crossed she doesn't come back looking disfigured.


Enjoy your quiet time. 🤗


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Enjoy your quiet time. 🤗


Thanks. It'll be weird. I've never lived alone. Well, I have the dog I suppose but he's annoying me already.


----------



## DLTBB

*7th June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 5 (Push - Pump):*
60 seconds rest in between sets

* 30 minutes bike ride
* Decline DB press 4 x 10
* Pec minor dip 4 x failure superset with Incline DB fly 4 x 10
* Lateral DB raise 4 x 12 superset with Face pull 4 x 25
* Triceps push-down (rope) 4 x 8
* Bent over triceps extension 4 x 10

Feeling good. Gear is just 250 Test, 25 Primo and 25 Anavar at the moment. Took Turinabol out about a week ago while the Prednisolone cleared. Will add it back in soon. 6 minute sun bed session and off to sit in silence alone at home. 

Really like picture 1, probably one of my favourites of me so far.


----------



## DLTBB

Couldn't drift off for hours last night. Was tossing and turning until like 3AM and had to be up at 7AM as I'm in the office for a daft quarterly meeting. Feeling proper tired. Going to play it by ear and see how I feel this evening and will have a rest if I'm not feeling up to it. Due to hit legs so will only go if I feel good, otherwise it'll be a waste. Have another training/nutrition plan to make too - starting to get some real traction on Instagram now which is great. 

My Mrs is at the hospital waiting for the Doctor to come down, she'll have her Barbie nose later today.


----------



## DLTBB

Yeah taking a rest tonight fellas. The training would be subpar as I’m really tired, so it’s pointless forcing it. Back in tomorrow for the pump-based leg session. Going to get a nice meal in me and take it easy tonight.


----------



## DLTBB

Mrs is now awake following her surgery. Sent me some pictures, lots of swelling and blood. I need your collective prayers that she doesn’t have some Michael Jackson tier nose when she dressing is removed.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Mrs is now awake following her surgery. Sent me some pictures, lots of swelling and blood. I need your collective prayers that she doesn’t have some Michael Jackson tier nose when she dressing is removed.


🤞🙏👃🙏🤞


----------



## DLTBB

As expected, she's not completely happy with it!

Feeling much better today. Was a bit nervous about pinning as I had bad PIP last week. Decided to go into the actual glute rather than VG and it's taken the oil much better. Very minor PIP but can still move and sit without any discomfort. Seems like a bigger site is more accepting of the high concentration Primo.


----------



## DLTBB

God damn. Had some stuff pop up and had to miss training. Two days in a row now. Isn’t like me. I’ve got the day off tomorrow so I’m going to get in early and put 110% in to my session. Fuming but maybe the day off will do me some good. We’ll see. Mrs is still moaning about her nose. The end isn’t as turned up as she’d like it apparently. Whatever that means.


----------



## DLTBB

*10th June

Creeping Death Week 3, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*
60 seconds rest in between sets

* 30 minutes bike ride
* Pre-exhaust weighted glute bridges
* Lying leg curl 4 x 12
* Leg press 3 x 8 (Wide stance, toes pointed out, 4 second negative)
* Pendulum squat 3 x 8 (Wide stance, toes pointed out, 4 second negative)
* Smith lunge 4 x 12
* Standing calf raise 6 x 8 (10 second hold in stretch final rep)



https://imgur.com/a/j25vsSt


Craziest pump yet. Had to sit down for 20 minutes and compose myself after.

Slept until midday. Must have needed it! Feeling a little better not.

It’s really nice out so I am going to ride my bike for a little bit and get some sun. Possibly go and visit my parents for a bit. The house feels lonely at the minute without my Mrs there!


----------



## Bro Bundy

you got a great body bro..


----------



## DLTBB

*11th June

Creeping Death Week 4, Session 1 (Pull):*

30 minutes bike ride

30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
Single arm row 4 x 8
Chest supported row 3 x 10
Chin-up 4 x failure superset with pull over 4 x 8
Hyper extension 3 x 20
DB curl 4 x 8 (3 second negative)
Barbell curl 4 x 8 (10 seconds rest between sets)
Great pump again. 

I did abs separately before training as they’re not getting enough direct work in this CD routine. I hope John can forgive me. 

Heading out on my bike for a bit again and going to have dinner with family later. 

Colitis has been steady. Still in the bathroom way too often but don’t feel as if I’m at immediate risk of dying right now which is a welcome change.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> *11th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 4, Session 1 (Pull):*
> 
> 30 minutes bike ride
> 
> 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> Single arm row 4 x 8
> Chest supported row 3 x 10
> Chin-up 4 x failure superset with pull over 4 x 8
> Hyper extension 3 x 20
> DB curl 4 x 8 (3 second negative)
> Barbell curl 4 x 8 (10 seconds rest between sets)
> Great pump again.
> 
> I did abs separately before training as they’re not getting enough direct work in this CD routine. I hope John can forgive me.
> 
> Heading out on my bike for a bit again and going to have dinner with family later.
> 
> Colitis has been steady. Still in the bathroom way too often but don’t feel as if I’m at immediate risk of dying right now which is a welcome change.
> View attachment 23420



Crazy seperation between delt and tricep.
When is your next show?


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Crazy seperation between delt and tricep.
> When is your next show?


Thanks. I’ve never competed yet. I am looking for a decent prep coach at the moment and then will ask them to help me find a good entry level show. I’m not sure what federation or class I would even enter at this stage. It’s all new to me! Doesn’t seem like we have anywhere near as much choice for shows in the UK compared to the US and the standard seems way lower.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> Thanks. I’ve never competed yet. I am looking for a decent prep coach at the moment and then will ask them to help me find a good entry level show. I’m not sure what federation or class I would even enter at this stage. It’s all new to me! Doesn’t seem like we have anywhere near as much choice for shows in the UK compared to the US and the standard seems way lower.



Damn
cant wait to see you during Prep
Even a short prep at your level, youd take some amatuer shows certainly, your balance is exceptional.


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Damn
> cant wait to see you during Prep
> Even a short prep at your level, youd take some amatuer shows certainly, your balance is exceptional.


Thanks man. Trying to stay as lean as I can do I don’t need an overly long prep when I do eventually have something planned. I drop fat quite quickly so hoping I can get as lean as I need to in 8 weeks or less once all is said and done.


----------



## DLTBB

*12th June

Creeping Death Week 4, Session 2 (Pu):*

30 minutes bike ride

Slight incline DB press 4 x 8 (110lbs)
Incline barbell press 3 x 6
Hex press 1 x cluster set
Machine fly 3 x 10 (30 second hold in stretch final rep)
Bent over DB swing 4 x 30
Seated DB press 4 x 8
DB skull crusher 4 x 10
Seated overhead DB extension 4 x 10
Got it done. Symptoms have been worse the last couple of days but doing my best to get the food in. I reckon the stress from my Mrs being away and having to look after everything in the house has made things worse. I’ve put a ban on any nose-related talk with her. Sick of hearing about it TBH. As I’m sure you fellas are. 

Going to cook a nice meal when I’m home. Been living on convenience foods the last few days. Microwave meals and whatnot. Not ideal. Going to marinate a load of chicken breasts and throw them in the Air Fryer, should last me a good few meals and take the thought out of preparing meals.

Calves look like twigs but y’all know they’re decent.


----------



## DLTBB

Called the hospital trying to chase up this referral to a specialist and the secretary said the queue at the moment is 64 weeks for regular and 6 months for 'urgent' - what a joke that is.


----------



## DLTBB

*13th June


Creeping Death Week 4, Session 3 (Legs):*


30 minutes bike ride
Leg curl 12, 10, 8, 6
Barbell squat 3 x 8
Hack squat 2 x 10, 1 x drop set
Leg extension 1 x cluster set
Stiff leg dead 3 x 10
Standing calf raise 6 x 8
Wasn’t feeling it today. Didn’t have much of an appetite today and must not have had enough food in my system to fuel the workout because I felt weak, tired and the pump wasn’t anywhere near as good as usual. 

It happens though and I have to accept it and get on to the next one as normal tomorrow. Got the barber coming round shortly to give me a cut. Feel homeless at the moment so it’s well needed. I’ve got a stye at the moment which is really irritating my eye and causing some swelling. Any old remedies to cure ‘em? Other than the old gold ring bollocks. 

Have some GH coming to try out shortly. I believe it’s called Optitropin (or similar). Supposed to have good reviews so I’ll give it a whirl and let you know how I get on. Been several years since I used GH - Ansomone 40IU kits. Wasn’t practical financially after the police seized every penny I had, as you can imagine. 

Got to be real with you here, fellas. My mental health hasn’t been the best this last couple of weeks! I think it’s a combination of things - I’m not enjoying my job as much as I’d like to be, I’m in limbo regarding my health and I haven’t particularly enjoyed being home alone while my Mrs has been gone (must be getting prison vibes). I’ve taken note of it all and will try addressing it before I end up going off the rails. Applying for jobs that will act as a step up from current role, chasing up an appointment with a specialist and Mrs is back soon - hopefully feeling good again soon chaps. Will keep myself busy in the meantime.
My lower legs look like absolute ham joints here don’t they?


https://imgur.com/a/bn32BHz


----------



## Send0

Whenever I want to be reminded that I look like shit, and that my training clearly sucks, then I just come and visit this thread 😔😂.

My Mrs. has been gone almost a month, visiting her mother. I can say that for me it does have a negative mental effect for some reason; I guess I've become domesticated as I've aged.

Also when I stay in a caloric deficit for at least 4 months, then I start to feel an impact mentally. I'm not sure how long you've been in a deficit, or if others feel a similar mental effect _(or maybe this is just a me-specific issue)_.


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> Whenever I want to be reminded that I look like shit, and that my training clearly sucks, then I just come and visit this thread 😔😂.
> 
> My Mrs. has been gone almost a month, visiting her mother. I can say that for me it does have a negative mental effect for some reason; I guess I've become domesticated as I've aged.
> 
> Also when I stay in a caloric deficit for at least 4 months, then I start to feel an impact mentally. I'm not sure how long you've been in a deficit, or if others feel a similar mental effect _(or maybe this is just a me-specific issue)_.


Maybe do 6 weeks deficit , 1 week maintenance, repeat


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> Maybe do 6 weeks deficit , 1 week maintenance, repeat


I may do that going forward. I think I could even do 12 weeks at time. It would be just to temper any edginess I get while in a deficit; no one deserves to deal with my bullshit just because I'm cutting 😅.


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> Whenever I want to be reminded that I look like shit, and that my training clearly sucks, then I just come and visit this thread 😔😂.
> 
> My Mrs. has been gone almost a month, visiting her mother. I can say that for me it does have a negative mental effect for some reason; I guess I've become domesticated as I've aged.
> 
> Also when I stay in a caloric deficit for at least 4 months, then I start to feel an impact mentally. I'm not sure how long you've been in a deficit, or if others feel a similar mental effect _(or maybe this is just a me-specific issue)_.


You look decent man. My training ain’t anything special to be fair. I get some good sets in but I think I just respond to drugs quite well TBH. A month is a long time. I don’t like being alone man. Did enough of that in prison. Need some company nowadays. I’m not even in a deficit ATM, in a surplus. But I never stay in one for too long because I lose fat quite quickly and never have tons to lose to begin with!


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> You look decent man. My training ain’t anything special to be fair. I get some good sets in but I think I just respond to drugs quite well TBH. A month is a long time. I don’t like being alone man. Did enough of that in prison. Need some company nowadays. I’m not even in a deficit ATM, in a surplus. But I never stay in one for too long because I lose fat quite quickly and never have tons to lose to begin with!


My pics on here are about a year old at this point. I'm 10lbs heavier, and about the same bodyfat level. My frustration comes from the rapid succession of injuries since the start of this year that make it hard to lift, or keep my gains from my last bulk.

I saw your discussion on the other board about you potentially starting to push coaching. With your physique, I bet there may be some guys here that might be looking to hire a coach.

I know after I recover from hernia surgery (starting June 24th), and have been back lifting for a few months, that I will be shopping for coaches for myself.

Keep your head up man. And keep using your logs as a way to vent. Sometimes it helps just saying some of this shit out loud, you know?


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> My pics on here are about a year old at this point. I'm 10lbs heavier, and about the same bodyfat level. My frustration comes from the rapid succession of injuries since the start of this year that make it hard to lift, or keep my gains from my last bulk.
> 
> I saw your discussion on the other board about you potentially starting to push coaching. With your physique, I bet there may be some guys here that might be looking to hire a coach.
> 
> I know after I recover from hernia surgery (starting June 24th), and have been back lifting for a few months, that I will be shopping for coaches for myself.
> 
> Keep your head up man. And keep using your logs as a way to vent. Sometimes it helps just saying some of this shit out loud, you know?


Yes. I have taken on several guys from the other board. I have advertised a little on Instagram. I have around 25 active clients at the moment which is plenty to keep me occupied, but I could fit some more in. I wouldn’t ram it down people’s throats on here though as this board is more serious discussion! And yeah, it’s like therapy for me posting on my logs sometimes. I used to do a lot of journaling but this kind of scratches the itch now.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> Yes. I have taken on several guys from the other board. I have advertised a little on Instagram. I have around 25 active clients at the moment which is plenty to keep me occupied, but I could fit some more in. I wouldn’t ram it down people’s throats on here though as this board is more serious discussion! And yeah, it’s like therapy for me posting on my logs sometimes. I used to do a lot of journaling but this kind of scratches the itch now.


I may PM you separately then; to discuss your approach and methodologies to your clientele.

I probably won't be looking to hire someone until September at the earliest, but it might be good for me to pick your brain a little in advance and give me something to think about as I'm recovering.


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> I may PM you separately then; to discuss your approach and methodologies to your clientele.
> 
> I probably won't be looking to hire someone until September at the earliest, but it might be good for me to pick your brain a little in advance and give me something to think about as I'm recovering.


Of course my man. Any time.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I may PM you separately then; to discuss your approach and methodologies to your clientele.
> 
> I probably won't be looking to hire someone until September at the earliest, but it might be good for me to pick your brain a little in advance and give me something to think about as I'm recovering.


Do it!!!!


----------



## DLTBB

For the ladies.


----------



## Bro Bundy

sendos weight is all in his cock....Im happy u joined as well i want to look like u too


----------



## DLTBB

No training tonight. Doing some climbing with a few friends. The main guy I done it with has been on holiday so it's been a couple of weeks since I've been. Probably back to square one with it. Going to be a bit more careful this time as my forearm hurt for a week or so last time. Don't want to pick up any injuries that screw with my training or I'll be depressed. Will post some videos if I manage to do anything respectable (unlikely).


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> No training tonight. Doing some climbing with a few friends. The main guy I done it with has been on holiday so it's been a couple of weeks since I've been. Probably back to square one with it. Going to be a bit more careful this time as my forearm hurt for a week or so last time. Don't want to pick up any injuries that screw with my training or I'll be depressed. Will post some videos if I manage to do anything respectable (unlikely).


Have fun!!!


----------



## DLTBB

The slippers are anabolic.


----------



## DLTBB

One more day off training as my girlfriend is home at around half 4 as I finish work and I said I'd spend some time with her. Off work on Thursday and Friday so will get some good sessions in then and over the weekend. Ordered some dessert from Deliveroo last night, spent about £18 on some cookie dough and a slice of cake. Complete rip-off and was average at best. Not worth the money and made me feel sick! Clean eating today. Going to have some Huel for breakfast shortly.


----------



## DLTBB

*15th June

Creeping Death Week 4, Session 4 (Pull - Pump):*
(30 seconds rest in between sets)

30 minutes bike ride
Single arm row 4 x 10
Straight arm push down 4 x 8 superset with Chin-up 4 x failure
Prone shrug 4 x 12
Rope crunch 4 x failure
Preacher curl 4 x 8
Hammer curl 4 x 12
Managed to sneak a quick session in in between calls/meetings at work which I'm happy with. The pump days call for short rests between sets anyway so it was absolutely fine. Had a bit of a headache during the session but I think I might be a bit dehydrated so I'm going to load up on water shortly.

Went single arm for the straight arm push-downs and it made a big difference with pumping the lats.

Cleaning the house and then meeting my Mrs from the airport in a couple of hours. She's gagging for a Chinese takeaway tonight apparently so it looks like it's an MSG saturated meal for me tonight. Tasty though.

In for Push - Pump tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB

Gym just added this which makes benching without a training partner a bit more appealing.


----------



## DLTBB

My Mrs is back and looks absolutely sound. Very slight yellow bruising on the bridge and a couple of stitches in between the nostrils. Says she’s happy with it now. I can rest easy now knowing she won’t frantically zoom in to her nose and insist I delete the photo any time we have our picture taken.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> Gym just added this which makes benching without a training partner a bit more appealing.
> View attachment 23543


That’s fkin nice


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> That’s fkin nice


Looks sturdy. I will try some benching on it next push session just practicing the upper portion/lockout with heavier weight.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> Looks sturdy. I will try some benching on it next push session just practicing the upper portion/lockout with heavier weight.


Do those No lockout - no touch meadows reps


----------



## DLTBB

*16th June

Creeping Death Week 4, Session 5 (Push - Pump):*

(60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise)

*Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycling - Lovely weather again, going to start working on my tan
30 minutes treadmill at maximum incline (Heart rate consistently between 135 and 145 beats per minute)
*Push Session:*

Pin press - Wasn’t in programmed session but wanted to try the new equipment. Pins set up 1.5 inches above chest level. Come down to a pause and reset with each rep. 6 working sets. Worked up to triples at 160KG (355lbs). This replaced Flat DB press. Longer rests in between sets here of course as we used heavier working sets than planned). Never used this before but think it would be excellent to help improve bench strength. 
Pec minor dip 4 x 8 superset with dip (weighted) 4 x 12 - 80lbs added to regular dips. Pec minor dips are another new one for me but great pump. Working weight of regular dips dropped due to super-setting and fatigue from pin press (worked up to +150lbs by the end of PPL albeit only for 1 x 6). No lockout on regular dips, constant tension throughout. 
Lateral DB raise 4 x 8 superset with bent over DB swing 4 x 12 - Heavier weight/less reps per set than previous weeks. Worked up to 40lbs DB’s for laterals with strict form and slow negatives. 
Pronated kickback 4 x 10 - Opted for cable version as I didn’t get much from DB. Good pump on cable. 
Lying EZ bar extension 4 x 12 - focused mainly on emphasising the stretch here at previous exercise was mainly focused on flexing my triceps hard. 
Great session overall! Slept in ‘til like 12:30PM as me and the Mrs were belting out songs on the karaoke until 2:30AM. Felt refreshed when I woke up. Have Thurs/Fri booked off and then the full weekend ahead of me before I have to think about work again. Buzzing. 

Happy with some of the sets I worked up to on the pin press considering I’m lean and light and don’t work in lower rep ranges. I’m going to start including them more often to improve my pressing as I think it’ll help to add some thickness to my chest, which it’s really lacking. 

Condition has dropped off slightly this last week or two from too many loose days on my diet. Nothing drastic but have a little film of water on my abs which I didn’t have previously. Will take note and start tightening things up.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

*17th June
Creeping Death Week 4, Session 6 (Legs - Pump):*

(60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise)

*Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycling - Gorgeous weather again!
*Legs Session:*

Lying leg curl 12, 10, 8, 6 - Routine asked for seated leg curl but there isn’t a seated machine in this gym so went for lying instead. Slow negatives and a brief pause at the bottom of each rep. 
Leg press 4 x 10 superset with walking DB lunge 4 x 8 each leg - Plenty of warm-up sets on leg press to establish a working weight which is becoming difficult by rep 10. Walking lunges killer in 27 degree heat!
Seated calf raise 6 x 15 - Held the final rep of each set in the stretch position for 10 seconds. Used the Hammer Strength machine here as I feel much more calf engagement than the other seater calf machine we have. 
That’s it for today. Surprisingly low volume for this routine but it’s all John included and I don’t want to be adding in extra things as there is probably some logic in this session being lower volume. Maybe the sessions are ramped up and become more difficult in week 5. 

As mentioned above, it’s a beautiful day today. My Mrs has been filling the paddling pool up in the back garden. Going to get some nice food in from Tesco and spend the day outside in the sun. Hopefully get a bit of a tan. 

Quick video of pump, vascularity through the roof due to the heat today. 


https://imgur.com/a/VFhWsqk


----------



## DLTBB

Spent some time in the sun. Had a blow-up bed in the back garden and a little paddling pool. The water was too cold to really sit down in it TBH, but was still nice. Fell asleep for a while but had to come back inside because I could feel myself burning. Got 2 cans of pre-mixed Long Island Iced Tea (GOAT cocktail in my opinion) and a pizza to throw in the oven. Going to watch some TV and drink the cans. My alcohol tolerance will be almost nonexistent so even 2 should mellow me out. Will be putting a small order in so I have everything on hand that I require for a small competition prep cycle shortly. Whether I end up competing or not isn’t 100% certain yet as I’m still having some days where I’m crapping through the eye of a needle over a dozen times, but either way I’ll run that kind of cycle at some point in the not so distant future as it’ll allow me to get some good footage for Instagram and maybe take advantage of a free photoshoot with one of my in-the-closet Instagram followers. I figure having profession quality images of my physique looking completely dialled in will be useful going forward to use on a website or w/e. Tomorrow is Pull. May come slightly off plan and attempt a pull-up record. I’d like to hit 40+ in a set.


----------



## DLTBB

*18th June

Creeping Death Week 5, Session 1 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

N/A - Training with a friend on limited time so had to miss cardio
*Push Session:*

Machine press 3 x 8 - Used a Primal plate-loaded incline. Excellent piece of kit and great contraction. 
Pin press 5 x 5 - Worked up to 160KG for top set. My mate couldn’t go above 70KG because his weakest point is the bottom of the press and he couldn’t use his usual chest bounce to generate momentum. 
Dips 3 x 8 superset with Pec-deck fly 3 x 8 - Routine recommended stretch push-ups but there was no kit to accommodate so subbed in Pec-deck fly. 
Cage press 4 x 8 - Concentrating on being explosive. 
Machine rear delt fly 4 x 15 - 1 second contraction with each rep. Excellent pump. 
Triceps push-down 4 x 12 - used rope attachment. 
DB overhead extension 4 x 10 - emphasis on deep stretch and held for a second with each rep. 
Had a pull session scheduled but my mate messaged me this morning asking if I wanted to train with him and said he was due a chest and tricep session, so opted for push instead. Will do pull tomorrow. 

Tried out a new gym nearby called Strength Collective. It’s on the smaller side but all of the gym is brand new Primal gear. Some great kit in there. Think I will pop in every so often to mix it up as there’s plenty of kit you don’t really see in other gyms round here and you can pay in for one-off sessions at a fiver a go. Definitely worth it. The lighting is really good in there too. 

Mrs feels terrible today following her operation. Really lethargic and irritable. I’ll be staying out of harms way and visiting my family for a bit I think.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> *18th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 5, Session 1 (Push):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> N/A - Training with a friend on limited time so had to miss cardio
> *Push Session:*
> 
> Machine press 3 x 8 - Used a Primal plate-loaded incline. Excellent piece of kit and great contraction.
> Pin press 5 x 5 - Worked up to 160KG for top set. My mate couldn’t go above 70KG because his weakest point is the bottom of the press and he couldn’t use his usual chest bounce to generate momentum.
> Dips 3 x 8 superset with Pec-deck fly 3 x 8 - Routine recommended stretch push-ups but there was no kit to accommodate so subbed in Pec-deck fly.
> Cage press 4 x 8 - Concentrating on being explosive.
> Machine rear delt fly 4 x 15 - 1 second contraction with each rep. Excellent pump.
> Triceps push-down 4 x 12 - used rope attachment.
> DB overhead extension 4 x 10 - emphasis on deep stretch and held for a second with each rep.
> Had a pull session scheduled but my mate messaged me this morning asking if I wanted to train with him and said he was due a chest and tricep session, so opted for push instead. Will do pull tomorrow.
> 
> Tried out a new gym nearby called Strength Collective. It’s on the smaller side but all of the gym is brand new Primal gear. Some great kit in there. Think I will pop in every so often to mix it up as there’s plenty of kit you don’t really see in other gyms round here and you can pay in for one-off sessions at a fiver a go. Definitely worth it. The lighting is really good in there too.
> 
> Mrs feels terrible today following her operation. Really lethargic and irritable. I’ll be staying out of harms way and visiting my family for a bit I think.
> View attachment 23614



Jesus
That delt separation from upper arm is insane.
Shawn R style.


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Jesus
> That delt separation from upper arm is insane.
> Shawn R style.


The lighting probably helps a ton but thank you, I’ll take that.


----------



## DLTBB

In motion. 


https://imgur.com/a/TIAuUGH


----------



## DLTBB

https://www.facebook.com/1076546670...cW3FRwQct47HEfrKHpzfym7AFHZ3kDRa1tyvQRYl/?d=n
Interesting read on my condition in my local paper today for anybody who’s not aware.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1076546670...cW3FRwQct47HEfrKHpzfym7AFHZ3kDRa1tyvQRYl/?d=n
> Interesting read on my condition in my local paper today for anybody who’s not aware.


That sounds awful. Is there anything you do to try to mitigate the effects from UC? Such as maintain a specific diet / avoiding specific kinds of foods?


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> That sounds awful. Is there anything you do to try to mitigate the effects from UC? Such as maintain a specific diet / avoiding specific kinds of foods?


My Doctor said diet shouldn’t impact it too much as it’s an autoimmune disease. The body thinks there’s an infection down there and pulls in a load of white blood cells which causes the inflammation and ulcers. Diet may be able to help slightly but I don’t believe it can bring it completely under control.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> *18th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 5, Session 1 (Push):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> N/A - Training with a friend on limited time so had to miss cardio
> *Push Session:*
> 
> Machine press 3 x 8 - Used a Primal plate-loaded incline. Excellent piece of kit and great contraction.
> Pin press 5 x 5 - Worked up to 160KG for top set. My mate couldn’t go above 70KG because his weakest point is the bottom of the press and he couldn’t use his usual chest bounce to generate momentum.
> Dips 3 x 8 superset with Pec-deck fly 3 x 8 - Routine recommended stretch push-ups but there was no kit to accommodate so subbed in Pec-deck fly.
> Cage press 4 x 8 - Concentrating on being explosive.
> Machine rear delt fly 4 x 15 - 1 second contraction with each rep. Excellent pump.
> Triceps push-down 4 x 12 - used rope attachment.
> DB overhead extension 4 x 10 - emphasis on deep stretch and held for a second with each rep.
> Had a pull session scheduled but my mate messaged me this morning asking if I wanted to train with him and said he was due a chest and tricep session, so opted for push instead. Will do pull tomorrow.
> 
> Tried out a new gym nearby called Strength Collective. It’s on the smaller side but all of the gym is brand new Primal gear. Some great kit in there. Think I will pop in every so often to mix it up as there’s plenty of kit you don’t really see in other gyms round here and you can pay in for one-off sessions at a fiver a go. Definitely worth it. The lighting is really good in there too.
> 
> Mrs feels terrible today following her operation. Really lethargic and irritable. I’ll be staying out of harms way and visiting my family for a bit I think.
> View attachment 23614


Sick Choulder pump


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> Sick Choulder pump


Sickening. That gym is actually brilliant. Tempted to join full time but have some irrational loyalty to my current gym as I’ve trained there since I was 15.


----------



## DLTBB

*19th June

Creeping Death Week 5, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

45 minute outdoor cycle
*Core:*

Hanging leg raise 4 x 25
Decline sit-up 4 x 20
*Pull Session:*

Meadows row 4 x 8 - These are now included in pull sessions for weeks 5, 6, 7 and 8 and will replace one arm DB/barbell row. I prefer them. 
Rack pull 5 x 5 - Pulling from mid-shin area. Keeping back very tight throughout. 
Straight arm push-down 4 x 8 superset with pull-over 4 x 8 - Went single arm on straight arm push-down again as I feel much better contraction in lats. 
Face pull 2 x 12 - Used dual D handles. 
EZ bar curl 4 x 8 - 5 second negatives. Used a tip from a video I watched a few days ago about flexing the bicep more at the top and felt a much better contraction/pump. 
Preacher curl 4 x 8 - 4 second negatives. 
Performed well but was one of my least favourite workouts from this program so far due to the exercise choices. I prefer more rowing/pull down movements to be included. This had too many pull-over/face pull type movements included for my liking. Seemed weird to use 2 EZ bar movements for curls and slow negatives on both too. Hopefully next pull session is a bit different. 

Going to pin some Test and Primo later. It’s been like 2 weeks since I’ve pinned anything and been very intermittent with dosing my orals. I’ve kind of dropped the ball with things lately because I’ve not felt 100%. Thankfully managed to hold decent condition but I know I could be looking and performing much better if I did everything properly so need to get back on it!

Optitropin arrived so will be including a low dose of GH soon. Mainly just for sleep/general well-being/recovery but will be interested to see if it has any impact on body composition. Been a few years since I used any. Will report back on the quality of the Optitropin as I have never used it before. Only really used Ansomone, Hyge and Genotropin previously.


----------



## DLTBB

Got some shingles brewing on my stomach now. Had it before in the same place. Like an itchy sore on the lower ab area just underneath the belly button. Apparently caused by stress. You can get some antiviral meds for it but the Doctor said it only makes a marginal difference in how fast it clears, so I won’t bother. Must be under a bit of stress at the moment with that, the stye and my colitis flaring up a bit. Need to start meditating or something I think.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> Got some shingles brewing on my stomach now. Had it before in the same place. Like an itchy sore on the lower ab area just underneath the belly button. Apparently caused by stress. You can get some antiviral meds for it but the Doctor said it only makes a marginal difference in how fast it clears, so I won’t bother. Must be under a bit of stress at the moment with that, the stye and my colitis flaring up a bit. Need to start meditating or something I think.


Meditating is always something I've tried to do, but eventually my stupid brain turns on and starts thinking.

I can do breathing meditation for about <= 5 minutes before my mind starts to wander.

I need to try harder.


----------



## DLTBB

Random ramble about dieting coming in.

For me, the best way to get and stay lean is through making gradual changes to my calorie intake and energy expenditure.

I've tried every trick in the book in the past - crash dieting, intermittent fasting, making myself puke after devouring a cheat meal (not my produdest moment), Clen, T3, Adderall, Sibutramine - the list goes on. The only thing I never bothered to try is DNP because I work in an office environment and didn't fancy being sat at my desk sweating buckets.

The more drastic methods have shown some results in the short-term, but cutting down to low body fat takes time. What I've also found is that it's very easy to rebound afterwards and undo the progress entirely. If you want to stay lean, you need to do it in a more sustainable way.

In terms of drugs, Clen makes me feel incredibly anxious and impacts the quality of my sleep, T3 makes me extremely flat and weak which effects the intensity of my training and stimulants like Sibutramine and Ephedrine give me a disgusting jittery wired feeling. In my opinion, it's not worth sacrificing your daily quality of life or jeopardising your training/recovery for the small fat-loss benefits you might get from the drugs.

In terms of diet, if your deficit becomes too large too quickly, hunger will become an issue. You want to avoid spending the entire day feeling starving if you can help it. You'll also lose strength and fullness which is going to be detrimental to your training.

Ideally you want to be in a position where you're not too hungry, you're mentally alert, you're still able to train at a reasonable intensity and you're still recovering with a lot of good quality sleep.

The best way to check all of those boxes for me has been to make gradual adjustments and cut over a longer period of time with a combination of calorie restriction and increased activity.

I'll usually start my cut with a deficit created through calorie restriction of ~300 calories and then a further ~200 calories of extra activity on average over the course of the week. The extra activity can be anything you like. I usually aim to increase my daily step average and add some light LISS cardio sessions, power walking on the treadmill at maximum incline.

When reducing calories, I don't make any radical changes to my diet. It's easy to chip off 300 calories per day without even really noticing through small tweaks like swapping semi-skimmed milk for skimmed, using sweetener rather than sugar in a brew, cooking one meat meal in Frylight rather than olive oil and so on.

So you can start your diet/weight-loss without even feeling as if anything has changed. You're not going to feel the impact of a 20-minute walk here and there or a sweetener in your brew rather than a sugar. This means you can start chipping away at your body-fat with minimal stress.

I usually try to weigh myself at the same time each day with the same scales in the same location for consistency. I take a note of my weight each time and will look at the median weight at the end of the week to account for any fluctuations. As long as the median is dropping by 1lbs a week, I keep things the same. Once I'm not hitting 1lbs loss, I'll reduce calories, increase activity or a combination of the two by 150 calories per day. The first 1-2 rounds of the decrease can usually be made with further small tweaks like the ones mentioned above, as I go deeper, I'll usually look at reducing the carbs in the meals that are not around my workouts first. I'll always try to keep some carbs in pre and post-training if I can help it.

Once I'm quite deep in to the diet, my maintenance could have dropped a decent amount compared to when I started, but it's never overly noticeable as long as I'm achieving the deficit through a combination of calorie restriction and activity. If it was just one or the other then it would be much more noticeable because I'd either be eating considerably less or spending a lot of time doing cardio, when it's a combination, that is never an issue.

I never tend to set a goal weight. I'll stop cutting when I'm happy with what I see in the mirror. It seems pointless aiming for some arbitrary number to me, unless you're doing something specific like fighting or competing at a certain weight class. By the time I get there, I never feel too burnt out because I've done it gradually over a long period of time and I usually take the same approach with bulking, slowly adding calories as a sudden jump in calories/body weight effects my sleep, blood pressure and digestion.

It might not be to everybody's liking, but it's worked well for me. In the past when I've done more intense cuts and used fat-burners, more often than not I would start eating like a pig as soon as I wanted to start gaining and would lose my condition and feel awful within a matter of weeks. Slow and steady with gradual changes has suited me much better. If you're on a massive time crunch then maybe it's not for you. But maybe plan ahead a little more next time and avoid that time crunch in the first place. And if the bulk following the cut follows the same principle, you'll never have a great deal to lose to begin with.

The end result is you've lost all of the fat you wanted to, you've maintained strength, you've not lost an ounce of muscle mass, you've not had to suffer/feel hunger and you've not put your body under stress running fat-loss drugs. The only negative is that it must be done over a slightly longer period of time.


----------



## DLTBB

When did I turn yellow @CJ


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> When did I turn yellow @CJ


❤️‍🔥 Bout time ! ... just sayin👍


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> When did I turn yellow @CJ


I'm guessing last night. I know you were on our list, but it looks like maybe Mugzy (admin) was keeping an eye on you as well.

Congrats on the promotion.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> Random ramble about dieting coming in.
> 
> For me, the best way to get and stay lean is through making gradual changes to my calorie intake and energy expenditure.
> 
> I've tried every trick in the book in the past - crash dieting, intermittent fasting, making myself puke after devouring a cheat meal (not my produdest moment), Clen, T3, Adderall, Sibutramine - the list goes on. The only thing I never bothered to try is DNP because I work in an office environment and didn't fancy being sat at my desk sweating buckets.
> 
> The more drastic methods have shown some results in the short-term, but cutting down to low body fat takes time. What I've also found is that it's very easy to rebound afterwards and undo the progress entirely. If you want to stay lean, you need to do it in a more sustainable way.
> 
> In terms of drugs, Clen makes me feel incredibly anxious and impacts the quality of my sleep, T3 makes me extremely flat and weak which effects the intensity of my training and stimulants like Sibutramine and Ephedrine give me a disgusting jittery wired feeling. In my opinion, it's not worth sacrificing your daily quality of life or jeopardising your training/recovery for the small fat-loss benefits you might get from the drugs.
> 
> In terms of diet, if your deficit becomes too large too quickly, hunger will become an issue. You want to avoid spending the entire day feeling starving if you can help it. You'll also lose strength and fullness which is going to be detrimental to your training.
> 
> Ideally you want to be in a position where you're not too hungry, you're mentally alert, you're still able to train at a reasonable intensity and you're still recovering with a lot of good quality sleep.
> 
> The best way to check all of those boxes for me has been to make gradual adjustments and cut over a longer period of time with a combination of calorie restriction and increased activity.
> 
> I'll usually start my cut with a deficit created through calorie restriction of ~300 calories and then a further ~200 calories of extra activity on average over the course of the week. The extra activity can be anything you like. I usually aim to increase my daily step average and add some light LISS cardio sessions, power walking on the treadmill at maximum incline.
> 
> When reducing calories, I don't make any radical changes to my diet. It's easy to chip off 300 calories per day without even really noticing through small tweaks like swapping semi-skimmed milk for skimmed, using sweetener rather than sugar in a brew, cooking one meat meal in Frylight rather than olive oil and so on.
> 
> So you can start your diet/weight-loss without even feeling as if anything has changed. You're not going to feel the impact of a 20-minute walk here and there or a sweetener in your brew rather than a sugar. This means you can start chipping away at your body-fat with minimal stress.
> 
> I usually try to weigh myself at the same time each day with the same scales in the same location for consistency. I take a note of my weight each time and will look at the median weight at the end of the week to account for any fluctuations. As long as the median is dropping by 1lbs a week, I keep things the same. Once I'm not hitting 1lbs loss, I'll reduce calories, increase activity or a combination of the two by 150 calories per day. The first 1-2 rounds of the decrease can usually be made with further small tweaks like the ones mentioned above, as I go deeper, I'll usually look at reducing the carbs in the meals that are not around my workouts first. I'll always try to keep some carbs in pre and post-training if I can help it.
> 
> Once I'm quite deep in to the diet, my maintenance could have dropped a decent amount compared to when I started, but it's never overly noticeable as long as I'm achieving the deficit through a combination of calorie restriction and activity. If it was just one or the other then it would be much more noticeable because I'd either be eating considerably less or spending a lot of time doing cardio, when it's a combination, that is never an issue.
> 
> I never tend to set a goal weight. I'll stop cutting when I'm happy with what I see in the mirror. It seems pointless aiming for some arbitrary number to me, unless you're doing something specific like fighting or competing at a certain weight class. By the time I get there, I never feel too burnt out because I've done it gradually over a long period of time and I usually take the same approach with bulking, slowly adding calories as a sudden jump in calories/body weight effects my sleep, blood pressure and digestion.
> 
> It might not be to everybody's liking, but it's worked well for me. In the past when I've done more intense cuts and used fat-burners, more often than not I would start eating like a pig as soon as I wanted to start gaining and would lose my condition and feel awful within a matter of weeks. Slow and steady with gradual changes has suited me much better. If you're on a massive time crunch then maybe it's not for you. But maybe plan ahead a little more next time and avoid that time crunch in the first place. And if the bulk following the cut follows the same principle, you'll never have a great deal to lose to begin with.
> 
> The end result is you've lost all of the fat you wanted to, you've maintained strength, you've not lost an ounce of muscle mass, you've not had to suffer/feel hunger and you've not put your body under stress running fat-loss drugs. The only negative is that it must be done over a slightly longer period of time.


This write up is pretty good. Lots of new guys come in here not understanding how to diet up or down, not realizing it is as simple as what you've written.

What I found interesting is your use of median weight, where as I use a 7 day rolling average and then use that rolling average to plot out week to week trends.

You mentioned hunger. I don't necessarily get hunger but sometimes I get bad cravings for something salty or sweet late at night. When that happens to me, it's typically a sign that I've cut my calories too much and that I need to add some back in.


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> I'm guessing last night. I know you were on our list, but it looks like maybe Mugzy (admin) was keeping an eye on you as well.
> 
> Congrats on the promotion.


Thanks. And thanks Mugzy. Looks much better than green.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th June*
Pre-legs motivation:






And a scoop of PWO at the gym. Can’t remember the brand. Blue raspberry flavour. Tasted pretty good. 
*Creeping Death Week 5, Session 3 (Legs):

Cardio Work*:

45 minute outdoor cycle
*Legs Session*:

Lying leg curl 12, 10, 8, 6 - Standard pyramid sets. The Primal leg curl machine feels a million times smoother than the 30-year old one at my usual gym. 
Leg press 3 x 8 - Emphasis on exploding up. This is the main progressive overload movement for leg sessions for weeks 5-8. Went with narrow stance as I find it more comfortable. Took a good few warm-up sets to find my working weight as the machine is angled differently than my usual leg press. 
Smith lunge 3 x 10 - Leading foot raised slightly. 30 second deep quad stretch after the final rep of each set. 
Leg extension 3 x 8 - partials to failure after the final set. Shaking like crazy during the negatives here. 
Barbell SLDL 3 x 8 - Strength was sapped by this point. 
Leg press calf raise 3 x 20, 3 x 8 - had to improve as the gym didn’t have a stand-alone calf raise. Lighter weight for pump and then heavier sets afterwards. Tibia raise in between sets. 
Thought I would test the gym out during peak hours and it was surprisingly not too busy at all. Definitely going to try to get a session a week in here as the equipment and atmosphere is really good. My only gripe is it gets REALLY hot, but that makes the pump better so it ain’t all bad. 

Had a little play around with some of the other kit to familiarise myself with what they have afterwards. Some great pieces. They have an incline press that feels super smooth. I tried to hang between the Olympic Rings but I was shaking too much to lift myself an inch. 
Cycling home in the sun and going to cook some fajitas for tea tonight. Starving right now.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> When did I turn yellow @CJ


Not soon enough.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Not soon enough.


Orange by the end of the year!


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Orange by the end of the year!


You set that bar high!!!


----------



## DLTBB

Oh, also, Doctor has prescribed short-term course of Zopiclone as I commented about my sleep quality being poor during our last chat. He was only willing to prescribe a 5-day course. You’d think I was asking for a crack cocaine prescription the way he rabbited on about how addictive it can be. I plan on taking a tablet at around 9-9:30PM each night this week to reestablish my sleep routine as I’ve been tossing and turning until 2AM some nights, which is obviously far from ideal from a rest/stress standpoint. After that, I’ll grab some Melatonin from Amazon. A friend of mine bought some after a post from Dante and has been taking 20mg before bed and his REM sleep reading has gone from 1 hour to 2.5 hours since he started. That’s a big difference for a supplement that is so easy to come by and costs pennies.


----------



## DLTBB

Took 7.5 Zopiclone at 9PM, up to bed by 10PM and asleep shortly after until 7:30PM this morning. Much better than usual. Will do this for 5 days and should hopefully feel much more rested by the end of the week.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st June*

Today’s pre-training motivation:






*Creeping Death Week 5, Session 4 (Push - Pump):*

60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise.

*Cardio Work*:

30 minute outdoor cycle - Weather's still very pleasant!
30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 135-145 BPM - Finished with a nice sheen of sweat on my forehead.

*Push Session*:

Machine press 4 x 10 - Plenty of warm-up sets beforehand. 90 seconds rest in between working sets. Opted for plate-loaded incline press this time. Pressing strength is improving steadily at the moment. Really trying to focus on a good stretch/contraction with every rep and progressively adding weight th my presses as I desperately want my chest to grow.
Pec-minor dip 4 x 8 superset with dips 4 x 10 - No lockout on the regular dips. Excellent pump going from one movement focusing on a hard contraction to another movement focusing on constant tension. Would recommend trying this one for sure.
Smith machine shoulder press 4 x 8 superset with lateral DB raise 4 x 8- Routine gave the option of this or cage press. Opted for Smith after watching the Levrone vid pre-training. Hard flex/contraction at the top of each rep during the pressing, the exaggerated contraction pumps my shoulders like crazy. Used the heaviest DB's I could maintain good form with for 8 reps for the raises. Shoulders were on fire afterwards and looked like boulders.
Pronated kickback 4 x 10 - Used cable rather than DB like last time to keep more tension on the triceps throughout the movement. Not my favourite exercise by any stretch of the imagination but don't want to substitute too many exercises out.
Floor press 4 x 8 - Heavy sets to finish the tricep demolition.

Taxing session in the heat.
The routine advised a Pull today but my lower back is feeling a little bit tender after yesterday's leg session, so I did the Push session instead. Unusual exercise selection, I like to do some kind of fly movement for chest usually. Back to my usual gym, although I do need to try a Push session at The Strength Collective soon as the Primal chest press machines feel fantastic.
I have an appointment booked in with my Doctor at mid-day tomorrow for full blood work. I will update if any markers are out of whack. He is going to continue trying to expedite my appointment with the GI Specialist as he agrees it is ridiculous how long I'm having to wait considering my symptoms are still very bothersome. 
Went in to the office today. Nice change actually. Working from home is cool because I can stay in bed longer and take a break to relax or cook whenever I need to, but it is nice to get out and interact with other human beings occasionally. 
Another early night on the cards tonight. Want to be asleep by 11PM at the latest every night this week and get my sleeping schedule back on track. I’m sick of feeling tired all the time.
Current cycle is:

250mg Test E
250mg Primo E
25mg Anavar
20mg Turinabol
And will add 3-4IU GH M-F when I get the Optritropin off my friend. Only have the 1 kit which I believe is 120IU, more of an experiment than anything else to see if I feel much benefit from it.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> *21st June*
> 
> Today’s pre-training motivation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Creeping Death Week 5, Session 4 (Push - Pump):*
> 
> 60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise.
> 
> *Cardio Work*:
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle - Weather's still very pleasant!
> 30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 135-145 BPM - Finished with a nice sheen of sweat on my forehead.
> 
> *Push Session*:
> 
> Machine press 4 x 10 - Plenty of warm-up sets beforehand. 90 seconds rest in between working sets. Opted for plate-loaded incline press this time. Pressing strength is improving steadily at the moment. Really trying to focus on a good stretch/contraction with every rep and progressively adding weight th my presses as I desperately want my chest to grow.
> Pec-minor dip 4 x 8 superset with dips 4 x 10 - No lockout on the regular dips. Excellent pump going from one movement focusing on a hard contraction to another movement focusing on constant tension. Would recommend trying this one for sure.
> Smith machine shoulder press 4 x 8 superset with lateral DB raise 4 x 8- Routine gave the option of this or cage press. Opted for Smith after watching the Levrone vid pre-training. Hard flex/contraction at the top of each rep during the pressing, the exaggerated contraction pumps my shoulders like crazy. Used the heaviest DB's I could maintain good form with for 8 reps for the raises. Shoulders were on fire afterwards and looked like boulders.
> Pronated kickback 4 x 10 - Used cable rather than DB like last time to keep more tension on the triceps throughout the movement. Not my favourite exercise by any stretch of the imagination but don't want to substitute too many exercises out.
> Floor press 4 x 8 - Heavy sets to finish the tricep demolition.
> 
> Taxing session in the heat.
> The routine advised a Pull today but my lower back is feeling a little bit tender after yesterday's leg session, so I did the Push session instead. Unusual exercise selection, I like to do some kind of fly movement for chest usually. Back to my usual gym, although I do need to try a Push session at The Strength Collective soon as the Primal chest press machines feel fantastic.
> I have an appointment booked in with my Doctor at mid-day tomorrow for full blood work. I will update if any markers are out of whack. He is going to continue trying to expedite my appointment with the GI Specialist as he agrees it is ridiculous how long I'm having to wait considering my symptoms are still very bothersome.
> Went in to the office today. Nice change actually. Working from home is cool because I can stay in bed longer and take a break to relax or cook whenever I need to, but it is nice to get out and interact with other human beings occasionally.
> Another early night on the cards tonight. Want to be asleep by 11PM at the latest every night this week and get my sleeping schedule back on track. I’m sick of feeling tired all the time.
> Current cycle is:
> 
> 250mg Test E
> 250mg Primo E
> 25mg Anavar
> 20mg Turinabol
> And will add 3-4IU GH M-F when I get the Optritropin off my friend. Only have the 1 kit which I believe is 120IU, more of an experiment than anything else to see if I feel much benefit from it.


You are a fucking beast my friend. Lesser man would be using all you have going on for excuses to slack off and hold back ... you just keep soldiering on.  My hat's off to ya lad you are one hell of a dedicated individual.


----------



## DLTBB

Thank you @Yano!


----------



## RiR0

@mrgreens i believe @DLTBB said he offers coaching.


----------



## DLTBB

RiR0 said:


> @mrgreens i believe @DLTBB said he offers coaching.


I do indeed. Recent example of some decent progress without relying on purely drugs. 

On the coaching front, been happy with this kid’s progress over 8 weeks. Recommended a quick fat-loss period to prime him for gaining some muscle afterwards. Around 18lbs difference between the two pics. Doesn’t appear to have lost any muscle. Strength has remained similar throughout. Fitness improved due to regular cardio sessions. Hasn’t needed too much handholding, just assign macros/calories and away he goes until the following week. Going to start increasing calories from this week onwards and think he’ll be able to make some solid gains.


----------



## DLTBB

Two nights in a row where I've been to sleep by 11PM and I'm feeling much more human already.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> I do indeed. Recent example of some decent progress without relying on purely drugs.
> 
> On the coaching front, been happy with this kid’s progress over 8 weeks. Recommended a quick fat-loss period to prime him for gaining some muscle afterwards. Around 18lbs difference between the two pics. Doesn’t appear to have lost any muscle. Strength has remained similar throughout. Fitness improved due to regular cardio sessions. Hasn’t needed too much handholding, just assign macros/calories and away he goes until the following week. Going to start increasing calories from this week onwards and think he’ll be able to make some solid gains.
> 
> View attachment 23746


The process always amazes me , kids 18 lbs lighter but looks like he put on 8lbs of lean mass instead. Well done


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> The process always amazes me , kids 18 lbs lighter but looks like he put on 8lbs of lean mass instead. Well done


Legit. Just having a bit of separation between the shoulders/arms and some more shape in the chest makes you look like you've gained a load of muscle.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> Legit. Just having a bit of separation between the shoulders/arms and some more shape in the chest makes you look like you've gained a load of muscle.



Hilariously enough, i was get told "youve put on some size!"
Everytime i start a cut,.
Like you said, a little shoulder separation and you look bigger
Not to mention the V taper will always make you look better


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hilariously enough, i was get told "youve put on some size!"
> Everytime i start a cut,.
> Like you said, a little shoulder separation and you look bigger
> Not to mention the V taper will always make you look better


Exactly! As soon as I start gaining too much body fat, my arms become thick cylinders. That shoulder/arm tie-in is a must for me now!


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd June*

Today’s pre-training motivation:






*Creeping Death Week 5, Session 5 (Pull - Pump):*

60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise.

*Cardio Work*:

30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 135-145 BPM
30 minute cycle
*Core*:

Decline bench leg raise 4 x failure
Decline sit-up 4 x failure
*Pull Session:*

Seated cable row 4 x 12 - Hard squeeze and contraction with each rep to get some blood in. Used neutral grip.
Straight arm push-down 4 x 8 superset with supinated pull-down 4 x 8 - Used individual D-handle for pull-downs. Driving elbows down forcefully with each rep. Great pump and probably my favourite superset for back.
Prone shrug 4 x 10 - Still getting used to these. Hadn’t done them before running this split.
DB curl 4 x 8 - Palms facing up the whole time. Big contraction with each rep.
Hammer curls 4 x 12 - Forearms were fried after these.
All done.

Weather is still great. Worked from home today so spent some time at the table in the back garden working in the sun. Nice to get some fresh air.

Visited the Doctor’s office to have bloods taken. He’s going to attempt to fast-track my next appointment but I’m not getting my hopes up. I called the hospital recently and they claim they will try to get me in at some point before the end of July. Had a chat with him about feeling like I’ve been in a bit of a slump mentally recently. Obviously the first thing he recommended was antidepressant drugs, but I’ve got no interest in using them. I think a big part of it is the fact that I don’t feel in control and my future is uncertain with the health issues and the waiting around. Similar feeling to when I was waiting for my court date and sentencing a few years ago. I like to be in control and know what the future holds. When I don't, I feel stressed.

I’m going to try to take more time to relax and avoid stress. I’m sure I’ll feel much better when I know I’m making progress getting my colitis under control once I’ve seen a specialist and so on. Until then, I need to do things in my control to live a stress-free life. Making sure to get enough sleep and keeping my diet as clean as possible now.

He said he can possibly fast track me if he suggests I’m showing symptoms of bowel cancer, but I’d rather not tempt fate with the C word just to speed things up.

Going to throw some quarter pounders in the Air Fryer shortly. Toasted bun, cheese, grilled onions, pickles, ketchup and mustard with a side of sweet potato fries. Should be good. Haven’t ate much at all today.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

Autism incoming.



“I’m thinking of adding Tren to my cut to help with muscle retention.”

It’s more difficult to lose muscle tissue than you think if you’re training and dieting properly. 

You might have had a bad experience in the past where you’ve started a calorie deficit, lost a little water weight/glycogen after reducing your calorie/carb intake, your sleeves haven’t as felt quite as snug around your arms as usual and you’ve gone in to panic mode thinking you’ve lost a ton of muscle tissue. In reality, you would gain the water/glycogen back as quickly as you lost it as soon as you increased your calorie/carb intake. 

We’re on a steroid forum, so I’ll assume we’re all running at least a TRT or cruise dose of Testosterone. It’s more difficult than you think to lose muscle mass while your Test level is through the roof.

Unless you’re really going to the extreme with an obscene daily deficit or you stop training entirely, it’s unlikely you’ll lose much, if any, muscle mass under normal circumstances. With a standard sized deficit of 500-1000 calories per day and regular weight training at a reasonable intensity, you should easily be able to hold on to your muscle mass as a hobbyist PED user. An IFBB Pro who’s gained boat loads of muscle tissue beyond their natural limit might need a touch more, but 99% of us can expect to maintain our muscle mass during a cut on Test alone. 

A lot of us are blasting and cruising and our main goal is ultimately to gain muscle mass. If we spend an entire 10 week cut on Tren, our blood work is going to be somewhere between skewed and terrible by the end. By the time we’ve reached our desired level of body fat and in a good position to look at gaining muscle and upping the calories, we’re not really going to be in a position to up the dose without compromising our health because our health markers are already skewed. Surely it makes more sense to use a lighter and more blood work friendly cycle while we’re in a deficit so we can consider running the higher doses and extra compounds while we’re in a surplus and actually in a position to gain muscle? Obviously some people will say screw it and do both, but that’s not sustainable long-term and the health implications of running high doses and multiple compounds year round will creep up on you eventually. 

I’m not completely anti-Tren, it has a place in a cutting cycle, but the Test alone should be enough for the muscle retention aspect. Tren can help to polish a physique and can give a certain look which will be more apparent when you’re already very lean. If you’ve cut down to sub 10% and want to add it in for the final few weeks as the icing on the cake to peak your physique then that’s understandable, but for somebody who’s say 17% body fat wanting to cut to 12%, it’s not really going to shine and in my opinion, the pay off wouldn’t be worth compromising blood work.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd June *

Today’s pre-training motivation: 





*Creeping Death Week 5, Session 6 (Legs - Pump): *
60 seconds rest in between sets unless specified otherwise. 

*Cardio Work: *

30 minute outdoor cycle 
30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 135-145 BPM 
*Legs Session: *

Leg press 50, 40, 30, 20, 10 - 3 minutes rest in between sets. Pyramid sets. Obscene pump but expended a lot of energy for a single exercise. A 50-rep set is ridiculous. 
Barbell squat 3 x 20 - Obviously my upper legs were absolutely battered by this point, so I wasn't able to move a lot of weight. 20-rep squats are difficult at the best of times, nevermind after extreme high rep leg press. 
Lying leg curl 4 x 10 - Felt weird doing these this late in the workout seeing as they've been the first exercise for the majority of the leg workouts in this program. Again, weight used was minimal. Disappointed at how rough the leg curl in my usual gym feels compared to the one I used at the new gym earlier in the week. 
Seated calf raise 6 x 15 - Held final rep in stretch for 10-seconds with each set. 
Only 4 exercises today but I was exhausted after the leg press alone. Keep in mind it's boiling hot outside and my gym isn't very well ventilated. It's a good thing I didn't pass out. I encourage anybody who fancies a change of pace from their usual routine to try that session, absolutely destroys your quads and glutes. 

I've slept well for 3 nights in a row now. Feeling a lot better. The Zopiclone has been useful to get my schedule back on track. I should get the results of my blood tests back tomorrow - the Doctor said he would call me at some point during the afternoon. It's an extensive panel so I'll be able to see how I'm doing generally outside of the things he's looking for (B12, iron, inflammation markers etc.) 

 That's 5 weeks out of 12 completed on this program now. It's been tough but I'll make sure to stick it out. I'll be making another low volume split to follow for a few months once I'm done. Probably suits me a bit better training with lower volume because my energy levels aren't always fantastic right now. I'm excited to see how much things change once I have my health fully under control. I'm gaining/training really well at the moment and I can't be at anywhere near maximim capacity with what's going on, I should be able to make massive leaps once I'm back to 100%. 

Shameless plug, but I had 2 client's online coaching blocks finish on Sunday, so I can comfortably fit 2 fresh clients in. If anybody on the forum would benefit from some guidance, drop me a message and we can have a chat.


----------



## DLTBB

https://imgur.com/a/XxDMrNp


----------



## DLTBB

Mrs just told me I look ‘too muscly’. What a load of crap.


----------



## DLTBB

Still early days with this routine but can see and feel I’ve made progress on my upper chest and the thickness of my back. Probably from doing exercises I wouldn’t usually include/prioritise like incline pressing and Meadows/single arm rows. Got a bit of an upper chest shelf coming on now, it used to be pretty flat.


----------



## DLTBB

*24th June 

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 1 (Push): 

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle 
30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 135-145 BPM 
*Push Session: *

Machine press 3 x 10 - Used the silky smooth Primal press at a slight incline. Fantastic piece of kit. 
Flat barbell bench press 5 x 5 - Opted for pin press 1 inch above chest rather than conventional flat as I was training without a spotter and wanted to hit some heavy sites. 
Dip 3 x 10 - 80lbs added to weight belt for all 3 sets. 
Flat DB press 3 x 8 - No lockout, constant tension on pecs. Much more pressing than I'm used to for chest but felt good. 
Cage press 4 x 6 - Explosive reps. 
Machine rear delt fly 4 x 25 - Bonkers pump doing these at such high reps. 
Triceps push-down 4 x 8 - Rope attachment. 
Lying kettlebell extension 4 x 12 - Regular gym doesn't have KB's so was good to try these. Different stretch compared to using DB's. 
Glad the weekend is finally here. Visiting my family tonight. Got a date night planned tomorrow and spending some time with the Mrs's family on Sunday. Very typical the sky has turned grey as soon as the working week ends. Hopefully fit a few decent training sessions in too. Been back on the ball with my nutrition and sleep this week and feel much better for it already. 

Blood work came back and showed my B12, iron and inflammation markers have actually improved slightly compared to last time. On the one hand it's a good thing because I'm considered 'healthier', on the other hand, it's not going to help expedite my appointment with a specialist as my GP can't tell them things are getting worse. Liver is perfect and GFR is a touch lower than expected.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> *24th June *
> 
> *Creeping Death Week 6, Session 1 (Push): *
> 
> *Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle
> 30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 135-145 BPM
> *Push Session: *
> 
> Machine press 3 x 10 - Used the silky smooth Primal press at a slight incline. Fantastic piece of kit.
> Flat barbell bench press 5 x 5 - Opted for pin press 1 inch above chest rather than conventional flat as I was training without a spotter and wanted to hit some heavy sites.
> Dip 3 x 10 - 80lbs added to weight belt for all 3 sets.
> Flat DB press 3 x 8 - No lockout, constant tension on pecs. Much more pressing than I'm used to for chest but felt good.
> Cage press 4 x 6 - Explosive reps.
> Machine rear delt fly 4 x 25 - Bonkers pump doing these at such high reps.
> Triceps push-down 4 x 8 - Rope attachment.
> Lying kettlebell extension 4 x 12 - Regular gym doesn't have KB's so was good to try these. Different stretch compared to using DB's.
> Glad the weekend is finally here. Visiting my family tonight. Got a date night planned tomorrow and spending some time with the Mrs's family on Sunday. Very typical the sky has turned grey as soon as the working week ends. Hopefully fit a few decent training sessions in too. Been back on the ball with my nutrition and sleep this week and feel much better for it already.
> 
> Blood work came back and showed my B12, iron and inflammation markers have actually improved slightly compared to last time. On the one hand it's a good thing because I'm considered 'healthier', on the other hand, it's not going to help expedite my appointment with a specialist as my GP can't tell them things are getting worse. Liver is perfect and GFR is a touch lower than expected.


With UC, does your iron typically come in as low or does it come in as high? I'm curious as I've never worked with someone who has ulcerative colitit.


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> With UC, does your iron typically come in as low or does it come in as high? I'm curious as I've never worked with someone who has ulcerative colitit.


Low. Almost nonexistent in my previous bloods. Because I am losing blood constantly I imagine.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> Low. Almost nonexistent in my previous bloods. Because I am losing blood constantly I imagine.


A lot of guys end up low iron and not realizing it. They don't even have any immune or inflammatory diseases. The meanus corpus biomarkers, and RDW, are a good preliminary indicator of iron levels. I've diagnosed more than just a handful of guys who blast.

With the increased erythropoiesis, many guys end up depleting iron stores. To top it off, lots of guys like to donate to reduce Hgb, Hct, and RBC... which just makes things worse. I've seen it in a lot of blood work. Typically a combination of supplementing iron, eating a serving of liver weekly, and leveraging a cast iron pans can help prevent low iron. Probably wouldn't do anything for someone like you though, who loses blood daily via bowel movements.

I wrote this not so much for you (I'm confident you probably already knew this), but rather for anyone else who comes across your log. Iron is pretty important for gains and a number of processes that aid in performance and recovery, and most people dismiss it since they only think hormone panels are the only thing that's critical.


----------



## DLTBB

*25th June

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 145 BPM
*Pull Session:*

Meadows row 4 x 10
Rack pull 5 x 5 - Pulling from slightly lower starting position this week. 
Straight arm push-down 4 x 8 superset with single arm supinated pull-down 4 x 8
Face pull 3 x 12
EZ bar curl 4 x 12
Hammer curl 4 x 10
Did a little core circuit also. 

Had to put a cone on the dog’s head because his dew nail is hanging off and seems to be bothering him. Tried calling the vet for advice but they’re closed. I’m guessing it’ll just fall off eventually. He goes mad any time we go near it.


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> A lot of guys end up low iron and not realizing it. They don't even have any immune or inflammatory diseases. The meanus corpus biomarkers, and RDW, are a good preliminary indicator of iron levels. I've diagnosed more than just a handful of guys who blast.
> 
> With the increased erythropoiesis, many guys end up depleting iron stores. To top it off, lots of guys like to donate to reduce Hgb, Hct, and RBC... which just makes things worse. I've seen it in a lot of blood work. Typically a combination of supplementing iron, eating a serving of liver weekly, and leveraging a cast iron pans can help prevent low iron. Probably wouldn't do anything for someone like you though, who loses blood daily via bowel movements.
> 
> I wrote this not so much for you (I'm confident you probably already knew this), but rather for anyone else who comes across your log. Iron is pretty important for gains and a number of processes that aid in performance and recovery, and most people dismiss it since they only think hormone panels are the only thing that's critical.


They’ve put me on 2 x 322mg Iron per day but I’ve been a bit inconsistent with it lately. When I first started taking it, my crap went jet black. Disgusting sight.


----------



## TODAY

DLTBB said:


> Autism incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> “I’m thinking of adding Tren to my cut to help with muscle retention.”
> 
> It’s more difficult to lose muscle tissue than you think if you’re training and dieting properly.
> 
> You might have had a bad experience in the past where you’ve started a calorie deficit, lost a little water weight/glycogen after reducing your calorie/carb intake, your sleeves haven’t as felt quite as snug around your arms as usual and you’ve gone in to panic mode thinking you’ve lost a ton of muscle tissue. In reality, you would gain the water/glycogen back as quickly as you lost it as soon as you increased your calorie/carb intake.
> 
> We’re on a steroid forum, so I’ll assume we’re all running at least a TRT or cruise dose of Testosterone. It’s more difficult than you think to lose muscle mass while your Test level is through the roof.
> 
> Unless you’re really going to the extreme with an obscene daily deficit or you stop training entirely, it’s unlikely you’ll lose much, if any, muscle mass under normal circumstances. With a standard sized deficit of 500-1000 calories per day and regular weight training at a reasonable intensity, you should easily be able to hold on to your muscle mass as a hobbyist PED user. An IFBB Pro who’s gained boat loads of muscle tissue beyond their natural limit might need a touch more, but 99% of us can expect to maintain our muscle mass during a cut on Test alone.
> 
> A lot of us are blasting and cruising and our main goal is ultimately to gain muscle mass. If we spend an entire 10 week cut on Tren, our blood work is going to be somewhere between skewed and terrible by the end. By the time we’ve reached our desired level of body fat and in a good position to look at gaining muscle and upping the calories, we’re not really going to be in a position to up the dose without compromising our health because our health markers are already skewed. Surely it makes more sense to use a lighter and more blood work friendly cycle while we’re in a deficit so we can consider running the higher doses and extra compounds while we’re in a surplus and actually in a position to gain muscle? Obviously some people will say screw it and do both, but that’s not sustainable long-term and the health implications of running high doses and multiple compounds year round will creep up on you eventually.
> 
> I’m not completely anti-Tren, it has a place in a cutting cycle, but the Test alone should be enough for the muscle retention aspect. Tren can help to polish a physique and can give a certain look which will be more apparent when you’re already very lean. If you’ve cut down to sub 10% and want to add it in for the final few weeks as the icing on the cake to peak your physique then that’s understandable, but for somebody who’s say 17% body fat wanting to cut to 12%, it’s not really going to shine and in my opinion, the pay off wouldn’t be worth compromising blood work.


You say autism, but I see only valuable insight and good advice.


----------



## DLTBB

Got this yesterday also. Good thing you guys know my calves are actually alright because they look like matchsticks there.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> *25th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 6, Session 2 (Pull):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle
> 30 minutes maximum incline treadmill power-walk at 145 BPM
> *Pull Session:*
> 
> Meadows row 4 x 10
> Rack pull 5 x 5 - Pulling from slightly lower starting position this week.
> Straight arm push-down 4 x 8 superset with single arm supinated pull-down 4 x 8
> Face pull 3 x 12
> EZ bar curl 4 x 12
> Hammer curl 4 x 10
> Did a little core circuit also.
> 
> Had to put a cone on the dog’s head because his dew nail is hanging off and seems to be bothering him. Tried calling the vet for advice but they’re closed. I’m guessing it’ll just fall off eventually. He goes mad any time we go near it.
> 
> View attachment 23880


Aw poor furry flower , I'm not sure what is available over your way , you might be able to find a Styptic Powder with Benzocaine in it , the powder will stop and clot any bleeding or oozing and the benzocaine will take some of the pain out of it for them. 

Check any pet supply house like Chew.com , they should carry it.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> They’ve put me on 2 x 322mg Iron per day but I’ve been a bit inconsistent with it lately. When I first started taking it, my crap went jet black. Disgusting sight.


Sounds like ferrous sulfate. Try iron bisglycinate; it is so much gentler on the digestive tract.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 23881
> 
> Got this yesterday also. Good thing you guys know my calves are actually alright because they look like matchsticks there.


I hate u


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> I hate u


Angles and lighting mate.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> Angles and lighting mate.


Haha oh you’re a liar too, even better


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 23900


These are the days our hatred grows haha


----------



## DLTBB

*26th June

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 3 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
*Legs Session*:

Single leg curl 2 x 10 - Mainly to warm up knees. Not working sets. 
Leg press 3 x 8
Squat 3 x 10
Leg extension 3 x 8 - Held in flex position for 3 seconds with each rep. 
Lying leg curl 4 x 12 - 45 seconds in between sets. 
Standing calf raise 8 x 10 - Tibia raises in between sets. 
And done. Gnarly pump. Holding the flex with the leg extensions especially.
I was recording some sets to make a reel for Instagram and a guy walked over and said I’m in crazy shape mid-set while I was recording. 😂 My video quality is crap because I just prop my phone up. Need to train with somebody to get some good footage for Instagram content. That or buy a little tripod phone holder, but I’d feel like a helmet setting that up in my gym. 

Digestive system was in turmoil last night because I ordered a couple of pizzas in from Dominos. I think lots of gluten sets me off but it’s hard to resist.


----------



## DLTBB

Had a guy message me on Instagram offering me £150 a week to add him on Snapchat and send him videos of myself speaking about WWE (Wrestling). After some probing, it turned out he actually wanted to meet up and pay me to wrestle with him. Some 40-odd year old balding dude. Politely declined.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Had a guy message me on Instagram offering me £150 a week to add him on Snapchat and send him videos of myself speaking about WWE (Wrestling). After some probing, it turned out he actually wanted to meet up and pay me to wrestle with him. Some 40-odd year old balding dude. Politely declined.


Negotiate for fun, see how high you can get him to go. 

Everyone has a price!!!  😘


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Negotiate for fun, see how high you can get him to go.
> 
> Everyone has a price!!!  😘


He went quiet when I insisted he paid first and refused to add him on Snapchat. Must've just been trying his luck for a free video of me talking about WWE, which I haven't watched since the days of The Rock and Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## DLTBB

Main goal this week is to drink more water rather than 90% of my fluid intake being Coke Zero and sugar-free energy drinks. 1.5 litres down by 10AM so far.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> Main goal this week is to drink more water rather than 90% of my fluid intake being Coke Zero and sugar-free energy drinks. 1.5 litres down by 10AM so far.


This is my main issue without doubt , I am a diet pop fiend. I drink so little water that when I do it makes me feel dizzy. It cant be healthy so I force myself to drink a few bottles a day just for the common sense of it all.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> This is my main issue without doubt , I am a diet pop fiend. I drink so little water that when I do it makes me feel dizzy. It cant be healthy so I force myself to drink a few bottles a day just for the common sense of it all.


Legit. I reach for the Coke Zero first thing in the morning and last thing at night. Forcing myself to drink 2-2.5 litres of actual water daily from today.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th June

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 4  (Push):

Cardio Work:*

60 minute outdoor cycle
*Push Session*:

Machine press 4 x 6 - Racked the machine for all 4 sets (145KG).
Flat DB fly 4 x 8 superset with flat DB press 4 x 8 - No lockout on the fly, constant tension on pecs.
Seated DB press 4 x 15 superset with bent over DB lateral raise 4 x 15
Rope pushdown 4 x 10
Floor press 4 x 6
My E2 is a bit low ATM. I will have to adjust Test and Primo doses. At 250/250 at the moment. I will try 300/200. Libido is down a little and joints feel a little creaky. Nothing too alarming but not optimal for me.

Kept myself well hydrated today and my diet has been very clean. Feeling better already. Sleep has been crap for the last 2 nights, been having vivid dreams, one I had a stroke and another I left my Mrs. Hopefully it’s not foreshadowing.

I’m looking big in the mirror with a pump at the moment, maybe the most muscle I’ve ever carried, or at least as far as I can remember. Hard to recognise myself compared to last year when I was a total weed. Feels good to be making progress like this though, I’m very motivated at the moment despite all the bollocks that’s going on with my health etc. Let’s all have a solid week of training.


----------



## DLTBB

Kept the diet really simple today and drank a load of water. Seems to have helped with my gut. Will repeat again tomorrow. Literally ate a bowl of basmati rice as my main meal to give the digestive system a break.


----------



## DLTBB

Yeah I definitely have E2 too low. Last few nights I’ve felt anxious and experienced paresthesia in my hands where they’ve felt all cold and tingly. Literally caused by not having any Test in my house last week and only being able to shoot Primo for a week. Wouldn’t have expected it to be so sensitive based on missing one Test pin.


----------



## DLTBB

*28th June

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 5  (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Pull Session:*

Cable row 4 x 10 - Dual handles supinated. Stacked the cable row in my gym but it doesn't even include weights on the stack, it's just numbered (25).
Straight arm pushdown 4 x 8 superset single arm pull-down - D handle for pull-down.
DB shrug 4 x 10 - 2 second hold and squeeze at the top of each rep (125lbs DBs).
Barbell curl 4 x 8 - Partials to failure after each set.
Reverse curl 4 x 15
Couldn’t even straighten my arms afterwards because of the pump. Included a small core circuit again too as I don't feel the routine has enough direct core work.

Nutrition and water intake has been respectable again. 2 days in a row now, proper disciplined bodybuilder. 

Increasing Test dose and decreasing Primo dose this week while I try to sort Test:E2 ratio out. The cold/tinging feeling in my hands and feet and slight anxiety before bed isn't ideal. Libido is down too. Found myself making excuses when the Mrs comes near me the last couple of days. Obviously far from ideal but I'm hoping I can rectify it quite quickly. The training intensity and pumps have been pretty decent considering but I've found myself listening to Boyzone and my eyes filling up with tears while I've been watching Love Island so I know I'm not in the best place hormonally. Fingers crossed that I feel like a sex starved raging bull by this time next week.


----------



## DLTBB

Dick’s still working fellas. Happy to report. Worried myself in to thinking it’d be broken when I was seeing low E2 symptoms but everything appears to be in order.


----------



## PZT

*spitroasttheoldlady*

“Welp, brb babe, gotta let the boyz know what’s up”


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> *spitroasttheoldlady*
> 
> “Welp, brb babe, gotta let the boyz know what’s up”


Standard procedure.


----------



## DLTBB

Spamming the crap out of the log at the moment but went through my iPhone camera roll and found the pic on the left from Feb 14th and was shocked about how much I’ve gained since. I was mid colitis flare up before I even knew I had it and the weight had dropped off me.


----------



## Stickler

DLTBB said:


> *28th June
> 
> Creeping Death Week 6, Session 5  (Pull):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle
> 30 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> *Pull Session:*
> 
> Cable row 4 x 10 - Dual handles supinated. Stacked the cable row in my gym but it doesn't even include weights on the stack, it's just numbered (25).
> Straight arm pushdown 4 x 8 superset single arm pull-down - D handle for pull-down.
> DB shrug 4 x 10 - 2 second hold and squeeze at the top of each rep (125lbs DBs).
> Barbell curl 4 x 8 - Partials to failure after each set.
> Reverse curl 4 x 15
> Couldn’t even straighten my arms afterwards because of the pump. Included a small core circuit again too as I don't feel the routine has enough direct core work.
> 
> Nutrition and water intake has been respectable again. 2 days in a row now, proper disciplined bodybuilder.
> 
> Increasing Test dose and decreasing Primo dose this week while I try to sort Test:E2 ratio out. The cold/tinging feeling in my hands and feet and slight anxiety before bed isn't ideal. Libido is down too. Found myself making excuses when the Mrs comes near me the last couple of days. Obviously far from ideal but I'm hoping I can rectify it quite quickly. The training intensity and pumps have been pretty decent considering but I've found myself listening to Boyzone and my eyes filling up with tears while I've been watching Love Island so I know I'm not in the best place hormonally. Fingers crossed that I feel like a sex starved raging bull by this time next week.
> 
> View attachment 24007


Nice taper and rocking guns! Looking great!


----------



## DLTBB

*29th June

Creeping Death Week 6, Session 6 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

None today!
*Legs Session:*

3 x 15 - 10 - 10 drop sets
Barbell SLDL 4 x 10 superset with walking lunge 4 x 8
Seated leg curl 4 x 12
Standing calf raise 6 x 15
Felt fine all day but then all of the energy was zapped out of me at about 5PM. Was debating giving it a miss entirely but thought I’d go and do what I can. Skipped the cardio but completed the leg session. Will see how I feel tomorrow and might consider a rest day. I won’t be training on Friday as I’m going out for some food and a few drinks for my cousin’s birthday. I think some rest is well needed at the moment. 
Going to get some good food in me and might run myself a bath tonight and hopefully get a decent sleep. Picked up my GH kit now so will introduce a few IU Monday-Friday starting tomorrow. Will benefit from the sleep/recovery aspect I imagine. Hopefully it’s decent stuff, I’ve not used it before (Optitropin). If anybody has any feedback, let me know.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Spamming the crap out of the log at the moment but went through my iPhone camera roll and found the pic on the left from Feb 14th and was shocked about how much I’ve gained since. I was mid colitis flare up before I even knew I had it and the weight had dropped off me.
> View attachment 24015


That's a massive change!!! 🤩🤩


----------



## DLTBB

Did the usual pin 10IU litmus test on the GH last night and it seems as if it's proper stuff, felt the usual effects/sides you would expect. I'll add it in from next Monday as I need to pick up some insulin pins and feel like it's kind of pointless starting this week as I'll be drinking tomorrow. Going to try to have a day off the gym today as my energy level was low yesterday. Possibly go out on the bike or for a walk and have been messing around with some handstand push-ups in the back garden - still able to bang out a clean 20 after having not touched them in ages.


----------



## DLTBB

Successfully managed a rest day. Took the dog on a long walk and stopped off a dog cafe my Mrs had heard about. Had some food and drinks there and they made him some dinner. Nice little place with dogs of all shapes and sizes wandering around. Could barely eat my pancakes without dogs almost having their face in my plate though.


----------



## DLTBB

Messing around with body weight and balance today.


https://imgur.com/a/UNQQK5I


----------



## DLTBB

*1st July

Creeping Death Week 7, Session 1 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

None today!
*Push Session:*

Machine press 4 x 12
Incline barbell press 3 x 6
Dip 3 x 10
Machine fly 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise partials 4 x 20
Machine rear delt 4 x 25
Triceps push-down 4 x 12
Seated overhead extension 4 x 10
Crammed a quick session in during work hours so was quite rushed and didn't have time for cardio.

Had a message from my Manager on Teams just as I arrived back asking where I'd gone, had to make an excuse which I think he bought.
Going out for some Indian food tonight and will probably be having a few drinks. Doubt it'll agree with my gut but I'll see how I get on and try not to completely overdo it.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> *1st July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 7, Session 1 (Push):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> None today!
> *Push Session:*
> 
> Machine press 4 x 12
> Incline barbell press 3 x 6
> Dip 3 x 10
> Machine fly 3 x 10
> Lateral DB raise partials 4 x 20
> Machine rear delt 4 x 25
> Triceps push-down 4 x 12
> Seated overhead extension 4 x 10
> Crammed a quick session in during work hours so was quite rushed and didn't have time for cardio.
> 
> Had a message from my Manager on Teams just as I arrived back asking where I'd gone, had to make an excuse which I think he bought.
> Going out for some Indian food tonight and will probably be having a few drinks. Doubt it'll agree with my gut but I'll see how I get on and try not to completely overdo it.
> View attachment 24136


If you were a damn dinosaur , we'd have to name you , Deltasaurus .. bloody fucking hell man.


----------



## hard_gains

DLTBB said:


> *1st July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 7, Session 1 (Push):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> None today!
> *Push Session:*
> 
> Machine press 4 x 12
> Incline barbell press 3 x 6
> Dip 3 x 10
> Machine fly 3 x 10
> Lateral DB raise partials 4 x 20
> Machine rear delt 4 x 25
> Triceps push-down 4 x 12
> Seated overhead extension 4 x 10
> Crammed a quick session in during work hours so was quite rushed and didn't have time for cardio.
> 
> Had a message from my Manager on Teams just as I arrived back asking where I'd gone, had to make an excuse which I think he bought.
> Going out for some Indian food tonight and will probably be having a few drinks. Doubt it'll agree with my gut but I'll see how I get on and try not to completely overdo it.
> View attachment 24136


I'm not gay but your giving a guy second thoughts. 🤔 🤣


----------



## DLTBB

hard_gains said:


> I'm not gay but your giving a guy second thoughts. 🤔 🤣


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## Send0

Umm hey... I like you, but umm..  take you and all your striations and go fuck yourself. 🤣🤣🤣

I'm kidding. I'm just feeling sorry for myself with this weight loss and bloat I'm retaining post surgery. I either try not to look at myself in the mirror right now, or I give myself pep talks to not feel bad for looking like I got prison shanked 3 times on the left side of my torso. 😅

You look fantastic, but you already know that. I hate you, yet I can't quit you. 😘


----------



## DLTBB

Went out for Indian food with a few mates for my cousin’s birthday. Had an unreal biryani. Went back to his afterwards for a few drinks. We took our karaoke setup and I stole the show with the rendition of Frank Sinatra’s ‘That’s Life’ which I’ve practiced dozens of times because my Mrs puts the karaoke on at our house way too often. Drank a decent amount but didn’t overdo it and made sure to get a few glasses of water down me afterwards. Set us a curfew of 2AM and stuck to it or I knew I’d have been up until about 7AM doing all sorts. Just need to get out of bed and have a proper meal and I should be fine to train today.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Went out for Indian food with a few mates for my cousin’s birthday. Had an unreal biryani. Went back to his afterwards for a few drinks. We took our karaoke setup and I stole the show with the rendition of Frank Sinatra’s ‘That’s Life’ which I’ve practiced dozens of times because my Mrs puts the karaoke on at our house way too often. Drank a decent amount but didn’t overdo it and made sure to get a few glasses of water down me afterwards. Set us a curfew of 2AM and stuck to it or I knew I’d have been up until about 7AM doing all sorts. Just need to get out of bed and have a proper meal and I should be fine to train today.


How dare you have fun and still look so damn good.

Just so you know, we all hate you. 🤣


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd July

Creeping Death Week 7, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

20 minutes incline treadmill 135BPM
2,000M row
*Pull Session:*

Meadows row 4 x 12
Rack pull 5 x 5
Pull over 4 x 10
Chest supported row 4 x 8
DB preacher curl 4 x 8
EZ bar curl 4 x 12 
Decent session considering I didn’t have the best sleep and drank a little bit last night. Mixed up the cardio with a little row as my AirPods died and the time on the treadmill was dragging. 
Visiting family today and will probably order some food in tonight. Mrs has hinted at Chinese but it’s not tickling my fancy.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> How dare you have fun and still look so damn good.
> 
> Just so you know, we all hate you. 🤣


Yes, let the hate flow. Hate is power! Everyone needs to simultaneously hate @DLTBB while also jerking it to those delts and bear claw. 😳


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> Went out for Indian food with a few mates for my cousin’s birthday. Had an unreal biryani. Went back to his afterwards for a few drinks. We took our karaoke setup and I stole the show with the rendition of Frank Sinatra’s ‘That’s Life’ which I’ve practiced dozens of times because my Mrs puts the karaoke on at our house way too often. Drank a decent amount but didn’t overdo it and made sure to get a few glasses of water down me afterwards. Set us a curfew of 2AM and stuck to it or I knew I’d have been up until about 7AM doing all sorts. Just need to get out of bed and have a proper meal and I should be fine to train today.


I haven't done karaoke since my 20's. I have so many good memories of me and my friends getting a private VIP room and racking up giant bills. 

Ah, to be young again. 😍


----------



## Yano

Swole-a-saurus Rex thats what he is !!


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> Swole-a-saurus Rex thats what he is !!
> 
> View attachment 24186


Could be him... delts and quad sweep look the same. Hmm 🤔


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> Could be him... delts and quad sweep look the same. Hmm 🤔


Can I have the little user title under my name as Deltasaurus Rex?


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> Can I have the little user title under my name as Deltasaurus Rex?


I like that! Consider it done!


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I like that! Consider it done!


Get to it!!!


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Get to it!!!


@DLTBB has been elevated to Deltasaurus Rex status 🤣


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd July

Creeping Death Week 7, Session 3 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

20 minutes incline treadmill 135BPM
10 minutes row - Think I’ll start doing this all the time so I can have a period of higher HR and keep the cardio more interesting. Increasing speed further on treadmill any further isn’t knee friendly for me. 
*Legs Session:*

Lying leg curl 4 x 12
Leg press 3 x 10
Hack squat 3 x 8
DB SLDL 3 x 10 - Stopped at 3/4 of the way up each rep to keep constant tension. 
Standing calf raise 8 x 10 - Tibia raises in between sets. 
Good session how tired I felt as I walked into the gym. Quite enjoying the rowing and can easily get my HR up towards 160 for 10 minutes to help push the fitness a little bit. Will take notes of how many metres I cover each time and try to beat it. 30 minutes on the treadmill every time was getting a bit repetitive so this will help keep things interesting. 

My first Gousto box arrived today. Gone for 4 meals for the week ahead. Impressed with what I’ve seen so far actually, even got a free gift (wooden spoon). I know I’m a lazy bastard but it’ll encourage me to experiment in the kitchen and prevent me from resorting to microwave meals when I can’t be bothered going out and buying ingredients. Will let you know how I get on with it. 

Going to add in a low dose of GH tomorrow. I’m thinking of just doing 3 IU Monday-Friday. Not expecting the world from it but if it helps with sleep and recovery I’ll be happy. Will give feedback if and when I see any effects and let you know how I rate it.


----------



## DLTBB

Just one week with altered Test/Primo dosing and I'm feeling much better already. No night time anxiety or numb/tingly hands/feed and my libido is back in full swing. Funny how much can change in the space of a week in this game.


----------



## DLTBB

*4th July

Creeping Death Week 7, Session 4 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

5,000M row 
*Push Session:*

DB Twist Press 4 x 8
Decline cable fly 4 x 8 superset with decline DB press 4 x 8 - No lockout on either.
Machine rear laterals 4 x 15 superset with bent over DB swing 4 x 20 - Disgusting.
V-Bar pushdown 4 x 15
Narrow grip push-up 4 x failure - Really had to rep these out to reach failure, upwards of 50 reps per set. 
Happy Monday fellas. I know it’s a US holiday too, so happy 4th of July to my U.S counterparts. 

The workout went well. The shoulder superset was nasty. I’m not entirely convinced by the twisting DB press for chest, but I don't want to deviate from the routine too much so I kept it in. Rowing is much more enjoyable than the treadmill for me at the moment, I’ll keep it in until I get bored again - probably a few weeks. 

I finally started watching Stranger Things on Netflix this week. I know I'm extremely late to the party, but I can tell I'm going to be hooked already. The acting and music is beautiful. It gives me major Stephen King vibes (my favourite author, FYI).

I'm going to cook my first Gousto meal tonight, it's some kind of BBQ chicken fajitas. I pre-chopped the chicken and vegetables this afternoon to save myself some time tonight. The recipe sounds easy enough and seems pretty idiot-proof. I'll post a picture later on if it looks remotely presentable.

I paid the oustanding balance on my holiday today and it's all been signed off by probation now so I've got just under 2 months to get myself in peak condition before I go away. Should be plenty of time. My last holiday was December 2019 when I proposed to my ex. Feels like a lifetime ago! Some proper sun and relaxation will work wonders for my stress levels and I wouldn't be surprised at all if my colitis symptoms stop entirely while I'm away.

Still making sure to keep myself hydrated and my diet has been mainly clean barring some desserts from my brother’s bakery yesterday (was craving sugar). 

So cooking, Stranger Things, Love Island and creating a training/nutrition plan for a new client on tonight’s agenda. Have a good one folks.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## Send0

I have a few questions if you don't mind me asking. You have a very nice physique, and I thought some of these questions would be something new people joining the board, or people new to lifting, might be interested in knowing.

1. You've been lifting for about 8 years now, correct? 

2. How many years did it take to achieve 70% of the mass and detail you have now?

3. Related to question #2, what years in your training do you feel gave you most of your results (i.e. years 1-4, years 3-5, years 4-8, etc)?

4. What training style is your preference today?

5. What training style do you think is best for newbies looking to build a good foundation to start with?

6. People who are new to the gym can get discouraged easily... assuming training, diet, and rest are all dialed in and on point, how long do you advise newbies wait before evaluating if what they are doing is working or not?

7. If there was only one piece of advice you could give newbies looking to build their dream physique, what would you tell them?

8. Do you have any year zero pictures of your physique, so people can see what's possible over a period of time if a person puts in hard work and dedication?


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> I have a few questions if you don't mind me asking. You have a very nice physique, and I thought some of these questions would be something new people joining the board, or people new to lifting, might be interested in knowing.
> 
> 1. You've been lifting for about 8 years now, correct?
> 
> 2. How many years did it take to achieve 70% of the mass and detail you have now?
> 
> 3. Related to question #2, what years in your training do you feel gave you most of your results (i.e. years 1-4, years 3-5, years 4-8, etc)?
> 
> 4. What training style is your preference today?
> 
> 5. What training style do you think is best for newbies looking to build a good foundation to start with?
> 
> 6. People who are new to the gym can get discouraged easily... assuming training, diet, and rest are all dialed in and on point, how long do you advise newbies wait before evaluating if what they are doing is working or not?
> 
> 7. If there was only one piece of advice you could give newbies looking to build their dream physique, what would you tell them?
> 
> 8. Do you have any year zero pictures of your physique, so people can see what's possible over a period of time if a person puts in hard work and dedication?


I’ve been lifting for 15-16 years all in all. I started with a weight bench in my back yard when I was 14 or 15. I’m 30 now. 

I’m not sure, but I was a similar size to this in 2016. It just took me a lot more gear at the time. 

The first year or 2 on gear was the biggest transformation. My physique looked very different after one cycle. Not tons of extra mass but shoulders very capped, dry yet full etc. 

I enjoy PPL twice a week now with moderate volume and like to work in the 6-8 rep range for 3 sets each exercise and usually 2-4 exercises per muscle group. 

I’d probably begin with full body 3 times a week if I was brand new and starting over. It’s what I did when I’d had a year out of training post-prison to get myself started. 

Hard to say. If I pick up a new routine, I’ll usually run it for at least a month before writing it off, even if I’m not enjoying it right away. 

I’d say just be consistent with the basics and don’t get bogged down with focusing on the minutiae to begin with and read as much as you can. Getting involved with a community of other people who share the same interests is always useful too. I’ve been on the forums for years and have learned tons. 

Left picture is very early days and right is as far as I got naturally.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> I’ve been lifting for 15-16 years all in all. I started with a weight bench in my back yard when I was 14 or 15. I’m 30 now.
> 
> I’m not sure, but I was a similar size to this in 2016. It just took me a lot more gear at the time.
> 
> The first year or 2 on gear was the biggest transformation. My physique looked very different after one cycle. Not tons of extra mass but shoulders very capped, dry yet full etc.
> 
> I enjoy PPL twice a week now with moderate volume and like to work in the 6-8 rep range for 3 sets each exercise and usually 2-4 exercises per muscle group.
> 
> I’d probably begin with full body 3 times a week if I was brand new and starting over. It’s what I did when I’d had a year out of training post-prison to get myself started.
> 
> Hard to say. If I pick up a new routine, I’ll usually run it for at least a month before writing it off, even if I’m not enjoying it right away.
> 
> I’d say just be consistent with the basics and don’t get bogged down with focusing on the minutiae to begin with and read as much as you can. Getting involved with a community of other people who share the same interests is always useful too. I’ve been on the forums for years and have learned tons.
> 
> Left picture is very early days and right is as far as I got naturally.
> View attachment 24268


This is excellent. I especially like that you posted a picture of your peak while natty. 

Hopefully at least one new member sees this, and realizes they don't necessarily need to start a cycle in order to see very good results.

😍


----------



## DLTBB

The other gym I've been trying out just posted a new Primal lat pull-down/high row on their Instagram page so I'm going to head over there tonight for my pull session to try it out. Looks like a proper piece of kit.


----------



## DLTBB

*5th July*

Completely off the usual routine today as I was visiting another gym and wanted to try out some of their kit. Back to Creeping Death as usual tomorrow. 

*Pull Session*:

Single arm supinated pull-down 4 x 6
Primal pull-down 4 x 6
Low row 4 x 6
MAG pull-down 3 x 10
Preacher curl 4 x 8-12
Alternating DB curl 4 x 8-12
Hypertension 3 x 10
The gym had some new Primal back machines so I wanted to go in to check them out. The new pulldown/high row has the handles which can spin around freely. Feel like I get a much better contraction than I do with a fixed handle. 

Spoke to the Hospital today and they said I should be contacted by the specialist I’ve been referred to for an appointment by the 11th of this month. Hopefully that turns out to be the case. Will be glad to finally make some progress with this. It’s been going on for far too long. 

Going to cook my second Gousto meal tonight which is some kind of Indian inspired chicken tikka and naan. Sounds nice. Made fajitas last night and they were a success.


----------



## DLTBB

Picked up some insulin needles from the pharmacy so I've started properly with the GH now. 

Addicted to Stranger Things at the moment, just started Season 2. Awesome show.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> I’ve been lifting for 15-16 years all in all. I started with a weight bench in my back yard when I was 14 or 15. I’m 30 now.
> 
> I’m not sure, but I was a similar size to this in 2016. It just took me a lot more gear at the time.
> 
> The first year or 2 on gear was the biggest transformation. My physique looked very different after one cycle. Not tons of extra mass but shoulders very capped, dry yet full etc.
> 
> I enjoy PPL twice a week now with moderate volume and like to work in the 6-8 rep range for 3 sets each exercise and usually 2-4 exercises per muscle group.
> 
> I’d probably begin with full body 3 times a week if I was brand new and starting over. It’s what I did when I’d had a year out of training post-prison to get myself started.
> 
> Hard to say. If I pick up a new routine, I’ll usually run it for at least a month before writing it off, even if I’m not enjoying it right away.
> 
> I’d say just be consistent with the basics and don’t get bogged down with focusing on the minutiae to begin with and read as much as you can. Getting involved with a community of other people who share the same interests is always useful too. I’ve been on the forums for years and have learned tons.
> 
> Left picture is very early days and right is as far as I got naturally.
> View attachment 24268



I wish a lot more guys had a solid natural foundation before getting on the sauce

Your progression shows quite ckearly that uaving foundational knowledge to turn yourself into a BEAST before steroids, will pay off ling after taking gear, as the knowledge and discipline, wether it be training or food, always exist

Kudos bro


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> I wish a lot more guys had a solid natural foundation before getting on the sauce
> 
> Your progression shows quite ckearly that uaving foundational knowledge to turn yourself into a BEAST before steroids, will pay off ling after taking gear, as the knowledge and discipline, wether it be training or food, always exist
> 
> Kudos bro


Thank you. Kids are starting to use gear sooner and sooner nowadays. I've read plenty of stories about them starting gear/lifting at the same time on the MPMD Reddit. Madness. Even from where I started, looking back I still could have made plenty more progress and had much more to learn.


----------



## DLTBB

*6th July

Creeping Death Week 7, Session 6 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Legs Session*:

(GIANT SET - 4 Rounds) Leg extension x 10 - Goblet squat x 10 - Walking lunge x 10 - Iso-hold on leg extension until failure
Seated calf raise 6 x 15
Week 7 completed. Doesn't look like much at all but it's the first giant set of the program so far and was very difficult. Didn't spend long in the gym at all but the time I was in there was used effectively.

Enjoyed the rowing again and my legs/knees felt nice and warm afterwards ready for legs.

Cooking meal 3 of 4 from this weeks Gousto, it's some kind of chicken pasta bake. I've enjoyed cooking this week and have ate/prepared things I wouldn't usually consider using. 

Well in to S2 Stranger Things now, going to watch a couple of episodes tonight and relax. Energy levels a little on the low side today!


----------



## DLTBB

Felt kinda big here, not gonna lie.


https://imgur.com/a/RnQ3o07


----------



## Stickler

DLTBB said:


> Felt kinda big here, not gonna lie.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/RnQ3o07
> 
> 
> View attachment 24323


No shit! Looking big too!


----------



## PZT

Quads are nutty


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Felt kinda big here, not gonna lie.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/RnQ3o07
> 
> 
> View attachment 24323


Ummmm, why aren't you bouncing the seated calfs like everyone at my gym does? 🤔🤔🤔  🤣


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Ummmm, why aren't you bouncing the seated calfs like everyone at my gym does? 🤔🤔🤔  🤣


Don’t want the big guys in the gym to look at me funny.


----------



## DLTBB

Scheduled rest day tomorrow. Been really tired today.


----------



## Koonj

How long do the CD workouts generally take?


----------



## DLTBB

Koonj said:


> How long do the CD workouts generally take?


Yesterday was like 30 minutes tops, some over an hour. Can vary quite a bit.


----------



## DLTBB

Got DOMS in my calves today. Actually had a decent sleep. Bit of GH and half a Zopiclone tablet I had left from the short term prescription my Doctor gave me last week. Feeling a bit better today but still taking a rest.


----------



## DLTBB

Had a rest day as planned and feel better already. Cooked my 4th and final Gousto recipe for the week which was a veggie chilli. Was actually really nice. Been impressed with Gousto so far. 

Randomly got a letter from HMRC today saying I’m owed a £464 rebate. Handy little bonus. Will put it to one side towards my holiday spending money. 

Back in the gym to begin Week 8 of Creeping Death tomorrow with a push session. Looking forward to it.


----------



## DLTBB

*8th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 1 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Push Session:*

Machine press 3 x 8
Incline barbell press 3 x 8
Flat DB press 3 x 6-8
Cable fly 3 x 10
Lateral DB raise 4 x 8
Machine rear delt fly 4 x 15
Dual rope push-down 4 x 12
Rope overhead extension 4 x 12
Decent session and ready for the weekend. Been told about another new gym that’s opened up nearby which is supposed to be decent. May check it out this weekend. It’s called NRG if anybody is familiar?

Taking it easy tonight. Still tired. Supposed to be going to a school friend’s 30th tomorrow night but I don’t know if I can be arsed mingling. Chilling and watching Netflix is more appealing than drinking pints ATM.


----------



## DLTBB

*9th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

45 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Pull Session:*

Meadows row 4 x 8
Rack pull 5 x 5
Stretcher 4 x 10
Chest supported row 4 x 8
Hanging leg raise 6 x failure
EZ bar preacher curl 4 x 8
Standing alternating DB curl 4 x 10
Followed by a 9 minute tanning session. 

Big update - I have an appointment to see a GI specialist finally! 9th August. Can finally start working towards a fix. Happy but I know I’ve still got a while to go. Making progress feels good though. I’ve been stuck in limbo for ages. 

Going to visit family today and spending some time outside in the sun. Have a good weekend guys.


----------



## CJ

Week 8 already, holy crap time flies!!!


----------



## PZT

Serious vacuum is serious


----------



## DLTBB

*10th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 3 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

45 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Legs Session:*

Seated leg curl 4 x 10
Leg press 4 x 8
Machine squat 5 x 8 - 3 second negative
Good morning 3 x 25
Standing calf raise 4 x 25
Went to my mate’s 30th birthday last night. Was fun and nice to catch up with loads of people I haven’t seen for 10+ years. Had a bit to drink but set myself a curfew of 2AM and stuck to it. I felt good enough to train but have been napping all day since. 

I met up with an old friend who’d opened up a Viet style vegan food stall right by the gym so popped over there after training for a tofu sub and an iced coffee. Never usually in to vegan food but it was actually delicious. 

Other than that the day’s been a total write off but was felt nice to let my hair down and catch up with old friends. I’ve missed a scorcher weather wise but hoping the sun continues into the week.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> *10th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 8, Session 3 (Legs):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 45 minute outdoor cycle
> 5,000M row
> *Legs Session:*
> 
> Seated leg curl 4 x 10
> Leg press 4 x 8
> Machine squat 5 x 8 - 3 second negative
> Good morning 3 x 25
> Standing calf raise 4 x 25
> Went to my mate’s 30th birthday last night. Was fun and nice to catch up with loads of people I haven’t seen for 10+ years. Had a bit to drink but set myself a curfew of 2AM and stuck to it. I felt good enough to train but have been napping all day since.
> 
> I met up with an old friend who’d opened up a Viet style vegan food stall right by the gym so popped over there after training for a tofu sub and an iced coffee. Never usually in to vegan food but it was actually delicious.
> 
> Other than that the day’s been a total write off but was felt nice to let my hair down and catch up with old friends. I’ve missed a scorcher weather wise but hoping the sun continues into the week.
> 
> View attachment 24465



Get that Banh Mi into ya


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Get that Banh Mi into ya


Was actually really good man. I don’t usually mess with tofu.


----------



## DLTBB

Bloody boiling today. We just got a couple of new reclining deck-chairs for the back garden and I'm working from home, so I'm going to try to spend an hour or so tanning during my dinner break. I could do with ordering some MT2. I'll probably go with the nasal spray as I'm already pinning too often for my liking after adding the GH. I've had good results with the nasal sprays in the past too, usually noticeably darker within a week. Riding up to the gym for a push session as soon as I finish work today.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> Bloody boiling today. We just got a couple of new reclining deck-chairs for the back garden and I'm working from home, so I'm going to try to spend an hour or so tanning during my dinner break. I could do with ordering some MT2. I'll probably go with the nasal spray as I'm already pinning too often for my liking after adding the GH. I've had good results with the nasal sprays in the past too, usually noticeably darker within a week. Riding up to the gym for a push session as soon as I finish work today.


I didnt even know that was a thing TBH


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> I didnt even know that was a thing TBH


The nasal sprays? It is the exact same solution as the MT2 you would usually inject. I don't think it absorbs quite as well but still does the trick and is less hassle than pinning it each time you want a dose. They sell pre-mixed solutions in spray bottles on a lot of the MT2 websites.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> The nasal sprays? It is the exact same solution as the MT2 you would usually inject. I don't think it absorbs quite as well but still does the trick and is less hassle than pinning it each time you want a dose. They sell pre-mixed solutions in spray bottles on a lot of the MT2 websites.



Not a bad idea actually
Thanks

i might pin Pre-Big tanning session and use Nasal for the longer term buildup.

Call me crazy or a bitch, but ive been on TRT for a while and im tired of pinning, also have to pin B12 all the time tok, so yeah, fuck needles at this point in my life


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Not a bad idea actually
> Thanks
> 
> i might pin Pre-Big tanning session and use Nasal for the longer term buildup.
> 
> Call me crazy or a bitch, but ive been on TRT for a while and im tired of pinning, also have to pin B12 all the time tok, so yeah, fuck needles at this point in my life


I'm the same mate, I try to get away with pinning as little as possible if I can help it. I find the whole process monotonous after doing it so many times over the years.


----------



## DLTBB

*11th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 4 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Push Session:*

DB twist press 4 x 8
Pec minor dip 4 x 8 superset with wide grip dip 4 x 8 - No lockout on wide grip dip
Machine rear lateral 4 x 15 superset with bent over DB swing 4 x 20
V-bar push-down 4 x 8
Kettlebell lying extension 4 x 12
Seems like yesterday I was posting last Monday's log entry. Time is passing by really quickly at the moment.

Feeling much better after a good sleep. I was exhausted yesterday. Can't even remember getting into bed last night. Must have had a good 10+ hours sleep and have had much more energy today as a result.

My rowing is definitely improving. I watched a few videos on YouTube to get some pointers on technique. My form was awful to begin with and the small tweaks have made a difference. I was sweating buckets after that 5,000M. Took ages for my heart rate and breathing to get back to normal as the gym was so humid. 

Going to try to catch some more sun now and then cook a nice meal. New batch of Gousto meals landed yesterday, got a nice selection for the week ahead.

Got this clip yesterday in the nice lighting and forgot to post:



https://imgur.com/a/4uayHpv


----------



## DLTBB

Way too hot to sleep properly last night. Need to buy a fan ASAP. Not as well rested as I'd like to be but will be training pull and doing some cycling/rowing later.


----------



## DLTBB

*12th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 5 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Pull Session:*

Pull-up 4 x failure - Wide grip, all sets 20+ reps
Straight arm pull-down 4 x 10
Hammer pull-down 4 x 8
Stretcher 4 x 10
Machine curl 4 x 15
Reverse curl 4 x 15
Had some DOMS in my traps today which is odd. Must have been engaging them with the superset for rears accidentally. Didn’t hinder my rowing/back session thankfully.

Had a little packet of fizzy laces before training and got a mental pump. 

Extremely thirsty at the moment, drinking water by the gallon. Not used to the heat/humidity at all. 

All colitis symptoms have been almost nonexistent today which has been a welcome change.


----------



## DLTBB

Rest day from lifting today.

Going to go on a bike ride after work so hoping the weather holds up.

Downloaded an App called Komoot which shows some popular routes nearby. Nothing crazy. I'll be happy with 25-30KM at a leisurely pace while soaking up the sun and scenery.

I'm trying to encourage my mate to come along. He's going through a rough patch in his relationship and drinking/doing drugs way too often so it'll be nice to get him outside, moving and getting some fresh air. He said he'll tag along but we'll see if he sticks to it.


----------



## DLTBB

*13th July

Creeping Death Week 8, Session 6 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Legs Session:*

GIANT SET: Leg extension x 15 > Goblet squat x 12 > Walking lunge x 16 > Leg extension iso hold to failure (4 rounds)
Seated calf raise 6 x 15
Week 8 done.

Obsessed with rowing at the moment. I go through little phases like this. Find something I enjoy doing it, get addicted, do it obsessively for a while and eventually burn out. Must be mild autism or something. Just enjoying trying to beat my numbers on the display and it’s improving my fitness so I can’t complain. 

Not a fan of the giant sets for legs but the PDF says it’s the last time thankfully. Hopefully back to regular sets and reps next time. 

2 weeks from today marks exactly one year since I was released from prison, so I’m 50 weeks deep into my comeback now - happy with how things are going training/progress wise. Hopefully will have competed and made my mark by this time next year.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> *13th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 8, Session 6 (Legs):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 30 minute outdoor cycle
> 5,000M row
> *Legs Session:*
> 
> GIANT SET: Leg extension x 15 > Goblet squat x 12 > Walking lunge x 16 > Leg extension iso hold to failure (4 rounds)
> Seated calf raise 6 x 15
> Week 8 done.
> 
> Obsessed with rowing at the moment. I go through little phases like this. Find something I enjoy doing it, get addicted, do it obsessively for a while and eventually burn out. Must be mild autism or something. Just enjoying trying to beat my numbers on the display and it’s improving my fitness so I can’t complain.
> 
> Not a fan of the giant sets for legs but the PDF says it’s the last time thankfully. Hopefully back to regular sets and reps next time.
> 
> 2 weeks from today marks exactly one year since I was released from prison, so I’m 50 weeks deep into my comeback now - happy with how things are going training/progress wise. Hopefully will have competed and made my mark by this time next year.


The urge to beat ones time and "high score". I get the same thing on the stationary bike , trying to put up a faster n faster time. I didn't set out to make a game out of it , there's just something about lookin down at a read out that makes you want to beat the last one. 

Must go all the way to arcade games as a kid.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> The urge to beat ones time and "high score". I get the same thing on the stationary bike , trying to put up a faster n faster time. I didn't set out to make a game out of it , there's just something about lookin down at a read out that makes you want to beat the last one.
> 
> Must go all the way to arcade games as a kid.


Same with me. I was addicted to MMORPGs growing up, games where you can grow your character and level up their skills etc. Bodybuilding is like a real life version of that I guess.


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> This is excellent. I especially like that you posted a picture of your peak while natty.
> 
> Hopefully at least one new member sees this, and realizes they don't necessarily need to start a cycle in order to see very good results.
> 
> 😍


Wrong. I’m blasting gear to look like him while he was peak natty.


----------



## DLTBB

My mate bailed out on the bike ride yesterday and decided to go on a drug and alcohol binge. He’s still at it now. There’s no bloody helping some people. Feel like distancing myself from him because I’ve been having these pep talks with him consistently for almost a decade and he’s no further along than he was back then.


----------



## RiR0

DLTBB said:


> My mate bailed out on the bike ride yesterday and decided to go on a drug and alcohol binge. He’s still at it now. There’s no bloody helping some people. Feel like distancing myself from him because I’ve been having these pep talks with him consistently for almost a decade and he’s no further along than he was back then.


Sorry to hear this. 
I had an old friend I tried to help get clean and get his life together. 
I moved him into a guest room, no rent, helped with food and got him a job as an electrician and ended kicking him out after a month when my wife found a dirty needle he had accidentally dropped beside our front door.


----------



## DLTBB

RiR0 said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> I had an old friend I tried to help get clean and get his life together.
> I moved him into a guest room, no rent, helped with food and got him a job as an electrician and ended kicking him out after a month when my wife found a dirty needle he had accidentally dropped beside our front door.


It’s crazy, there’s no helping some people. I’ve had to bail him out of trouble a few times. He’s been stuck in this cycle for like 8 years now. Gambling, alcohol, drugs. I even had his Mrs message me saying he’s starting to get violent with her while her daughter is in the house. There’s only so many times you can try to help somebody. Definitely thinking of distancing myself from him. I’ve still got my own shit to figure out and need to get my life fully in order rather than wasting energy on somebody who doesn’t want to help himself. It’s a shame because he was a decent kid growing up, nice family etc. Addiction truly fucks some people.


----------



## CJ

Sometimes walking away is the best decision. I've had to do that with a close family member, and I have no regrets.


----------



## DLTBB

*14th July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 1 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

3,000M row (More power-based this time)
*Push Session:*

Flat DB press 3 x 10 (120’s, 125’s, 130’s)
Incline barbell press 3 x 10
Hex press 3 x 10
Machine fly 3 x 10
DB bent over lateral swing 4 x 20
Machine rear delt fly 4 x 8
Bent over cable extension 4 x 8
Seated rope extension 4 x 10
Fell asleep at my laptop from 4-5:15PM so was running behind schedule. Skipped my usual cycling and did a more power-based row instead to save time so I didn’t eat into my evening too much. 

Feeling a little more irritable than usual today. Not sure if it’s hormone related or if I’m tired. Had a bicker with my Mrs because she asked me to mow the lawn. 😂 Got some solid sets out in the gym though with the extra aggression so I can’t complain. 

Chilled weekend ahead. Visiting family and having a TV night tonight. Going to go and get some snacks and build ourselves a fort on the sofa. Can’t imagine it’ll be a late one - I’m pretty tired.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

*16th July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Pull Session:*

DB row 4 x 8
Pull-up x 50 total reps - Did in 2 sets.
Low cable row 4 x 10
Pullover 4 x 10
Barbell hyperextension 2 x 10
EZ bar preacher curl 4 x 12
Hammer curl 4 x 10
A lad in the gym pulled me to one side and was giving me some praise, said he’d just text his mate about me and said I must be 0% body fat. It’s cool because he used to be on juice while I was natural years ago and I used to think damn, that guy’s huge. Nice to turn the tables after years of working hard. 

Bloody exhausted now. Went flat out for the final 90 seconds on the cardio and it’s very hot today. Gonna go home and recharge for a bit.


----------



## DLTBB

Striated vascular horseshoe of doom.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Striated vascular horseshoe of doom.
> View attachment 24726


Geezus christ!!!!!

Looks like someone slid a cannoli under your sleeve. 🤩


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> I had an old friend I tried to help get clean and get his life together.
> I moved him into a guest room, no rent, helped with food and got him a job as an electrician and ended kicking him out after a month when my wife found a dirty needle he had accidentally dropped beside our front door.


Theres a dark fucking joke in there about ,,, so you've met my brother .... but its not very funny.

Shit like that blows when it's some one you really care about.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Geezus christ!!!!!
> 
> Looks like someone slid a cannoli under your sleeve. 🤩


I’m trying brother.


----------



## PZT

Jesus that’s crazy


----------



## DLTBB

*17th July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 3 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
10 x 200M rowing intervals (30 seconds rest)
*Legs Session:*

Seated leg curl 4 x 8
Squat 3 x 8, 1 x drop set
Leg press 3 x 8, 1 x drop set
Hack squat 3 x 10 - 3 second eccentric
Standing calf raise 4 x 10 - Superset tibia raise sets of 25
Great session today. 

The drop sets were to use the working weight from sets 1-3 until failure and then to half the weight and rep until failure. 

Starting to figure out how to use the display on the rowing machine now, so was able to assign intervals rather than using the ‘just row’ option. Went with 10 sets of 200M sprints with 30 seconds rest in between. Pacing was bad and I went too hard for the first 6-7 intervals, so the last few were a slog. Pumped my heart rate rate up nicely though, felt great and feel like I’m learning with each session. ☺️My Dad has just rejoined the gym for the first time in years after I spent the whole day yesterday telling him about how great rowing is (watch me quit in like a week).

Got some left over tortellini which I’m going to heat up for dinner and then spend some time in the sun. Caught a bit of a tan yesterday. Working on building a base tan before I go away so I don’t burn over there.


----------



## presser

read the intro but didnt get a chance hto look thru anything so if say anything wrong its because i didnt read all lol...

bro good job on that  physique. great genetics of muscle bellys and taper. quads are unreal man... good job!
sorry about things you went thru with prison and stuff... hopefully all is going well since all of that happened.. we all go thru trials in lilfe and we learn...


----------



## DLTBB

presser said:


> read the intro but didnt get a chance hto look thru anything so if say anything wrong its because i didnt read all lol...
> 
> bro good job on that  physique. great genetics of muscle bellys and taper. quads are unreal man... good job!
> sorry about things you went thru with prison and stuff... hopefully all is going well since all of that happened.. we all go thru trials in lilfe and we learn...


Thanks. Goals and training probably changed a little since the original post, but still plugging away daily. It’s all good. It’ll have been a year since my release in a couple of weeks and things are progressing nicely. I can’t complain.


----------



## presser

btw that body is something very gifted man.. people can work all there lifes and do everything right and still wont get that no matter how hard they try...  
they can talk diet, training etc and that wont do jack beans to ever get he nastyness you have there... good job man in making those gains.


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> btw that body is something very gifted man.. people can work all there lifes and do everything right and still wont get that no matter how hard they try...
> they can talk diet, training etc and that wont do jack beans to ever get he nastyness you have there... good job man in making those gains.


He’s not single and you’re not his type


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> He’s not single and you’re not his type


oh darn... LOL


----------



## DLTBB

31 handstand push-ups (video at 2x speed), just fucking around in the sun seeing what I can do. 


https://imgur.com/a/3GOu9PK


----------



## presser

DLTBB said:


> 31 handstand push-ups (video at 2x speed), just fucking around in the sun seeing what I can do.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/3GOu9PK


nice bro


----------



## DLTBB

My Dad joined the gym last night after I spent Saturday afternoon hounding him about the benefits of rowing. He did his first session today and completed a 15 minute row and a 25 minute 5KM on the treadmill (he’s in to his running anyway). Decent for a 57 year old. Good to see my enthusiasm rubbing off on others.


----------



## presser

DLTBB said:


> My Dad joined the gym last night after I spent Saturday afternoon hounding him about the benefits of rowing. He did his first session today and completed a 15 minute row and a 25 minute 5KM on the treadmill (he’s in to his running anyway). Decent for a 57 year old. Good to see my enthusiasm rubbing off on others.


thats awesome to get you dad to train with ya ...


----------



## DLTBB

presser said:


> thats awesome to get you dad to train with ya ...


He’s in to cardio but won’t really mess with the weights. He thinks he’ll accidentally get too big if he lifts.  As if I’ve not been pumping myself full of hormones for almost a decade TRYING to get big and failing.


----------



## presser

DLTBB said:


> He’s in to cardio but won’t really mess with the weights. He thinks he’ll accidentally get too big if he lifts.  As if I’ve not been pumping myself full of hormones for almost a decade TRYING to get big and failing.


LOL i hear ya.. glad he is keeping himself in good cardiovascular shape man..i the same age as him.


----------



## DLTBB

*18th July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 4 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

10 x 200M rowing intervals (30 seconds rest)
*Push Session:*

Smith machine incline press 25, 20, 15, 12
Pec minor dip 4 x 8 superset with wide grip dip 4 x 8
Bent over DB swing 4 x 30 superset with spider crawl 4 x 3
Single arm push-down 4 x 8
Kettlebell lying extension 4 x 12
Trained with a friend today. Used to train together regularly but he's been very busy lately. Nice to have a catch up and have a spotter for some sets. Would prefer to train with somebody but it's impossible to find anybody who is reliable.

Glad he was there because I had a funny turn in the gym. It’s been like 36 degrees today. I think it was a mixture of dehydration, sun stroke, overdoing the caffeine and going too hard during my intervals. Felt like I couldn’t breathe and my heart was pounding, then I panicked and must’ve made myself worse. Had to lie on the gym floor in front of the fan. Only just starting to feel normal again now. Had a cold shower afterwards and been lying on my living room floor ever since. Definitely giving training a miss tomorrow as it’s due to be even hotter.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

DLTBB said:


> *18th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 9, Session 4 (Push):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 10 x 200M rowing intervals (30 seconds rest)
> *Push Session:*
> 
> Smith machine incline press 25, 20, 15, 12
> Pec minor dip 4 x 8 superset with wide grip dip 4 x 8
> Bent over DB swing 4 x 30 superset with spider crawl 4 x 3
> Single arm push-down 4 x 8
> Kettlebell lying extension 4 x 12
> Trained with a friend today. Used to train together regularly but he's been very busy lately. Nice to have a catch up and have a spotter for some sets. Would prefer to train with somebody but it's impossible to find anybody who is reliable.
> 
> Glad he was there because I had a funny turn in the gym. It’s been like 36 degrees today. I think it was a mixture of dehydration, sun stroke, overdoing the caffeine and going too hard during my intervals. Felt like I couldn’t breathe and my heart was pounding, then I panicked and must’ve made myself worse. Had to lie on the gym floor in front of the fan. Only just starting to feel normal again now. Had a cold shower afterwards and been lying on my living room floor ever since. Definitely giving training a miss tomorrow as it’s due to be even hotter.


What do you think of the Pec Minor dips?


----------



## DLTBB

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What do you think of the Pec Minor dips?


I like ‘em mate yeah. Especially when superset with a regular dip because you’re sort of rotating between emphasising the stretch and then the contraction. Drives a shit ton of blood into the chest.


----------



## presser

DLTBB said:


> *18th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 9, Session 4 (Push):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 10 x 200M rowing intervals (30 seconds rest)
> *Push Session:*
> 
> Smith machine incline press 25, 20, 15, 12
> Pec minor dip 4 x 8 superset with wide grip dip 4 x 8
> Bent over DB swing 4 x 30 superset with spider crawl 4 x 3
> Single arm push-down 4 x 8
> Kettlebell lying extension 4 x 12
> Trained with a friend today. Used to train together regularly but he's been very busy lately. Nice to have a catch up and have a spotter for some sets. Would prefer to train with somebody but it's impossible to find anybody who is reliable.
> 
> Glad he was there because I had a funny turn in the gym. It’s been like 36 degrees today. I think it was a mixture of dehydration, sun stroke, overdoing the caffeine and going too hard during my intervals. Felt like I couldn’t breathe and my heart was pounding, then I panicked and must’ve made myself worse. Had to lie on the gym floor in front of the fan. Only just starting to feel normal again now. Had a cold shower afterwards and been lying on my living room floor ever since. Definitely giving training a miss tomorrow as it’s due to be even hotter.


good workout


----------



## DLTBB

presser said:


> good workout


Was a good session until I collapsed and thought I was going to die man.


----------



## DLTBB

Still didn’t feel 100% this morning. Had to have 2 fans pointing at me last night with bottles of ice under my pits. Just couldn’t cool myself down. Called in sick and spent the whole day sleeping. Only just managed to get up now. Obviously no training today! Rehydrating and taking it easy. I owe the gym £2 because the lad behind the desk had to bring me a Grenade bar over as I lay on the floor yesterday and I didn’t even have the energy to open Apple Pay. 😂


----------



## eazy

DLTBB said:


> Was a good session until I collapsed and thought I was going to die man.


well, your program is called creeping death


----------



## DLTBB

eazy said:


> well, your program is called creeping death


I felt pretty close to actual death yesterday, was horrendous.


----------



## eazy

DLTBB said:


> I felt pretty close to actual death yesterday, was horrendous.


sorry to joke about it. hope today finds you feeling better.


----------



## DLTBB

eazy said:


> sorry to joke about it. hope today finds you feeling better.


Yeah man I’m almost back to normal now. I think a good sleep tonight will do it. Will be thankful when this heat fucks off.


----------



## DLTBB

Feeling human again now. Glad it's finally cooled down over here. I didn't have the best sleep due to the heat but I think I had just about enough to tide me over. I'll be back in the gym straight after work for a pull session and a distance session on the rowing machine. Going to keep my HR at 130-140 and I'll make sure to hydrate myself properly before training. 

My mate who has been off the rails has been behaving himself and has a job interview lined up for tomorrow. Hopefully he sticks to it.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> Feeling human again now. Glad it's finally cooled down over here. I didn't have the best sleep due to the heat but I think I had just about enough to tide me over. I'll be back in the gym straight after work for a pull session and a distance session on the rowing machine. Going to keep my HR at 130-140 and I'll make sure to hydrate myself properly before training.
> 
> My mate who has been off the rails has been behaving himself and has a job interview lined up for tomorrow. Hopefully he sticks to it.



That heat and the CD death march really took a toll eh?

Ive tried CD2 in the past and it put a fuck tonne of strain on me, very difficult program on some days, so much fucking volume


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> That heat and the CD death march really took a toll eh?
> 
> Ive tried CD2 in the past and it put a fuck tonne of strain on me, very difficult program on some days, so much fucking volume


Indeed. Plus I picked the 6-day version rather than a 5-day. I could've easily got away with 1 leg session per rotation but wanted to be a bad ass. Combine that with broken sleep, extreme heat, no air conditioning, being dehydrated and nailing a shit load of caffeine before training and it's not going to end well.  😆  I'm an idiot TBH. But only a few weeks of CD left now before switching back to something with less volume.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 5 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
5000M row (130-135BPM)
*Pull Session:*

Neutral grip pull-up 4 x failure - 2 warm-up sets of lat pull-down before. First set was a sloppy 30. Still not fully energised after Monday’s debacle. 
Chest supported row 4 x 8
DB pull-over 4 x 10
Smith machine shrug 4 x failure - Was supposed to be Farmer's walks but there isn't enough space in the gym during peak time to even attempt them.
Reverse curl 4 x 15
Hammer curl 4 x 15
Good session. Almost back to normal now. Neutral grip pull-ups at high reps obliterated my biceps and forearms and impacted a lot of working sets on later exercises. 

Tried to pay off my £2 debt to the gym for the Grenade Bar they fed me while I was sprawled out on the floor on Monday but they insisted it was on the house. 

Kept myself hydrated today and going to make a conscious effort to eat more fruit in place of the sweets/chocolate I've been eating lately. Hopefully agrees with my stomach/digestive issues more. Going to head over to Tesco and stock up on food/drinks for the week.

PEDs I am just going to drop down to Test/Var for the time being and keep tabs on BP/RHR to make sure everything is as I'd like it to be.


----------



## DLTBB

https://imgur.com/a/EzYHvBO


----------



## presser

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 24905
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/EzYHvBO


glad you are feeling yourself again man.. good stuff!


----------



## DLTBB

Forgot to post this one which shows a bit of graininess and vascularity in the old shoulder.


----------



## Stickler

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 24905
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/EzYHvBO


Awesome! Also that pull up video..was it on repeat? After about 4 THOUSAND of them I was like wtf?!


----------



## DLTBB

Stickler said:


> Awesome! Also that pull up video..was it on repeat? After about 4 THOUSAND of them I was like wtf?!


😆 It was my first set. I think my biceps and forearms gave out before my back did. You can see the pulling angle change for the last 6-8 reps. It's on 2.5x speed BTW.


----------



## Stickler

DLTBB said:


> 😆 It was my first set. I think my biceps and forearms gave out before my back did. You can see the pulling angle change for the last 6-8 reps. It's on 2.5x speed BTW.


Yeah, my phone volume is off so I didn't have sound,  but felt like I was watching a jacked up episode of Benny Hill (half here might not even know who that is)


----------



## presser

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 24933
> 
> Forgot to post this one which shows a bit of graininess and vascularity in the old shoulder.


shredded and dry.. nioce


----------



## DLTBB

Randomly found this guy's channel recently and have watched a lot of his stuff. Not bodybuilding related, but more fitness and lifestyle. He was out of shape and overweight in his 30's, started off with slow 5KM park runs and has progressed into 100KM runs, a respectable level on Zwift, Spartan races and a cool looking event called Hyrox. He's in his late 40's now, on TRT and is super fit. I think that's the direction I will try to go eventually - can't see myself pushing bodybuilding and taking multiple compounds well in to my 40's. Here's the Hyrox event I mentioned, it's 8 x 1KM run with other activities sandwiched in between e.g. Ski ERG, rowing, wall balls, farmers walks etc. Looks brutal.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st July

Creeping Death Week 9, Session 6 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minute outdoor cycle
Rope grappler 10 x 30 second intervals/30 second rest
*Legs Session:*

Barbell SLDL 4 x 10 superset with lying leg curl 4 x 10 - 1 second hold and squeeze with each rep on SLDL.
Hack squat 1 x 20 continuous ,  1 x 5 rest paused + 15 continuous, 1 x 10 rest paused + 10 continuous - Program suggested a horizontal machine press but the gym doesn't have one.
Smith machine lunge 4 x 10
Seated calf raise 6 x 15
Not ideal having to substitute exercises but we don't have a machine press like the one listed in the program. Still got some killer sets with that mixture of rest paused and continuous  reps. Not done that before.

3/4 of the way through CD2 now. It's been good but I'll be glad to see the back of it. I prefer to work at straight sets of 6-8 nowadays rather than upwards of 10 reps with added drop sets, super sets etc.

All nutrition has been on point last couple of days and just picked up a fresh haul of food shopping to keep me going. Digestion feels better already.


----------



## DLTBB

I have some DOMS in my lower back today. It's a weak point for me and I probably don't do DL often enough. Will try to incorporate them more going forward when I change my split. I'll see how it feels later on, might have to opt out of rowing, but should be fine to do my Push session.

Slept much better this week. Even managed to get up about an hour before my alarm the last few days which has been helpful as I can tick off tasks/chores before I'd usually be awake. Feel much more productive.


----------



## DLTBB

On a more negative note, the NHS is a total joke.

I've been waiting months to see a specialist for my colitis. I finally got an appointment (which isn't even a proper appointment, it's a bloody telephone consultation) which was booked for August 6th but today I received a letter explaining it's been cancelled and postponed to mid-October!

Meanwhile I have to sit around and twiddle my thumbs while my condition/symptoms could get worse. Absolute nightmare.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> On a more negative note, the NHS is a total joke.
> 
> I've been waiting months to see a specialist for my colitis. I finally got an appointment (which isn't even a proper appointment, it's a bloody telephone consultation) which was booked for August 6th but today I received a letter explaining it's been cancelled and postponed to mid-October!
> 
> Meanwhile I have to sit around and twiddle my thumbs while my condition/symptoms could get worse. Absolute nightmare.



Shit
Sorry to hear that man.

I know the Healthcare system csn be a pain


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Shit
> Sorry to hear that man.
> 
> I know the Healthcare system csn be a pain


It's crazy. Thankfully things have calmed down a little bit over the last few weeks but that can change at any time! Going to try to talk to somebody on Monday and see if it can be brought forward.


----------



## Stickler

DLTBB said:


> Not ideal having to substitute exercises but we don't have a machine press like the one listed in the program. Still got some killer sets with that mixture of rest paused and continuous  reps. Not done that before.



Yeah man, my coach has me doing leg presses the same way. Legs end up on fire by the end of each set. Great intensity!   Keep killing it bro.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> It's crazy. Thankfully things have calmed down a little bit over the last few weeks but that can change at any time! Going to try to talk to somebody on Monday and see if it can be brought forward.



Im not sure how the system is over there, but as one of the colonies, we base a lot of our systems on yours.

One thing i can advise
Complain
Then complain more

Yell and scream and demand, or you wont get any where

I have quite a few healthcare proffesional friends, they all tell me a similar story

This is a re quote
"We actually don't give a fuck if you die, i left a heart attack patient in a hallway for 7 hours because i was busy and tired, if he died, its not my problem anyways... he didnt die... which meant the fucker was just being a pussy"


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im not sure how the system is over there, but as one of the colonies, we base a lot of our systems on yours.
> 
> One thing i can advise
> Complain
> Then complain more
> 
> Yell and scream and demand, or you wont get any where
> 
> I have quite a few healthcare proffesional friends, they all tell me a similar story
> 
> This is a re quote
> "We actually don't give a fuck if you die, i left a heart attack patient in a hallway for 7 hours because i was busy and tired, if he died, its not my problem anyways... he didnt die... which meant the fucker was just being a pussy"


Sounds like a stand up guy.  😆 

Yeah I will definitely make some noise on Monday when somebody is actually available to talk.


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd July

Creeping Death Week 10, Session 1 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

5,000M row
Push Session:

Flat DB press 3 x 10 - Top set 125lbs. 
Incline barbell press 3 x 6
Wide grip dip 3 x failure - All sets 30+ reps.
Incline DB fly 3 x 10 + 6 partials
Over and back press 4 x 8
Machine rear delt fly 4 x 25
Triceps push-down (single handle) 4 x 10
Seated rope overhead extension 4 x 10
Lots of exercises. Had to be careful on over and back press as I'm conscious of hurting my shoulder. Could probably do with employing a bit of mobility work but I am lazy. Worked up to some great sets this session, very happy with it. 

Quite a bit of rain here today, hence me missing the usual cycling, but it's a welcome change after the excessive heat earlier in the week.

Feeling good overall. Obviously a bit disappointed about my appointment with the GI specialist being pushed back so far, but I'm going to avoid getting myself too worked up about it. I'll try to call the hospital on Monday and see if it can be brought forward. If not, I'll just do whatever I can to keep my symptoms under control between now and October. Like I said, it's not been too terrible recently, but it can flare up at any time so I need to be careful.

Not much planned for the weekend other than visiting my Mrs's family for her Nephew's first birthday and a couple of gym sessions. Cooking a chicken katsu curry tonight. Should be nice.


----------



## DLTBB

Oh yeah, remember the weird lady on Instagram who randomly sent me a naked picture with my name written on her arm a couple of months ago? She messaged again today asking for naked videos of me. I said no and that I think she’s some kind of bot. She said she’d prove herself by sending a pic right now with my name on her, only she must’ve deleted our chat history and sent the exact same picture as last time. Clearly some kind of fake account trying to solicit naked pictures and videos from muscular men, the freak.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> Oh yeah, remember the weird lady on Instagram who randomly sent me a naked picture with my name written on her arm a couple of months ago? She messaged again today asking for naked videos of me. I said no and that I think she’s some kind of bot. She said she’d prove herself by sending a pic right now with my name on her, only she must’ve deleted our chat history and sent the exact same picture as last time. Clearly some kind of fake account trying to solicit naked pictures and videos from muscular men, the freak.


If you send me the pic and can tell you if it’s legit or not


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> If you send me the pic and can tell you if it’s legit or not


I posted it earlier on in the thread somewhere. She’s lying down looking at the camera and you can see her bare ass sticking up in the background. She had ‘Dan’ written on her arm, but it looks Photoshopped TBH.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd July

Creeping Death Week 10, Session 2 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Pull Session:*

DB row 4 x 10
Chin-up x 55 total reps (2 sets)
Chest supported row 4 x 8
Single arm supinated row 3 x 10
Barbell hyperextension 3 x 10
EZ bar curl 4 x 8
Reverse curl 4 x 10
Woke up naturally fairly early. Cooked an omelette and went straight to the gym, nice to have the training done early and have the rest of the day ahead of me. Was another very good session, just had to be careful with the hypers as my lower back is still a little bit tender from hitting SLDL during my last leg session.

Definitely getting stronger on a lot of lifts, I feel fitter and I’m starting to see some development I haven’t really seen before, even in the past when I was running lots of gear. More thickness in my arms and upper back, brachialis is popping etc.

Feeling really good but at the same time, I’ll be happy to cruise in 5 weeks or so as it’ll be a good opportunity to focus on other goals a little more like my fitness.


----------



## DLTBB

Calories been a bit high today. There was a spread of Mexican style food at the birthday party I went to and I couldn’t help myself. Not gonna beat myself up about it too much but my stomach probably won’t thank me. Bonus pic of the dog wearing a mini sombrero.


----------



## DLTBB

*24th July*

Was due for CD2 leg session but my lower back and hamstrings still have DOMS from last time. Still trained legs but focused on movements that don’t involve back/hamstrings too much. Abductors, adductors, glute kickbacks, Sissy squats, leg extensions and then standing calf raises. 6-20 rep range. Got some good sets. Finished off with some crunches and hanging leg raises. For cardio today I’ll be taking the bike out for a few hours and riding down some scenic routes and getting some fresh air. Bit of a change of pace from the regular routine, feels nice.


----------



## DLTBB

Prime bodybuilding fuel.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 25267
> 
> Prime bodybuilding fuel.


Fk meeeeer


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> Fk meeeeer


It’s a friend’s spot. He started cooking from home and doing deliveries during lockdown and has opened a little stand at a local food hall. Amazing flavours. He’s doing really well.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> It’s a friend’s spot. He started cooking from home and doing deliveries during lockdown and has opened a little stand at a local food hall. Amazing flavours. He’s doing really well.


Man it looks amazing


----------



## DLTBB

Had a crappy sleep last night and puked this morning, so feeling drained at the moment. Maybe something I ate yesterday didn't agree with me, I'm never usually sick. Going to take a rest day and have a bath and an early night. Managed to get my specialist appointment rescheduled to August rather than it being postponed until October. Happy with that.


----------



## IronSoul

Man all of that food looks so good. Hate to hear about you not feeling well. I hate when that happens. Hope you got some rest and are feeling better today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

Damn, been sleeping since finishing work at like 4PM up until now at 10PM. Energy levels were next to nothing. Just about managed to wake up and make myself a smoothie before going back to bed so I at least have some calories/goodness in me. Took a handful of Vitamin C too. I’ve felt lethargic and sore all over. Hoping it’s not COVID or w/e. I even smell poorly.


----------



## presser

💪💪💪


----------



## DLTBB

Feeling slightly better today but still nowhere near 100%. Managed to get some food down and keeping myself hydrated. Going to take another rest day today and hoping I'm feeling good enough to train again tomorrow. Must be a bug or something. Plenty of Lemsips and Vitamin C on the cards today.


----------



## presser

DLTBB said:


> Feeling slightly better today but still nowhere near 100%. Managed to get some food down and keeping myself hydrated. Going to take another rest day today and hoping I'm feeling good enough to train again tomorrow. Must be a bug or something. Plenty of Lemsips and Vitamin C on the cards today.


get better bro


----------



## IronSoul

I’m glad you’re feeling better dude and able to keep some water and food in. Hope you continue to improve and maintain while sick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presser

hope all is good brother and you are feeling better


----------



## DLTBB

Think I'm over the worst of it now guys. Feeling better in myself. Still a little bit drained, fatigued and probably dehydrated. I think it must have been some kind of stomach bug. I must've shat liquid magma a good 15+ times yesterday. Tried to eat a normal meal with some jerk chicken, rice and lentils but it came back up shortly after. Managed to get breakfast down today. Colitis combined with a stomach bug can't be good for the body at all! I should be able to train tonight but I can't see it being a heavy one. I'll see how I feel once I get to the gym. It might just be that it's a lighter session and I focus on good form, slightly higher reps and getting some blood in to the muscles. Any cardio will be kept at slightly lower BPM. Feeling slightly smaller and flatter right now but that'll just be down to losing a lot of water and food intake being minimal. I'll be back to normal soon I'm sure.


----------



## DLTBB

https://www.instagram.com/moddershalloaks/
Me and my Mrs have an overnight stay booked here in a week on Saturday. Got inclusive treatments (massage and facial) and a 3-course meal. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Stickler

DLTBB said:


> Chin-up x 55 total reps (2 sets)



Damn.  Impressive. I wish I never overlooked chin ups. I'm still using an assisted machine. I think I got turned off after trying wrestling my freshman year in high-school. We had to do "the peg board" on the wall and I wasn't a lean kid. I hated that and it translated to saying fuck pull ups because it was an honest reflection of how weak I was. Plus we had to do it in front of the entire team. Fuck YOU coach, way to change my life forever Mr. Humiliation. Lol

I digress,  awesome job bro.


----------



## Stickler

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 25267
> 
> Prime bodybuilding fuel.


DAMN!!!  STRAIGHT UP FCKN JEALOUS!


----------



## DLTBB

*27th July

Creeping Death Week 10, Session 4 (Push):

Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
5,000M row
*Push Session:*

Incline barbell press 3 x 8
Flat DB fly 3 x 8 superset with wide grip dip 3 x failure
Bent over DB swing 3 x 12 superset with spider crawl 3 x 3
Single arm pushdown 4 x 12
CGBP 4 x 8
Glad to be back in the gym. Still not 100% but definitely improving. Probably lost a bit of water/glycogen while I've been unwell but I should be back to normal within a few days. The rest probably did me some good anyway. Hadn't had 2 straight days off for a while until now. Fatigue set in very quickly but managed a few decent sets.


----------



## DLTBB

Exactly a year since I was released from prison today. It's gone really quick. Happy with how things are shaping up so far. Just need to iron out the health issues which should start properly from August 16th when I speak to a specialist and then I'll be pretty much content. In the gym for an epic pull session later.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> Exactly a year since I was released from prison today. It's gone really quick. Happy with how things are shaping up so far. Just need to iron out the health issues which should start properly from August 16th when I speak to a specialist and then I'll be pretty much content. In the gym for an epic pull session later.



Congrats on the anniversary lol.

Hopefully the GI gets sorted out, 
I know how much of a pain it can be, one day youre good, the next, pain and puking lol, it sucks


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> Congrats on the anniversary lol.
> 
> Hopefully the GI gets sorted out,
> I know how much of a pain it can be, one day youre good, the next, pain and puking lol, it sucks


Thankyou. 

Indeed, hopefully it's a little more stable soon.


----------



## Stickler

DLTBB said:


> Exactly a year since I was released from prison today. It's gone really quick. Happy with how things are shaping up so far. Just need to iron out the health issues which should start properly from August 16th when I speak to a specialist and then I'll be pretty much content. In the gym for an epic pull session later.


Way to be free in every way brother. Welcome back.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

DLTBB said:


> Exactly a year since I was released from prison today. It's gone really quick. Happy with how things are shaping up so far. Just need to iron out the health issues which should start properly from August 16th when I speak to a specialist and then I'll be pretty much content. In the gym for an epic pull session later.


Good work bro, I remember my first year out was probably the hardest. Keep doing what your doing and don't look back.


----------



## DLTBB

*28th July

Creeping Death Week 10, Session 5 (Pull):

Cardio Work:*

45 minutes outdoor cycle
*Pull Session:*

Low row 4 x 12
Smith machine row 4 x 8
Shrug 4 x 10
Barbell curl 4 x 10
Hammer curl 4 x 10
Running behind schedule. Got some MT2 and took 1mg and ended up falling asleep for an hour this afternoon. My dick felt like I’d took 10 Cialis tabs too. Crazy stuff. I want to get some colour to me before I go on holiday in 5 weeks so I’ll probably dose it at 200-250mg 3 times a week.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> *28th July
> 
> Creeping Death Week 10, Session 5 (Pull):
> 
> Cardio Work:*
> 
> 45 minutes outdoor cycle
> *Pull Session:*
> 
> Low row 4 x 12
> Smith machine row 4 x 8
> Shrug 4 x 10
> Barbell curl 4 x 10
> Hammer curl 4 x 10
> Running behind schedule. Got some MT2 and took 1mg and ended up falling asleep for an hour this afternoon. My dick felt like I’d took 10 Cialis tabs too. Crazy stuff. I want to get some colour to me before I go on holiday in 5 weeks so I’ll probably dose it at 200-250mg 3 times a week.



1mg
Damn lol

@Human_Backhoe , how much did you take that one time?


----------



## DLTBB

This was my first pic back in the gym a year ago BTW.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

silentlemon1011 said:


> 1mg
> Damn lol
> 
> @Human_Backhoe , how much did you take that one time?



I think it was 5mg lol







						Pinned the wrong peptide! Bonerz feelz and hole confusion.
					

This is a re post of what I posted on another forum.    Daily regiment Am 2iu gh, 2.5 mg epitalon Pm .25 mg melanotan2 eod, 2.5 mg epitalon.  I started the melanotan2 this week and had only done a .25mg test, as expected my face flushed and I felt nauseous.   After a good day in the sun with my...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				





Man was that a brutal day


----------



## DLTBB

Human_Backhoe said:


> I think it was 5mg lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinned the wrong peptide! Bonerz feelz and hole confusion.
> 
> 
> This is a re post of what I posted on another forum.    Daily regiment Am 2iu gh, 2.5 mg epitalon Pm .25 mg melanotan2 eod, 2.5 mg epitalon.  I started the melanotan2 this week and had only done a .25mg test, as expected my face flushed and I felt nauseous.   After a good day in the sun with my...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ugbodybuilding.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man was that a brutal day


Crazy. 1mg wiped me out for a couple of hours yesterday. Can already see a tan forming after just 9 minutes on the sun bed though!


----------



## DLTBB

Think I will retire Creeping Death after tonight's session. That will have been 10 full weeks of the 6 session rotation. It's supposed to be 12 weeks but as you can tell, I'm a little bit run down lately and I feel like I will benefit from backing off a little bit and looking at a little less volume with maybe an extra rest day or two throughout the week. I'll just end up working myself into a hole otherwise and it'll be counterproductive. Going to have a think about how to structure it. I may just revert back to my old PPL split as it suited me really well volume wise, or I might come up with something fresh. I'll post w/e I come up with and make sure you guys approve.


----------



## DLTBB

Was talking to a lad on Instagram and he said he’d been using this greens supplement which contained a few bits and pieces to boost gut health and digestion and suggested it might be worth trying to help with the colitis. He said he had a bag going spare and sent one over, God bless him. I’ll give it a whirl. Reviews online all look positive. It’s £97 for a bag this size which seems steep, but I certainly can’t complain for a freebie and it’s worth giving anything a try that might help with the gut at this point.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Have you looking into this?

I did quite a bit of research into this a couple years ago.....seems promising 

Also @RiR0 @silentlemon1011 





			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5752708/&ved=2ahUKEwjCyJPwsp75AhVUkIkEHS5QDk4QFnoECBIQAQ&usg=AOvVaw2QzxiQoQF_j7RzA7KloAPk


----------



## Human_Backhoe

There are many more studies in this field.  This is just a starting point. Just figured it might be worth a shot


----------



## DLTBB

Human_Backhoe said:


> There are many more studies in this field.  This is just a starting point. Just figured it might be worth a shot


A dude sent me some a few months ago and some TB-500 too. I started it and it did seem to help and my sleep quality improved. I need to re-up and give it a longer trial as I only had a 1 month supply.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

DLTBB said:


> A dude sent me some a few months ago and some TB-500 too. I started it and it did seem to help and my sleep quality improved. I need to re-up and give it a longer trial as I only had a 1 month supply.



The bpc is active orally.  Was that how you tried it?


----------



## DLTBB

Human_Backhoe said:


> The bpc is active orally.  Was that how you tried it?


I was just pinning them at the time as I wasn't aware BPC could be used orally. I'd have preferred that as it was the daily pinning which put me off continuing.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

So how do you feel running creeping death worked for you? Did you make good gains on it? Would you do it again?


----------



## DLTBB

CohibaRobusto said:


> So how do you feel running creeping death worked for you? Did you make good gains on it? Would you do it again?


I’ve gained strength in the rep ranges used in CD and I’ve gained body weight which all looks lean (haven’t measured). Arms in particular feel thicker. I’d do it again if/when I’m firing on all cylinders and 100% healthy. But for now with my digestion and sleep being subpar, the volume of CD is a bit tiring for me long term.


----------



## DLTBB

*29th July

Creeping Death Week 10, Session 6 (Legs):

Cardio Work:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
3,000M row
*Legs Session:*

Lying leg curl 3 x 15
Frog squat 3 x 8
Bulgarian split squat drop set of death x 4
DB SLDL 2 x 8
Seated calf raise 6 x 15
That concludes CD V2 for me. My verdict - Some enjoyable sessions, some great pumps, exposed me to some movements and techniques I wouldn't usually use. Overall, good learning curve. My personal preference lends to slightly lower volume nowadays, which I'll switch back to going forward.

Regarding the new split, I might get some hate for this, but I’m thinking of going down the traditional ‘bro split’ route for a little while. I’ve used 6 days a week PPL variations for almost a year straight now, hitting every muscle group twice a week. I think it’ll be a nice change for me to drop to once a week with a dedicated arm day for a little while. It’s worked for me in the past and I’ve had fun doing it. 

Going to cook some fajitas and have a chilled one this evening. Tired again!


----------



## PZT

It amazes me all the issues you have but still steady improve on an already awesome physique. We should all take notes. Good job sir


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> It amazes me all the issues you have but still steady improve on an already awesome physique. We should all take notes. Good job sir


Thanks! Hopefully I’m a normal functioning human being soon.


----------



## DLTBB

*30th July

Cardio:*

45 minutes bike
3,000M row
*Chest:*

Flat DB press 3 x 6-8 (Top set 135lbs DB’s)
Dip 3 x 6-8 (Top sets +125lbs)
Incline Hammer Strength press 3 x 6-8 (Top sets 4 plates per side)
Clavicular cable press 3 x 8-12
Machine fly 3 x 8-12
Camber bar push-up 1 x failure
Fun session. ☺️ 9 minute tanning and home to relax for a bit.


----------



## DLTBB

*31st July

Cardio:*

30 minutes bike
30 minutes incline treadmill 130BPM
*Back:*

Wide grip pull-up 3 x 6-8 (Top set +85lbs DB)
Bent over barbell row 3 x 6-8 (Top sets 140KG)
Iliac pull-down 3 x 8-12 (Top sets with stack)
Straight arm push-down (single arm) 3 x 8-12
Barbell shrug 1 x 15, 1 x 12, 2 x 8
Feeling good. ☺️

As much as I enjoy rowing, incline treadmill might be the safest bet longterm as it’s very low impact for me. My biceps and shoulders felt delicate during 5KM rows and it seems silly to risk even a niggle if I can avoid it and reach desired HR with the treadmill.


----------



## DLTBB

*1st August

Cardio*:

10 x 200M row
*Shoulders*:

Seated DB press 3 x 6-8 (Top set 115lbs DB’s)
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10 partials with heavy weight + 3 x 10 with lighter weight
Cable rear delt fly 3 x mechanical drop set 10 + 10
Trained with a mate so took our time and had a spot for the pressing which was nice. Pressed for time so not tons of sets but the sets we did were all effective.


----------



## DLTBB

1 month 'til I go on holiday now. Dosing MT2 at 200mcg EOD and already seeing visible results so will continue at that dose for now. I've only been running Test for the last couple of weeks. Will probably put a bit of either Turinabol or Anavar back in before I go briefly and will cruise afterwards for a good 8-10 weeks. Been enjoying training a single muscle group for the last few days, feeling less fatigue overall.


----------



## silentlemon1011

DLTBB said:


> *30th July
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 45 minutes bike
> 3,000M row
> *Chest:*
> 
> Flat DB press 3 x 6-8 (Top set 135lbs DB’s)
> Dip 3 x 6-8 (Top sets +125lbs)
> Incline Hammer Strength press 3 x 6-8 (Top sets 4 plates per side)
> Clavicular cable press 3 x 8-12
> Machine fly 3 x 8-12
> Camber bar push-up 1 x failure
> Fun session. ☺️ 9 minute tanning and home to relax for a bit.



So with your new split, youre doing a dedicated chest day?
So as per your last update, that leaves a dedicated arm day as well, based off of a 6 day a week program... so im guessing 2 leg days?


----------



## DLTBB

silentlemon1011 said:


> So with your new split, youre doing a dedicated chest day?
> So as per your last update, that leaves a dedicated arm day as well, based off of a 6 day a week program... so im guessing 2 leg days?


Just one leg day per week should be enough for me. I'll train legs tonight. I'll try to get 2 rest days, maybe one sometimes. So I'll hit everything once over a 6-7 day period.


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd August

Cardio:*

3,000M row
*Legs*:

Barbell squat 3 x 4-8
Leg press 3 x 6-10
Single leg extension 2 x 12, 1 x triple drop set
Single leg curl 2 d 12, 1 x triple drop set
Standing calf raise 4 x 8-15
Bit tired but got it in. ☺️ Trained with my mate again, he’s committed himself to a 2 month transformation so I’ll post results if he sticks to it.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd August

Cardio:*

3,000M row
*Arms*:

Dip 3 x 6 (+145lbs DB)
Single arm crossbody push-down 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
Decline DB extension 3 x 12
Chin 3 x 6 (+115lbs DB)
Machine preacher 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
DB hammer curl 2 x 8
Straight bar curl 4 x 10 - Super light, set for set immediately after partner finishes
Done. Neither of us could be bothered training but we were both glad we got it done. Could’ve easily grabbed a caffeine drink to perk myself up but I’m avoiding it in the evening if I can help it to help with my sleep quality.


----------



## IronSoul

Good work man, and getting it done without the caffeine in the evening. That sleep quality is crucial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Man your journal here is awesome. I wish you'd put some of the weights you're working with more often though. As a smaller dude, it helps me see where I'm gonna have to work up to in order to get the physique I want.

I saw you were doing weighted dips with 145, and I was like damn holy shit I have a ways to go... Lol.

Keep it up, you're an inspiration man.


----------



## DLTBB

CohibaRobusto said:


> Man your journal here is awesome. I wish you'd put some of the weights you're working with more often though. As a smaller dude, it helps me see where I'm gonna have to work up to in order to get the physique I want.
> 
> I saw you were doing weighted dips with 145, and I was like damn holy shit I have a ways to go... Lol.
> 
> Keep it up, you're an inspiration man.


Thank you. I will start to include some more of the weights for my compound lifts now I’ll be back into a steady routine. Yeah I’m pretty good with dips. My top working sets have been 150lbs. The top DBs in my gym are 175’s so hopefully I can work up to them soon. Would be a nice flex.


----------



## DLTBB

Got some DOMS in my arms today, first time in ages. I would’ve liked a rest day today but my mate missed Chest this week and wants to train it tonight so I’m going to get in anyway and see how it goes. Friday I’ll take as a rest day and Saturday I’m on the spa break with my Mrs there so it’ll either be a full rest day or something fairly low impact if there’s an on-site gym on the resort. Quick pic of current leg cuts and the colour from the MT2 is creeping in.


----------



## hard_gains

DLTBB said:


> Got some DOMS in my arms today, first time in ages. I would’ve liked a rest day today but my mate missed Chest this week and wants to train it tonight so I’m going to get in anyway and see how it goes. Friday I’ll take as a rest day and Saturday I’m on the spa break with my Mrs there so it’ll either be a full rest day or something fairly low impact if there’s an on-site gym on the resort. Quick pic of current leg cuts and the colour from the MT2 is creeping in.
> View attachment 25834


True or false? Did you fluff up the meat hammer before this pic?


----------



## DLTBB

hard_gains said:


> True or false? Did you fluff up the meat hammer before this pic?


Looks small there TBH so don't think it had much blood in it.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> Looks small there TBH so don't think it had much blood in it.


Lies! Dicks veins hanging down to your tear drops bro! Plus @Yano is not impress lol


----------



## DLTBB

*4th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes  stationary bike 150BPM
*Chest*:

Pin press (1 inch above chest) 2 x 6 (142.5KG, 152.5KG) 1 x 4 + 2 rest pause (162.5KG)
Machine press 2 x 8, 1 x 5 + 4 + 1 rest pause (145KG)
Pec deck 2 x 10, 1 x triple drop set
Clavicular cable press 3 x 10-12
Done. Taking 1-2 days rest now. ☺️ Had a fall out with my Mrs and stayed at my parents. Just patched things up now so back home. Going to order some grub on Deliveroo as I don’t feel like cooking tonight. Will try to keep it reasonably clean. Chest feels large ATM.


----------



## DLTBB

Quick general update:

Gear has been at 300mg Test E for 2.5 weeks now. I dropped other compounds as I have a Doctor’s appointment coming up and will have bloods taken and wanted to make sure I could get all of my markers in range. My BP had gone up by a few points too and I wanted to fix that. Sitting comfortably in range now which is good. 

Mentally I feel good, mood and libido are in a good place. Still have the occasional low day but I think that’s more mental than hormone related. 

Training is going well. I’m enjoying hitting each muscle group once a week right now. My body is benefitting from it. Whether I’ll prefer it longterm I’m not sure, but after hitting each muscle group twice a week for almost a year, it’s been a good change. 

Diet has been acceptable in that I’m meeting my calorie and protein goal but I am prone to eating 5-600 calories worth of ‘junk’ in the evening. It fits within my calorie goal so I’m not undoing progress but I know it’s not optimal for me as it can upset my stomach. That’s something I need to work on but I just enjoy Fizzy Fish and Aero caramel so it’s difficult. 

Still managing to maintain a good mix of being dry and full. Forgot to post this one, it’s from the same day as the previous picture so don’t worry, I have changed underwear since. Shows I’m still fairly dry around the midsection but still have decent fullness/vascularity in legs. 


And here’s a comparison from a few years ago. Keep in mind the picture on the left I’d have been on Test, high Tren and a strong oral like Superdrol/Anadrol and yet I’m holding similar amounts of tissue on much less now.


----------



## DLTBB

Had a nice day fellas. Booked in to the spa resort at 3PM, spent some time at the outdoor pool, then some time under the hydrotherapy jets, then an excruciating but soothing massage by a woman built like a fridge, then some time in the hot tub and finally a 3 course meal and some drinks at the balcony bar overlooking the lake. I tried to cram in a gym session but the gym on site was closed, probably a blessing. Will cram an early morning session in tomorrow, then breakfast, some more time in the spa, a walk in the nearby woods and then back home. Feeling refreshed.


----------



## DLTBB

Checked out the gym but it was pretty bare bones. Did a 30 minute circuit of water rower, cycling and kettlebell swings to get the heart rate up. Drank a few cocktails and ate a ton yesterday and had a big breakfast this morning so feeling kind of bloated but the cardio has given me a bit of a boost. Back to regular training (back) tomorrow.


https://imgur.com/a/8gyZ3Mm


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Goddamn bro


----------



## DLTBB

Clocked about 17,000 steps and went out for a bike ride for roughly 90 minutes, so I’ve been quite active today despite not getting a full on gym session. Diet’s been a bit sloppy this weekend but it’s been a nice break mentally. My dog is a bit sick today, he’s shat/puked on the floor a few times. I’ve given him some chicken and rice and grabbed some anti-diarrhoea medication from Pets at Home, hopefully he’s feeling better by tomorrow.


----------



## Stickler

DLTBB said:


> Checked out the gym but it was pretty bare bones. Did a 30 minute circuit of water rower, cycling and kettlebell swings to get the heart rate up. Drank a few cocktails and ate a ton yesterday and had a big breakfast this morning so feeling kind of bloated but the cardio has given me a bit of a boost. Back to regular training (back) tomorrow.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/8gyZ3Mm


Yeah, you LOOK bloated. Good thing your back to normal routine soon. Fat ass. 🤣😂


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Cute pup 😀


----------



## IronSoul

Holy shit man, you look incredible. Your legs are insane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

IronSoul said:


> Holy shit man, you look incredible. Your legs are insane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Trying my best!


----------



## DLTBB

The pooch is still having accidents so booked him in to see the vet this afternoon. Hopefully nothing serious.


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> The pooch is still having accidents so booked him in to see the vet this afternoon. Hopefully nothing serious.



Hopefully it’s just something bacterial or an allergy. Hope it goes well at the vet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

IronSoul said:


> Hopefully it’s just something bacterial or an allergy. Hope it goes well at the vet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. The Mrs is worried because it's out of character for him. I'm thinking he's just ate something that didn't agree with him. Her stupid sister looked after him while we were away on Saturday, and when we picked him up there's a bunch of grapes on the kitchen floor that her baby had dropped from his highchair. I'm sure I've read that grapes are terrible for dogs.


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> Thank you sir. The Mrs is worried because it's out of character for him. I'm thinking he's just ate something that didn't agree with him. Her stupid sister looked after him while we were away on Saturday, and when we picked him up there's a bunch of grapes on the kitchen floor that her baby had dropped from his highchair. I'm sure I've read that grapes are terrible for dogs.



Oh yeah dude, guarantee it was something he ate there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ

DLTBB said:


> Checked out the gym but it was pretty bare bones. Did a 30 minute circuit of water rower, cycling and kettlebell swings to get the heart rate up. Drank a few cocktails and ate a ton yesterday and had a big breakfast this morning so feeling kind of bloated but the cardio has given me a bit of a boost. Back to regular training (back) tomorrow.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/8gyZ3Mm


quad sweep and chest looking nuts man


----------



## DLTBB

*8th August

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Back*:

Kneeling cable row 3 x 6-10 - https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cg7ANhwFw6x/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y= Exercise 2. Hadn’t tried this setup before, felt it surprisingly well. JPG puts out some decent content. Will include this going forward with more intensity now I’ve figured it out and worked out working weights. 
Neutral grip pull-up 2 x weighted (+105lbs DB 10 reps, +120lbs DB 8 reps) in to unweighted until failure 11, 7
Iliac pull-down 2 x 6 (Stacking machine for 6 now, will have to start adding reps)
Straight arm pull-down 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
Barbell shrug 2 x 20, 2 x 10, 2 x 6
Worked up a sweat today. 

The dog went to the vets and was given some kind of injection and a course of tablets which should clear the sickness and boost his appetite so hopefully he’s back to his normal self soon. Doesn’t seem terribly bad, just much quieter than usual. 

Feeling physically fresh and positive mentally today. ☺️ Good day. Just one week until I talk to a doctor and less than 4 weeks until I go on holiday. Good times ahead.


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> *8th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycle
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Back*:
> 
> Kneeling cable row 3 x 6-10 - https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cg7ANhwFw6x/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y= Exercise 2. Hadn’t tried this setup before, felt it surprisingly well. JPG puts out some decent content. Will include this going forward with more intensity now I’ve figured it out and worked out working weights.
> Neutral grip pull-up 2 x weighted (+105lbs DB 10 reps, +120lbs DB 8 reps) in to unweighted until failure 11, 7
> Iliac pull-down 2 x 6 (Stacking machine for 6 now, will have to start adding reps)
> Straight arm pull-down 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
> Barbell shrug 2 x 20, 2 x 10, 2 x 6
> Worked up a sweat today.
> 
> The dog went to the vets and was given some kind of injection and a course of tablets which should clear the sickness and boost his appetite so hopefully he’s back to his normal self soon. Doesn’t seem terribly bad, just much quieter than usual.
> 
> Feeling physically fresh and positive mentally today.  Good day. Just one week until I talk to a doctor and less than 4 weeks until I go on holiday. Good times ahead.



Love to hear all of the positive things in your log and life happening bro. Good for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

IronSoul said:


> Love to hear all of the positive things in your log and life happening bro. Good for you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a welcome change after a few years of misery. Still ain’t perfect by a long shot but definitely improving steadily. Thanks man.


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> It’s a welcome change after a few years of misery. Still ain’t perfect by a long shot but definitely improving steadily. Thanks man.



Man don’t I know how that can be. I hope it keeps going up. No problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower

DLTBB said:


> *8th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycle
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Back*:
> 
> Kneeling cable row 3 x 6-10 - https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cg7ANhwFw6x/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y= Exercise 2. Hadn’t tried this setup before, felt it surprisingly well. JPG puts out some decent content. Will include this going forward with more intensity now I’ve figured it out and worked out working weights.
> Neutral grip pull-up 2 x weighted (+105lbs DB 10 reps, +120lbs DB 8 reps) in to unweighted until failure 11, 7
> Iliac pull-down 2 x 6 (Stacking machine for 6 now, will have to start adding reps)
> Straight arm pull-down 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
> Barbell shrug 2 x 20, 2 x 10, 2 x 6
> Worked up a sweat today.
> 
> The dog went to the vets and was given some kind of injection and a course of tablets which should clear the sickness and boost his appetite so hopefully he’s back to his normal self soon. Doesn’t seem terribly bad, just much quieter than usual.
> 
> Feeling physically fresh and positive mentally today. ☺️ Good day. Just one week until I talk to a doctor and less than 4 weeks until I go on holiday. Good times ahead.


Maybe I'll get flamed for this but I wanted to ask... I never see you posting any abs workouts or at least none in your recents... Do you do them separate or?


----------



## DLTBB

MaxPower said:


> Maybe I'll get flamed for this but I wanted to ask... I never see you posting any abs workouts or at least none in your recents... Do you do them separate or?


You won’t get flamed. I’ve been hitting them from home. Just a quick run through of 3 sets of a crunch variation and 3 sets of a leg raise 3 times a week until failure. Easily doable at home without equipment and saves me from spending unnecessary time in the gym after work. I just got out of the habit of logging it in here.


----------



## MaxPower

DLTBB said:


> You won’t get flamed. I’ve been hitting them from home. Just a quick run through of 3 sets of a crunch variation and 3 sets of a leg raise 3 times a week until failure. Easily doable at home without equipment and saves me from spending unnecessary time in the gym after work. I just got out of the habit of logging it in here.


Awesome... each set until failure? And are leg raises hanging?


----------



## DLTBB

MaxPower said:


> Awesome... each set until failure? And are leg raises hanging?


I was doing hanging leg raises when I trained them in the gym. I’ve developed a decent bit of core strength and stability now so I do dragon flags or very high rep/strict lying leg raises when I train abs at home.


----------



## DLTBB

*9th August

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
*Shoulders*:

Seated DB press 3 x 6-10
Hammer Strength press 12, 10, 8, 6, 4
Machine rear delt 3 x 10-12, 1 triple drop set
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10, 1 drop set
Fried. Sorry didn’t track weights but got rep PR on DB press top set. 

Trained with an old mate from school. A few years younger than me and insane genetics. 6ft or so with super long arm insertions, wide frame and stays lean whatever he eats. Strong too. Will try to get a few sessions in with him if possible as we spur each other on well and intensity is really high. 

Heating up again here. Due to be 30 degrees later this week. Will work on my tan.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DLTBB said:


> *9th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 30 minutes outdoor cycle
> *Shoulders*:
> 
> Seated DB press 3 x 6-10
> Hammer Strength press 12, 10, 8, 6, 4
> Machine rear delt 3 x 10-12, 1 triple drop set
> Lateral DB raise 3 x 10, 1 drop set
> Fried. Sorry didn’t track weights but got rep PR on DB press top set.
> 
> Trained with an old mate from school. A few years younger than me and insane genetics. 6ft or so with super long arm insertions, wide frame and stays lean whatever he eats. Strong too. Will try to get a few sessions in with him if possible as we spur each other on well and intensity is really high.
> 
> Heating up again here. Due to be 30 degrees later this week. Will work on my tan.


My shoulder day looks similar only I do shrugs and only do the hammer strength for overhead press.


----------



## DLTBB

CohibaRobusto said:


> My shoulder day looks similar only I do shrugs and only do the hammer strength for overhead press.


I’ve been doing traps with back lately. I only did one pressing exercise last week but felt I had a little more in the tank. Sort of scooted my butt forward on the bench leaning back for a big stretch. Felt good.


----------



## DLTBB

Felt a little bit under the weather last night/this morning, bit lethargic, aching, nasal congestion etc. Didn’t sleep very well. Went and picked up some cold and flu tablets this morning. 

Had DOMS in my lats and shoulders this week which is rare for me. I know I crushed both sessions, very happy with training this week so far actually. 

Caught my reflection in an angle I haven’t seen myself in in a while as I was getting in to the shower this morning and damn, the long/medial heads of my triceps are way meatier than they’ve ever been. Dips and CGBP have definitely paid off and focusing less on tons of junk volume push downs etc.


----------



## DLTBB

*10th August

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs*:

Barbell squat 3 x 6 (180KG) 
DB SLDL 3 x 6-10 (Top set 120lbs DBs)
Hack squat machine 2 x 8, 1 triple drop set
Single leg extension 1 x 8, 1 triple drop set
Single leg curl 1 x 8, 1 triple drop set
Standing calf raise 6 x 8
Was tempted to take a rest day as I’m not feeling 100% but it would’ve messed with this weeks schedule so powered through. Friday will be a rest day. 

Legs looked crazy with the heat in the gym and a pump, veins everywhere. 



https://imgur.com/a/UbYL2XV


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## FlyingPapaya

👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## DLTBB

Been having some crazy detailed dreams this week which isn’t like me. Not changed anything with drugs, routine etc. I’m thinking I may just be getting into a deeper sleep as my gut issues haven’t been as bad lately. Had one that I was kidnapped by Russians and locked in a Post Office last night, mental. 

Working from home today but going to spend some time out in the garden on the laptop catching some sun.


----------



## IronSoul

Congrats on the shoulder press PR bro. Your legs look incredible, calves are on point too. Good word man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

*11th August

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
Too hot in the gym for regular cardio
*Arms*:

Dip 3 x 6, 1 x 3 (Failed early on +175lbs DM. Too fatigued and shaky, video below. Not bad depth considering)
Machine dip 2 x 10 (Not much of a pump from regular low rep dips, so added this, 120KG each set for strict reps w/ 3 second negatives)
Triceps push-down (straight bar) 2 x 8, 1 triple drop set
Alternating DB hammer curl 2 x 8, 1 x 6
Machine preacher curl 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
Cable curl 2 x 10, 1 triple drop set
Dips failed set - 



https://imgur.com/a/ra4gIGQ


Haven’t had weighted dips in routine for a while so will probably take some time to get used to them and control the big DB’s swinging around on the chain. Adding 175lbs is pretty much double body weight for me. 

Heat and fatigue impacted the workout but still got some good sets and finished with a nice pump. ☺️Looking darker from spending some time in the sun today too.


----------



## MaxPower

Wanted to ask. I see you list your cardio first. Are you doing it during a different time of day or do you do it just before you lift?


----------



## DLTBB

MaxPower said:


> Wanted to ask. I see you list your cardio first. Are you doing it during a different time of day or do you do it just before you lift?


Before I lift. And riding to and from the gym. If I leave it until after training, I’m much more likely to skip it.


----------



## DLTBB

Had a rest day today. Pigged out and spent hours in the sun. Looking Indian now. Tans coming along handsomely. Going to train chest tomorrow morning with the genetic specimen I mentioned earlier this week so should get a decent session in, going to a different gym for a change of scenery and then to a family BBQ so will probably inhale a good bit of meat. Got this yesterday but forgot to post, not too shabby IMO.


----------



## MaxPower

Looking beastly bro


----------



## IronSoul

Bro you look fucking insane. Your symmetry is ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

Thank you fellas. 
@IronSoul @MaxPower


----------



## DLTBB

*13th August

Cardio:*

N/A - Too hot!
*Chest*:

Pec deck 3 x 6-10
Cable fly 3 x 10
Plate loaded single arm press 4 x 6-10
Plate loaded incline press 4 x 6-10
Exercise order was a bit muddled up as equipment was being bogged. 

Genetic specimen let me down so trained alone. Still got a great pump and nice to use some different equipment. ☺️

BBQ and maybe a couple of beers today. Nothing heavy.


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> *13th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A - Too hot!
> *Chest*:
> 
> Pec deck 3 x 6-10
> Cable fly 3 x 10
> Plate loaded single arm press 4 x 6-10
> Plate loaded incline press 4 x 6-10
> Exercise order was a bit muddled up as equipment was being bogged.
> 
> Genetic specimen let me down so trained alone. Still got a great pump and nice to use some different equipment.
> 
> BBQ and maybe a couple of beers today. Nothing heavy.
> 
> View attachment 26228



You are fucking ridiculous dude lol. Look like a damn machine. Goals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

IronSoul said:


> You are fucking ridiculous dude lol. Look like a damn machine. Goals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Quite happy with that pic actually.


----------



## PZT

Mfk your legs bro lol


----------



## DLTBB

*14th August

Cardio:*

N/A Again - Don’t want to pass out. 
*Back*:

Chest supported row 3 x 6-8
Plate loaded pulldown 3 x 6-8
Single cable row 3 x 6-8
Cable straight arm pulldown 4 x 8-12
Had a scoop of PWO so felt a bit jittery. 

Trained at the other gym again as I noticed they have some Angles 90 grips and have been meaning to use them. Used them on every exercise and worked unilaterally. Can definitely feel the difference. Going to ask my regular gym to buy some. 

Had fun at the BBQ yesterday. Ate tons and had 3-4 drinks. Sleep wasn’t the best. It’s mine and my girlfriend’s 1 year anniversary today, going out for a meal tonight to celebrate.


----------



## DLTBB

https://imgur.com/a/FtmIT1L


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> *13th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A - Too hot!
> *Chest*:
> 
> Pec deck 3 x 6-10
> Cable fly 3 x 10
> Plate loaded single arm press 4 x 6-10
> Plate loaded incline press 4 x 6-10
> Exercise order was a bit muddled up as equipment was being bogged.
> 
> Genetic specimen let me down so trained alone. Still got a great pump and nice to use some different equipment. ☺️
> 
> BBQ and maybe a couple of beers today. Nothing heavy.
> 
> View attachment 26228


Them fucking legs dude hahahaah fucking Monstah !!!


----------



## DLTBB

1 year anniversary init. Look at the colour of me. Mrs blurred for privacy etc.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 26291
> 
> View attachment 26292
> 
> 1 year anniversary init. Look at the colour of me. Mrs blurred for privacy etc.


Christ ya big softy ya !! ,, them eyes look like bowls of melted ice cream hahaaha. 

Good on ya both !! hope you had a wonderful evening. God Bless


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> *14th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A Again - Don’t want to pass out.
> *Back*:
> 
> Chest supported row 3 x 6-8
> Plate loaded pulldown 3 x 6-8
> Single cable row 3 x 6-8
> Cable straight arm pulldown 4 x 8-12
> Had a scoop of PWO so felt a bit jittery.
> 
> Trained at the other gym again as I noticed they have some Angles 90 grips and have been meaning to use them. Used them on every exercise and worked unilaterally. Can definitely feel the difference. Going to ask my regular gym to buy some.
> 
> Had fun at the BBQ yesterday. Ate tons and had 3-4 drinks. Sleep wasn’t the best. It’s mine and my girlfriend’s 1 year anniversary today, going out for a meal tonight to celebrate.



Glad you ate some good food and enjoyed a few drinks. Gotta allow yourself to a live a little every now and then. Especially if you can do so and maintain the physique you are bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

And happy anniversary dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

*15th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Shoulders*:

Plate loaded seated press 5 x 6
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10 heavy partials drop set to 3 x until failure light full ROM
Reverse Pec-deck fly 3 x 8
Cable rear delt 3 x 10-12, 1 triple drop set
Still trying to find which exercises I want to stick with. Workouts look kind of inconsistent week on week but I know I’m getting some good heavy sets in to/near failure. 

It’s cooled down now. Had to sleep downstairs last night because my bedroom was like a sauna. Should be better tonight hopefully. 

I’m booked in for a call with the hospital tomorrow morning at last. This should finally be some progress with getting this stomach issue diagnosed and under control. Been suffering for well over a year already! 

Cooking a chicken curry and relaxing tonight. Take it easy fellas.


----------



## DLTBB

Finally made some progress with the gut situation. Spoke to GI Specialist on the phone and explained my symptoms. He said it sounds like distal colitis. I need to go in for up to date bloods, may be given an IV iron infusion based on the results and he’s booking me in for an endoscopy as soon as possible and will be able to prescribe appropriate medication as soon as that’s done. Feeling like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## DLTBB

*16th August

Cardio:*

10 x 30 second intervals SkiERG
*Arms*:

CGBP 3 x 6-10
Single arm cable pushdown 3 x 6-10
Overhead cable extension 3 x 6-10
Preacher curl 3 x 6-10
Incline DB curl 3 x 6-10
Crucifix curl 3 x 6-10
Trained early afternoon as I had the day booked off work. Great pump and feeling optimistic now I’m finally making some progress with the health issues. ☺️ My Mrs has an endoscopy booked tomorrow strangely enough so she’s doing the awful prep required today. Our bathroom will be busy tonight.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> *16th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 10 x 30 second intervals SkiERG
> *Arms*:
> 
> CGBP 3 x 6-10
> Single arm cable pushdown 3 x 6-10
> Overhead cable extension 3 x 6-10
> Preacher curl 3 x 6-10
> Incline DB curl 3 x 6-10
> Crucifix curl 3 x 6-10
> Trained early afternoon as I had the day booked off work. Great pump and feeling optimistic now I’m finally making some progress with the health issues. ☺️ My Mrs has an endoscopy booked tomorrow strangely enough so she’s doing the awful prep required today. Our bathroom will be busy tonight.


Ah thats a shite procedure at best. Having a camera shoved down ya neck is just no fun. All the best to the Mrs on that.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

*17th August

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle - Had bearings replaced on my bike so it’s riding as smooth as silk now. 
*Legs*:

Hack squat 10, 7, 6
Single leg extension 12, 10, 7, 20
Single leg press 3 x 6
Single leg curl 8, 8, 6
Standing calf raise 4 x 15, 2 x 8
& 6 sets of abs pre-legs. 

Twinged my lower back slightly with my hack squat top set. Hoping it doesn’t hurt in the morning.

Going to the hospital for bloods this afternoon, mainly to re-check iron levels. Will be booked in for IV iron drip if my levels are low. I kind of want it because I feel like it’ll boost my energy levels. Iron tablets don’t seem to be absorbing fully. 

Been on Test E alone at 350mg for almost a month now. Going to add in a bit of Turinabol for the final 10 days before I go on holiday for a bit of extra fullness as I’ve lost a little bit since dropping orals and Primo. Then I’ll cruise and focus on cardio and health for at least 2 months, I will make sure to get all health markers completely perfect before blasting again. ☺️

Going out for some dinner tonight with the Mrs if she is up for it after her hospital appointment. Probably Chinese food. Pics to follow.


----------



## DLTBB

Bloods done. Apparently results available within the hour which seems crazy fast. A woman has just collapsed nearby as I’m sitting waiting in reception for my Mrs.


----------



## DLTBB

My Mrs had the old camera up the butt test today and guess what her prognosis is? Colitis. Her symptoms have only been a fraction of mine so it’s mildly infuriating that she’s further along the process than I am. The healthcare system is like a lottery here. God bless us if hers gets worse and we both flare up at the same time because our current house only has one toilet. I’ll have to break an emergency bucket out or something.


----------



## DLTBB

Rest day. Fell asleep sat up at my laptop from 3-5PM. 😴 Wrapping up S3 of Stranger Things, eating and taking it easy tonight. Back in the gym for a chest session tomorrow. Will also call the Hospital about my blood results and post an update if there are any weird and wonderful results.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> My Mrs had the old camera up the butt test today and guess what her prognosis is? Colitis. Her symptoms have only been a fraction of mine so it’s mildly infuriating that she’s further along the process than I am. The healthcare system is like a lottery here. God bless us if hers gets worse and we both flare up at the same time because our current house only has one toilet. I’ll have to break an emergency bucket out or something.


My Mrs has colitis. Once she gets home i'll ask her what meds she takes for it to keep the flare ups down , i dont know the name of it off the top of my head. Maybe you can find it over there.


----------



## JuiceisLoose

Dam brother awesome log man. I learned a lot from reading this thread. Your physique is goals man! Keep it up. Stranger Things is amazing man. Season 4 is great!

I checked out your website that you made and that thing is a bodybuilding/AAS bible man. So much great information. Very clean great job on it. Are you still taking new clients?


----------



## DLTBB

JuiceisLoose said:


> Dam brother awesome log man. I learned a lot from reading this thread. Your physique is goals man! Keep it up. Stranger Things is amazing man. Season 4 is great!
> 
> I checked out your website that you made and that thing is a bodybuilding/AAS bible man. So much great information. Very clean great job on it. Are you still taking new clients?


Thank you man. Looking forward to S4 but the length of some of the episodes is a bit daunting. I could do with adding some more content to the website, hasn’t been updated in ages. May include some client before and afters if I can get their permission to include their photos. I am, yes. Email me or drop me a message on here if you’re interested.


----------



## JuiceisLoose

DLTBB said:


> Thank you man. Looking forward to S4 but the length of some of the episodes is a bit daunting. I could do with adding some more content to the website, hasn’t been updated in ages. May include some client before and afters if I can get their permission to include their photos. I am, yes. Email me or drop me a message on here if you’re interested.


Sounds good brother! Will be emailing you


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> Thank you man. Looking forward to S4 but the length of some of the episodes is a bit daunting. I could do with adding some more content to the website, hasn’t been updated in ages. May include some client before and afters if I can get their permission to include their photos. I am, yes. Email me or drop me a message on here if you’re interested.



What’s the website bro? I’m intrigued 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceisLoose

IronSoul said:


> What’s the website bro? I’m intrigued
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://mancfit.co.uk/ Good stuff man!


----------



## DLTBB

JuiceisLoose said:


> Sounds good brother! Will be emailing you


Got ya. Thanks!


----------



## DLTBB

Got my procedure date for my colonoscopy at last. 29th August - falls on a bank holiday so I’m off work on that day anyway. That means I should have a diagnosis and possibly a prescription for some medication to settle things down in time for my holiday on the 2nd of September. Everything is coming together nicely now. Will have to fast for the whole day beforehand so it’ll be like a quick impromptu cut before flying on the Friday. ☺️


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> Got my procedure date for my colonoscopy at last. 29th August - falls on a bank holiday so I’m off work on that day anyway. That means I should have a diagnosis and possibly a prescription for some medication to settle things down in time for my holiday on the 2nd of September. Everything is coming together nicely now. Will have to fast for the whole day beforehand so it’ll be like a quick impromptu cut before flying on the Friday.



Glad to hear this bro. Have you had any diagnosis yet? Curious becuase I’ve had some GI issues and doing a scan soon. I hope everything goes well and makes life easier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

IronSoul said:


> Glad to hear this bro. Have you had any diagnosis yet? Curious becuase I’ve had some GI issues and doing a scan soon. I hope everything goes well and makes life easier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not formally but they assume ulcerative colitis based on symptoms and so on. They can only offer an actual diagnosis when they see the condition of the bowel during the colonoscopy. So they should be able to give me a diagnosis there and then and at that point they can prescribe medication, usually Mesalazine to begin with.


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> Not formally but they assume ulcerative colitis based on symptoms and so on. They can only offer an actual diagnosis when they see the condition of the bowel during the colonoscopy. So they should be able to give me a diagnosis there and then and at that point they can prescribe medication, usually Mesalazine to begin with.



That’s great news. That’s exactly what I think I may have. Hoping the GI scan shows something, if not I’ll be doing the same as you. I hope they figure it out bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

*18th August

Cardio:*

N/A - Pressed for time
*Chest*:

Flat barbell press 3 x 6-10
Plate loaded incline press 3 x 6-10
Plate loaded dip 3 x 6-10
Cable fly 3 x 10-12
Pec-deck fly 3 x 10-12
And done. 

Feeling nice and positive now the ball is properly rolling with health conditions. 

Met my Mrs in the pub afterwards for a Diet Coke and a chicken burger. 

Chilled weekend ahead.


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> *18th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A - Pressed for time
> *Chest*:
> 
> Flat barbell press 3 x 6-10
> Plate loaded incline press 3 x 6-10
> Plate loaded dip 3 x 6-10
> Cable fly 3 x 10-12
> Pec-deck fly 3 x 10-12
> And done.
> 
> Feeling nice and positive now the ball is properly rolling with health conditions.
> 
> Met my Mrs in the pub afterwards for a Diet Coke and a chicken burger.
> 
> Chilled weekend ahead.



Hell yeah man, all positive stuff. Good to see you making time for the lady when you can during the day. Enjoy your weekend brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

Few chest striations coming in. 


https://imgur.com/a/pgShBTD


----------



## Yano

Hey mate I spoke to the wife about her meds. She is taking Dexilant. It can treat heartburn, gerd, and esophageal damage.

Seems she makes too much stomach acid , and without this med all that acid washing through there causes the colitis to flare up. So this isn't really a med for the colitis so to speak. It's to reduce the amount of acid that causes her flare ups. 

Not sure if it will help in  your Mrs situation or not but I wanted to at least report back on what I found out.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Back*:

Single arm supinated pulldown 3 x 6-10
Chest supported row 3 x 6-10
Kneeling cable row 3 x 6-10
Wide grip pull-up 20, 18, 16
Shrug 3 x 15
Slept in for a change. Feeling pretty well rested for the first time in a while. Been training with a friend for the last few sessions, he has a couple of weeks of consistency under his belt now and is starting to see some changes in his shape so he’s got the gym bug. Hopefully he sticks with it longterm because it’s more fun training with somebody. Been a Lone Ranger for too long.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st August

Cardio:*

Was lazy today. 😢
*Shoulders*:

Seated DB press 3 x 6-8
Machine lateral raise 3 x 8 + 8 partials
Cable lateral raise 3 x 10-12
Cable rear delt fly 30 x 10-12
DB bent over raise 3 x 10-12 + 1 drop set
DB lateral and front combo 3 x 8 - Unnecessary but was kind of a finisher movement for a pump. 
Will get back to some proper progressive training soon but I’ve been making some Instagram reels and this kind of stuff looks prettier. Still feeling good though which is the main thing. 

Couldn’t get to sleep ‘til 3AM but still felt alright to train. My gut was bad but I ate a load of junk so I am to blame. 

Watched the AJ and Usyk fight. Was tough to watch AJ go on that Kanye West tier outburst after the fight. I guess he lost his head because he’s passionate and didn’t like losing.


----------



## DLTBB

Few recent stills.


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd August

Cardio:*

15 minutes Stair Master 160BPM (sweating buckets)
*Legs*:

Leg press 3 x 6-10
Hack squat 3 x 6-10
Single leg extension 3 x 8-12
Seated leg curl 3 x 8-12
Smith calf raise 6 x 10
Also did a few supersets on arms just ‘cause. Me and my mate went to Total Fitness on a guest pass. Triple the cost of my current gym and extremely poorly maintained, tons of faulty kit, AC broken, douche bags hogging equipment from 100 yards away etc. 2/10 from me. The pool was kind of nice though. 

Went for a cheeky Nandos afterwards and then headed home for an early night.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Had to look up Nandos, now I'm hungry 😋


----------



## DLTBB

Bomb10shell said:


> Had to look up Nandos, now I'm hungry 😋


Damn. It’s quite popular here. I mean it ain’t 10/10 but it’s decent chicken and is prepared quite quickly. Ideal for post gym.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> Damn. It’s quite popular here. I mean it ain’t 10/10 but it’s decent chicken and is prepared quite quickly. Ideal for post gym.


Closest one to us is in Canada , 950km hahaahah 10 hour drive for take away chicken  better be mighty tasty with todays fuel prices


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Closest one to us is in Canada , 950km hahaahah 10 hour drive for take away chicken  better be mighty tasty with todays fuel prices


The one in stoney creek? Lemme know when you leave I'll give you a 6hr head start! See ya soon!


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> The one in stoney creek? Lemme know when you leave I'll give you a 6hr head start! See ya soon!


Markham Ontario ... no license hmmmm .. i'm gonna need more socks  👍


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Markham Ontario ... no license hmmmm .. i'm gonna need more socks  👍


I was going to say I'll swing by to pick you up, then I remembered where you live, sooo.....


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Arms*:

Dip (bodyweight) 44, 41, 38
Single arm pushdown 12, 10, 8, 1 triple drop set
EZ-bar skull crusher 3 x 12
Close neutral grip chin (bodyweight) 34, 29, 28
Pinwheel curl 3 x 12, 1 drop set
Preacher curl (single cable) 3 x 10
Some ab work after cardio too. Good session overall and great pump. I’m due to have a rest day tomorrow. Kind of looking forward to it. 

Got to start my colonoscopy prep on Friday so going to try to enjoy my food until then. It’ll be a tough few days for me for sure.


----------



## DLTBB

*24th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Chest:*

Pin press 3 x 6
Plate loaded incline 3 x 6
Pec-deck 3 x 8-12 (positioned to emphasise lower pec)
Stretch push-up 3 x failure
I said I’d have a rest day but my triceps felt fine, I actually had some energy and it suited my mate’s schedule better. We will rest tomorrow instead. 

Pretty solid session. Cooked a banging chicken curry post-workout and treated myself to a sticky toffee muffin from M&S. Lasted all of 2 bites. 

Iron levels from recent bloods are still showing as quite low so we will be arranging an IV iron drip following my colonoscopy. I think boosting my iron levels will help massively with energy levels. I must not be absorbing it very well via pill form now. Kidney and liver values look perfect at the moment, happy with that. 

Got 5 working days left until I go on holiday. I’m not even going to stress about being overly tidy with my diet or trying to cut water beforehand. Fairly happy with how I look and would prefer minimal stress.


----------



## DLTBB

Damn, what a joke. I had a voice mail from the hospital saying my Monday appointment has been cancelled. Didn't even have a date for me to reschedule either. Just as I think I'm making progress, they pull this shit at the last minute. Very annoying.


----------



## DLTBB

*26th August

Cardio:*

N/A
*Back*:

Dual cable pulldown 3 x 6-8
Single supinated pulldown 3 x 6
Lateral row 3 x 8
Low row 3 x 8
Cable pullover 3 x 12
Trained at a different gym, the one with all the new Primal gear. Some great back machines in there. 

Obviously disappointed about the hospital appointment being cancelled as it’ll probably add weeks or months to my wait but going to try not to dwell on it too much. Going out for some food/drinks with my Mrs tonight. Neglected her a little bit recently as my head’s not been fully with it. Just stressed but hoping the time on holiday helps me relax!

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th August

Cardio*:

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Shoulders*:

Anterior delt press 3 x 6-8
Cable front raise 3 x 10-12
Kettlebell lateral raise 3 x failure
Cable rear delt fly 3 x failure
Not a bad session today. Ended up having maybe 6 drinks, a pizza and ice cream last night. Was on a double date with my mate, his Mrs and mine. Had fun actually. Nice to let my hair down. Paid the price for eating the pizza though, was up 3 times in the night with explosive shits. 

Would’ve been starting my prep/fast for my endoscopy today if it hadn’t been cancelled, at least now I can enjoy the 3-day weekend fully rather than being starving for the majority of it. Feel a little bit rough from last night but nothing some good food and a load of water won’t resolve.


----------



## DLTBB

*28th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Arms*:

Close grip machine press 4 x 6 - We sort of wedged a fat grip bar behind the usual machine grips and used it as an improvised CGBP, worked brilliantly
EZ bar skull crusher 3 x 6-12 - Bench on very slight decline to give us a little extra room to stretch
Dual cable pushdown 3 x 6-12
EZ bar curl 4 x 6-12
Single arm cable preacher 3 x 8-12 & 1 drop set
Seated incline DB curl 3 x 8-12 & 1 mechanical drop set (palms up in to hammers)
Was a really fun workout. My usual training partner’s mate joined us. He’s running some gear and weighs ~270 (albeit a bit bulkier) and him being around gave me a bit of extra incentive to push my working sets hard. Matched him in weight/reps for everything other than skulls, he did an extra 11lbs. I blame my fragile elbows. He enjoyed himself too so I can see him joining us more often. Works well for me because I’ll get more higher intensity sets out.


----------



## SushiGod

Hey man, haven’t been on the forum here in a while. 

What are the goals right now nutritionally?


----------



## DLTBB

SushiGod said:


> Hey man, haven’t been on the forum here in a while.
> 
> What are the goals right now nutritionally?


Just around maintenance for the time being as I’m going on holiday on Friday and happy enough with my condition. Will start a cruise with a small deficit afterwards to shed any unwanted fat and water and then will look at gaining properly once I’ve cruised for 8 weeks and have perfect bloods.


----------



## DLTBB

*29th August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs*:

Hack squat 3 x 6 - built up to working weight with many warm up sets as I’ve not used this hack before, excellent machine
Leg press 2 x 8, 1 x 6
Single leg extension 2 x 12, 1 x 10
Single hamstring curl 2 x 12, 1 x 10
Standing and seated calf raise superset 3 x 15 + 15
Working sets on hacks and leg press were brutal today. My mate had to sit down for a breather a few times in between sets, felt like he was going to pass out. Session took 90 minutes excluding cardio but really happy with some of the work, went to absolute failure. 

Went to the pub for dinner afterwards and took advantage of the lighting in the toilets, naturally.


----------



## DLTBB

Been slacking a bit recently. I dropped down to Test only and switched to hitting everything once a week with the bro split because I kind of burned out mentally and physically. I think it was a combination of 7 days a week training for almost a year, the colitis and some stress IRL. I just didn’t feel 100% on point mentally so eased off for the greater good. Even my entries in here have been a bit lacklustre compared to previously. Think I’m over the burn out for the most part now. I’m going to get my holiday out of the way and use the time to relax and de-stress as much as possible and then it’s full steam ahead when I get back, diet and nutrition fully dialled in and let’s see how far I can take my physique. I’m not a genetic specimen by any stretch but I think I have some decent potential to put on a good chunk of extra size if I dial things in 100%, so let’s see what I’m capable of once I’m back and revitalised.


----------



## DLTBB

On the plus side, at least I’m not mature enough to know to scale things back when I burn out. Young DLTBB would have used that as an excuse to up the dose and add in more drugs to make up for the shortfall.


----------



## DLTBB

P.S. here’s the baguettes doing some leg extensions today.


https://imgur.com/a/a6vJ21m


----------



## DLTBB

*30th August

Cardio:*

N/A - Pressed for time today. Pathetic, I know.
Chest:

Machine incline press 10, 8, 6, 6 - I'm not sure of the name of the machine but it's set up like a Smith only the bar is not connected through the middle and it can be done unilaterally, decent piece of kit actually. Top sets were a killer.
Flat DB press 3 x 6 - DBs only go to 50KG in this gym, maxed their rack.
Pec-deck fly 1 x 12, 2 x 10 - Leaning back to hit more lower pec.
Cable fly 1 x 10, 2 x 8
Dip 1 x failure (36)
Had a bit of a head ache by the end of the workout so was glad to bail. Had a headache last night too. Going to check my BP tomorrow, although it was perfectly in range last week and nothing has changed with day to day routine, drugs etc. Better to be safe than sorry I guess.

2 working days left until holiday, get me on that plane ASAP!


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> *30th August
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A - Pressed for time today. Pathetic, I know.
> Chest:
> 
> Machine incline press 10, 8, 6, 6 - I'm not sure of the name of the machine but it's set up like a Smith only the bar is not connected through the middle and it can be done unilaterally, decent piece of kit actually. Top sets were a killer.
> Flat DB press 3 x 6 - DBs only go to 50KG in this gym, maxed their rack.
> Pec-deck fly 1 x 12, 2 x 10 - Leaning back to hit more lower pec.
> Cable fly 1 x 10, 2 x 8
> Dip 1 x failure (36)
> Had a bit of a head ache by the end of the workout so was glad to bail. Had a headache last night too. Going to check my BP tomorrow, although it was perfectly in range last week and nothing has changed with day to day routine, drugs etc. Better to be safe than sorry I guess.
> 
> 2 working days left until holiday, get me on that plane ASAP!


Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## DLTBB

*31st August

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Back:*

Single arm iliac pull-down 1 x 8, 2 x 6
Wide grip pull-down 1 x 8, 2 x 6
Seated cable row (neutral grip) 2 x 10, 1 x 8
Straight arm push-down 3 x 12
Wide grip pull-up 1 x failure (29) + 20 second test pause and again until failure (13)
Required a lot less resistance/speed to reach desired HR during cardio today. Sure fire sign my sleep hasn’t been the best and I need some rest.

That should be my last session before I go on holiday. I’m pretty fatigued and we’re due to fly at a ridiculous hour on Friday morning so I think it’ll be wise to take tomorrow off as a rest day. 

I’m not 100% sure what my training will look like while I’m away. I’ll definitely keep some training in for sanity’s sake but I’ll have to weigh up what kind of equipment is in our hotel gym before I decide what to do. If it’s decently kitted out, I’ll continue with my current split. If the choice of equipment is limited, I’ll probably just do a few full body sessions to keep myself ticking over. Plus I’ll be doing tons of walking throughout the day.

Going to head out for some dinner with the Mrs shortly (my treat).


----------



## DLTBB

Mrs was tired so went out for dinner with my cousin instead, decided to go for a couple of drinks afterwards (clearly in holiday mode) and a random older dude sat down and started chatting to us. Stuck around all night. Turned out he was George Michael’s cousin, a nightclub owner and celebrity bodyguard. I’ve Googled him to verify he was legit. Had some insane stories for us and kept us engrossed all night. We had a good time.


----------



## DLTBB

The out of office automatic reply has officially been activated, thank God. I should've booked today off really. Everything is packed and I'm pretty much ready to go. Just want to give the house a good clean this evening so I'm not coming back to a dump. It's been pretty stressful but it'll definitely be worth it for a week away from it all.


----------



## DLTBB

A guy I know on Instagram sent me these, by the way. He tried the Gorilla Mode PWO but said he didn’t feel much. He has ADHD and I may be wrong but I don’t think they are effected by stimulants in the same way (somebody confirm?). But yeah, he said he won’t be using them and offered to post them out. I’ve been following Derek who owns the company for a while and he has tons of videos dismantling the ingredients of other PWOs, so I imagine he’ll have put good doses of the necessary ingredients into his. Might actually take a scoop before flying tomorrow or else I’ll be exhausted all day (in before I have a heart attack on the plane).


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd September*

Quick overview of day 1 - woke up at 3:15, got ready and left for the airport at 5AM. Check-in was smooth. Had a fast-track pass so bypassed the security queue which saved us a good hour. Ate waffles and bacon for breakfast from a grubby airport café - 5/10. 

Flight went ahead with no delays. Had a couple of vodka and lemonades mid-flight. Landed in Corfu and got a quick transfer to our hotel - the place is beautiful. My Mrs concocted a story that we were celebrating our anniversary and they gave us a free upgrade to a sea-view suite and had champagne on ice waiting for us when we arrived, so brownie points to her for that. 

Went and caught the last of the sun by the pool and ate a Greek salad, super fresh and colourful, really good. Want to eat fresh, local food all week rather than pounding down desserts and feeling like crap like I usually do while I’m on holiday. 

Retired back to our room for a bit, had a soak in the tub and got a taxi in to the town afterwards to scope it out. Had some more traditional Greek food (Gemista) at a little family run place by the sea, great service. 

Stupidly decided to walk back from the beach to our hotel. It’s on the top of a mountain pretty much. Google Maps said 30 minutes but the whole thing was a sharp incline through dark winding paths, must’ve took us 45 minutes to complete. We were both gassed out. Was a nice day overall. Was exhausted by the end but nothing a good sleep wouldn’t fix. Wasn’t even planning on logging while I was away but I find it kind of therapeutic so here we are.

The crib:


https://imgur.com/a/E2eC6Ry


Random pics:


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> A guy I know on Instagram sent me these, by the way. He tried the Gorilla Mode PWO but said he didn’t feel much. He has ADHD and I may be wrong but I don’t think they are effected by stimulants in the same way (somebody confirm?). But yeah, he said he won’t be using them and offered to post them out. I’ve been following Derek who owns the company for a while and he has tons of videos dismantling the ingredients of other PWOs, so I imagine he’ll have put good doses of the necessary ingredients into his. Might actually take a scoop before flying tomorrow or else I’ll be exhausted all day (in before I have a heart attack on the plane).
> View attachment 27203


I have ADHD, and I'm still effected by stimulants. Amphetamines have a different effect on chemical process in the brain, and we don't get "high" from it like others do... not unless we take a lot.

Versus something like high amounts of coffee, caffeine pills, or even ephedrine. Those all give me the stimulant effects you typically expect.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd September*

I woke up at 8:30AM. Still felt kind of groggy but it was kind of expected after having such a long day yesterday. Hit the gym for an early morning session (fasted). 20 minutes on the bike at 150BPM and an upper body session. Going to do an upper/lower split while I’m here as the equipment is too limited to really be able to hammer a single muscle group. Decent kit (Matrix), just not much of it.

Went down for breakfast shortly after, ate lots of salad, fruit and meat. All super fresh, good variety for a buffet. 

Spent most of the day at the beach. I’ve already caught a crazy tan (thanks MT2). Went back to the hotel for a quick shower before heading to another Greek place for an early evening meal. A woman got hit by a truck about 20 metres away from us while we were waiting for our food. Last I saw the ambulance was loading her on to a spine board but she seemed to be moving her hands and smiling at the paramedic, so I’m guessing it ain’t too bad. Was a loud bang though, must’ve been some impact. 

Spent the evening at a gorgeous rooftop cocktail bar. The highest point on the island for any bar apparently. Had 2 cocktails, that’s my limit from now on. They’re £20 a pop anyway so I’m glad I’m not a drinker. 

We retired before 10PM. 😂 Both tired. Lots of walking and sunshine takes it out of you. I’m not too fussed. I want to leave here feeling fresher than I did when I arrived. So sleep and relaxing are fine by me.

Rooftop views:



https://imgur.com/a/g5PjTpx


Post gym:



https://imgur.com/a/Myl61vg




https://imgur.com/a/tpsTO2G


----------



## PZT

Elevator lighting is king


----------



## DLTBB

*4th* *September*

Won’t bore you with an overly detailed report but in summary - woke up and watched the sunset, smashed a cardio and legs session, breakfast, spent all day at the beach, went out for Mexican food and cocktails and had a praying mantis crawl up my shirt while I was waiting for my dinner. Lovely day. Very tired so taking a rest from the gym tomorrow. Debating heading over to the water park as long as I don’t feel too exhausted. 

Sunrise time lapse from balcony:



https://imgur.com/a/VVN3esO


----------



## DLTBB

This is body dysmorphia speaking but I feel like my physique is withering away after a few days of low protein and not training heavy. Legit looking forward to getting back in the gym. It’s been a good couple of days though, went to the water park yesterday and took a speed boat in to the town this evening for a walk around the bazaar and some dinner. Will post a pic dump when I’m back home.


----------



## Signsin1

DLTBB said:


> This is body dysmorphia speaking but I feel like my physique is withering away after a few days of low protein and not training heavy. Legit looking forward to getting back in the gym. It’s been a good couple of days though, went to the water park yesterday and took a speed boat in to the town this evening for a walk around the bazaar and some dinner. Will post a pic dump when I’m back home.


Hows the digestive/stomach issues been?

The vacation looks awesome


----------



## DLTBB

Signsin1 said:


> Hows the digestive/stomach issues been?
> 
> The vacation looks awesome


Somehow it’s eased off while I’ve been over here. A few times late at night and first thing in the morning but nothing throughout the day. Strange. Maybe being less stressed has helped it.


----------



## Signsin1

DLTBB said:


> Somehow it’s eased off while I’ve been over here. A few times late at night and first thing in the morning but nothing throughout the day. Strange. Maybe being less stressed has helped it.


Good deal. Glad to hear it!


----------



## DLTBB

Back on UK soil now after some annoying flight delays etc. Was back in the gym hitting shoulders about an hour after landing. Actually felt like I benefitted from the rest. Felt very fresh. Not going to log the full session but will resume as normal tomorrow. Tanned AF and should tighten up within a week. Should be looking solid.


----------



## DLTBB

*10th September

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
*Arms*:

Machine dips 3 x 6-8 (rack)
Crossbody trice pushdown 3 x 8-10
Cable skull crusher 3 x 8-12
Preacher curl 3 x 6-8
Crucifix curl 3 x 8-10
DB hammer curl 2 x 10-12
Back at it properly. 

I went in to holiday mode like 2 weeks before I should have with my diet so I’ve lost a bit of condition but I should be able to tighten up again quite quickly. 

Still running Test only for now. Down to cruise dose at 150mg.


----------



## Optionstrader

Fantastic log man. Just reading and I see you have GI issues. When I was younger I was diagnosed with IBS and then five years later after losing 80 pounds in six weeks turns out I have UC. lost my colon after it broke open and am less than 10 months from last surgery but managed to add back 70 pounds or so. Gut health is so damn important. 90% of our serotonin is made in the gut if nothing else lol. 

Anyway man keep crushing it.


----------



## DLTBB

Optionstrader said:


> Fantastic log man. Just reading and I see you have GI issues. When I was younger I was diagnosed with IBS and then five years later after losing 80 pounds in six weeks turns out I have UC. lost my colon after it broke open and am less than 10 months from last surgery but managed to add back 70 pounds or so. Gut health is so damn important. 90% of our serotonin is made in the gut if nothing else lol.
> 
> Anyway man keep crushing it.


Damn. Glad you’re on the mend! My gut issues have actually been quite mild for the last few weeks. A lot of days while I was on holiday I went the whole day without using the bathroom which is very unusual for me. Definitely beats being in a flare up.


----------



## DLTBB

*11th September

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs*:

Single leg curl 3 x 8-12
Single leg extension 3 x 8-12
Hammer Strength seated calf raise 4 x 15
Hack squat 3 x 6-8
Hip thrust 3 x 10-12
Every dude in the gym decided to train legs today for some reason so had to go with isolation and calves first before hitting the bigger movements. Kind of backwards but we were pressed for time and couldn’t afford to wait around. 

My mate who I’ve been training is now at 18lbs loss and he’s gained strength and muscle, natural too. Looks and feels much better. Will post before and afters once he hits his goal - I think he has 7-8lbs left to lose. He’s doing really well. 

One more week of this split and then I will switch back over to hitting every muscle group twice a week again with a new PPL I will write up this week.


----------



## DLTBB

*12th September

Cardio:*

15 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Chest*:

Flat DB press 3 x 8 - Had to back out at 120s as my left arm was coming out wider than my right and throwing me off, annoying but didn’t want to risk injuring myself. 
Cable fly 3 x 10 - Bicep felt dodgy getting the last set into position, FML. 
Pec-deck (lower pec) 3 x 10
Decline barbell press 2 x 10, 1 x 16 (120KG to failure, quite fatigued by this point and nervous after earlier niggles)
Exercise selection was a little bit upside down again as literally everybody else in the gym was training chest, it is Monday after all. 

Pretty much back to normal now I’ve had a few days to acclimatise since coming back from holiday. Have my weekly Gousto meals in, stocked the fridge and cupboards with food and cooked a lovely chorizo pasta bake post-training. Thinking of re-adding Huel Black for convenience, easy protein and easy to digest carbs. Might as well take advantage of what I have left. 

I don’t know if any of you guys are in to walking, but my gym buddy has asked me to walk up a mountain on Saturday (Tryfan). Looks cool and an interesting change of pace for me. Just need to excuse myself from a wedding I’m supposed to be attending with my Mrs. it’s a friend of hers who I’ve never met so I should be fine.


----------



## DLTBB

*13th September

Cardio:*

15 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
*Back*:

Wide grip pull-up 3 x failure
Iliac pull-down 3 x 6-10
Chest supported row 3 x 6
Low cable row 3 x 6
Hyperextension 3 x failure
Good session, hit PR’s on a few working sets today. 

My mate who I’ve been training with sent me his progress shots. He’s getting on pretty well considering it’s been a fairly short period of time. I believe he’s now down by 17-18lbs and looks to have gained some muscle on the upper back based on the pictures. All he’s done is 4-5 lifting sessions per week and learned how to track his calorie intake on MFP. Going to push him down towards 12-14% and then try to add some muscle gradually. Proud of him as he usually struggles to find any time to train around work etc.


----------



## CJ

Great progress!!!


----------



## CJ

Great progress!!!


----------



## DLTBB

My gut has actually been pretty good for the last few weeks. Still far from normal but not even 20% as bad as it was at it's worst. Not sure if it's anything I've done differently or if the condition can calm down by itself sometimes but I'm not complaining. I guess I've been a lot less stressed recently which I assume can have a big impact. Actually able to eat properly and walk to the shops without fear of having to sprint back to avoid shitting my pants.


----------



## Signsin1

DLTBB said:


> My gut has actually been pretty good for the last few weeks. Still far from normal but not even 20% as bad as it was at it's worst. Not sure if it's anything I've done differently or if the condition can calm down by itself sometimes but I'm not complaining. I guess I've been a lot less stressed recently which I assume can have a big impact. Actually able to eat properly and walk to the shops without fear of having to sprint back to avoid shitting my pants.


Nice job training/coaching your buddy.. Progress for sure..

Glad to hear the guts doing better..Its amazing what a vacation away from stress can do for the body


----------



## DLTBB

*14th September

Cardio:*

N/A
*Shoulders*:

Anterior delt DB press 3 x 6-8
Cable lateral raise 3 x 10
Smith press 3 x 6-10
Cable rear delt fly 4 x 10-12
Lateral DB raise 2 x failure
Tweaked my lower back a little bit on my top set of DB press. Feels a little tender, hoping it doesn’t cause any issues. 

Funny story. There’s a guy who’s been training at my gym since I started 15 years ago, he was a massive bodybuilder when I was in my teens and he showed me and my mate how to train HIT style. He left the two of us in bits after 1-2 sets to failure with forced reps, negatives etc. He stopped me in the gym today and said he follows me on Instagram and really likes my content. I told him I had actually posted a story about him taking me and my pal through HIT a few weeks ago on my story and he said he’d seen it and thought it sounded familiar. 😂


----------



## DLTBB

*15th September

Cardio*:

N/A
*Arms*:

Preacher curl 15, 12, 10, 8 & 1 triple drop set
Seated incline DB curl 3 x 8-10
Pinwheel curl 3 x 6
Dip 3 x failure
Single arm cable pushdown 12, 10, 8, 6
DB skull crusher 3 x 12
Rope pushdown 1 triple drop set
High volume and pretty pump based to see out the last of my bro split sessions. Next week it’s back to 2 x PPL with lower volume and back to the log book. The bro split has been nice and a cool change of pace but ultimately I’m going to make more progress nailing down the progressive overload, even if I don’t get a gnarly pump. 



https://imgur.com/a/L5cNC8F


----------



## PZT

Your Delts are serious slabs of beef bro


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> *13th September
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM
> *Back*:
> 
> Wide grip pull-up 3 x failure
> Iliac pull-down 3 x 6-10
> Chest supported row 3 x 6
> Low cable row 3 x 6
> Hyperextension 3 x failure
> Good session, hit PR’s on a few working sets today.
> 
> My mate who I’ve been training with sent me his progress shots. He’s getting on pretty well considering it’s been a fairly short period of time. I believe he’s now down by 17-18lbs and looks to have gained some muscle on the upper back based on the pictures. All he’s done is 4-5 lifting sessions per week and learned how to track his calorie intake on MFP. Going to push him down towards 12-14% and then try to add some muscle gradually. Proud of him as he usually struggles to find any time to train around work etc.
> 
> View attachment 28287
> 
> View attachment 28288


That's really good progress for only 5 weeks.


----------



## MaxPower

DLTBB said:


> *15th September
> 
> Cardio*:
> 
> N/A
> *Arms*:
> 
> Preacher curl 15, 12, 10, 8 & 1 triple drop set
> Seated incline DB curl 3 x 8-10
> Pinwheel curl 3 x 6
> Dip 3 x failure
> Single arm cable pushdown 12, 10, 8, 6
> DB skull crusher 3 x 12
> Rope pushdown 1 triple drop set
> High volume and pretty pump based to see out the last of my bro split sessions. Next week it’s back to 2 x PPL with lower volume and back to the log book. The bro split has been nice and a cool change of pace but ultimately I’m going to make more progress nailing down the progressive overload, even if I don’t get a gnarly pump.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/L5cNC8F


Insane bro delts have their own gravity


----------



## DLTBB

My arms are completely fried today. I could barely lift my arm to shave this afternoon. Today’s a rest day in preparation for walking up a mountain tomorrow morning. My mate is picking me up at 6AM and we’ll arrive for 8AM to get started. Going to charge my watch tonight so I can get some data on heart rate during the walk etc. as this is my first mountain and I’m interested to see how my cardio holds up.


----------



## MaxPower

DLTBB said:


> My arms are completely fried today. I could barely lift my arm to shave this afternoon. Today’s a rest day in preparation for walking up a mountain tomorrow morning. My mate is picking me up at 6AM and we’ll arrive for 8AM to get started. Going to charge my watch tonight so I can get some data on heart rate during the walk etc. as this is my first mountain and I’m interested to see how my cardio holds up.


Good luck brother!


----------



## DLTBB

Tryfan completed, fellas. It was tough. Even though I do a lot of incline treadmill walking, it’s a lot different when every step you’re taking is unpredictable. There was a good portion of scrambling for the final quarter of the walk too. The big rocks at the top are called Adam and Eve. A lot of people jump between the two but I didn’t trust my footing enough by that point and it suddenly felt ten times higher when I was on that rock. Made it down okay but I managed to rip the arse of my pants because I was butt-sliding down jagged rocks. Glad I went with proper walking shoes rather than regular trainers or I’d have snapped my ankle several times over. Overall good test of fitness and definitely going to do more. 



https://imgur.com/a/f5Ctft5




https://imgur.com/a/nn4EIxa


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Tryfan completed, fellas. It was tough. Even though I do a lot of incline treadmill walking, it’s a lot different when every step you’re taking is unpredictable. There was a good portion of scrambling for the final quarter of the walk too. The big rocks at the top are called Adam and Eve. A lot of people jump between the two but I didn’t trust my footing enough by that point and it suddenly felt ten times higher when I was on that rock. Made it down okay but I managed to rip the arse of my pants because I was butt-sliding down jagged rocks. Glad I went with proper walking shoes rather than regular trainers or I’d have snapped my ankle several times over. Overall good test of fitness and definitely going to do more.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/f5Ctft5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/nn4EIxa


Fun though, isn't it? 

Looks like a great summit, views look awesome!!!


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Fun though, isn't it?
> 
> Looks like a great summit, views look awesome!!!


Fun and something different. I wouldn’t dream of staying on a treadmill for 4 hours but 4 hours going up a mountain passes really quickly. Will definitely be doing more.


----------



## DLTBB

Started my new split but me and my training partner felt drained and sore from yesterday’s walk so I’m not even going to bother logging the session in full. Probably should have taken the day off as a proper rest, lesson learned. Any future long walks I will take a day off for recovery afterwards. Got a Sunday dinner booked with my girlfriend in just over an hour so going to get a load of meat and vegetables in me and hopefully get a good sleep tonight. Gym is open normal hours despite the queen’s funeral surprisingly.


----------



## DLTBB

*19th September

Cardio:*

N/A - One more day for my legs to recover before I can commit to cardio. Want to really start hammering it now so I can handle steep gradients better on my next long walk. 
*Pull:*

Iliac pull-down - Pyramid from 12 reps until 2 working sets of 6 reps (Stacked cables for working sets)
Chest supported row (plate loaded with Angles 90 grips) - Likewise, 2 x 6 (80KG each side)
Lat pull-down 3 x 6
T-bar row 2 x 6
Straight bar curl - Pyramid from 12 reps until 2 working sets of 8
Cable curl 2 x 10, 1 light set until failure plus test pause until failure again
Almost recovered from the hike now. Tiny bit of stiffness but I’m fine to train. I spent half an hour this morning stretching and blasting my legs with the massage gun. 

I trained with an old mate who I’ve not trained with for like 6+ years when I first started using steroids. Really good session and showed him a few small tweaks and adjustments to his form on certain exercises which he said made a world of difference. He said he’ll be pestering me to train multiple times a week now as it’s one of the best sessions he’s had in a while. 

Going to have to improvise for food today as the kitchen cupboards are pretty empty and most of the shops are closed while the Queen’s funeral is showing.


----------



## DLTBB

Couldn’t stand sitting around at home listening to the funeral on the TV so hopped on my back and went back to the gym. Completed all the isolation work I missed during yesterday’s push session, some calves and core and a 30KM ride. No doubt the funeral will still be on the TV when I get back home.


----------



## DLTBB

Energy levels are much improved since being consistent with my iron supplementation for the last 10 days. Going to be adding 10mg Cardarine soon as I start focusing more on cardio in the coming weeks. Having some shipped out today. Should be here before the end of the week.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th September

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
10 minutes cross trainer 170+ BPM
*Legs:*

Barbell squat 3 x 5
Machine hack squat 3 x 6-8
Bulgarian split squat 2 x 12, 1 drop set
Sissy squat 3 x failure
Single leg curl 3 x 8-12
Standing calf raise 6 x 8-15
Went with a shorter more intense blast for the cardio to switch it up a bit. Quite enjoy the cross trainer, been ages since I used it. 

This is the first of 2 leg days and will be more squat focused. Second will put hamstrings first and a little bit of quads after. Hamstrings need some extra attention right now. 

Energy levels and appetite been great all day. Feeling good.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st September

Cardio:*

30 minutes outdoor cycle
10 minutes cross trainer 170+ BPM
*Push:*

Flat press (plate loaded) - pyramid up to 2 x 6 working sets
Incline smith - pyramid up to 3 x 6
Costal fly 2 x 10
Seated press (plate loaded) superset with cable Y raise 3 x 8 + 3 x 12
Single arm pushdown superset cable overhead extension 3 x 10 + 3 x 10
Had to use machines in place of some compound lifts because I was training alone. Buddy is still feeling under the weather. ☹️


https://imgur.com/a/LrTcIL4


Calves look horrendous.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Deltasaurus Rex is appropriate for you. I'm quite jealous actually.


----------



## DLTBB

Bomb10shell said:


> Deltasaurus Rex is appropriate for you. I'm quite jealous actually.


Gotta live up to the title the moderators bestowed upon me!


----------



## Yano

Solid man ! total fucking unit


----------



## DLTBB

Here's the next walk we have planned - https://www.alltrails.com/trail/eng...rrel-edge-and-striding-edge-circular?p=-1&u=i 






A week on Sunday if weather permits. Ordered some new gear today as I was massively underprepared for last week's walk. Enjoying planning them as much as I do walking them. Could definitely become a new regular hobby of mine. Challenging but very peaceful when you're up there I imagine.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Here's the next walk we have planned - https://www.alltrails.com/trail/eng...rrel-edge-and-striding-edge-circular?p=-1&u=i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A week on Sunday if weather permits. Ordered some new gear today as I was massively underprepared for last week's walk. Enjoying planning them as much as I do walking them. Could definitely become a new regular hobby of mine. Challenging but very peaceful when you're up there I imagine.


That's a solid hike.

How far are these hills from where you live?

Oh, and trekking poles are a solid investment for going downhill. They really save your knees from a beating.


----------



## CJ

Not sure if these are available in the UK, but they screw right onto a Smart Water bottle (also a good choice over Nalgene bottles, several ounces lighter), so you can fill up in a steam and drink filtered water right from the bottle. 









						Squeeze Water Filtration System | Sawyer Products
					

The Squeeze Filter is our workhorse model and is the filter of choice for heavy users and those who need long term reliability. The Squeeze Filters come with a Lifetime Warranty.




					www.sawyer.com


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> That's a solid hike.
> 
> How far are these hills from where you live?
> 
> Oh, and trekking poles are a solid investment for going downhill. They really save your knees from a beating.


This is just over two hours away. I have some good options available not too far from where I live. There's Scafell Pike which is the highest in England, Snowdon which is the highest in Wales and Ben Nevis which is the highest in Scotland all within driving distance!


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd September

Cardio:*

10 minutes cross trainer 170+ BPM
*Pull:*

Meadows row 8, 8, 7
Pull-up 7, 6, 6 (+110lbs DB)
Kneeling cable row 2 x 10
Neutral grip pull-down 12, 9, 9
Single arm cable preacher 3 x failure
Hammer curl 3 x failure
Current shape after 3 weeks without pinning anything and 10 days at 150mg Test E per week. 10mg Cardarine in now also. Can’t complain too much. 



https://imgur.com/a/RCwAGjL


----------



## DLTBB

It's actually my birthday in less than a week fellas. I'll be turning 31! It'll be my first legit birthday since being released as I was still on a bloody curfew last year and had to make special arrangements to be able to stay out until midnight. Free to do what I want this year. My Mrs has booked a meal for me on the day and a little cottage in Yorkshire for us and the dog to stay in a few days later so we can do some nice walks and eat in some cosy pubs. Should be nice.


----------



## PZT

Haha I thought you were like early 20s


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> Haha I thought you were like early 20s


I wish mate, getting old now.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd September

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

RDL 3 x 6
Pendulum squat 10, 8, 8
Single leg press 2 x 10
Hip thrust 3 x 6
Lying hamstring curl 3 x 8
Standing calf raise superset with tibia raise 6 sets
Ordered myself an Insta360 One X3. It’s a cool 360 degree camera. Hoping to get some good outdoors and gym footage with it. Should arrive tonight (God bless Amazon).

Was pretty exhausted today and could’ve done with a rest day but didn’t want legs to fall on the weekend as I’d prefer to spend my non-rushed sessions hitting upper body.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> I wish mate, getting old now.


Old... 😏. I hate you. LOL


----------



## DLTBB

Abandoned the gym in favour of a 10 mile walk in the Peak District this morning. Me and a mate decided to do it last minute as a warm up for our big walk next week. Nice views and good weather. Feeling great.



https://imgur.com/a/pZ7vGL8




https://imgur.com/a/JRkufyT




https://imgur.com/a/pQpm2Mb


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> I wish mate, getting old now.


Old haaahah  you are just between the age of our 2nd n 3rd kids.


----------



## DLTBB

*25th September

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Pin press 2 x 6, 1 x 5 (up to 147.5KG)
Seated DB press  3 x 6-8 (up to 110lbs)
Seated dip machine 3 x failure (stack) 9, 8, 6
Incline cable fly 3 x 12-15
Cable rear delt dly 3 x 12-15
Cable pushdown 3 x 12-15
My mate is back in the gym with me now so I can start to work a bit heavier and go to failure on DB/BB movements. 

Legs and feet are a little bit tender from yesterday’s walk. Going to take the dog out today too so that’ll be some extra cardio and steps for me. Will post pictures if it’s anywhere scenic.


----------



## DLTBB

Did a 5 mile walk with my girlfriend and the dog around the reservoir. I tested the 360 camera on the video with my dog, looks pretty cool. Should look great up a mountain. 


https://imgur.com/a/2ZcMjIS




https://imgur.com/a/3YSjuHT


----------



## DLTBB

Been getting some sleep apnea the last few nights. It's just as I'm trying to drift off. Like I forget to breathe and then suddenly shoot up feeling panicked, particularly if I'm lying on my back. But then when I finally get to sleep, I'm fine. I've had it before but it's when I've been heavier and holding much more water. Any of you guys had this before?


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> Been getting some sleep apnea the last few nights. It's just as I'm trying to drift off. Like I forget to breathe and then suddenly shoot up feeling panicked, particularly if I'm lying on my back. But then when I finally get to sleep, I'm fine. I've had it before but it's when I've been heavier and holding much more water. Any of you guys had this before?


For what ever reason deca over 400 does it to me. Just start to fall asleep or have just gotten to sleep and feel like I forget how to breathe. 

I've even had it carry over into a dream where I was stuck underwater in .. well a tiny seahorse submarine exploring with some snorks ,, but thats neither here nor there ... lets leave my delusions out of this 🧐

So yeah I wake up all panicked and gasping for air , have like an anxiety attack get all sweaty and weird for 20 minutes or so then get the shakes like im freezing and pass out like a stone.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> For what ever reason deca over 400 does it to me. Just start to fall asleep or have just gotten to sleep and feel like I forget how to breathe.
> 
> I've even had it carry over into a dream where I was stuck underwater in .. well a tiny seahorse submarine exploring with some snorks ,, but thats neither here nor there ... lets leave my delusions out of this 🧐
> 
> So yeah I wake up all panicked and gasping for air , have like an anxiety attack get all sweaty and weird for 20 minutes or so then get the shakes like im freezing and pass out like a stone.


Peculiar isn't it? My Mrs falls asleep as soon as she closes her eyes and doesn't wake up once in the night, I envy her.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> Peculiar isn't it? My Mrs falls asleep as soon as she closes her eyes and doesn't wake up once in the night, I envy her.


You could try to get a sleep study done , see if you qualify for CPAP. Not sure how hard all that is over there. 

Pretty common to have some issues with sleep n air as ya get bigger n bigger , having all that weight even if it is muscle causes some compression when were fully relaxed.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DLTBB said:


> Been getting some sleep apnea the last few nights. It's just as I'm trying to drift off. Like I forget to breathe and then suddenly shoot up feeling panicked, particularly if I'm lying on my back. But then when I finally get to sleep, I'm fine. I've had it before but it's when I've been heavier and holding much more water. Any of you guys had this before?


Weird it happens to me too, but only if I start to fall asleep on my back. I just sleep on my side usually.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> You could try to get a sleep study done , see if you qualify for CPAP. Not sure how hard all that is over there.


I can't see it being a quick process considering I've been waiting well over 6 months to see a GI specialist about an issue which is causing me way more stress! If only my employer provided private medical care, things would be much easier.


----------



## Signsin1

Always happens when I lay on my back.. My allergies can make it worse at time

No worse feeling than almost being asleep then jumping up gasping for breath with your heart racing.

My doctor has me signed up for a sleep study in a couple weeks.. Im just wondering if I get a CPAP machine will it bug me to much to sleep while wearing it on my face


----------



## DLTBB

*26th September

Cardio:*

15 minutes cross-trainer 170BPM
*Pull:*

Neutral pull-up 3 x failure (+65lbs DB) 22, 20, 19
Chest supported row 3 x 6
Meadows row 3 x 6
Single arm preacher 3 x 10-12
EZ bar curl 3 x 10-12
Biceps and forearms felt like they were going to explode right away from high rep pull-ups. 

Was a little bit tired due to broken sleep and taking a while to drift off but did what I could. 

Diet and appetite still feeling on point and UC symptoms have been fairly steady for weeks now. It’s a welcome bit of relief, let me tell you.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th September

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

SSB Squat 3 x 6
Single leg curl 3 x 10
Single leg extension 3 x 10
Standing calf raise 5 x 10-15
Pathetic session. Felt drained throughout the day and was ready to take the day off but my mate convinced me to go. Total waste of time, didn’t manage a single productive set. Basically went through the motions in 35-40 minutes and called it a day. 

Definitely taking tomorrow off. If you see me make a log entry about a workout tomorrow, I give you permission to report me and for the moderators to give me a one week ban. 

Birthday is on Thursday, I’ve booked Thursday and Friday off work so I’ll get back in the gym early Thursday afternoon after a good rest. 

Bath, wholesome food and an early night (if I don’t wake up gasping for air) tonight.


----------



## DLTBB

I got a call with a new date for my colonoscopy. 10th of October. They've booked me in to a private clinic rather than doing it at the local hospital so they are able to get through their backlog faster. Sounds positive and will likely have better facilities/more attentive staff. Good news!


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> I got a call with a new date for my colonoscopy. 10th of October. They've booked me in to a private clinic rather than doing it at the local hospital so they are able to get through their backlog faster. Sounds positive and will likely have better facilities/more attentive staff. Good news!



Glad to hear this man. Hope you get some answers and solutions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB

31st birthday today fellas. Got the day off work. Did an early workout at the gym, went off plan and trained arms as a treat to myself. Going to visit family and then booked in for a meal with my Mrs later on at one of my favourite spots to eat. Feeling good. ☺️



https://imgur.com/a/ozcxZXd


----------



## IronSoul

DLTBB said:


> 31st birthday today fellas. Got the day off work. Did an early workout at the gym, went off plan and trained arms as a treat to myself. Going to visit family and then booked in for a meal with my Mrs later on at one of my favourite spots to eat. Feeling good.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ozcxZXd



Happy birthday brotha!! Sounds like a great start to the day. Enjoy the meal with your lady. Hope you have a great day man. You look ridiculous as always. I need that leanness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Happy Birthday man , enjoy it !!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

DLTBB said:


> 31st birthday today fellas. Got the day off work. Did an early workout at the gym, went off plan and trained arms as a treat to myself. Going to visit family and then booked in for a meal with my Mrs later on at one of my favourite spots to eat. Feeling good. ☺️
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ozcxZXd


Happy birthday bro


----------



## DLTBB

*30th September

Cardio:*

N/A
*Push:*

Pec-deck pyramid up to 3 sets 6-8 reps
Plate loaded incline pyramid up to 3 sets 5-8 reps
Plate loaded lateral raise machine pyramid up to 3 sets 8-12 reps
Plate loaded seated press pyramid up to 3 sets 5-8 reps
Cross body triceps pushdown 3 x 10-12
Rope extension 3 x 10-12
Did a chest isolation exercise first because other equipment was busy, actually felt my pressing sets engaging way more afterwards. 

My birthday was really good. A mate of mine is a manager at The Ivy so he was able to get us in for drinks and had an awesome mixologist make us anything we wanted for a couple of hours. Didn’t charge us a penny either, I just slipped the fella at the bar a tip with a secret handshake afterwards. Went to Dishoom for a meal which is Bombay inspired food. I loved it but my Mrs can’t handle spice so she didn’t eat much. Service there is always spot on. 

The spice and oil did a number on my stomach, was a minute or so away from shitting my pants but managed to make an emergency pit stop and use a pub toilet this morning.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Happy late birthday man. Glad you had a fun night overall. Good news about the scope reschedule! It'll be nice to get some answers.


----------



## DLTBB

Bomb10shell said:


> Happy late birthday man. Glad you had a fun night overall. Good news about the scope reschedule! It'll be nice to get some answers.


Thank you. And yes, it definitely will. Been dragging on for way too long now. Eager to just start treating the fucker and getting on with life.


----------



## DLTBB

*1st October

Cardio:*

30 minutes cycle
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-down machine pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Iliac pull-down pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Chest supported row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Cable upright row 4 x 12
Single cable preacher 3 x 10-12
Single cable curl 3 x 10-12
Feeling great today and still managing to hit some weight or rep PRs on working sets 6 weeks in to my cruise. 

Taking it easy for the rest of the day as I have to be up and ready to leave at 2:30AM to drive to the Lake District to start the walk up Helvellyn so we’re up towards the summit for sunrise. Will take the 360 camera so will hopefully catch some good videos. 



https://imgur.com/a/AIhDEgA


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> *1st October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 30 minutes cycle
> *Pull:*
> 
> Wide grip pull-down machine pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Iliac pull-down pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Chest supported row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Cable upright row 4 x 12
> Single cable preacher 3 x 10-12
> Single cable curl 3 x 10-12
> Feeling great today and still managing to hit some weight or rep PRs on working sets 6 weeks in to my cruise.
> 
> Taking it easy for the rest of the day as I have to be up and ready to leave at 2:30AM to drive to the Lake District to start the walk up Helvellyn so we’re up towards the summit for sunrise. Will take the 360 camera so will hopefully catch some good videos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/AIhDEgA


Fucking absolute unite mate , lookin solid AF


----------



## DLTBB

Epic hike today. Woke up at 2AM, left at 3AM, started the walk at 5AM and hit the summit of Helvellyn just after 7AM. Had to wear a head torch for the walk up as it was still pitch black outside. Couldn’t see a thing from the summit but as soon as we started to climb down the ridge the sky cleared and we had an amazing view of the sunrise. Really good walk with some nice scrambling. Burned 1,500+ calories. 



https://imgur.com/a/DMM7ie6




https://imgur.com/a/gBFIx9d




https://imgur.com/a/eFhy1VR




https://imgur.com/a/RSFH2kS


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> Epic hike today. Woke up at 2AM, left at 3AM, started the walk at 5AM and hit the summit of Helvellyn just after 7AM. Had to wear a head torch for the walk up as it was still pitch black outside. Couldn’t see a thing from the summit but as soon as we started to climb down the ridge the sky cleared and we had an amazing view of the sunrise. Really good walk with some nice scrambling. Burned 1,500+ calories.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/DMM7ie6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gBFIx9d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/eFhy1VR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/RSFH2kS


Beautiful !! what a way to spend the day


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Epic hike today. Woke up at 2AM, left at 3AM, started the walk at 5AM and hit the summit of Helvellyn just after 7AM. Had to wear a head torch for the walk up as it was still pitch black outside. Couldn’t see a thing from the summit but as soon as we started to climb down the ridge the sky cleared and we had an amazing view of the sunrise. Really good walk with some nice scrambling. Burned 1,500+ calories.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/DMM7ie6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gBFIx9d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/eFhy1VR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/RSFH2kS


That ridge looks awesome!!! 

On my way to the mountains myself right now. 

Mt Washington, NH
 6288'


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Beautiful !! what a way to spend the day


That pic of the ridge reminds me of Franconia Notch.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> Beautiful !! what a way to spend the day


And all wrapped up by 9AM before most people’s day has began! Only had an hour or two of sleep but feeling energised.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Wow that's absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## DLTBB

Bomb10shell said:


> Wow that's absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for the pics!


NP!

Here’s one final Timelapse of when the sun broke through the cloud as we were heading down. Epic moment. 



https://imgur.com/a/3qOlGZg


----------



## DLTBB

Mrs decided she wanted to take the dog out for a big walk as soon as I got back from my hike so went out almost immediately and covered another 6KM. Had 25,000 steps ticked off by 4PM. Most of which was uphill earlier today (177 floors climbed this morning apparently). Must’ve burned mega calories today. Trying to locate a pub for a humongous Sunday dinner as we speak.


----------



## 1bigun11

Great calves man.  Don't see that a lot here.  Well Done!


----------



## DLTBB

1bigun11 said:


> Great calves man.  Don't see that a lot here.  Well Done!


Thanks man. Got to give credit to my Dad. He’s never done a calf raise in his life and his are like tumours.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> *1st October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 30 minutes cycle
> *Pull:*
> 
> Wide grip pull-down machine pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Iliac pull-down pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Chest supported row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Cable upright row 4 x 12
> Single cable preacher 3 x 10-12
> Single cable curl 3 x 10-12
> Feeling great today and still managing to hit some weight or rep PRs on working sets 6 weeks in to my cruise.
> 
> Taking it easy for the rest of the day as I have to be up and ready to leave at 2:30AM to drive to the Lake District to start the walk up Helvellyn so we’re up towards the summit for sunrise. Will take the 360 camera so will hopefully catch some good videos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/AIhDEgA


You ever hit that shot with a crunch rather than a vacuum?


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 21307
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21308


You looking fucking nuts.  Great work.


----------



## DLTBB

PZT said:


> You ever hit that shot with a crunch rather than a vacuum?


I’ve tried it. I think I’ve posted it in here. I’m a sucker for a small waist and the vac seems to suck it in a little tighter. I’ll try to dig up the crunched version and post for comparison.


----------



## DLTBB

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> You looking fucking nuts.  Great work.


Thanks sir.


----------



## DLTBB

Quite surprised but the only pain I'm in today is a little bit of DOMS in my calves and some tenderness around the ankle joint. I thought I'd have been a write off for a few days, must be getting used to the longer walks and uphill sections. I'm due to train legs tonight but I'll only bother going ahead with it if I'm feeling 90%+ by that point. If not, I'll sub a push day in and have an extra day before hitting legs. But seems promising so far.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Jesus that's beautiful


Happy birthday mofo!


----------



## DLTBB

FlyingPapaya said:


> Jesus that's beautiful
> 
> 
> Happy birthday mofo!


It was! Next mountain trip is booked in for 15/10, Scafell Pike which is England's highest. Hopefully more views like this, but with winter closing in it's doubtful.

Thanks man.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd October

Cardio:*

N/A
*Push:*

Incline Hammer Strength 3 x 6-8 (up to 77.5KG each side)
Seated Hammer Strength 3 x 6-8 (up to 67.5KG each side)
Cable fly 3 x 10-12
Cable rear delt fly 3 x 10-12
Crossbody cable push-down and overhead cable extension superset 3 rounds to failure
Attempted to train legs but knees felt shaky and unstable from all the steps and load bearing yesterday. Would’ve been a waste of a session. 

*F*cked up story of the day:*

Received this message earlier from a random on Instagram. 



https://imgur.com/a/5SbSWgn


Somebody has made a profile using my pictures and talking to this girl for months. The profile spans back YEARS. They even tag their ‘friends’ in posts which have more fake pictures of me with my friends. They have Snapchat with a score of 28,000! The only reason she found me is because she got suspicious and had her friend reverse image search some of my pics and one linked to the article about my arrest. The girl is crushed because she really liked the guy, absolutely wild. 

Working on extracting some of the 360 footage. Preview below. 



https://imgur.com/a/Px98iER


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

DLTBB said:


> *F*cked up story of the day:*
> 
> Received this message earlier from a random on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/5SbSWgn
> 
> 
> Somebody has made a profile using my pictures and talking to this girl for months. The profile spans back YEARS. They even tag their ‘friends’ in posts which have more fake pictures of me with my friends. They have Snapchat with a score of 28,000! The only reason she found me is because she got suspicious and had her friend reverse image search some of my pics and one linked to the article about my arrest. The girl is crushed because she really liked the guy, absolutely wild.
> 
> Working on extracting some of the 360 footage. Preview below.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/Px98iER


Holy fuck this shit blows my mind.  I can't imagine being a young person navigating this type of bullshit as you're coming of age.  Seems like you have to be kind of stupid or profoundly naive to fall for this though...


----------



## DLTBB

*4th October

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Single arm pull-down pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Plate loaded low row pyramid up to 3 sets of 4-8
Bent over row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Cable upright row 3 x 10-12
Cable curl 3 x 10-12
DB hammer curl 3 x 10-12
Had painful pumps in my forearms which restricted me a little this session. Not sure why. Still a little tired from the hike but almost back to normal, should be able to resume with legs as normal tomorrow. Done some stretching today to loosen up. 

Still haven’t identified the catfish. I have the mobile number they used to contact the girl which links to a Vodafone voicemail. I’m trying to find a friend or a friend of a friend who works there so I can see who it’s registered to. Genuinely interested to see who could keep up such a charade for so long. They had pictures of me on their profile that I can’t even remember posting anywhere. 😂


----------



## DLTBB

The catfish came forward with on anonymous explanation and apology. He messaged me on UG-B of all places. Basically said he started the Tinder account as a social experiment years ago and had a lot of shit going on IRL so would log into it as an escape. I asked how he’d been getting pictures from my personal IG profile and he’d set up 2 fake accounts which I’d allowed to follow me and was saving everything I posted. He said he’s deleted everything associated with it now and apologised to me. I’ve also asked him to apologise to the girls he’s lead on. Funny place, the internet.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

DLTBB said:


> The catfish came forward with on anonymous explanation and apology. He messaged me on UG-B of all places. Basically said he started the Tinder account as a social experiment years ago and had a lot of shit going on IRL so would log into it as an escape. I asked how he’d been getting pictures from my personal IG profile and he’d set up 2 fake accounts which I’d allowed to follow me and was saving everything I posted. He said he’s deleted everything associated with it now and apologised to me. I’ve also asked him to apologise to the girls he’s lead on. Funny place, the internet.


That was an interesting twist having the person contact you on here. Did they make an account just to do that?


----------



## DLTBB

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> That was an interesting twist having the person contact you on here. Did they make an account just to do that?


Yep, they tried to contact me through UK-M initially but the account wasn't approved.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

DLTBB said:


> Yep, they tried to contact me through UK-M initially but the account wasn't approved.


Sounds like you might have a stalker 😂


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Yep, they tried to contact me through UK-M initially but the account wasn't approved.


Tell him to post up an intro!!!  😁


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Tell him to post up an intro!!!  😁


Ha, I would offer to coach this man for free if he'd like, to help get him in the right place mentally.


----------



## DLTBB

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Sounds like you might have a stalker 😂


I've had this username for years across multiple forums man, he's just followed me along.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Ha, I would offer to coach this man for free if he'd like, to help get him in the right place mentally.


Like a BBC sitcom!!!  🤣


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> Ha, I would offer to coach this man for free if he'd like, to help get him in the right place mentally.


Sounds like he needs dental work with a handy brick more than he needs coaching haahahaha WOW mate just fucking wow , you handled all that better than I would of in your shoes I assure you.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> Sounds like he needs dental work with a handy brick more than he needs coaching haahahaha WOW mate just fucking wow , you handled all that better than I would of in your shoes I assure you.


I've had it before and it probably won't be the last time man. I've had my face all over forums for a decade now, it's bound to happen. I probably make a decent catfish profile because I'm decent enough looking to get some female attention but fucked up looking enough to make it seem believable.


----------



## DLTBB

*5th October

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs:*

Barbell front squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Pendulum squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 4-8
DB SLDL pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Lying leg curl 3 x 10-12
Single leg extension 3 x 10-12
Standing calf raise 6 x 10-15
Decent day overall. Successful day at work, felt energetic, good workout and brought an end to the catfish saga (he’s probably reading this right now, hi mate). 

Anyway, me and my mate are proper addicted to the mountain walks at the minute. That’s what I’m like. Whenever I find something I enjoy doing, I get hooked on it. I have the day off on Friday as I’m travelling away for a weekend away with my Mrs in the afternoon and he works for himself, so we’re going to arrange another sunrise walk. It won’t be as high or as hectic as the last one because we’ll be on pretty limited time but we should be able to complete a decent 600-650M in the Peak District. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> *5th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Legs:*
> 
> Barbell front squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Pendulum squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 4-8
> DB SLDL pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Lying leg curl 3 x 10-12
> Single leg extension 3 x 10-12
> Standing calf raise 6 x 10-15
> Decent day overall. Successful day at work, felt energetic, good workout and brought an end to the catfish saga (he’s probably reading this right now, hi mate).
> 
> Anyway, me and my mate are proper addicted to the mountain walks at the minute. That’s what I’m like. Whenever I find something I enjoy doing, I get hooked on it. I have the day off on Friday as I’m travelling away for a weekend away with my Mrs in the afternoon and he works for himself, so we’re going to arrange another sunrise walk. It won’t be as high or as hectic as the last one because we’ll be on pretty limited time but we should be able to complete a decent 600-650M in the Peak District. Looking forward to it.


Someone's getting some gear (not that kind) for Christmas!!!


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Someone's getting some gear (not that kind) for Christmas!!!


I will be needing some new bits soon as we start to get snow here! Crampons and an ice axe will be a must soon!


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> I will be needing some new bits soon as we start to get snow here! Crampons and an ice axe will be a must soon!


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

DLTBB said:


> The catfish came forward with on anonymous explanation and apology. He messaged me on UG-B of all places. Basically said he started the Tinder account as a social experiment years ago and had a lot of shit going on IRL so would log into it as an escape. I asked how he’d been getting pictures from my personal IG profile and he’d set up 2 fake accounts which I’d allowed to follow me and was saving everything I posted. He said he’s deleted everything associated with it now and apologised to me. I’ve also asked him to apologise to the girls he’s lead on. Funny place, the internet.


Holy fuck.  That is a scary level of crazy.


----------



## PZT

You know you have a bad ass physique when this happens to you lol


----------



## DLTBB

*6th October

Cardio:*

30 minutes cycle
*Push:*

Flat plate loaded machine press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Anterior delt press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Close grip press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Cross body extension 3 x 10-12
Incline cable fly 3 x 10-12
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10-12
Heading to Yorkshire tomorrow afternoon so may need to take a couple of days off. Depends if there’s a gym nearby. Either way I might take it easy as I’ll be doing lots of walking. We’ll see. 

Feeling stronger on pressing movements at the minute despite being on cruise. No niggles or pains at all.


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

DLTBB said:


> No niggles


Say whaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Yano

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> Say whaaaaaaaaaaa


niggles - cause slight but persistent annoyance, discomfort, or anxiety. a trifling complaint, dispute, or criticism.


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

Yano said:


> niggles - cause slight but persistent annoyance, discomfort, or anxiety. a trifling complaint, dispute, or criticism.


Yea I know it's an innocuous word...still makes me giggle.  Same with niggardly.  I read some teacher got in a shit load of trouble for misspelling the later.


----------



## DLTBB

Woke up at 3AM for a hike. Only a baby one in comparison to some of the recent ones (Mam Tor). Must’ve been about 4:15-4:30 when we started to go up. The AllTrails route predicted it’d take us a couple of hours to reach the summit but we did it in just over an hour which meant we would’ve had to hang around for an hour up at the top to catch the sunrise. As soon as we got up there, it started blowing a gale so there was no chance we were waiting. Started heading down and was almost done by the time the sun came up. Still though, almost 3 hours cardio polished off before 8AM. I can’t complain.



https://imgur.com/a/WRPNtvm


----------



## DLTBB

Also, funny development..


https://imgur.com/a/d47XblG


----------



## DLTBB

*7th October

Cardio:*

3-hour hike (15,000 steps, 800 calories and topped out at 180BPM jogging up the steepest gradients)
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-up 3 x failure
Kneeling cable row pyramid up to 3 x 6-8
Iliac pull-down (single arm) 4 x 10-12
Straight arm cable pull-down (single arm in cuff) 4 x 8-12
Cable preacher curl (single arm) 3 x 10-12
Barbell 21’s 2 sets 
Surprised I found the energy after the long walk but got it done and got some pretty productive sets out considering. The pump wasn’t as good as usual, must’ve been quite depleted because I hadn’t ate a great deal and had burned tons of calories before training, but I got it done and I’m sure I will more than make up for it with the calories over in Yorkshire this weekend. 

Pissing it down here at the moment, hopefully it clears up a little bit because we’ve got a few nice walks and trips planned.


----------



## IronSoul

Damn I can’t believe you got that in after your hike. Good shit man. I really need to add pull-ups in my routine. They are incredible for back development and I suck at them. I need the assisted pull-up machine to get in what I need to with them and my current gym doesn’t have one. Good work man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Damn I can’t believe you got that in after your hike. Good shit man. I really need to add pull-ups in my routine. They are incredible for back development and I suck at them. I need the assisted pull-up machine to get in what I need to with them and my current gym doesn’t have one. Good work man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can loop a couple bands  and just put ya foot in it for an assist as well man.


----------



## DLTBB

IronSoul said:


> Damn I can’t believe you got that in after your hike. Good shit man. I really need to add pull-ups in my routine. They are incredible for back development and I suck at them. I need the assisted pull-up machine to get in what I need to with them and my current gym doesn’t have one. Good work man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to keep pull-ups on the routine regularly or I become bad at them very quickly. Like even if I’m overloading on a very similar pull-down movement, I can miss pull-ups for a few weeks and I’ll feel way worse at them. But yeah they’re a staple for me now.


----------



## roidmedangerfield

Am really enjoying this log and am learning a lot. Thank you.

May I ask, what is your height and current weight?


----------



## DLTBB

roidmedangerfield said:


> Am really enjoying this log and am learning a lot. Thank you.
> 
> May I ask, what is your height and current weight?


Thank you sir. I’m 5’6 and was 178 last time I weighed myself, which was almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DLTBB

Went on a long walk today. Covered over 10 miles and just shy of 30,000 steps. Really nice round here! Was playing with the new camera on a mode called TimeShift which makes some interesting footage (below). Going to have my last real meal now and then I’m not allowed to eat all day tomorrow because I’m getting the camera up my ass on Monday morning. 


https://imgur.com/a/AaIa2Fl




https://imgur.com/a/djdd4ab


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> Went on a long walk today. Covered over 10 miles and just shy of 30,000 steps. Really nice round here! Was playing with the new camera on a mode called TimeShift which makes some interesting footage (below). Going to have my last real meal now and then I’m not allowed to eat all day tomorrow because I’m getting the camera up my ass on Monday morning.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/AaIa2Fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/djdd4ab


Are you like 3 meters tall? 😂

Cool camera mode.


----------



## roidmedangerfield

DLTBB said:


> Thank you sir. I’m 5’6 and was 178 last time I weighed myself, which was almost 2 weeks ago.



Got it, thanks. So, then you get about one gram of protein per pound of bodyweight, it looks like.

Your cycle interests me a lot. I have some liquid anavar that I'm waiting to try. I have never used anavar before so hope I can tolerate it as well as you can.

Years ago in my thirties I used to do one month on one month off with fast acting esters and did that for a couple years. I liked it a lot because my weight barely fluctuated and strength in the gym was pretty consistent. And when you do the math I was on just as  much as guys who did two or three months on and then off and repeat. Or in your case, ten weeks on ten weeks off. 

You've motivated me to also do more cardio, also. 

Cheers, mate.


----------



## DLTBB

roidmedangerfield said:


> Got it, thanks. So, then you get about one gram of protein per pound of bodyweight, it looks like.
> 
> Your cycle interests me a lot. I have some liquid anavar that I'm waiting to try. I have never used anavar before so hope I can tolerate it as well as you can.
> 
> Years ago in my thirties I used to do one month on one month off with fast acting esters and did that for a couple years. I liked it a lot because my weight barely fluctuated and strength in the gym was pretty consistent. And when you do the math I was on just as  much as guys who did two or three months on and then off and repeat. Or in your case, ten weeks on ten weeks off.
> 
> You've motivated me to also do more cardio, also.
> 
> Cheers, mate.


Good man. Stick with the cardio, it’ll pay off.


----------



## DLTBB

Another decent walk today of about 16,000 steps. Keep in mind I haven’t been able to eat, so it’s good going. Felt a little light headed but overall not too bad. Went to a place called Malham Cove, apparently they filmed some of the 7th Harry Potter movie there. I can’t remember the scene, not gonna lie. Just had my first dose of bowel prep so will probably be pissing out of my arse all night. Should be fun. 





https://imgur.com/a/t77HzTd


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Another decent walk today of about 16,000 steps. Keep in mind I haven’t been able to eat, so it’s good going. Felt a little light headed but overall not too bad. Went to a place called Malham Cove, apparently they filmed some of the 7th Harry Potter movie there. I can’t remember the scene, not gonna lie. Just had my first dose of bowel prep so will probably be pissing out of my arse all night. Should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/t77HzTd


Awesome views, enjoy the fire hose coming out of your ass all day!!!!  🤣


----------



## DLTBB

All done. Wasn’t bad at all really. Had to go to the bathroom a few times in the night etc. but that’s pretty normal for me anyway. No signs of cancer which was a little worry in the back of my mind. They’ve taken 6 biopsies from different areas. Said they could see ulcers etc. They’re putting me on mesalazine suppositories to begin with. I reckon that’s all I’ll need to be fair. It ain’t too severe right now. And I’ve told them never to put me on Prednisolone again which they’ve noted.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> All done. Wasn’t bad at all really. Had to go to the bathroom a few times in the night etc. but that’s pretty normal for me anyway. No signs of cancer which was a little worry in the back of my mind. They’ve taken 6 biopsies from different areas. Said they could see ulcers etc. They’re putting me on mesalazine suppositories to begin with. I reckon that’s all I’ll need to be fair. It ain’t too severe right now. And I’ve told them never to put me on Prednisolone again which they’ve noted.


Good news!!!


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Good news!!!


Yep, hopefully this first round of meds does the trick.


----------



## DLTBB

*10th October

Cardio:*

30 minute cycle
*Legs:*

Hack squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Plate-loaded front squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Leg extension 2 x 6-8 and 1 set of 6 reps of heavy assisted negatives
Leg curl 2 x 6-8 and 1 set of 6 reps of heavy assisted negatives
Standing calf raise 20, 15, 12, 10, 8 and 6 (pyramid)
Trained with a friend and had a gnarly session. Really pushed each other and our final working sets of 6-8 were balls to the wall. 

Didn’t feel any ill effects post-colonoscopy. Don’t even really think I felt the Fentanyl or any of the sedation I was given to be honest. But at least I know I’ve not got cancer now, so I can rest easy.


----------



## DLTBB

*11th October

Cardio:*

N/A - Time constraints!
*Push:*

Plate-loaded incline press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 (also played with some sets of 1-3)
Seated barbell press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Dip pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 (+150lbs top sets today)
Pec deck 3 x 10-12
Reverse peck deck 3 x 10-12
Single arm pushdown 3 x 10-12
Another good session in the bag with my mate. At a similar level strength wise, I edge him on some lifts and him me on others so it’s a good push for one another. 

Finally got my prescription through for my UC meds so I’m going to pick them up from the chemist shortly. Not overly thrilled to be sticking medication up my butt, but if it helps bring me back to normality, I’ll do it. 

Diet was a bit haywire today as I was in the office for the first time in ages and they decided to buy us dinner and provide tons of snacks all day. Gone slightly over my calorie goal but will reduce intake tomorrow to bring my average for the week back to where it should be. 

Got a little bit of an injury at the moment in my foot. I think it’s from excessive walking over the weekend with no arch support in my shoes. It’s a dull ache on the lower outer side of my foot. Going to rest it and have bought some insoles for my shoes in preparation for Saturday’s hike.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> *11th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A - Time constraints!
> *Push:*
> 
> Plate-loaded incline press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 (also played with some sets of 1-3)
> Seated barbell press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Dip pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 (+150lbs top sets today)
> Pec deck 3 x 10-12
> Reverse peck deck 3 x 10-12
> Single arm pushdown 3 x 10-12
> Another good session in the bag with my mate. At a similar level strength wise, I edge him on some lifts and him me on others so it’s a good push for one another.
> 
> Finally got my prescription through for my UC meds so I’m going to pick them up from the chemist shortly. Not overly thrilled to be sticking medication up my butt, but if it helps bring me back to normality, I’ll do it.
> 
> Diet was a bit haywire today as I was in the office for the first time in ages and they decided to buy us dinner and provide tons of snacks all day. Gone slightly over my calorie goal but will reduce intake tomorrow to bring my average for the week back to where it should be.
> 
> Got a little bit of an injury at the moment in my foot. I think it’s from excessive walking over the weekend with no arch support in my shoes. It’s a dull ache on the lower outer side of my foot. Going to rest it and have bought some insoles for my shoes in preparation for Saturday’s hike.


The feet take a beating on these hikes, no doubt about that. 

We gave lots and lots and lots of granite boulders around here, the feet get noticeably fatigued in some softer shoes.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> The feet take a beating on these hikes, no doubt about that.
> 
> We gave lots and lots and lots of granite boulders around here, the feet get noticeably fatigued in some softer shoes.


I could do with better shoes but for now I’ve ordered some gel insoles with extra arch support. Hopefully they do the trick. Definitely don’t want to hurt myself to the point where I have to miss the big one on the 21st (Crib Goch - YouTube it!).


----------



## DLTBB

*12th October

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Pull-up 3 x 15 - Hit these with super strict form with a 2-second hold and squeeze at the top of each rep, training with a calisthenics lover so had to hold my own
Iliac pull pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
T-bar row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Single straight arm pull-down 3 x 8-12 
Preacher curl 3 x 8-12
Straight barbell curl 10 x 10 (passing the bar from one to the other immediately, they suggested it, I went along with it for fun, I know it’s not OPTIMAL)
Been training with my mate who’s super into calisthenics this week so some of the sessions have had things we’ve done for fun. Still had some solid workouts but went slightly off topic during most of them. Still got some good top sets on most compounds though. 

Plugged my first suppository last night, surprisingly not too bad. 

Somebody died yesterday on the mountain I’m due to walk up on Saturday. Apparently got separated from his friends. I’m cool with it and I know I’ll be absolutely fine but my Mrs is worrying now. We’re gonna take a rope in case visibility becomes terrible.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> *12th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Pull:*
> 
> Pull-up 3 x 15 - Hit these with super strict form with a 2-second hold and squeeze at the top of each rep, training with a calisthenics lover so had to hold my own
> Iliac pull pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> T-bar row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Single straight arm pull-down 3 x 8-12
> Preacher curl 3 x 8-12
> Straight barbell curl 10 x 10 (passing the bar from one to the other immediately, they suggested it, I went along with it for fun, I know it’s not OPTIMAL)
> Been training with my mate who’s super into calisthenics this week so some of the sessions have had things we’ve done for fun. Still had some solid workouts but went slightly off topic during most of them. Still got some good top sets on most compounds though.
> 
> Plugged my first suppository last night, surprisingly not too bad.
> 
> Somebody died yesterday on the mountain I’m due to walk up on Saturday. Apparently got separated from his friends. I’m cool with it and I know I’ll be absolutely fine but my Mrs is worrying now. We’re gonna take a rope in case visibility becomes terrible.


You do have headlamps, right? Get them if you don't.

And whistles, clip it right on the shoulder strap of your pack.

Emergency shelter, a bivvy, only weighs ounces and is about the size of your fist when packed up.

An external battery pack for your phone is a good thing to have on longer hikes. They're about the size of a deck of cards.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> You do have headlamps, right? Get them if you don't.
> 
> And whistles, clip it right on the shoulder strap of your pack.
> 
> Emergency shelter, a bivvy, only weighs ounces and is about the size of your fist when packed up.
> 
> An external battery pack for your phone is a good thing to have on longer hikes. They're about the size of a deck of cards.


Yup, all will have head torches.

No whistles, but will get some.

Got external batteries too.

We're pretty well prepared and we'll make more of an effort not to drift apart, we're usually pretty tight anyway but will be more conscious of it this time for sure.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> *12th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Pull:*
> 
> Pull-up 3 x 15 - Hit these with super strict form with a 2-second hold and squeeze at the top of each rep, training with a calisthenics lover so had to hold my own
> Iliac pull pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> T-bar row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
> Single straight arm pull-down 3 x 8-12
> Preacher curl 3 x 8-12
> Straight barbell curl 10 x 10 (passing the bar from one to the other immediately, they suggested it, I went along with it for fun, I know it’s not OPTIMAL)
> Been training with my mate who’s super into calisthenics this week so some of the sessions have had things we’ve done for fun. Still had some solid workouts but went slightly off topic during most of them. Still got some good top sets on most compounds though.
> 
> Plugged my first suppository last night, surprisingly not too bad.
> 
> Somebody died yesterday on the mountain I’m due to walk up on Saturday. Apparently got separated from his friends. I’m cool with it and I know I’ll be absolutely fine but my Mrs is worrying now. We’re gonna take a rope in case visibility becomes terrible.


A similar thing happened years ago to a close  friend of mine. It was his own fault as sad as it still is to admit , folks will think  they see a better route , or want to try a new way and end up attempting a climb they just arent rated for. That was how Derek fell. 

If you stay on the trails and known paths and use proper care and have the right gear like CJ mentioned you will be fine mate. Enjoy your travels !!


----------



## DLTBB

*13th October

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Leg extension pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 and 1 set of 6 x 3 second negatives
Plate loaded hack squat pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8 (tried to bail out at 3 reps on final set when I got stuck in the hole but spotter gave a little touch)
Single pin leg press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Lying leg curl 3 x 8-10 and 1 set of 6 x 3 second negatives
Standing calf raise 3 x 10
Seated calf raise 3 x 10

Will have tomorrow off as a rest day so I’m as fresh I can be for Saturday. Hopefully I don’t get DOMS which carries over, need my legs to be fully mobile and operational ideally. 
Had a solid week of training this week. Some really good sets and tried a few things I wouldn’t usually do because I’ve been training with somebody else. Good to get a bit of exposure training with others to keep things fresh sometimes IMO. 


https://imgur.com/a/rJ1sU47


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DLTBB said:


> Yup, all will have head torches.
> 
> No whistles, but will get some.
> 
> Got external batteries too.
> 
> We're pretty well prepared and we'll make more of an effort not to drift apart, we're usually pretty tight anyway but will be more conscious of it this time for sure.


I have a good bit of experience in the woods, and I know how easy it can be to get turned around. 

My necessities are a good magnetic compass (not the one on your battery powered GPS), and a decent GPS (always bring backup batteries).

You probably already do all that, but both have saved my butt a few times, and it's virtually impossible to get lost if you have both.


----------



## DLTBB

Having a rest today. Annoyingly got a bit of DOMS from yesterday's leg session. I've done a bit of stretching and worked on it with the massage gun. Hoping it clears up a little by the time I start my hike. The pain I had in my foot from last weekend is nearly gone. I've got some new insoles for my boots so hoping I can complete this without any major pain or discomfort. I've got my alarm set for 1AM. Going to try to get to bed, or at least settled, for 7PM. Really hope I can get some sleep as I did Helvellyn on 1 hour of sleep and it's quite frankly dangerous. The walk should take about 5 hours, hoping to be back down for 9:30-10AM. Taking the camera and mount so I should get some decent footage if visibility allows. 

Got my gear all folded up and laid out on the bed and my food packed, I'm a proper geek.


----------



## DLTBB

Had to abandon ship fellas. Got about 700M up (of around ~920M to the top) and the weather got ridiculous. It was raining most of the way up but it got HEAVY and very windy. We could barely see in front of us and all of our waterproofs had soaked through. It was too wet and windy to attempt to stop and add/remove layers. We made the decision to head back down and cut it short. Kind of annoying but it would have been dangerous to continue. The walk itself wasn’t my kind of walk, just thousands of stairs up and up and up, too monotonous for me. I prefer a scramble. We blew a tyre 5 mins in to the drive home and had to call somebody out for an emergency repair. Lovely day.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Had to abandon ship fellas. Got about 700M up (of around ~920M to the top) and the weather got ridiculous. It was raining most of the way up but it got HEAVY and very windy. We could barely see in front of us and all of our waterproofs had soaked through. It was too wet and windy to attempt to stop and add/remove layers. We made the decision to head back down and cut it short. Kind of annoying but it would have been dangerous to continue. The walk itself wasn’t my kind of walk, just thousands of stairs up and up and up, too monotonous for me. I prefer a scramble. We blew a tyre 5 mins in to the drive home and had to call somebody out for an emergency repair. Lovely day.


It happens. 🤷‍♂️

Live to climb another day. 

Stairs DOWN are the worst. Absolute torture on the knees.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> It happens. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Live to climb another day.
> 
> Stairs DOWN are the worst. Absolute torture on the knees.


The killer for me when hiking is the pumps. Like yeah I get gassed out during certain sections but I can push through that. But lower back and shin pumps I get are debilitating. I’m only on a cruise dose of Test at the moment and I’m mindful of electrolyte intake etc. Would taurine be of any use here?


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> The killer for me when hiking is the pumps. Like yeah I get gassed out during certain sections but I can push through that. But lower back and shin pumps I get are debilitating. I’m only on a cruise dose of Test at the moment and I’m mindful of electrolyte intake etc. Would taurine be of any use here?


I only get it rarely, in my calfs. It goes away eventually for me. I've never tried taurine.


----------



## DLTBB

Pretty spent fellas. I’m feeling a bit of tenderness around the ankle but no swelling so far. Hoping it doesn’t effect my training. I’ve just spent 20 minutes stretching my legs, lower back and working on ankle mobility. I think I’m going to need to step up the BPM on the cardio and do more mobility work in general going forward because I was flagging at some points this morning. Honestly, if that was my first taste of hiking, I doubt I’d want to do it again. Thankfully my first was in good conditions and I know it isn’t always horrendous up there. My Mrs is pestering me to do some karaoke so I’m going to do a couple of Sinatra tunes and retire shortly after. Sleep is needed.


----------



## DLTBB

*16th October

Cardio:*

10 x Ski ERG intervals
*Push:*

Decline barbell bench pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Plate loaded shoulder press pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Dip 3 x failure
Cable cuffed lateral raise 2 x 12, 1 x 20
Cable fly 3 x 12
Cross body pushdown 3 x 12
Did half an hour stretching/mobility at home too. 

A lad came over in the gym and asked if I’m @mancmuscle, felt like a celebrity TBH. 😂

Gonna take the dog out for a nice walk and go go for a roast dinner shortly. Should be a nice Sunday.


----------



## DLTBB

Did a nice 5 mile walk through a nearby forest. Lovely views and completely tired the dog out so getting some peace and quiet for once. My ankle feels pretty good now. Can’t see it preventing me from training legs on Tuesday.


----------



## DLTBB

*17th October

Cardio:*

10 x Ski ERG intervals

*Pull:*
(Quick session as my mate had to get back home to tend to his poorly Mrs)

Lat pull-down with Angles 90 grips pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Plate loaded row pyramid up to 3 sets of 6-8
Single straight arm pull-down 3 x 10
Preacher curl 4 x 10 and 1 drop set to finish


Quite a quick session. We battered the intervals on the ski, my mate had his watch running and he never came back down to below 130BPM for the whole session. Probably detracted from the actual workout but we need to push ourselves and get fitter so we can conquer mountains etc.

Also did 25 minutes mobility using a YouTube tutorial while working from home today. My mobility is dire. Definitely need to work on that.

Quick picture of me looking like a bulky bearded turbo manlet for those of you who are in to that kind of thing:



https://imgur.com/a/PKe81oo


----------



## DLTBB

Trying to work through a couple of mobility videos during my downtime while working from home. Didn't realise how horrendous my hip mobility is. Definitely need to work on that. I can get deep in to a squat but I have next to no internal/external rotation at the moment.


----------



## DLTBB

Side note, this medication actually seems to be making matters worse with the old bowel. I've left a message with the gastro doctor and should hear back soon.


----------



## DLTBB

*18th October

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Barbell SLDL 3 x 6
Hamstring curl 3 x 8-12
Single leg extension 3 x 8-12
Hyperextension 3 x failure
Seated calf raise 3 x 12, 1 x 20

Went more hamstring focused because my quads have been getting too much attention and my hamstrings and glutes are lagging hard. As mentioned earlier, done lots of stretching to help loosen up hips and improve mobility, my mobility at the moment is comically bad.

Going for a catch up with my cousin and some food but will keep it reasonable rather than eating like a pig. Are purely bro foods all day so far as my stomach has been growling. Stopping with that stupid medication as of today (lasted less than a week). GI Doctor can’t prescribe anything else yet but will be able to once my results from the scope come back.


----------



## DLTBB

*19th October

Cardio:*

N/A
*Push:*

Flat barbell bench press 3 x 6
Standing barbell press 3 x 6
Cable fly 3 x 12
DB Y-raise 3 x 20
Single arm push-down 4 x 10
Simple but effective. Still feeling a little niggling pain in my left arm where the forearm and bicep meet from my pull session earlier in the week. Heavy neutral grip pulling didn’t agree with me it seems. 


Legs as of today:



https://imgur.com/a/AtLCXA2


----------



## roidmedangerfield

DLTBB said:


> Did a nice 5 mile walk through a nearby forest.



How long does it take you to walk five miles?


----------



## DLTBB

roidmedangerfield said:


> How long does it take you to walk five miles?


Didn't log this one on AllTrails so can't tell you. A lot of it will depend on the elevation though. Some of the trails have like 3,000ft elevation which will slow you down dramatically compared to a flat walk.


----------



## roidmedangerfield

DLTBB said:


> Didn't log this one on AllTrails so can't tell you. A lot of it will depend on the elevation though. Some of the trails have like 3,000ft elevation which will slow you down dramatically compared to a flat walk.



I was curious since I started to do actual walking as my cardio. Yesterday I decided to walk to the UPS store from my house which is 1.5 miles away and it took me 28 minutes on flat sidewalks. Was wondering if that's slow compared to what other people are doing.


----------



## DLTBB

roidmedangerfield said:


> I was curious since I started to do actual walking as my cardio. Yesterday I decided to walk to the UPS store from my house which is 1.5 miles away and it took me 28 minutes on flat sidewalks. Was wondering if that's slow compared to what other people are doing.


I think I remember reading around 3MPH is the normal walking pace? But yeah, lots of elevation on my recent walks so way slower I imagine.


----------



## DLTBB

I had a rest day booked in but a plan I had fell through so I went and trained. Didn’t want to mess up mine and my mate’s rotation so did an arm day for fun in another gym, high volume pump stuff. Probably should’ve just stuck with the rest day but I can’t help it sometimes. Off on a hike tomorrow afternoon but not 100% where yet, going to check the weather before we set off and make a decision based on that. Hopefully not a repeat of last week’s catastrophe!


----------



## DLTBB

Brilliant day lads. Did one called Blencathra in the Lake District. We went over a ridge called Sharp Edge. Proper knife edge ridge and it had been raining earlier on, the rock is all completely smooth and my mate almost fell off the side. Probably shouldn’t have tackled it while it was wet but it’s a lesson learned. Took us just under 4 hours all in all. I can feel my cardio improving a lot and the mobility work I did this week definitely helped minimise the pain in my lower back and shins.


https://imgur.com/a/eXVEfk2


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DLTBB said:


> Brilliant day lads. Did one called Blencathra in the Lake District. We went over a ridge called Sharp Edge. Proper knife edge ridge and it had been raining earlier on, the rock is all completely smooth and my mate almost fell off the side. Probably shouldn’t have tackled it while it was wet but it’s a lesson learned. Took us just under 4 hours all in all. I can feel my cardio improving a lot and the mobility work I did this week definitely helped minimise the pain in my lower back and shins.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/eXVEfk2


I'd have a panic attack in this situation, and Ive done some crazy shit in my life. Y'all are freaking brave!


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd October

Cardio:*

30 minutes cycle
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-up (paused) 3 x failure
Low row 3 x 8
Iliac pull 3 x 8
Hypertension 3 x failure
Preacher 3 x 10 + 1 triple drop set
No pump and low energy today. Didn’t get enough carbs in me since yesterday’s walk. Will get some solid meals down me today and hopefully back in to train legs properly tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd October

Cardio:*

15 x bike interval
*Legs:*

Hack squat 3 x 6-8
BB squat narrow stance 3 x 6-8
Leg extension 3 x 8-12
Single leg curl 3 x 8-12
Standing calf raise (paused in stretch for 15 seconds on final rep each set) 4 x 12 
Still feel a bit drained. Woke up with a dry and scratchy throat yesterday and have felt a little fatigued since. My parents have had COVID but they both tested negative a couple of times before I last visited. Hoping it’s just a cold and clears up by tomorrow. Going to try to get an early night go and slam a lot of Vit C and water today. 

Went out for a meal with my Mrs’ family last night and had an amazing steak. Was hoping to avoid dessert but couldn’t help myself and got this, really good actually. Gut wasn’t too thankful but making up for it today and intend to keep everything pretty clean this week. 



https://imgur.com/a/OkpJGkx


Still cruising and going to get full bloods in a week and a half. I will be ready to run a little cycle/blast from there so going to have a think about what will work best for me. Probably moderate Test with a dry oral or a little touch of another oil, will avoid Tren/Nand though.


----------



## DLTBB

*24th October

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 160BPM
*Push:*

Slight decline DB press 3 sets 10, 10, 9 (top set was 130’s which I had to bail out on 9. Spent some time readjusting body partway through as I felt unevenly distributed on bench)
Hammer Strength seated press 3 sets 10, 8, 8 (top set 67.5KG each side)
Machine dip pause reps 3 x failure (stacked machine)
Banded lateral raise 3 x failure
Rope pushdown 3 x failure
Pec deck 3 x failure
Feeling a little bit under the weather today. Dry throat, aching etc. Not a bad session considering. 

My Mrs has hit the gym today too. Not usually her thing but she said she’s felt a bit anxious lately and wants to start doing a bit more. Said she’ll come walk up a small mountain nearby this weekend but we’ll see. Also wants to cut down on the wine. Positive changes so she’s got my support. ☺️


----------



## DLTBB

No time to train tonight as I’m at a concert with my Mrs so done some mobility during downtime at work today and went out for a run. 30 minutes continuously but pace was abysmal. Stuck to grass/uneven terrain rather than road so I can help train my ankles/feet for the hills/mountains.


----------



## DLTBB

Got a little strain on the inner thigh. Not sure if it's from overstretching or running yesterday. Going to do what I can to ease it off today. Pain seems to have dulled down a little bit since waking up at least.

Training pull tonight so hoping it's back to normal in time for legs tomorrow.

Went to a concert last night and had 3 drinks. Not ideal but back to clean living today, plenty of water and good food.


----------



## DLTBB

*26th October

Cardio:*

30 minute cycle
*Pull:*

Weighted wide grip pull-ups paused reps 3 x 6 (+100lbs)
Chest supported row 3 x 8
Iliac pull superset straight arm pull-down 3 sets
Barbell curl 3 x 10-12
DB hammers 3 x 10-12
Dark by the time I was done training, and I wasn’t in long. Winter is definitely on its way. 😞 Need some sun back in my life. 

Going to hit up a bit more stretching this evening to loosen off this inner thigh/groin pain. I actually have a yoga mat now, previously I was stretching on the rug in my lounge which smells like dog and left me covered in hair after every session, so that’ll be much better. 

And kind of random but I bumped in to an old friend in the gym today and was talking about his routine and he was actually following my split I posted on my page earlier in the year. Still find it crazy when the online persona crosses over into real life. A lad in the gym came over and asked if I was Manc Muscle last week too. 😂 Mate is a former Manchester City player so has a super athletic background, he’s promised to shoot some before and after pictures while following the split for my page.


----------



## DLTBB

Randomly got this cool and flattering message from a lad who used to train in the gym I did when I was 23-24, back in the high Tren days. Says I gave him a kick up the arse and looks as if he’s made some major gains since. Definitely seems to have surpassed me size wise. 😂


https://imgur.com/a/iiVj6Vg


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> Randomly got this cool and flattering message from a lad who used to train in the gym I did when I was 23-24, back in the high Tren days. Says I gave him a kick up the arse and looks as if he’s made some major gains since. Definitely seems to have surpassed me size wise. 😂
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/iiVj6Vg


That is awesome mate !


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Randomly got this cool and flattering message from a lad who used to train in the gym I did when I was 23-24, back in the high Tren days. Says I gave him a kick up the arse and looks as if he’s made some major gains since. Definitely seems to have surpassed me size wise. 😂
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/iiVj6Vg


That's awesome!!!


----------



## DLTBB

*27th October

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs:*

Barbell SLDL 5 x 3-6
Hamstring curl 3 x 8-12
Hyperextension 2 x failure
Plate loaded leg extension paused reps with 10 second hold final rep 3 x 8-12
Calf raise 4 x 10-15 (played with different foot positioning) 
Cracking on with another hamstring focused leg day. As mentioned previously, they’ve been neglected for a while and quad training has taken priority in most workouts. I’m pretty much guaranteed to be able to milk easy/free gains with some of these movements as they’ve not been focused on in a long time. 

Hip and leg mobility feeling noticeably better during training after daily mobility and stretching work too!


https://imgur.com/a/vRbVm3E


----------



## DLTBB

*28th October

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Flat barbell bench 2 x 8, 1 x 7.5 (top set 150KG)
Anterior delt DB press 3 x 6-8 (top sets 105lbs DBs)
Dip 3 x 10 (+110lbs DB)
Rear delt fly 3 x 10-12
Crossbody triceps 3 x 10-12
Cable fly 3 x 10-12
Honestly happy to be maintaining the strength I have for my working sets considering I’ve been cruising for a while and doing lots of cardio. Was surprised by how easy the first 6 reps of the final set of bench went up. 

Cooking me and the Mrs a pad Thai and having a chilled night. We’ve bought a book each from Amazon so we can have some downtime which doesn’t involve phones or TV, will try to get through a chapter or two tonight.


----------



## DLTBB

*29th October

Cardio:*

N/A
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-up 2 x failure (+100lbs DB)
Underhand grip 2 x failure (same)
Chest supported T-bar 3 x 6-8
Machine preacher 3 x 8-10
Incline seated DB 3 x 8-10
EZ-bar curl 3 x 12
Added a touch of extra bicep volume as they haven’t had much love lately. Skin splitting pump by the end of the session. 

Skipped out on cardio in the gym but going for a big walk around the reservoir with my mates and the dogs so should get plenty of steps in. 

Randomly got a cheque through the post from Jet2 after my flights home from Corfu were delayed back in September, just shy of 500 quid, can’t complain at all. Going to invest in some of the winter hiking gear I need; axe, crampons etc.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> *29th October
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A
> *Pull:*
> 
> Wide grip pull-up 2 x failure (+100lbs DB)
> Underhand grip 2 x failure (same)
> Chest supported T-bar 3 x 6-8
> Machine preacher 3 x 8-10
> Incline seated DB 3 x 8-10
> EZ-bar curl 3 x 12
> Added a touch of extra bicep volume as they haven’t had much love lately. Skin splitting pump by the end of the session.
> 
> Skipped out on cardio in the gym but going for a big walk around the reservoir with my mates and the dogs so should get plenty of steps in.
> 
> Randomly got a cheque through the post from Jet2 after my flights home from Corfu were delayed back in September, just shy of 500 quid, can’t complain at all. Going to invest in some of the winter hiking gear I need; axe, crampons etc.


Can get some decent gear with £500. Score!!!!


----------



## Eric Smith

DLTBB said:


> Hi UG-B.
> 
> I kept a couple of training logs here a few years ago and always found it to be a useful way to help keep myself accountable and to share/exchange ideas and knowledge with others. I'm also keeping this log on UK-M but I'd like to share it here too because it looks as if there is a lot of experienced guys who I'd value input and ideas from.
> 
> The last few years have been a bit rocky for me, but I've been back to consistent training since the end of July 2021 and have regained a lot of the muscle I lost in my time away from training. I was completely off weight-training and cold turkey from any PEDs supplements for almost a year due to a prison sentence for an AAS-related offence. I made a more detailed post about the prison sentence and my life since being released here.
> 
> I'm 30 now, so I'm not the spring chicken I was when I originally started my logs at 23. Back then I used to use a plethora of drugs with no real regard for my health. I'm older and wiser now so I'm going to try to keep things more sensible this time.
> 
> *Physique Goals*
> 
> The goal with the physique is simply to make small improvements while maintaining my fitness/health to the best of my ability. I've never fancied competing. A few people have said I'd have some potential in Men's Physique or Classic but I have no real interest in posing on stage in trunks at this stage. Never say never. But I mainly do this because I enjoy training and I like trying to optimise and experiment with my routine, diet and supplements. I appreciate the 'classic' looking bodybuilders, Bob Paris, Benfatto and so on, but I don't really have a goal physique. I just want to get better in general.
> 
> I do prefer to maintain a leaner look, so any size I gain will be done slowly. I'll either be in a very small surplus of 200-300 calories or 'maingaining'. The scale won't move up as fast as a regular all out bulk but it'll prevent me from having to do any cutting/dieting/tidying up and allow for more consistent progress.
> 
> *Personal Goals*
> 
> I'm still in the process of rebuilding my life after the whole 1-year holiday situation. I've already made good steps forward. I'm back working again with a job at a good firm, I have a new partner, we're due to move in together in less than two weeks, I'm avoiding recreational drugs/alcohol and I'm doing a little bit of training/diet planning/preparation on the side as an extra earner. Main goals in this department are to stay on the straight and narrow, maintain good relationships with friends/family/partner, work up the ladder in work and take on a few more clients to occupy my downtime in the evening.
> 
> *Health Goals*
> 
> I'm on the brink of receiving a diagnosis for a health condition which me and my Doctor suspect is an inflammatory bowel disease called Ulcerative Colitis. It's essentially an autoimmune disease which causes a lot of inflammation in the bowel/digestive tract. For the most part it's been manageable but it can flare up occasionally which can result in me shitting blood upwards of 15 times a day. As you can imagine, it's not optimal for any kind of progress with exercise/weight gain, but I'm doing what I can. The hope is to be prescribed with medication which will counteract the inflammation or suppress the immune system which will bring the condition into 'remission' and rid me of the side effects. It's been a bit frightening in all fairness because I've always been in good health and this popped up relatively out of the blue. Apparently stress can be a factor in its onset and it originally popped up while I was in prison - could be a complete coincidence however. I'll document the journey back back to good health in here and outline any flareups I suffer/treatment I receive.
> 
> The goal is to get the side effects under control so I can feel 100% (or close) again - it can be quite draining. I'll be making a conscious effort throughout to do regular cardio, keep nutrition somewhat 'clean', minimise the amount of harmful things going into my body and adding supplements where necessary to improve health markers.
> 
> Current progress on this is multiple blood samples were taken and sent off this week and a stool sample was dropped off at the GP's office today. Next stage is usually an endoscopy one the results from the samples come back.
> 
> Timeline so far:
> 
> 05/04/2022 - Bloods taken by GP
> 06/04/2022 - Stool sample sent off
> 07/04/2022 - First bloods back. 2 inflammation markers elevated which hints at UC. Anaemic due to blood loss/poor absorption as a result of inflammation. Prescribed super high-strength Iron supplement to raise Iron levels
> 11/04/2022 - GP gave me urgent referral to gastroenterologist. Iron supplements helping with lethargy and no more dizziness when I stand up
> 13/04/2022 - Started using BPC-157 & TB-500 Peptides (Peak Body) to help reduce inflammation and heal the GI tract - I will be keeping a log of my experience with the peptide stack here
> *Training Split*
> 
> Current split is a basic low-volume PPL A/B routine which I will post this below. I've done a more in-depth writeup on this if anybody is interested. Abs I am hitting directly 3-4 times a week and cardio is in 6-7 times a week. 30 minutes at ~140BPM treadmill incline walk. You will see some variation between this routine and the exercises I'm doing in sessions at the moment. The main reason being, I'm training between two gyms and my second gym is very busy in the evening meaning I have to substitute new exercises in. Exercise choice will be more consistent when I'm at one gym full time after moving house. I made a more detailed post about my split here.
> 
> I intended to run it as below but I skip the rest days quite often because I get bored and feel lazy if I miss a day. If I'm recovering in between sessions and missing the rest isn't hindering me, I don't mind.
> 
> 
> Day 1Push (A)Day 2Pull (A)Day 3Legs (A)Day 4RestDay 5Push (B)Day 6Pull (B)Day 7Legs (B)Day 8Rest
> 
> *Push (A)*
> Focus: Chest, Shoulders & Triceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Flat Barbell Bench Press3 x 6-10Seated DB Shoulder Press3 x 6-10Pec-deck Fly3 x 8-12Cable Triceps Pushdown (Rope)3 x 8-12Lateral DB Raise3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Warm up rotator cuffs before pressing
> *Pull (A)*
> Focus: Back & Biceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Lat Pull-Down3 x 6-10Bent Over Row3 x 6-10Seated Incline DB Curl3 x 8-12Pull-Up3 x 8-12EZ-Bar Curl3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Pre-exhaust your Lats with a few sets of cable pull-overs if you struggle with mind-muscle connection
> *Legs (A)*
> Focus: Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes & Calves
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Back Barbell Squat3 x 6-10Leg Press3 x 6-10Lying Hamstring Curl3 x 8-12Standing Calf Raise3 x 8-12Leg Extension3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Pre-exhaust your Glutes with a few sets of bridges if you struggle with mind-muscle connection or are very Quad-dominant with Squats
> *Push (B)*
> Focus: Chest, Shoulders & Triceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Close Grip Bench Press3 x 6-10Standing Barbell Press3 x 6-10Incline DB Fly3 x 8-12Overhead Triceps Extension3 x 8-12Lateral DB Raise3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Warm up rotator cuffs before pressing
> Grip on CGBP doesn’t have to be too narrow – can be around shoulder width
> *Pull (B)*
> Focus: Back & Biceps
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Pull-Up3 x 6-10Deadlift/Rack Pull3 x 6-10DB Hammer Curl3 x 8-12Lat Pull-Down (Neutral Grip)3 x 8-12Preacher Curl3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> Pre-exhaust your Lats with a few sets of cable pull-overs if you struggle with mind-muscle connection
> *Legs (B)*
> Focus: Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes & Calves
> 
> 
> *Exercise**Sets/Reps*Lunge3 x 6-10Glute Ham Raise3 x 6-10Hack Squat3 x 8-12Seated Calf Raise3 x 8-12Abductor/Adductor3 x 8-12
> 
> 
> Build up to working sets with warm-up sets at a lighter weight
> *Nutrition*
> 
> Calories are at 3,200. Protein is at 175g. This is all I track. This should be a very slight surplus for me but my weight gain has stalled due to having a flareup with my illness. My body is probably not absorbing food/vitamins very well right now. I will adjust this if necessary. I'm currently using Huel Black Edition 1-2 times a day to increase calorie intake without upsetting my stomach too much. Seems a good addition so far.
> 
> Staple food/drinks are currently:
> 
> Whey (MyProtein)
> Huel Black Edition
> Greek Yoghurt
> Milk
> Chicken
> Oats
> Granola
> Rice
> Bread
> I do have the odd bit of junk, cookies, brownies, cakes, pizza etc. but I am trying to limit it at the moment as it can set symptoms off with my digestive system. I did try gluten-free recently and it did seem to subdue symptoms for a week or two but my GP said it'd make little impact realistically as the condition is immune/inflammation-related and I missed gluten so I've gone back to normal.
> 
> *Meds/Supplements*
> 
> 400 Test
> 50 Var
> 10 Cardarine
> Iron
> B12
> Probiotics
> These are the highest doses you'll see me using. Health is a priority now and I will try to get as much as I can out of smaller doses of more mild meds. Cycles will last a maximum of 8-10 weeks with cruises at ~150 T for equal time in between. Honestly don't think anything more than that is necessary for a regular non-competing weightlifting bro. I can still gain while cruising if I set my training/diet up properly and I'm consistent with it.
> 
> Cardarine is in for the endurance boost. I'll be training for a 10KM so hoping to get a small boost to my overall fitness in preparation for that.
> 
> B12/Iron are in there as many people with UC are deficient. I get my bloods back from my Doctor in a week so supplementation may change to counteract any deficiencies.
> 
> *Recent Pics*
> 
> Progress August - Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back is lagging in comparison to legs/shoulders but will add more back volume when I reorganise split next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video: Legs
> 
> Video: Calves
> 
> Have some more recent pictures/videos on Instagram - @manc.fit
> 
> I'm going to copy and paste the entries from my UK-M journal here for the last 2 weeks or so to give a run-down of recent training, lifts etc.


You, def, did your homework mate.  I don't get too much time to comb the board, but you and Spear's.  Very impressive.


----------



## Eric Smith

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 20794
> 
> 
> My brother has made me a cheesecake inside an Easter egg. I’ll eat this tomorrow and then I’m going to tidy the diet up a little bit as it’ll likely help with my digestion too.


Damn that looks good!  Worth going off the diet for one day.  I would eat all that in one day.  Just to get it out of me.  Does he sell these?   What's his Christmas goodies look like.


----------



## DLTBB

Cooked and ate a nice omelette, put some relaxing jazz music on and spent 25 minutes following a hamstring mobility routine. Decent start to a Sunday morning. Some of these drills are downright painful for me at the moment but I can feel myself loosening up a little bit. This guy has some good follow along videos on YouTube for anybody else trying to improve their horrendous mobility.


----------



## DLTBB

Eric Smith said:


> You, def, did your homework mate.  I don't get too much time to comb the board, but you and Spear's.  Very impressive.


Thank you sir. Trying my best. My brother did actually start selling the cakes and treats, yes. About time he made himself a bit of money because he’s a bum other than that!


----------



## DLTBB

*30th October

Cardio:*

45 minutes cycle (rainy 😞)
*Legs:*

Pendulum squat 4 x 6
Single leg press 3 x 8 each side
Leg extension 5 x 6-8 and finished with one triple drop set
Hypertension 3 x to failure
Standing calf raise 4 x 6-12 and finished with one triple drop set
Trained at the gym with the purple lighting so I could use the pendulum. 

Good session but kind of jittery from some PWO I had there. 

Going to watch the United match later with my Dad. First game I’ve been to in years. Hopefully they play well!


https://imgur.com/a/dvl4cBh


----------



## DLTBB

Had decent seats for the game. Only won 1-0 but better than nothing. 


https://imgur.com/a/IS3KuzB


----------



## DLTBB

Having a much needed rest day today. Have felt a little tired and sore for the last few days but soldiered through. Also got some pretty bad DOMS in my calves which isn't like me. I feel the standing calf raise at the gym more than I do the one in my regular gym somehow.

Going to the cinema with my Mrs after work so we can avoid answering the door to trick or treaters. Probably a good thing we didn't stock up on sweets to hand out or I'd have ate them all.


----------



## JuiceTrain

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> Holy fuck this shit blows my mind.  I can't imagine being a young person navigating this type of bullshit as you're coming of age.  Seems like you have to be kind of stupid or profoundly naive to fall for this though...



Especially 2 fuxkin months 🤣🤣

If I can't get a chick on a date within the week she gets blocked and this is the exact reason why....

There's no reason for a grown as adult or capable human being to not be able to meet for a coffee, a slice or w/e just to verify their existence..


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Having a much needed rest day today. Have felt a little tired and sore for the last few days but soldiered through. Also got some pretty bad DOMS in my calves which isn't like me. I feel the standing calf raise at the gym more than I do the one in my regular gym somehow.
> 
> Going to the cinema with my Mrs after work so we can avoid answering the door to trick or treaters. Probably a good thing we didn't stock up on sweets to hand out or I'd have ate them all.


I bought about $30 worth of candy, if I don't get enough trick or treaters, I'm fukked!!!


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I bought about $30 worth of candy, if I don't get enough trick or treaters, I'm fukked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31442


Those were for you all along. We know you're using trick or treaters as an excuse buddy 😂.

I have a bag of those mini/Halloween variety mix chocolate candies from sam's. Yeah, I've been munching on 2 - 3 mini candies as a post workout snack to go with my protein. Sorry, not sorry.. 😂


----------



## DLTBB

Managed a rest day today. I know it’ll do me some good. I did 30 minutes of stretching but other than that, barely lifted a finger. 

Went and watched that Smile movie tonight. Pretty gruesome and made me jump a few times. Not a big fan of horrors though TBH. Dropped a full loaded nachos and a large Coke Zero as I was trying to open the door to our screen. I was raging internally. Thankfully the lady at the counter did me another drink for free. Had to charge me for the nachos but I can’t complain at a free Coke with what the cinema’s charge for drinks nowadays.


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

JuiceTrain said:


> Especially 2 fuxkin months 🤣🤣
> 
> If I can't get a chick on a date within the week she gets blocked and this is the exact reason why....
> 
> There's no reason for a grown as adult or capable human being to not be able to meet for a coffee, a slice or w/e just to verify their existence..


So many of these stories have numerous attempts at meeting up and some crazy, "oh my grandma is in the hospital" shit happens and the cat-fisher flakes.  Dudes are so desperate they will brush it off three or four times in a row.  It's baffling.


----------



## JuiceTrain

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> So many of these stories have numerous attempts at meeting up and some crazy, "oh my grandma is in the hospital" shit happens and the cat-fisher flakes.  Dudes are so desperate they will brush it off three or four times in a row.  It's baffling.



Not gonna lie, when I 1st started using online apps for "dating" 2years ago I gave chicks the benefit of the doubt but now after personal 1st hand experiences....most of these chicks are literally just useless and insecure....


----------



## DLTBB

*1st November

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Flat Hammer Strength press 3 x 6-8 (top set 92.5KG each side)
Military press 3 x 6-8
Dips 3 x 10-12 (+130lbs DB)
Cable Y raise 3 x 10
Crossbody cable pushdown 3 x 10
Pec minor fly 3 x 10
Feeling good after a day of rest. 

Diet has been nice and clean and cardio felt great. ☺️

Dips feeling fairly clean considering I’ve only just started doing ‘em again. Here’s the 130 set. 



https://imgur.com/a/DOYtRRp


----------



## DLTBB

There’s been a packet of 4 triple chocolate chip cookies sat on the kitchen counter for 4 days now, unopened. They’d have usually been inhaled in minutes. I’m a serious bodybuilder now.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> There’s been a packet of 4 triple chocolate chip cookies sat on the kitchen counter for 4 days now, unopened. They’d have usually been inhaled in minutes. I’m a serious bodybuilder now.


Tell us what happens on day 5. 😂


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd November

Cardio:*

15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Bent over barbell row 3 x 6-8
Neutral grip pull-down 3 x 6-8 & 1 stretch set
Chest supported T-bar row 3 x 6-8
Preacher curl 3 x 8-10
Trained with a friend of a friend who trains in a really old school manner, so started with BOR for his benefit. I don’t really like ‘em. First time doing them in ages actually. Kept up with the lad on each exercise and he has 60lbs and a hefty cycle on me - happy with that. 

Shot is while lats ain’t flared so narrower than it should look but I’m seeing some more detail and some trap from the back which didn’t used to be the case so I’ll take it. 


https://imgur.com/a/vs8FRmW


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd November

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Sumo DL 3 x 6
Lying leg curl 3 x 8
Sumo squat 3 x 6
Seated calf raise 3 x 10
Standing calf raise 3 x 10
Hypertension 3 x to failure
60 minutes mobility work sprinkled in throughout the day also. 

Could only squeeze a late evening session in so no cardio for me today. Nice to train while the gym is quiet for a change, I’m usually in during peak time. 

Had some bloods back from my doctor this morning and everything is perfect at the moment. This cruise has done me a world of good. Feeling as fresh as a daisy.


----------



## DLTBB

Did an off schedule arm pump as I was a session ahead for the week. Won’t bother logging it in full. Going to continue with usual split tomorrow. I’m being pestered to go out tonight but it’s cold and wet and I’m tired so it’s not very appealing to me. May just stay in and read a book like an old man.


----------



## Signsin1

DLTBB said:


> *2nd November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Pull:*
> 
> Bent over barbell row 3 x 6-8
> Neutral grip pull-down 3 x 6-8 & 1 stretch set
> Chest supported T-bar row 3 x 6-8
> Preacher curl 3 x 8-10
> Trained with a friend of a friend who trains in a really old school manner, so started with BOR for his benefit. I don’t really like ‘em. First time doing them in ages actually. Kept up with the lad on each exercise and he has 60lbs and a hefty cycle on me - happy with that.
> 
> Shot is while lats ain’t flared so narrower than it should look but I’m seeing some more detail and some trap from the back which didn’t used to be the case so I’ll take it.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/vs8FRmW


DLTBB, you ever step on stage?  Brother, youre 1-2% away from god damned shredded (you look awesome now)

Ive been beefy as hell for last 10 plus years and looking what gym bros say is " good" ..  been trying to get down that far on conditioning..Thats tough.. Where you are at is pinnacle IMO..

Much respect to you

Hope all is well man.. Like following the log


----------



## DLTBB

Signsin1 said:


> DLTBB, you ever step on stage?  Brother, youre 1-2% away from god damned shredded (you look awesome now)
> 
> Ive been beefy as hell for last 10 plus years and looking what gum bros say is " good" ..  been trying to get down that far on conditioning..Thats tough.. Where you are at is pinnacle IMO..
> 
> Much respect to you
> 
> Hope all is well man.. Like following the log


Thanks Signsin. Nope, never. I have considered trying, even very recently. But I have been having digestive issues and thought a prep would put me body under unneeded stress. Lately I’ve been doing a little more cardio and mobility and now I’m aiming to be strong, fit and mobile while maintaining low body fat rather than putting all of my eggs in the bodybuilding basket. My goals change all the time though so I won’t say never.


----------



## Signsin1

DLTBB said:


> Thanks Signsin. Nope, never. I have considered trying, even very recently. But I have been having digestive issues and thought a prep would put me body under unneeded stress. Lately I’ve been doing a little more cardio and mobility and now I’m aiming to be strong, fit and mobile while maintaining low body fat rather than putting all of my eggs in the bodybuilding basket. My goals change all the time though so I won’t say never.


Ive been following and reading about your digestive issues.. Sorry to hear man.. i know after your vacation it got a little better

Youre right,  prep for a contest would make it worse.. But damn man, you could do some damage on the stage.

None of that contest shit matters anyways. Being mentally and physically good feeling is all that does

Hope the digestive issues get worked out soon..and all is well


----------



## DLTBB

Signsin1 said:


> Ive been following and reading about your digestive issues.. Sorry to hear man.. i know after your vacation it got a little better
> 
> Youre right,  prep for a contest would make it worse.. But damn man, you could do some damage on the stage.
> 
> None of that contest shit matters anyways. Being mentally and physically good feeling is all that does
> 
> Hope the digestive issues get worked out soon..and all is well


Things are actually much better than a few months ago but still nowhere near 100%. Overall feeling pretty good though!


----------



## Signsin1

DLTBB said:


> Things are actually much better than a few months ago but still nowhere near 100%. Overall feeling pretty good though!n


NICE!!! 😀


----------



## DLTBB

*5th November

Cardio:*

20 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Plate loaded incline 3 x 6-8 (up to 4 plates per side and a red band)
Military press 3 x 6-8
Cable rear delt 3 x 10
Machine fly 3 x 10
Dip machine 3 x failure (stacked machine)
Did a lot of band work in between sets as I really need to increase mobility in the shoulders and open up my chest. I’ve got that nerdy shoulders forward slouching posture at the moment. 

I did end up going for a couple of drinks last night after incessant peer pressure but I kept it tidy and was in bed before midnight. Going to a firework display tonight with my Mrs but will keep it clean and PG.


----------



## PZT

DLTBB said:


> . Going to a firework display tonight with my Mrs but will keep it clean and PG.


fk dat. Faded & x-rated! 😂


----------



## test enjoyer

DLTBB said:


> *5th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 20 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Push:*
> 
> Plate loaded incline 3 x 6-8 (up to 4 plates per side and a red band)
> Military press 3 x 6-8
> Cable rear delt 3 x 10
> Machine fly 3 x 10
> Dip machine 3 x failure (stacked machine)
> Did a lot of band work in between sets as I really need to increase mobility in the shoulders and open up my chest. I’ve got that nerdy shoulders forward slouching posture at the moment.
> 
> I did end up going for a couple of drinks last night after incessant peer pressure but I kept it tidy and was in bed before midnight. Going to a firework display tonight with my Mrs but will keep it clean and PG.


As someone who's never used bands before, what's the point and how would it help your posture? I understand it changes the tension but I suppose I'm lost as to the reason / benefit over just doing some normal reps to failure or something. Lost on the posture portion though 

Drinks are the devil  but when the mrs asks I do go along. Leads to some fun for me later


----------



## DLTBB

test enjoyer said:


> As someone who's never used bands before, what's the point and how would it help your posture? I understand it changes the tension but I suppose I'm lost as to the reason / benefit over just doing some normal reps to failure or something. Lost on the posture portion though
> 
> Drinks are the devil  but when the mrs asks I do go along. Leads to some fun for me later


I never use them but there was some lying around and I wanted to see what the fuss was about. Didn’t do much for me to be honest. Maybe it’ll come in handy if I max the space on the machine out and want a little extra resistance but as it stands, I’ve got space for another plate per side before I need to resort to that. 

I don’t even enjoy drinking to be honest. Maybe a couple socially every now and again but hate feeling sluggish the day after.


----------



## DLTBB

*6th November

Cardio:*

45 minute cycle
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-up 3 x to failure
Single arm pull-down 3 x 6-8
Chest supported T-bar 2 x 8
Plate loaded high row 2 x 8
Alternate DB curl 3 x 10
Preacher 2 x triple drop set
Some bands/mobility before training too. 

I was supposed to go on a hike today but it got called off due to unreliable members in the group. 😒 I thought screw this, I’m not relying on others today, so I went and trained alone. I think I get my best and most consistent periods of training by myself now I think about it as I’m able to do what suits me and not be confined to other people’s schedules etc. 

Going to go out on my bike for a bit of extra cardio if the weather permits. Looks gloomy at the moment so we’ll see.


----------



## DLTBB

*7th November

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Plate-loaded front squat 5 x 6-8
Single leg extension 3 x 8-10 and one triple drop set (obscene)
Sissy squat 3 x failure
Standing calf raise superset seated calf raise 2 rounds
First exercise chewed us up and spat us out. Drop set on leg extension added insult to injury. Didn’t have the energy left to do any direct hamstring work. No cardio as we were a little pressed for time. 

Due an early night tonight as I’m very tired. The winter months and the shorter days always seem to take it out of me. Will try to weave an extra rest day in this week. 

Still trying to decide on what to run when I stop this cruise. Might just run 500-600mg Test by itself, simple and effective, but we’ll see. I change my mind daily.


----------



## DLTBB

*8th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Incline DB press 3 x 8-10 (top set 130’s)
Pec-deck 3 x 8-10
Seated BB press 3 x 6
Seated cable Y raise 3 x 10
Machine close grip press and rope push-down superset 3 rounds
Solid session. Trained with the big bodybuilder fella who cracked the 150’s out for his top set on incline which was frustrating. Can’t win ‘em all. 

This isn’t bad stuff to satisfy the sweet tooth FYI. From Aldi. 


https://imgur.com/a/jrrvAgR


P.S. I shaved my beard off today. I had been growing it for a couple of months. I look about 18 now.


----------



## DLTBB

*9th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Weighted wide grip pull-ups 3 x 6-8
Bent over BB row 2 x 6 - Abandoned as lower back still tender from leg day
Seated cable row 2 x 8
Single straight arm pull-down 3 x 8-10
EZ curl and DB hammer superset 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
Cable preacher 1 triple drop set
Lower back and glutes are still battered from legs earlier this week so BOR was a no-go. Having a rest day tomorrow and might have to abandon Friday’s leg session as I’m potentially hiking on Sat and can’t afford for legs to be sore.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> *9th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Pull:*
> 
> Weighted wide grip pull-ups 3 x 6-8
> Bent over BB row 2 x 6 - Abandoned as lower back still tender from leg day
> Seated cable row 2 x 8
> Single straight arm pull-down 3 x 8-10
> EZ curl and DB hammer superset 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
> Cable preacher 1 triple drop set
> Lower back and glutes are still battered from legs earlier this week so BOR was a no-go. Having a rest day tomorrow and might have to abandon Friday’s leg session as I’m potentially hiking on Sat and can’t afford for legs to be sore.


Sucks having to figure out leg day and hiking. 🤣


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Sucks having to figure out leg day and hiking. 🤣


Yep, I learned the hard way a couple of hikes ago. Lower back and calves obliterated like 10% of the way through!


----------



## DLTBB

1 session ahead of where I had planned for the week and had some spare time so cycled to the gym and did a high volume/pump focused shoulder and triceps day. Still getting great pumps and holding nice fullness for almost 3 months in to cruise. 


https://imgur.com/a/EsyI027


----------



## Signsin1

DLTBB said:


> 1 session ahead of where I had planned for the week and had some spare time so cycled to the gym and did a high volume/pump focused shoulder and triceps day. Still getting great pumps and holding nice fullness for almost 3 months in to cruise.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/EsyI027


Looking damn good brother..Quads/Legs are on point.
Hows digestive system doing?


----------



## DLTBB

Signsin1 said:


> Looking damn good brother..Quads/Legs are on point.
> Hows digestive system doing?


Once the shorts are pulled up they don’t look too bad. Otherwise they disappear! Getting a little better man. Still far from perfect but manageable right now.


----------



## Signsin1

DLTBB said:


> Once the shorts are pulled up they don’t look too bad. Otherwise they disappear! Getting a little better man. Still far from perfect but manageable right now.


Well thats good then brother.. Remember when you took a vacation this year, and it got better?. Do that more this coming year... You guys go have fun.. .Go and do it.. Stress is a killer for all of us.. I've dealt with it to over time

Anyways..Good to seeing you doing good and keeping the log going


----------



## DLTBB

Signsin1 said:


> Well thats good then brother.. Remember when you took a vacation this year, and it got better?. Do that more this coming year... You guys go have fun.. .Go and do it.. Stress is a killer for all of us.. I've dealt with it to over time
> 
> Anyways..Good to seeing you doing good and keeping the log going


We are hoping to get a holiday in during December, hopefully it goes ahead. Thank you man. I appreciate it.


----------



## DLTBB

Resting today. Looking forward to it actually, it’s definitely needed. Will be waking up at ~4AM for my hike so want to make sure I feel as fresh as possible. It’s been like 3 weeks since my last mountain, hopefully I don’t feel rusty. 


https://imgur.com/a/Ovu2JC4


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Looking solid brother. Enjoy the hike


----------



## DLTBB

Beautiful hike today fellas. Snowdon and Crib Goch. My mate’s Apple Watch puts us at around 7 hours of movement, 1,100M elevation and 2,100 calories burned. Dry all day, just a bit of mist and wind up near the top. 


https://imgur.com/a/FnsiDBZ




https://imgur.com/a/XdRW5oL




https://imgur.com/a/kZC5Jzk




https://imgur.com/a/6Aebh9r


----------



## DLTBB

A random couple took a pic of us climbing and sent it on Instagram. Looks pretty crazy here. 


https://imgur.com/a/mXdeRKm


----------



## DLTBB

*13th November

Cardio:*

N/A - A little sore around the lower back and knees. Will be going for a big walk with the dog later though!
*Push:*

Plate loaded incline 3 x 6-8
Decline fly 3 x 8-12
Machine seated press 3 x 6-8
Cable Y raise superset with cable rears 3 rounds
Cross body triceps 3 x 10-12
I was due to train legs but it would have been a lacklustre session as my lower back and knees are pretty sore from yesterday’s hike. No cardio in the gym either, but I will be going out for a big walk with my Mrs and the dog later on. Will also do a mobility session this evening. The extra mobility/flexibility helped so much yesterday, I was pain free for the whole walk whereas previously my shins and lower back would be in excruciating pain very early on. Definitely keeping this up and advise others to jump on the bandwagon with it. 

Yesterday turned out to be an expensive day, the sole is hanging off my boot and the lens on my 360 camera is scuffed. I’ll need new shoes and I’ll have to send the camera back to the manufacturer and pay for the repair. 🙄


----------



## DLTBB

Did another walk today. Covered about 5 miles. My knees and ankles didn’t feel up to it but I had promised my girlfriend that I’d go with her and the dog so had to get it done. Climbed up a cool tower and got a nice view, that’s Manchester in the distance. She tried a bit of basic scrambling too and enjoyed it - she was gassed after a few minutes though, bless her. Rewarded myself with a nice roast dinner and sticky toffee pudding afterwards, solid 9/10. We have tomorrow booked off work, thank God - I’m still exhausted from yesterday.


https://imgur.com/a/hFBRMb3


----------



## DLTBB

*14th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Iliac pull 3 x 6-8
Single arm pull-down 3 x 6-8
Yates row 3 x 6-8
Chest supported T-bar 3 x 6-8
Preacher curl 3 x 8-10
Cable curl 3 x 8-10
Plus the usual core and mobility work. Was struggling to get a proper pump today - I think I’m still a little depleted. Need to increase my food today. Doesn’t help that I’ve had the shits, colitis is playing up a little at the moment. 

Not made any plans today. Going to use it as a day to catch up with admin/finish up a few plans and relax for a change. This weekend was all systems go and I’m feeling pretty tired.


----------



## Bomb10shell

DLTBB said:


> *14th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
> *Pull:*
> 
> Iliac pull 3 x 6-8
> Single arm pull-down 3 x 6-8
> Yates row 3 x 6-8
> Chest supported T-bar 3 x 6-8
> Preacher curl 3 x 8-10
> Cable curl 3 x 8-10
> Plus the usual core and mobility work. Was struggling to get a proper pump today - I think I’m still a little depleted. Need to increase my food today. Doesn’t help that I’ve had the shits, colitis is playing up a little at the moment.
> 
> Not made any plans today. Going to use it as a day to catch up with admin/finish up a few plans and relax for a change. This weekend was all systems go and I’m feeling pretty tired.


Sorry to hear that gut is still causing havoc on you.


----------



## DLTBB

Bomb10shell said:


> Sorry to hear that gut is still causing havoc on you.


Sucks but still nowhere near as it's been in the past! A 7 hour hike wouldn't have been doable when it was at it's worst. Well, without hiding behind a few rocks along the route to take a shit at least.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Sucks but still nowhere near as it's been in the past! A 7 hour hike wouldn't have been doable when it was at it's worst. Well, without hiding behind a few rocks along the route to take a shit at least.


I've up to 3 emergency hiking shits. 🤣


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> I've up to 3 emergency hiking shits. 🤣


Damn. I have to load up on ant-shit pills the night/morning before!


----------



## DLTBB

*15th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs:*

Leg press 3 x 6-8
Standing leg curl 4 x 8-12
Leg extension 3 x 8-12
Seated calf raise superset with standing calf raise 2 rounds
Abductors 2 x to failure
Calf striations and veins:



https://imgur.com/a/zst5O95


Me and my training partner are still suffering with a little soreness in the hips/knees/quads from the hike but I insisted we hit legs as we skipped them last time. 

I always used to get horrendous cramps when doing abductors but today I was totally pain-free and the movement felt super smooth. My stretching/mobility routine is paying off folks. I can’t recommend it enough. Get yourself a mat and put 15-20 minutes aside daily. Your body will thank you for it.


----------



## DLTBB

*16th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Machine chest press 3 x 6-8
Standing BB press 3 x 6-8
CGBP 2 x 6-8
Cable Y raise 3 x 8-10
Cable fly 2 x 8 (felt a little bit of grinding in the shoulder here so decided to back off to prevent any potential injury)
Banded face pull 3 x 20
Pardon the constipated look. 



https://imgur.com/a/jJ7dX3l


----------



## Oakley6575

Shoulders are money. Looking good!


----------



## DLTBB

*17th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Pull:*

Wide grip pull-up 3 x to failure
One arm DB row 3 x 6-8
Single arm cable row 3 x 6-8
Iliac pull 3 x 10
Preacher 3 x 8-12
EZ curl 2 x 10-12
Had a few comments this week about looking bigger/fuller. Nothing has changed with PEDs yet but my digestion/appetite has been better than it has been. Probably more hydrated/more glycogen kicking about. 

Will start a new cycle in the next couple of weeks so be prepared for some good gains in here.


----------



## DLTBB

Having a rest today. I think it'll be beneficial. And it means I can train and time my time over the weekend without risk of burning out. We've booked a couples Thai massage after work. My Mrs booked us in for one that I know from experience is a happy ending place initially but I told her to cancel it and try somewhere else. They're not even qualified masseuses, the whole thing is just a ploy to offer the happy ending which I wouldn't be benefitting from during a couples session. Back in the gym for hamstring focused leg day tomorrow!


----------



## JuiceTrain

DLTBB said:


> Having a rest today. I think it'll be beneficial. And it means I can train and time my time over the weekend without risk of burning out. We've booked a couples Thai massage after work. My Mrs booked us in for one that I know from experience is a happy ending place initially but I told her to cancel it and try somewhere else. They're not even qualified masseuses, the whole thing is just a ploy to offer the happy ending which I wouldn't be benefitting from during a couples session. Back in the gym for hamstring focused leg day tomorrow!



Juicey story time​
I went to 1 massage parlor ever specifically for the run & tug....just to knock it off the bucket list I guess you can say.....weirdest fuxkin' experience ever 😆

It was legit like some 70/80yr old Oriental lady that was moaning while strokin' my shxt than she started caressing my hair while she touched my dixk saying "oh you have really nice hair my friend..." In some generic/standardized Asian voice and all I could think about was how many dixks she jerked off today vs the total amount of dixks she's touched in her lifetime & how there's a high probable chance she has dixk shaft callus built up on her hand and how she's transferring that to my scalp...

I think that was the 1st time I bought a bottle of selsun blue...


----------



## DLTBB

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey story time​
> I went to 1 massage parlor ever specifically for the run & tug....just to knock it off the bucket list I guess you can say.....weirdest fuxkin' experience ever 😆
> 
> It was legit like some 70/80yr old Oriental lady that was moaning while strokin' my shxt than she started caressing my hair while she touched my dixk saying "oh you have really nice hair my friend..." In some generic/standardized Asian voice and all I could think about was how many dixks she jerked off today vs the total amount of dixks she's touched in her lifetime & how there's a high probable chance she has dixk shaft callus built up on her hand and how she's transferring that to my scalp...
> 
> I think that was the 1st time I bought a bottle of selsun blue...


😂

The first time I went in one it was completely innocent. It was based 5 minutes away from my office in the city. I had shoulder pain and thought they could help fix it. 10 minutes in she asked why I had my underwear on and if I was shy. Fast forward to the end of the massage (which was terrible) and she’s stroking my thigh offering the old happy ending. I happily obliged. Went back once or twice. Another one of them asked if I wanted a finger in the ass but I declined.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

*19th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Legs:*

SLDL 3 x 6
Single leg curl 3 x 10-12 and one triple drop set
Leg extension 3 x 10-12 and one triple drop set
Abductor 2 x to failure
Adductor 2 x to failure
Standing calf raise 5 x 8-15
Pump sponsored by greasy MSG loaded Chinese food from last night. 🤤



https://imgur.com/a/KtQovXN


Not feeling as sore from the massage as expected. Just my traps which I expected because they were very tight. Definitely feel like it’s helped me out. I ought to do it more often TBH.


----------



## DLTBB

*20th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 150BPM
*Push:*

Incline press 3 x 6-8
Hammer Strength seated press 3 x 6-8
Cable fly 3 x 8-12
Banded laterals and rears superset 3 rounds
Cross body triceps pushdown 3 x 8-12
I went out for a drink with my cousin last night and got carried away and stayed out until 2AM. Barely ate all day so ended up feeling proper drunk. Staggering around and shit. Pitiful really. Looked lean and dry in the gym today at least but won’t be doing that again in a hurry. 😂 My Mrs wasn’t happy either because I told her I’d be back at 9PM.


----------



## DLTBB

*21st November

Cardio:*

N/A
*Pull:*

Wide-grip pull down machine to failure (16, 13, 12 with machine stacked)
Hammer Strength iso lateral row 3 x 6-8
Pull-up underhand grip 3 x to failure (24, 21, 20) Bit of wrist discomfort during set 3 😞
Banded face pull superset with single straight arm pull-over 3 rounds
Preacher 3 x 6-10
Single cable curl 3 x 6-10
Almost sacked the training off but decided to go and had a good session. Trained alone. Glad I got it done. 


https://imgur.com/a/jIF1eBU


----------



## DLTBB

Thickness of king head has come on a lot lately. Used to have nothing there. No pump or anything here.


https://imgur.com/a/yHFo48u


----------



## DLTBB

*24th November

Cardio:*

N/A - All bikes occupied when I got in and certainly wasn’t go to cycle post-legs 😒
*Legs:*

Narrow stance leg press 2 x 6-8
Hack squat 3 x 6-8
Bulgarian split squat 3 x 6-8
Sissy squat 2 x to failure & pulse/partials
Adductor/abductor superset 2 rounds
Standing calf raise 4 x 12-14 & finish with a drop set and pulses
Also included 4 sets of biceps at the end as I felt I didn’t do enough during pull. 

Was kind of glad I skipped cardio because I’d just cooked and ate a huge Thai green curry about an hour before training and it was still sitting heavy on my stomach. 

Trying to incorporate some more knees-over-toes movements with my feet placed slightly lower as per a video posted on the forum earlier this week. Still working on hamstring and hip flexor mobility daily too which has improved a great deal across the board. Abductors in particular is a night and day difference.


----------



## DLTBB

Rest day for me today chaps. Tired and done a lot of training on consecutive days, I know I need it even though it pains me not to get something done. Well, I’ve still done some stretching/mobility at least, but no lifting for me today. Going to get some pizza with my Mrs. The little fella got a haircut today, looks brand new. My Mrs idea to leave the little boots on him, FYI.


----------



## DLTBB

Managed a complete rest day and went for some nice food and a sticky toffee pudding last night. Feeling better and fresher now.

I'm going to start a cycle of 450 Test E and 100 Primo/Mast E per week. Should give me a decent little boost compared to the current 150 Test without many sides. I'll start this weekend. May add a bit of Turinabol too, but I'll have a think about that.

I've ordered myself some Love Heart and Vital Support from TBJP to run alongside the cycle, they have a bit of a sale on with Black Friday etc.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Managed a complete rest day and went for some nice food and a sticky toffee pudding last night. Feeling better and fresher now.
> 
> I'm going to start a cycle of 450 Test E and 100 Primo/Mast E per week. Should give me a decent little boost compared to the current 150 Test without many sides. I'll start this weekend. May add a bit of Turinabol too, but I'll have a think about that.
> 
> I've ordered myself some Love Heart and Vital Support from TBJP to run alongside the cycle, they have a bit of a sale on with Black Friday etc.


What's the lowest dose of Masteron that you've found to be effective?


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> What's the lowest dose of Masteron that you've found to be effective?


I’ve used 150 and felt a little something. We’ll see if I feel much from it combined with 100 Primo. Not expecting the world from it but every little helps!


----------



## DLTBB

*25th November

Cardio:*

N/A - Rushed for time. Double cardio tomorrow, I promise. 
*Push:*

Hammer Strength decline press 3 x 6-8
Decline pec-deck 3 x 10
Plate loaded lateral raise 3 x 10 and one triple drop set
Lateral DB raise 3 x 10
Cross body pushdown 3 x 10 and one triple drop set
Absolutely blasted through that session. 40 minutes tops. Minimal rest in between sets. Pump was epic and HR was high which kind of makes up for my lazy ass missing cardio again. 

Taking the dog for a walk, cooking and relaxing tonight. Probably watch England in the World Cup.


----------



## DLTBB

*26th November

Cardio:*

45 minutes stationary bike 150BPM (Redeemed myself ☺️)
*Pull:*

Wide-grip pull-up 4 sets until failure (super strict, dead hang, 2 second pause at the top of each rep with chin over bar)
Kneeling cable row 3 x 6-8
Iliac pull 2 x 8-10
Chest supported T Bar (wider grip, upper back focus) 3 x 6-8
Prone shrug 2 sets until failure
Single cable curl 3 x 8-12
Preacher 2 sets until failure
Lovely session by myself. No rushing around. Took my time and enjoyed it. Great pump and some good working sets. 

Got a few little striations dancing around in shoulders while doing curls. 



https://imgur.com/a/mao7KVG


Starting cycle tomorrow. ☺️


----------



## DLTBB

Got an Apple Watch now so will be able to get a bit more insight in to my resting heart rate, calories burned during training etc. I’m not going to take any of it as gospel but will be interesting to see the figures it spits out.

Somebody asked if my Mast/Primo is a little low and if I’ll see/get much out of it at 100mg per week. The main difference for me with the cycle is going from 150mg Test E cruise to 450mg, that will give me a decent bump in strength/fullness by itself. The Mast/Primo are in there for well-being/mood more than anything. Maybe they’ll give a slight cosmetic benefit as I’m already lean but we’ll see. It’s more a case of why not considering I’ve got them on hand already and they’ll cause minimal/no impact to blood work.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM, final 5 minutes incline run 170+ BPM
*Push:*

Flat barbell bench 3 x 4-8 - Aimee for 6 x 160KG, failed on 4 here
Standing barbell press 3 x 6-8 and one back off set of 12
Cross body triceps 3 x 12
Cable Y raise 3 x 12 and one set of 15 in mid portion of ROM for tension (favourite exercise at the moment)
Pec deck 3 x 10-12
I was due to train legs but my training partner just got back in after a week of slacking off due to family commitments and I knew starting with legs would discourage him, so went back to push for his sake. 

Starting the cycle today, 450 Test E, 100 Mast E, 100 Primo E. 

Went and bought myself a rice cooker. If I’m going to be in a surplus consistently, I need a large portion of my calories to be easy on my stomach and easy to digest. I’ve stocked up on Jasmine rice. I’ll probably get 1200-1500 calories daily with rice alone to make life easier. My gut will be thankful and it’ll take a lot of thought and preparation out of the equation. 

We’re moving to incline treadmill for cardio this week to warm the legs up for a hike planned on Saturday. We’re doing either Tryfan North Ridge or Devil’s Kitchen. Both stunning and in Snowdonia area. Forecast is great for the Saturday so far - hopefully it remains that way. 

Feeling good and motivated today. Hopefully some good gains and great training sessions in the coming weeks.


----------



## DLTBB

*28th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM, final 5 minutes incline run 170+ BPM
*Legs:*

DB SLDL 3 x 6-8
GHR 3 x to failure
Hack squat 3 x 6-8
Lying leg curl 3 x 10-12
Adductor/abductor superset 3 rounds
Standing/seated calf raise 3 rounds
Lovely stuff. 

I’ve ate 1KG of Jasmine rice (dry weight) since yesterday. Just figuring out how to use the rice cooker and make it taste good. It’s sitting really well with my stomach so I’ll probably use it as my main carb source throughout this cycle. 

I’ve got a few support supplements which should arrive in the next few days, I went for Love Heart, Vital Support and Dream Sleep from TbJP. Just trying to cover all bases health wise while I’m running anything more than a cruise dose. 

Quick quad stomp for y’all. Hopefully gain some good thickness on these in the coming months. Good starting point IMO. 



https://imgur.com/a/ywTJ0PC


----------



## louiebatch

DLTBB said:


> *27th November
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM, final 5 minutes incline run 170+ BPM
> *Push:*
> 
> Flat barbell bench 3 x 4-8 - Aimee for 6 x 160KG, failed on 4 here
> Standing barbell press 3 x 6-8 and one back off set of 12
> Cross body triceps 3 x 12
> Cable Y raise 3 x 12 and one set of 15 in mid portion of ROM for tension (favourite exercise at the moment)
> Pec deck 3 x 10-12
> I was due to train legs but my training partner just got back in after a week of slacking off due to family commitments and I knew starting with legs would discourage him, so went back to push for his sake.
> 
> Starting the cycle today, 450 Test E, 100 Mast E, 100 Primo E.
> 
> Went and bought myself a rice cooker. If I’m going to be in a surplus consistently, I need a large portion of my calories to be easy on my stomach and easy to digest. I’ve stocked up on Jasmine rice. I’ll probably get 1200-1500 calories daily with rice alone to make life easier. My gut will be thankful and it’ll take a lot of thought and preparation out of the equation.
> 
> We’re moving to incline treadmill for cardio this week to warm the legs up for a hike planned on Saturday. We’re doing either Tryfan North Ridge or Devil’s Kitchen. Both stunning and in Snowdonia area. Forecast is great for the Saturday so far - hopefully it remains that way.
> 
> Feeling good and motivated today. Hopefully some good gains and great training sessions in the coming weeks.


A rice cooker and jasmine rice was a game changer for me. For meal prep and my GI as well.

I wanna say stellar thread man. I had to play catch up for a couple weeks ha.

Hopefully your gut is staying steady as I know these issues all too well myself.

I wanted to ask, have you seen any correlation between certain foods in your diet that can cause a flare up?
Like certain vegetables, spicy, or anything high in fiber? Those two right there destroy me and causes flare ups more time than not. Watching your portions on those could help.


----------



## DLTBB

My BP spiked last night for some reason. I’ve had it twice over the last couple of weeks. I’ve taken my first dose of Test/Primo/Mast but the first spike happened before this. Going to my GP now to get a reading and some advice. It feels like it’s back to normal now but all night in bed it was like I could hear the blood rushing around in my ears and feel it in my neck whereas my pulse on my wrist felt slow and weak. Not sure if there’s something up physically or if I’m just feeling anxious but let’s see what the doctor makes of it. Will update.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> My BP spiked last night for some reason. I’ve had it twice over the last couple of weeks. I’ve taken my first dose of Test/Primo/Mast but the first spike happened before this. Going to my GP now to get a reading and some advice. It feels like it’s back to normal now but all night in bed it was like I could hear the blood rushing around in my ears and feel it in my neck whereas my pulse on my wrist felt slow and weak. Not sure if there’s something up physically or if I’m just feeling anxious but let’s see what the doctor makes of it. Will update.


God Bless mate , take care of yourself and let us know.


----------



## DLTBB

140/80 while I was in there which is high but not alarmingly high. Plus the doctor’s office always adds a few points. I’m usually at 120/70 or so. They took bloods to check everything out while I was there. It was high as fuck while I was in bed earlier and quite unsettling. Hopefully get some answers soon and will make required changes/add some meds/supps if needed. Got that Vital Support on the way which should help some. Still unsure whether it’s physical or something mentally induced by anxiety/stress etc., but I’ve felt fine generally.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> 140/80 while I was in there which is high but not alarmingly high. Plus the doctor’s office always adds a few points. I’m usually at 120/70 or so. They took bloods to check everything out while I was there. It was high as fuck while I was in bed earlier and quite unsettling. Hopefully get some answers soon and will make required changes/add some meds/supps if needed. Got that Vital Support on the way which should help some. Still unsure whether it’s physical or something mentally induced by anxiety/stress etc., but I’ve felt fine generally.


Ive been in one hypertensive crisis situation where my bp went crazy and it was from an infection that was driving it so high. Got to hospital that night and it was 270/120 no bullshit , I was scared shitless but the Doc and the nurses took it all in stride i got hooked up to an IV with hydralazine if i spelled that right and started to treat the infection in my jaw with antibiotics until it cleared up and I could get the tooth removed.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> Ive been in one hypertensive crisis situation where my bp went crazy and it was from an infection that was driving it so high. Got to hospital that night and it was 270/120 no bullshit , I was scared shitless but the Doc and the nurses took it all in stride i got hooked up to an IV with hydralazine if i spelled that right and started to treat the infection in my jaw with antibiotics until it cleared up and I could get the tooth removed.


Damn, 270/120 is insane. I’ve ordered a new cuff on Amazon so I can stay on top of it more regularly.


----------



## DLTBB

The Doctor called me back and it sounded as if he was trying to hint that the little scare I had last night was mental rather than physical. He suggested this morning's reading wasn't particularly high at 140/80 (I'd want it lower really) and basically tried to talk me out of any worry/follow up. I don't know though, it didn't feel normal. As somebody on PEDs, I feel like I'm pretty in tune with my body etc. I asked if he'll run an ECG next week. Might be completely pointless but I guess I just want some reassurance, might just be being paranoid after an unpleasant night but I think a little bit of reassurance would go a long way at the moment, you know? The bloods will be back in 2-3 days also which gives me an updated snapshot of where my markers are at at least, so it was worth a quick trip over to the surgery either way.


----------



## DLTBB

Having a rest tonight boys. I’d have been happy to train but the Mrs has insisted I rest. I only slept for like an hour so it makes sense. Gonna have a bath and some food and hopefully a decent sleep.


----------



## DLTBB

*30th November

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140BPM, final 5 minutes incline run 170+ BPM
*Push:*

Flat plate-loaded press 4 x 6-8 (4.5 PPS top set)
Single pec deck 3 x 12
Cable Y raise 3 x 8-12
Single cable rear delt 3 x 8-12
Single cross body push-down 2 x 10-12
Single cable overhead extension 2 x 10-12
Lots of cables I know but taking sets in desired rep ranges to failure so I can’t complain. 

I think I figured out the BP conundrum. I take the occasional 0.25 Arimidex when I feel high E2 symptoms and it looks like the tub I loaded with a handful of what I thought were 1mg cut in to quarters have actually been other similar looking white pills which I must have mistaken for Arimidex. Possibly old T3 or something, I can’t even be sure. Bloods will come back with high E2 which will explain BP spiking. Popped AI last night and feel better already. Classic right?

My mate has a chest infection so trained alone and Saturday’s hike may be cancelled. Bummer. 

Today was a lovely session. I shit you not when I say I could barely lift my arms by the end because my shoulders were so ridiculously pumped. 

Hopefully I can sleep well without thinking I’m going to have a heart attack tonight eh?

Got the rice cooker full of the fluffiest Jasmine known to man warmed up nicely for when I get home and plenty of chicken breasts to chuck in the air fryer, have a good night fellas.


----------



## DLTBB

Haven't been able to take BP reading again because I need batteries for my cuff but my RHR is down by 20+ BPM compared to yesterday now I've popped a bit of AI and been able to sleep. Mental.


----------



## DLTBB

Doctor called back regarding the bloods and everything looks fine. They didn't do a hormone panel with that batch so I couldn't see where my E2 was but it must have been raised. Liver/kidneys in range. RBC is better than last time but still a little low and iron is on the lower end but improved from last bloods. I've not been consistent with iron supplements so I can bring that up quite easily myself.


----------



## DLTBB

*1st December

Cardio:*

N/A
*Pull:*

Hammer Strength iso row 3 x 6-8
Neutral pull-up 3 x to failure
Wide grip pull-down 3 x 6-10
Straight arm rope pullover 2 x to failure
Lean away cable curl 3 x 6-10
DB hammer curl 3 x 6-10 each side
Preacher 21’s 2 rounds
No cardio as I have errands to run.  

Lovely session again and feeling much better and back to normal now my heart rate, BP and E2 is down. One little imbalance can really mess with you.


----------



## DLTBB

Definitely slept better the last couple of nights. I feel much better for it. And RHR has stayed down too according to my watch. Looks like tomorrow's hike is officially cancelled as my mate is still suffering with a chest infection. I have another friend who says he'll do it but he's not very knowledgeable and it's supposedly a challenging/potentially dangerous route to scramble up. I'm still not massively experienced myself so it's not really appealing to me. Don't fancy falling to my rocky death just before Christmas. Means I can go in and hit legs tonight at least.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Definitely slept better the last couple of nights. I feel much better for it. And RHR has stayed down too according to my watch. Looks like tomorrow's hike is officially cancelled as my mate is still suffering with a chest infection. I have another friend who says he'll do it but he's not very knowledgeable and it's supposedly a challenging/potentially dangerous route to scramble up. I'm still not massively experienced myself so it's not really appealing to me. Don't fancy falling to my rocky death just before Christmas. Means I can go in and hit legs tonight at least.


Live to climb another day. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> Live to climb another day. It's not going anywhere.


Legit. Wouldn't be the same going without my usual pal anyway. Every mountain I've done has been with him so far. He's our AllTrails navigator.


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd December

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Pendulum squat 4 x 6-8 (did too many warm-up sets leading up to working as I forgot my working weights on the machine)
Single leg hack squat 3 x 6-8
Leg extension 3 x 8-12
Weighted hyperextension 3 x to failure
Standing calf raise 4 x 10-12
Not at my usual gym so using some different kit. Love that pendulum squat, wish my main gym would get one in. 



https://imgur.com/a/1wImR18


Nothing major planned this weekend. Kind of bummed the hike got cancelled but we’ll get it rescheduled soon enough.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> *2nd December
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> N/A
> *Legs:*
> 
> Pendulum squat 4 x 6-8 (did too many warm-up sets leading up to working as I forgot my working weights on the machine)
> Single leg hack squat 3 x 6-8
> Leg extension 3 x 8-12
> Weighted hyperextension 3 x to failure
> Standing calf raise 4 x 10-12
> Not at my usual gym so using some different kit. Love that pendulum squat, wish my main gym would get one in.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/1wImR18
> 
> 
> Nothing major planned this weekend. Kind of bummed the hike got cancelled but we’ll get it rescheduled soon enough.


I signed up for a new gym and they have a pendulum squat. It was my first time using one, and I was very quickly humbled with the weight I could push compared to using a leg press or squats.

I love that piece of equipment... I'm amazed more people in my gym don't use it.


----------



## DLTBB

Send0 said:


> I signed up for a new gym and they have a pendulum squat. It was my first time using one, and I was very quickly humbled with the weight I could push compared to using a leg press or squats.
> 
> I love that piece of equipment... I'm amazed more people in my gym don't use it.


Legit nice piece of kit and friendly on the lower back.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd December

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill (20 minutes 140-150 BPM & 5 minutes 170+ to finish)
*Push:*

Flat machine press 3 x to failure (stacks at 145KG - 14, 11, 10)
Single pec deck 3 x 8-12
Seated Smith press 3 x 6-8
Cable Y raise 3 x 8-12
Single rope push-down 2 rounds of triple drop sets
Nice session in the bag today. 

Need to pin some Test/Mast/Primo today. 

Going to take the dog out for a long walk and get some dinner. Probably visit the family later and then need to sit down at the laptop and make some training plans. This week’s been a record week for new coaching clients, it’s starting to catch on now and getting a lot of recommendations to friends too which is beautiful. 



https://imgur.com/a/NGtguXr


----------



## DLTBB

*4th December

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill (20 minutes 140-150 BPM & 5 minutes 170+ to finish)
*Pull:*

Weighted wide-grip pull-up 4 x 6-8 & 1 set BW to failure super strict
Meadows row 3 x 6-8
Low cable row 2 x 6-8
Chest supported T bar wide/high 2 x 6-8
Face away cable curl 3 x 8-12
Barbell 21’s 2 rounds
The festivities have started in the DLTBB a household. Tree’s up, Spotify Christmas playlist was on and we watched both Gavin and Stacey Christmas specials last night. 



https://imgur.com/a/RrbVnHJ


Going for a steak dinner today for my Mrs grandma’s birthday. Looking forward to it TBH.


----------



## DLTBB

https://imgur.com/a/Y0A746E


----------



## PZT

That front relax, waist to shoulder ratio is fkin wild bro


----------



## DLTBB

Having a rest tonight chaps. Felt tired and the training would’ve been half arsed at best. Sleep has sucked for the last few nights and it’s caught up on me! Hopefully get a decent one tonight. Still waiting for the supplements I ordered before Black Friday. Not sure if it’s Royal Mail or TBJP’s issue.


----------



## DLTBB

*6th December

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill (20 minutes 140-150 BPM & 5 minutes 170+ to finish)
*Legs:*

Barbell SLDL 3 x 6-8
Single leg curl 3 x 8-12
Single hack squat (knee over toe) 3 x 6-8
Single leg ext. 3 x 8-12
Sissy squat > abductor > adductor superset 3 rounds x 8-12 each
Standing calf raise 3 x 8-12 and one quad drop set to finish totalling 35 reps (5, 5, 5 and 20 pulse reps)
& 30 minutes mobility at home. 

Enjoying the unilateral bits and pieces at the moment. 

The rest did me good and I slept well for the first time in a while. 

Have some new goodies on the way too. Going to experiment with pharma Aromasin over Arimidex, haven’t used it in ages.


----------



## DLTBB

Cross posting here.


----------



## DLTBB

*7th December
*

Cardio:

N/A
*Push:*

Hammer Strength iso-lateral incline press 3 x 6-8
Unilateral pec-deck fly 3 x 8-12 & 1 triple drop set x 12 > to failure > to failure
Dip 3 x to failure
Unilateral cross body extension 3 x 8-12 & 1 mechanical drop set (to failure regularly and then assisted with other hand until failure again 😭)
Cage press 3 x 6-8
DB 6-ways 3 x to failure
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Core 3 exercises 3 sets to failure
Nice session.  Bloody freezing outside today. Got my Aromasin and some Sustanon/Var for this cycle today. Switching out Test E with Sustanon and will throw the Var in towards the end of the cycle for a little extra strength and fullness. 

Will be taking a rest day tomorrow as it’s my Christmas party with work. Can’t really be bothered but have to show my face. 🙄

Variation of the same pic I’ve posted countless times but it’s all I can get while training alone in this gym.


https://imgur.com/a/68bCqRi


----------



## eazy

DLTBB said:


> Sustanon


how often will you pin? thanks.


----------



## DLTBB

eazy said:


> how often will you pin? thanks.


I’ll do twice a week with this. I would gladly do it in one shot but I’d get a little PIP with it if I did which I’d rather avoid.


----------



## DLTBB

*8th December

Cardio:*

15 minutes incline treadmill 150 BPM
*Pull:*

Neutral grip pull-up 3 x 6-8 (weighted)
Hammer Strength iso lateral row 3 x 6-8
Single arm pull-down 2 x 6-8
Cable high row 2 x 6-8
Preacher superset lean away cable curl 3 rounds
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Very quick session as I have things to do, but glad to get something done. Up 4.5lbs since increasing my dose. A lot of it will be glycogen/water from the extra carbs/upping my dose but definitely feeling fuller and pumps feel fantastic. 

Revised cycle is 450 Sust, 100 Mast and 100 Primo. Pfizer Aromasin on hand for AI and a packet of Var tucked away which I’ll add in towards the end for 4 weeks at circa 25mg. 

Hoping for a productive cycle and will make an effort to get some good quality progress pics once a week or so going forward. Focus areas will be rear delt, hamstrings and traps but I want to improve across the board, of course.


----------



## DLTBB

*9th December

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Paused squats 3 x 6-8
Smith machine lunge 3 x 6-8
Single hack squat 2 x 10-15 (low foot position & knees over toes pause reps)
Lying leg curl superset hyperextension 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
Standing calf raise superset seated calf raise 4 rounds 8-12 rep range + 2 sets tibia raises 20 reps
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
3 exercises 3 sets core to failure
Disgustingly cold today. Getting well in to the minuses. I’m going on a hike on Sunday morning too. Will be cold/icy and maybe some snow up near the top of the mountain. I went out and bought some new boots, ice spikes, gloves, pants and a coat today. All solid winter gear. Doing Glyder Fawr in Wales if anybody is familiar, looks like a top walk. 

Core and glutes were absolutely shot after this session today, I couldn’t even stand up straight without shaking like a shitting dog. 

Side note but my arse is growing like mad. Must be giving my glutes the stimulation they need. Clocked my arse in my jeans in a reflection the other day and was shocked by the booty on me.


----------



## DLTBB

Pardon the bulge. 


https://imgur.com/a/mx7tXlc


----------



## DLTBB

*10th December

Cardio:*

N/A - Saving my legs for tomorrow’s hike
*Push:*

Flat Hammer Strength press 3 x 6-8 (top set 5 plates per side)
Single pec-deck 3 x 8-12
Machine close grip press 3 x 8-10 (top sets stack 145KG)
Single cross body extension 3 x 8-12
Hammer Strength unilateral shoulder press 3 x 6-8
Single rear delt fly superset cable Y raise 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Taking the dog out for a walk too to break my new shoes in. 

Booked in at a nice restaurant and having a couple of drinks with the Mrs tonight. Should be nice. Going to keep it tame as I will need to wake up at 4AM, hoping to get to Wales to start hiking for 7AM so we can be in a good spot for sun rise. 



https://imgur.com/a/a6naKDJ


----------



## DLTBB

Awesome hike today fellas. Did a route of 4 summits around Snowdonia, Glyder Fawr area. Snow was thigh-high up at the top. Got really cold at some points, my eyebrows and fringe were frozen solid. Wore crampons for a lot of the walk, pretty much essential or else it’d have been too slippy. Made it out almost unscathed, just a small graze on my knee. 6 hours moving in total. Burned 2,000+ calories. 

Video:


https://imgur.com/a/0RFnR6m




https://imgur.com/a/SNCChei




https://imgur.com/a/8kFN8LJ


Intra-hike nutrition:


https://imgur.com/a/tjTV5KM


Video:


https://imgur.com/a/T19bTqO


https://imgur.com/a/AlfVU7P

https://imgur.com/a/50qcxeL

https://imgur.com/a/tFLlxez


----------



## DLTBB

*12th December

Cardio:*

N/A - Knees a little tender from yesterday. 🏔️
*Pull:*

Iliac pull 3 x 6-8
Wide-grip pull-up (paused) 2 sets to failure
Neutral pull-up (paused) 2 sets to failure
Dead stop bent over row 2 x 6-8
Neutral chest supported row 3 x 6-8
Single preacher 3 x 8-12
Incline DB hammer 3 x 8-12
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Knees ain’t 100% and energy level is a little low after yesterday but got it done. Glad I booked a couple of days off work, really needed the extra sleep. Back in on Wednesday afternoon. ☺️ Going to try to sort out some Christmas presents/shopping before then.


----------



## DLTBB

*13th December

Cardio:*

15 x Ski ERG intervals
*Legs:*

Plate-loaded SLDL 3 x 6-8
Lying leg curl 3 x 8-12 and 1 triple drop set
Leg extension 3 x 8-12 and 1 triple drop set
Hack squat 3 x 6-8
Plate-loaded hip thrust 2 sets to failure
Standing calf raise superset tibia raise 5 rounds 8-15 rep range
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Funny one today. I was finishing a set of SLDL and a kid shouts me over and shows me an Instagram story I posted earlier today on his phone and was like ‘is this you?’ Turns out he’d just clicked on it and then realised I was on the machine right beside him. 😂



https://imgur.com/a/oM3Mmk9


Very random. Only a young dude, late teens or early 20’s I reckon. Seemed to be training pretty hard so good on him.


----------



## eazy

DLTBB said:


> I was on the machine right beside him


did he ask for a pic or autograph? 

I def would have tried to out angle you in a pic


----------



## DLTBB

eazy said:


> did he ask for a pic or autograph?
> 
> I def would have tried to out angle you in a pic


Thankfully not because I was training legs and didn’t have an upper body pump. Can’t be posing for pics without pumped shoulders at least!


----------



## DLTBB

The Dream Sleep supplement I ordered during Black Friday sales finally arrived yesterday. Took a while with the Royal Mail strikes etc. Took my first dose of 2 capsules before bed last night and not sure if it was a coincidence but I managed a solid 6-7 hours uninterrupted which is unusual for me. I usually get 3-4 hours tops before waking up. Will keep you posted but I feel better already. Going to train push this evening. Training partner is back after a few weeks off so hoping to get some good sets.


----------



## DLTBB

*14th December

Cardio:*

15 x Ski ERG intervals
*Push:*

Decline barbell bench 3 x 6-8
Single pec deck 3 x 8-12
Standing barbell press 3 x 6-8
Lateral DB raise 3 x 8-12
CGBP 3 x 6-8
Single rope pushdown 3 x 8-12
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Good session. Nice to have a spotter for the pressing movements. Appetite is a lot higher at the moment, potentially from the extra gear. Been going through a metric shit ton of Jasmine rice.


----------



## Oakley6575

How many calories are you eating? What do you think your maintenance is at?


----------



## DLTBB

*15th December

Cardio:*

15 x Ski ERG intervals
*Pull:*

Wide-grip pull up (paused) - 1 set bodyweight to failure x 26, 1 set +80lbs x 11, 1 set +110lbs x 7
Close MAG pull-down 3 x 6-8 top sets 97.5KG
Plate loaded low row 3 x 6-8 top sets 4PPS
Chest supported T-bar (upper back focus) 3 x 6-8
Face away cable curl 3 x 6-12
Preacher 2 x 10-12.
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Wicked pumps. ☺️

Trying to plan an early morning hike for this coming Tuesday. Possibly something in Snowdonia area again. Hooked on it at the moment.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> Trying to plan an early morning hike for this coming Tuesday. Possibly something in Snowdonia area again. Hooked on it at the moment.



My crampons are ready to be picked up!!!  🤗


----------



## DLTBB

*16th December

Cardio:*

25 minute incline treadmill 150 BPM
*Legs:*

SSB squat (paused) 3 x 6
Single leg press 3 x 6-8
Sissy squat superset leg extension 3 rounds 10-12 rep range
Leg curl superset pull through 3 rounds 10-12 rep range
Standing calf raise 6 x 6-12
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
9 sets core (crunch, hanging leg raise, side bends)
Quiet day at work so managed a mid-day session. Glad to get it out of the way a bit earlier so I can begin my weekend as soon as work ends. Feeling tired today, the cold and the early dark nights take it out of me. 



https://imgur.com/a/Z4Zl9Cx


----------



## DLTBB

*17th December

Cardio:*

25 minute stationary bike 150 BPM
*Push:*

Incline Smith press (paused) 3 x 6-8
Single cable fly 3 x 10-12
Cable Y raise 3 x 8-12 and one drop set
Bent over DB swing 3 x 25
Dip (weighted) 3 x 6-8
Cross-body extension 3 x 10-13 and one drop set
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Beautiful session. Need to do more incline pressing, my upper chest is lagging. 

Going to a friend’s 30th tonight so will probably have a couple of drinks and diet won’t be ideal, but that’s life baby. 



https://imgur.com/a/DSwwkEW


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## DLTBB

*18th December

Cardio:*

25 minute stationary bike 150 BPM
*Pull:*

T-bar row 3 x 6-8
Wide-grip pull-up 3 sets to failure
Iliac pull 3 x 6-8
Upper back row superset shrug 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
Single cable curl 3 x 8-12
Single preacher curl superset DB hammer 2 rounds 8-12 rep range
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Went to my mate’s 30th last night. Had about 4 drinks but switched over to water afterwards and was in bed by 12:30AM, so not too much damage done. They had a decent spread of food out too, ate a load of chicken skewers so calories and protein finished in a decent spot. Got like 4 compliments on my arms at the too, so I must be filling out handsomely. 😂 Having a chilled day today. My Mrs is a bit fragile - she had more than 4 drinks.


----------



## DLTBB

*19th December

Cardio:*

N/A - Due to hike tomorrow morning so conserving some energy.
*Bits & Pieces:*

Seated DB press (90 degrees) 3 x 8-12 (110lbs DB’s top sets)
Lateral DB raise 3 x 15-20
Weighted dip 3 sets to failure (+120lbs DB) 16/15/12 reps
Skull crusher (EZ bar) 3 x 15-12
Underhand grip pull-up 3 sets to failure
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility - ticked this off first thing in the morning. Had a bit of tightness in my upper back when I woke up, possibly from heavy T-bars. Stretching sorted it out.
Quick session. Took the dog out for a walk beforehand also. We didn’t hit legs as planned as having DOMS in legs would kill us on any steep uphill sections of tomorrow’s walk. I’ve made that mistake too many times already.

This was more of a bonus session and tying up any loose ends from the previous weeks/giving attention to areas/movements which I feel have been neglected. Legs I’ll either hit next session or skip them for one rotation depending on how I feel after the walk. I can afford to skip a leg session at the moment as they’re outgrowing my upper body.

I’m not a bodybuilding nut by any stretch of the imagination but I do subscribe to a couple of bodybuilding news channels on YouTube and did keep up to date with the Olympia over the weekend. Mainly Classic and not so much open. Chris Bumstead is a God and has the craziest physique. Glad to see him bag another title. Open didn’t look too bad either, Hadi and Derek have a much better look than Ramy, so nice to see them placing higher this year. Bumstead is physique goals though.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Heading out for a hike very early tomorrow morning. Hoping to be down and back in Manchester by dinner time, so it’s going to be a really early get-up. We’re going to a route near Snowdon in Wales again. It looks as if it’s been raining and most of the snow will have cleared by now I imagine. I expect it’ll be quite slippy and not quite as scenic as our last outing, but will be nice cardio all the same. I will post any decent pictures I take in here tomorrow. Training tomorrow is doubtful as I’ll likely be tired, but I’ll see how I feel.

All of my supplements have arrived now, so current stack is as follows.

Gear:

Sustanon (SG) 450mg per week
Mast E (SG) 100mg per week
Primo E (SG) 100mg per week
Meds:

Aromasin (Pfizer) 6.25-12.5mg as required
Telmisartan 40mg per day (blood pressure has been up a few points due to a little stress/bad sleep lately, this is to help regulate it)
Supplements:

Dream Sleep (L-Tryptophan, Valerian Root, Magnesium, Ashwaganda, L-Theanine, 5-HTP, Zinc & B6)
Love Heart (Citrus Bergamot, Ubiquinol, Grape Seed Extract & Celery Seed Extract)
Vital Support (Astragalus, NAC, IP6, TUDCA, Pine Bark Extract)
This should put me in a good place to gain a little muscle without screwing up my blood work too much. I’ve got a blood pressure cuff so I’ll be keeping tabs on that and I will get a full blood panel once every 4-6 weeks through my GP. I’ll post updates on results of bloods after one month of continuous use of the supplements and let you know if liver/kidneys/BP changes much. The sleep supplement is helping with deeper sleep but still have issues drifting off some nights, mainly due to stress but doing what I can to mitigate that.

Calories I will be shooting for a 300 calorie surplus with 1g protein/lb bodyweight and will be eating back calories consumed on days where I do more cardio than usual, e.g. tomorrow’s hike.


----------



## Diesel59

@DLTBB A few guys I work with asked me if I heard about the Olympia, and how Bumstead won again. Not much interest at all in Hadi, Big Ramy or other open guys. Do you think the classic could eventually become more relevant than the open?

Enjoy that hike tomorrow. The pictures you posted last time were incredible.


----------



## DLTBB

Diesel59 said:


> @DLTBB A few guys I work with asked me if I heard about the Olympia, and how Bumstead won again. Not much interest at all in Hadi, Big Ramy or other open guys. Do you think the classic could eventually become more relevant than the open?
> 
> Enjoy that hike tomorrow. The pictures you posted last time were incredible.


I think Classic has a lot more appeal to the masses. Even a non-lifter would admire Bumstead’s physique whereas they’d probably find the likes of Ramy to be grotesque. 😂 I prefer Classic for sure. But I still respect the work the open guys put in. 

Thank you! Hopefully good conditions and some more cool pics incoming. I enjoy taking pictures as much as I do the hike itself.


----------



## DLTBB

All done. 6 hours in total. We had sun, rain, sleet, snow and 60MPH winds. Almost got blown away a few times. We did 2 summits and some good sections of climbing/scrambling. Knees and ankles are very delicate now so I won’t be in a rush to train legs.


https://imgur.com/a/JRjQyRq




https://imgur.com/a/DnWcCWZ




https://imgur.com/a/RPmsojo


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> All done. 6 hours in total. We had sun, rain, sleet, snow and 60MPH winds. Almost got blown away a few times. We did 2 summits and some good sections of climbing/scrambling. Knees and ankles are very delicate now so I won’t be in a rush to train legs.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/JRjQyRq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/DnWcCWZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/RPmsojo


You're killing me with all this climbing you're doing. I'm getting antsy!!!


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> You're killing me with all this climbing you're doing. I'm getting antsy!!!


Last one until next year now!

Few more (album of 5).


https://imgur.com/a/GRv6J3t


----------



## DLTBB

*21st December

Cardio:*

N/A - Ankles, feet and knees all feeling a little tender from yesterday. Hoping to feel good enough to bike/treadmill it tomorrow. Either way, I smashed out 360 minutes at upwards of 140 (sometimes up to 180) BPM yesterday.
*Push:*
(Working in higher rep range today because my energy is still kind of sapped & heavy sets don’t feel sensible. Probably should have had a complete rest day, but I’m stubborn. 🤷 )

Machine flat press 4 x 12-15
Seated press 4 x 12-15
Dip machine 4 x 12-15
Cross-body extension 4 x 15
Cable rear fly superset Y-raise 2 rounds 15 reps per
Fly 4 x 15
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility - Legs felt stiff and achy this morning so made this a priority and felt some immediate relief. 
Wicked pump from the higher rep sets. Had to work a fair bit lighter but feel as if I got some benefit from the workout, even if it was just raising my heart rate and getting me out of the house for an hour. Nice to keep the blood flowing. 🤷

3lbs down since last session but I think I must have lost quite a bit of water from sweating yesterday. Going to make sure to rehydrate and get some carbs in me by the end of the day. 



https://imgur.com/a/czNZGYg


----------



## DLTBB

*22nd December

Cardio:*

N/A - Still have leg DOMS. 
*Pull:*

Wide-grip pull-down 4 x 6-12
Cable row 3 x 6-8
Chest supported T-bar 3 x 6-10
Reverse pec-deck superset cable pull-over 3 x 8-12 on each
Cable curl 3 x 10-12
Seated incline DB curl 3 x 10-12
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility - Business as usual. Focused on trouble areas from hiking. 



https://imgur.com/a/nXKyfmS


----------



## Diesel59

Your back, arms and shoulders are looking phenomenal! 💪


----------



## DLTBB

Diesel59 said:


> Your back, arms and shoulders are looking phenomenal! 💪


Thanks Diesel. My mate has the iPhone 14 now so should be able to capture some much sharper images.


----------



## DLTBB

*23rd December

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140-150 BPM
*Legs:*

Pendulum squat 3 x 6-8
Bulgarian split squat 3 x 12 (using a kind of pulse technique where I’m staying in the mid 80% of the ROM, no lock-out etc.)
Single leg press superset single leg extension 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
Lying hamstring curl 3 x 8-12
Standing calf raise 6 x 8-15 (holding final rep of each set in stretch for 30 seconds. Set 6 was a drop set also)
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility - a little more emphasis on ankle, hip and glute mobility today. Still a little pain in my knees today but manageable. 
Managed to secure a bit of an early dart from work as it was super quiet. Trained in my second gym. There’s some good kit for legs but it’s small as it is and then you’ve got groups loitering around key pieces of equipment, people setting up tripods etc. Not good etiquette when it’s busy. What I did notice today is they’ve got a little supplement store in the gym and stock some good brands like STROM/TbJP, so I’ll use that in the future as ordering online can be a ball ache - waited 2 weeks for my last order. The lad on the desk persuaded me to try a scoop of a new PWO they’re stocking. Must’ve been loaded with beta alanine as my face felt tingly as f*ck throughout. Hate that feeling. 

Buzzing to have a few days off for Christmas. My diet will be a little off no doubt but I’ll be sure to train when I can and any excess fat or water I gain, I’ll tidy up next week with an increase in cardio/reduction of calories. Certainly not going to stress about it and will indulge and enjoy eating. Little to no alcohol though, not really my thing. 

Have a small stack of training/nutrition plans to create while I’m off. The side hustle has exploded this last week. People must be keen to get back into a good routine/get in shape as the new year approaches. Hoping to help create some solid transformations next year. 🤌🏼

E2’s back in range after a little sprinkle of Aromasin and sleep/mood has improved as a result. Feeling a little bit of extra fullness now I’m on higher Test. The Primo/Mast are too low to be doing anything noticeable. I’ll probably add 25-50mg Var later down the line. 

Pretty much ready for Christmas now. Done the food shopping, bought presents, got the house looking spotless. Excited to just relax and unwind now. 

Hate to blow my own trumpet but my legs look legit enormous here:



https://imgur.com/a/mTz7AM4


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

MIddle Earth hiking


----------



## DLTBB

*24th December

Cardio:*

N/A - Christmas rush and all that. 🙄
*Push:*

Standing barbell press 3 x 4-8
Cable Y-raise 3 x 8-12 and 1 x 20
Flat plate-loaded press 3 x 4-8 (aimed for 6 with 5PPS but couldn’t manage)
Costal pec-deck 3 x 8-12
Close grip machine press 3 x 6-8
Cross-body extension 3 x 8-12 and 1 x 20
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
And that concludes the pre-Christmas training and pretty much wraps up 2022. Very happy with this year’s progress. I can’t remember my weight in January but I’m up 40lbs since I was released in July 2021 and I’m probably a little leaner too. Scaled 2 out of 3 of the UK’s highest peaks. Brought 60 new clients on and helped make some great transformations. Set some solid foundations now and hoping next year is a big one.


----------



## DLTBB

Merry Christmas all.

Hope you guys had a nice day. 

I’ve had a good one. Met family/friends in the pub about midday, visited my Nan who I’d not seen in 2 years (family squabbles), visited my parents and then spent the day and had dinner at my Mrs’s parents house with her family. Had 3 drinks and my diet had been shocking but it’s Christmas so I’m not too concerned. I’ve got one more night out arranged for the 30th and then I’ll be back at it 100% from there and hoping to make some great gains. 

Some absolute helmet was mortal drunk as soon as I got in the pub at 12, shouting, causing a scene, calling the women behind the bar c*nts etc. All while there was kids about. I gave him a telling off and the landlady called the police. 3 cars and a van arrived shortly after and he was carted off and probably spent his day in a cell. Proper tool. Other than that, lovely day and nice to catch up with family and friends.


----------



## DLTBB

*26th December

Cardio:*

N/A - 1 hour time limit. 😞 
*Shoulders, Biceps and Triceps:*

Seated DB press 4 x 6-10 (up to 105lbs DBs, 90 degree angle)
BTN Smith machine press 4 x 12-15 (didn’t used to have the shoulder mobility to do this comfortably, feels great now and incredible pump at high reps)
Cable Y raise 3 x 12
DB swings (chest against incline bench) 2 x 20-25
Face away cable curl 3 x 6-12
Crossbody extension 3 x 6-12
5 minutes of continuous superset preacher curl and V bar pushdown
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility (first thing in the morning at home)



https://imgur.com/a/yQ0yimz


Was due to train pull but my mate hadn’t trained since our last pull session and was complaining about doing it twice in a row so I cut him some slack and did something a little different. Wicked pumps from all the excess food but my gut is ruined. Must’ve shat ten times since last night. Diet will be a lot cleaner today but still not ideal. Business as usual tomorrow though.


----------



## Diesel59

Shoulder Press with the 105s is impressive. Very rarely do I see anyone hitting triple digits at that angle.


----------



## DLTBB

*27th December

Cardio:*

25 minutes stationary bike 140-150BPM
*Pull:*

Wide-grip pull-up (weighted +85lbs DB) 3 sets 15, 14, 10 and a rest pause + 2
Chest supported T- bar (lat focus) 3 x 6-8 (5 plates)
Iliac pull 3 x 6-10
Close grip pull-down (MAG handle) 3 x 6-10 & 30 second hold in stretch on final rep
Straight bar cable pullover 2 x 10-12
Hyperextension 2 sets to failure
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
More back volume than usual today as biceps felt well worked from yesterday. I was convinced I was in work today but found out it was a bank holiday last minute so it feels like a bonus day off work, buzzing with that. 

Need to do a proper food shop today and get some proper food in. The excess chocolate and sweets are going in the bin. Sick of looking at them now.


----------



## CJ

DLTBB said:


> ...The excess chocolate and sweets are going in the bin. Sick of looking at them now.


LIES!!!  You're gonna eat them.  🤣

Btw, tried out my crampons and headlamp for the first time yesterday. Nothing crazy, just a local evening hike. 

Might hit the mountains for a little snowy sunrise climb this weekend. All the trailbreakers have been out in force packing down the snow that got dumped on us up north.


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> LIES!!!  You're gonna eat them.  🤣
> 
> Btw, tried out my crampons and headlamp for the first time yesterday. Nothing crazy, just a local evening hike.
> 
> Might hit the mountains for a little snowy sunrise climb this weekend. All the trailbreakers have been out in force packing down the snow that got dumped on us up north.


Ate some, binned some. 

Sounds good. Get a few pictures up when you do. Your snow is probably way worse than we get over here. All of ours has cleared up already!


----------



## DLTBB

*28th December

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs:*

Pendulum squat 4 x 6-12
SSB good morning 3 x 10-12
Single hack squat 3 x 6-8
Standing calf raise 6 x 6-12
Sissy squat 3 sets to failure
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Pulled up at my original gym after work to find it had shut at 4PM. Disappointing. Had to go to gym #2 but must admit I was tempted to go home and call it a day. Different kind of session than originally planned as the equipment is completely different. The etiquette there isn’t the best either, people walking over from the other side of the gym claiming they’re still using certain machines etc. Order of the exercises was a little bit scrambled because of availability of equipment. 

40 kilo PR for 6 rep calf raise (plates added to top of the machine), little bit unsteady as my lower back was fried but kept some decent control considering. 



https://imgur.com/a/aLsd1r2


----------



## DLTBB

Finally had my biopsies reviewed from my colonoscopy months ago (the NHS is shit at the moment) and they're saying it looks like ileocolonic Chrohn's disease. Not ulcerative colitis as I'd originally expected but not too far off. They're going to arrange an outpatient clinic to discuss what treatments are needed. In all fairness, my symptoms are pretty tame at the moment and it isn't bothering me. It's just nice to have an answer, be sure I've not got cancer and be in the right hands to get treatment if my symptoms flare up again. Obviously not ideal to have it in the first place but feels much better than having things going wrong and being in the dark about what it is.


----------



## lifter6973

DLTBB said:


> Finally had my biopsies reviewed from my colonoscopy months ago (the NHS is shit at the moment) and they're saying it looks like ileocolonic Chrohn's disease. Not ulcerative colitis as I'd originally expected but not too far off. They're going to arrange an outpatient clinic to discuss what treatments are needed. In all fairness, my symptoms are pretty tame at the moment and it isn't bothering me. It's just nice to have an answer, be sure I've not got cancer and be in the right hands to get treatment if my symptoms flare up again. Obviously not ideal to have it in the first place but feels much better than having things going wrong and being in the dark about what it is.


I see a lot of guys with some form of IBD across the boards. It seems there could be a correlation with the lifestyle. The guys I have seen the most generally are hardcore and get on stage but not always the case.

Glad no cancer. There are a shit ton of biologic options for CD. Hopefully you find one that helps with any symptoms.


----------



## DLTBB

lifter6973 said:


> I see a lot of guys with some form of IBD across the boards. It seems there could be a correlation with the lifestyle. The guys I have seen the most generally are hardcore and get on stage but not always the case.
> 
> Glad no cancer. There are a shit ton of biologic options for CD. Hopefully you find one that helps with any symptoms.


Hopefully I can get off with running some mild meds to keep it under control. Mine actually started when I’d been off all gear for 7 months cold turkey strangely.


----------



## DLTBB

*29th December

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
*Push:*

Plate-loaded chest press 3 x 6-8 (decline-ish angle, top set 4.5 PPS, 6th was a real grinder)
Single pec deck 3 x 6-10
Shoulder press 3 x 6-8 (it’s like a Smith machine with the stability but it’s split in the middle so you can press unilaterally, let me angle the bar directly over shoulders, really good. 6th rep of final set real grinder again)
Plate-loaded lateral raise 3 x 6-10
Triceps push down 3 x 6-10 & 1 x 20 (whatever you call the attachment below, feels unreal)
Cable rears 2 x 20
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility



https://imgur.com/a/SE6qfKN


Had a chat with the bloke who runs the supplement store from the gym and decided to create an affiliate link as he stocks pretty much every supplement I’m recommending for on-cycle support to clients for the same price as buying direct. Helps a local business gain some traction, keeps client’s health in check and I get a small kickback, you can’t go wrong. 

In a good spot to blow up as soon as I add an oral to this cycle. 



https://imgur.com/a/Nl403Oa


----------



## DLTBB

*30th December

Cardio:*

N/A
*Pull:*

I woke up with a pain/strain feeling in my sternum/mid-back so I spent about 10-15 minutes stretching, using bands and dead hangs from the bar to loosen up. 

Random challenge: 100 wide-grip pull-ups in as little sets as possible. 4 sets. Last set only had 7 remaining. 
Plate-loaded low row 3 x 6-8
Narrow MAG pull down 3 x 6-8
Iliac pull 3 x 8-12
Barbell curl 3 x 6-8
Single cable preacher 3 sets to failure
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Discomfort has died down since training. Hopefully it’s nothing to worry about. May have just slept in an awkward position. 

I’m going on a night out with a few friends tonight. I’ll have a few drinks and probably won’t get to bed until late. Let’s see if I can get myself in to the gym tomorrow for the final session of the year. I’m 50/50 about whether I’ll end up going but we’ll see.


----------



## DLTBB

Yep, definitely no training today. I had a lot to drink and not very much sleep. Good night and nice to see everybody but feeling sluggish today is going to put me in the right headspace to hit the ground running going into the new year. Won’t be doing much tonight at all! Have a good one all.


----------



## DLTBB

*2nd January

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
*Legs:*

Machine hack squat 4 x 6-12
Back barbell back squat (partials/pulses) 3 x 20
Abductor 3 x 6-12
Adductor 3 x 6-12
Standing calf raise 5 x 6-15
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility
Energy levels still zapped. Combination of going out before new year and a bit of cold/flu. Not the best way to start the year’s training but things should improve from here on.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> *2nd January
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 25 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
> *Legs:*
> 
> Machine hack squat 4 x 6-12
> Back barbell back squat (partials/pulses) 3 x 20
> Abductor 3 x 6-12
> Adductor 3 x 6-12
> Standing calf raise 5 x 6-15
> *Misc:*
> 
> 30 minutes full body mobility
> Energy levels still zapped. Combination of going out before new year and a bit of cold/flu. Not the best way to start the year’s training but things should improve from here on.


Chicken soup , vitamins n a good sleep. Be right as rain.


----------



## Yano

The father of 4 in me feels compelled to look up over my news paper and say something like ... Maybe if ya stopped running around on snowy mountain peaks  working on  your Yeti impersonation you wouldn't be feeling a bit under the weather ? ...


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> The father of 4 in me feels compelled to look up over my news paper and say something like ... Maybe if ya stopped running around on snowy mountain peaks  working on  your Yeti impersonation you wouldn't be feeling a bit under the weather ? ...


That's the only thing that keeps me sane at times Yano! Looking forward to getting another one planned, actually.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> That's the only thing that keeps me sane at times Yano! Looking forward to getting another one planned, actually.


I'm the same way with my cardio , I find it very zen , I just keep counting to 60 and returning to the 1 over and over , moderate pace on the resistance I have , heart rate hits 124 - 126  and by  the time Ive counted to  60 , roughly 35  times. My  30 minutes is up and im headed to the shower feeling like a shiny new penny.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> I'm the same way with my cardio , I find it very zen , I just keep counting to 60 and returning to the 1 over and over , moderate pace on the resistance I have , heart rate hits 124 - 126  and by  the time Ive counted to  60 , roughly 35  times. My  30 minutes is up and im headed to the shower feeling like a shiny new penny.


Like your own form of meditation. Good man. I might have to start the old counting 1-60 method myself to get me through some of the more mundane feeling cardio sessions.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> Like your own form of meditation. Good man. I might have to start the old counting 1-60 method myself to get me through some of the more mundane feeling cardio sessions.


It reminds me of sitting za-zen , you will have thoughts crash in , memories , a tv advert from 25 years ago haahaaha its so wonderfully random  and you just return to the 1 and let it all flow back into the universe , it really is calming.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> It reminds me of sitting za-zen , you will have thoughts crash in , memories , a tv advert from 25 years ago haahaaha its so wonderfully random  and you just return to the 1 and let it all flow back into the universe , it really is calming.


I have this kind of thing happen when I’m in the middle of a particularly hard set sometimes. Some random thought from a field trip at school aged ~7 that I forgot I even remembered will pop in to my head. 😂 I never mentioned it because I thought I must have some kind of brain condition but maybe I’m going in to some kind of zen state and unlocking old memories.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> I have this kind of thing happen when I’m in the middle of a particularly hard set sometimes. Some random thought from a field trip at school aged ~7 that I forgot I even remembered will pop in to my head. 😂 I never mentioned it because I thought I must have some kind of brain condition but maybe I’m going in to some kind of zen state and unlocking old memories.


A few of us back in the day practiced za-zen and would sit for hours. An I also thought I was a bit mad  and kept things like that to my self until one of our friends mentioned , called it "the deafening roar of complete silence" and how it channeled in these odd thoughts and memories ... and we ALL were like Yesss !! and then looked around the room in this odd moment of brotherhood and understanding like ,,, Thank God were not all crazy.


----------



## DLTBB

I've been wanting to re-shuffle the training a little bit for a while now. I love PPL and I think it's probably given me the most gains out of any split I've done over the years but I fancy trying something a bit different. I'll still end up training 6 days a week because I go stir-crazy when I'm sat at home, so I'll continue to split the training over 6 sessions. Cardio will stay in at 20-25 minutes per session at 140+ BPM (depends how much energy I have on the day, sometimes I'll veer closer to 160) to maintain some fitness/look after my heart. Legs I'll still hit twice a week with one day more quad-focused and one day more hamstrings. I'm thinking of trying chest/back in the same session but rotating from one chest exercise to one back exercise back and forth so I can recoup some energy in between exercises and hopefully hit some higher top sets on my compounds. And then the other day will be shoulders/arms. My shoulders don't need tons of focus but I feel like my biceps/triceps will benefit from being fresh in the session rather than being tacked on after hitting back or chest in my usual push/pull sessions. Abs and mobility work I'll do from home as usual.

May read as gobbledygook because I am just spit-balling but I will try it out over the week and see how I feel/report back.


----------



## DLTBB

*3rd January

Cardio:*

25 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
*Chest & Back:*

Chest-supported T-bar row 3 sets 12, 10, 8 (4 plates) - Wider grip & more upper-back focused
Flat barbell bench press 3  sets 10, 8, 8 (top set of 8 150KG) 1 set to failure with 130KG (failed after 14 reps) - Felt good to have some blood in the upper back before pressing actually!
Wide-grip pull-up 3 sets to failure (Bodyweight, purposely failing by 20 reps with slow negatives, pauses, dead hangs etc as set progressed). 
Incline Hammer Strength press 3 sets 10, 8, 8 (4.5 plates per side top set)
Pec-deck 3 sets 12, 10, 10 - Lower chest focused
Iliac pull 3 sets 10, 8, 8
*Misc:*

Full body mobility routine (the video below is what I do daily for anybody interested in working on their own mobility, it’s helped me immensely).





Bloody hell. Could barely lift my arms to put my hoodie back on after that. Pump was immense. Hitting chest and back back-to-back is never something I’ve done before. Gassed me out badly but I felt as if the exercise sequence worked well e.g. the upper back being pumped and feeling open when going in to pressing. 

I have a very minor dry cough. I hope I’m not coming down with something as I am keen to get off to a good start this year. Me and the Mrs have sat down together and written out some goals and changes for the better we’re both making after a bit of a falling out on our pre-NYE night out. We’re all good now and I think if anything it’s brought us closer together and we know we’ve got things to work on together. Hoping to get her training with me a couple of days a week soon!


----------



## DLTBB

*4th January

Cardio:*

20 minutes incline treadmill 140-150BPM
*Shoulders, Biceps & Triceps:*

Plate-loaded shoulder press 3 sets 6-8 reps - Would've went with a DB press for this session ideally, but trained by myself unexpectedly and feel I can push the envelope a little more weight wise with a plate-loaded press, either way, PB at 6 reps this session
Cable Y-raise 3 sets 8-12 reps - Went into a drop set on set 3
Inverted row 2 sets to failure
Standing DB curl (single arm) 3 sets 6-10 reps = Was planning to do EZ-Bar but watched a video from hypertrophycoach earlier in the day about how he prefers DB, gave it a try & preferred it
Weighted dip 3 sets 6-10 reps
Cross-body cable extension 3 sets 8=12 reps - Drop set for set 3
Machine preacher curl 3 sets 8-12 reps - Drop set for set 3
*Misc:*

Full body mobility routine (slightly condensed version compared to yesterday, 22 minutes rather than 37).





Still trying to figure out the right volume for the sessions etc., so things may change over the next couple of weeks. This felt about right and I did feel like I moved more weight for exercise 1 on shoulders, biceps and triceps than I usually would have as they were placed in the PPL split. But again, early days and still need to figure out what works best.

Had a wholesome moment speaking to a Dad and his 14 year old son who’s 1 week in to training. Must’ve weighed 100lbs tops. Told him I started at his age and was smaller and told him to focus on technique and worry about weight later down the line. 

Still feel a bit under the weather but it's not any worse than it was yesterday which I feel is a good sign. Continuing with the cold/flu tablets and high dose Vit C. Got some MT2 also, but I'll hold off on starting with that until I feel 100%. I'm looking a bit pasty at the moment.

Calum Von Moger is making a comeback after drug addiction/near death experience/avoiding a prison sentence. It will be interesting to see how much size and shape he can gain back. His physique was nuts a few years ago. He must have been one of the most popular/well known faces in fitness at the time.


----------



## DLTBB

Sleep quality is up at the moment. Like I slept through from 11PM til 6:30AM continuously. Usually it’d take me longer to drift off and I’d be up 3 times in the night. So I feel more well rested for sure. But I’m waking up with pains/aches in my mid-upper back. Not sure if it’s the position I’m sleeping in or whatever. It usually fades as the day goes on. Anybody ever had this?


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> Sleep quality is up at the moment. Like I slept through from 11PM til 6:30AM continuously. Usually it’d take me longer to drift off and I’d be up 3 times in the night. So I feel more well rested for sure. But I’m waking up with pains/aches in my mid-upper back. Not sure if it’s the position I’m sleeping in or whatever. It usually fades as the day goes on. Anybody ever had this?


I usually sleep only 2 or 3 hours at a time , and im up by 3am most nights. When I do crash like that and sleep for 7 or 8 hours I wake up feeling rested in my head but my body feels like its been in a car crash. Back , hips , shoulder will all be stiff and take time to loosen up.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> I usually sleep only 2 or 3 hours at a time , and im up by 3am most nights. When I do crash like that and sleep for 7 or 8 hours I wake up feeling rested in my head but my body feels like its been in a car crash. Back , hips , shoulder will all be stiff and take time to loosen up.


Maybe my body just isn't used to being prone/in the same position for an extended period because I'm usually up so often.


----------



## Yano

DLTBB said:


> Maybe my body just isn't used to being prone/in the same position for an extended period because I'm usually up so often.


One of the worst things that can happen when I wake up like that is sneezing. Spine from my neck to mid lats will  snap n pop like some one cracking their knuckles and can take my breath away for a moment.


----------



## DLTBB

Yano said:


> One of the worst things that can happen when I wake up like that is sneezing. Spine from my neck to mid lats will  snap n pop like some one cracking their knuckles and can take my breath away for a moment.


I've had this a few times. My Mrs looks at me like WTF afterwards.


----------



## DLTBB

Actually managed to have a rest day. Almost persuaded myself to go and train because I feel lazy when I don’t. But I’m not 100% and have had a couple of tiring sessions on the bounce. Wouldn’t have done me any good. Spent 20-25 minutes following a routine for spinal flexion/extension. My back feels better but I reckon I’ll still wake up with a bit of soreness. Due to train legs tomorrow so hoping I’m over the worst of this cold.


----------



## DLTBB

*6th January

Cardio:*

15 minutes cross-trainer 160+ BPM
*Legs:*

Leg press 5 sets 6-12 rep range - Look at the state of my gym’s horrible makeshift leg press contraption below, legitimately fees dangerous loading it with any significant weight! 😂
Bulgarian split squats 2 sets 10-12 rep range
Abductor/adductor superset 2 rounds to failure 15-20 rep range
Leg extension 3 sets 8-12 rep range
Lying leg curl 3 sets 6-10 rep range
Standing calf raise 5 sets 8-15 rep range
*Misc:*

15 minute hip mobility
Dodgy looking leg press:


https://imgur.com/a/ecjrlsS


My gym is shocking at the moment. 2/3 treadmills and 1/2 stationary bikes out of order and 4 broken machines. They’ve just got a new chairman so hopefully they sort things out soon or I’m going to have to look elsewhere. It’s only a small gym with limited cardio equipment to begin with so they can’t afford to have so much kit out of order. 

Yesterday’s rest did me some good but I’m still not 100%. 

Been pretty consistent with my food this week and prepared/cooked every meal. Ordering something in tonight as the Mrs is out with friends but going to keep it reasonable and still hit calories/protein.


----------



## DLTBB

*7th January

Cardio:*

15 minutes cross-trainer 160+ BPM

*Chest & Back:*

Narrow-grip pull-down 3 sets 6-8 rep range (105KG top set) - Had to recruit randoms to help me pull down the initial rep while I get my knees under the pads because it’s a fair bit heavier than my bodyweight & shorts arms. 🥲
Flat plate-loaded press 3 sets 6-8 rep range (5 plates per side top set)
Hammer Strength iso row 3 sets 8-10 rep range
Incline press (45 degrees) 3 sets 8-10 rep range (110KG) - Should probably stick to lesser incline in future as I did feel my shoulders getting involved more than I’d have liked.
Neutral grip pull-up 3 sets to failure (bodyweight)
Cable fly 3 sets 10-12 rep range
*Misc:*

9 sets core



https://imgur.com/a/MVFlIBw


I know I look retarded but I feel like I’m thickening up. 

Going to watch Avatar 2 later with the Mrs so going to save some room for popcorn, pick & mix etc.


----------



## Reader591

DLTBB said:


> *7th January
> 
> Cardio:*
> 
> 15 minutes cross-trainer 160+ BPM
> 
> *Chest & Back:*
> 
> Narrow-grip pull-down 3 sets 6-8 rep range (105KG top set) - Had to recruit randoms to help me pull down the initial rep while I get my knees under the pads because it’s a fair bit heavier than my bodyweight & shorts arms. 🥲
> Flat plate-loaded press 3 sets 6-8 rep range (5 plates per side top set)
> Hammer Strength iso row 3 sets 8-10 rep range
> Incline press (45 degrees) 3 sets 8-10 rep range (110KG) - Should probably stick to lesser incline in future as I did feel my shoulders getting involved more than I’d have liked.
> Neutral grip pull-up 3 sets to failure (bodyweight)
> Cable fly 3 sets 10-12 rep range
> *Misc:*
> 
> 9 sets core
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/MVFlIBw
> 
> 
> I know I look retarded but I feel like I’m thickening up.
> 
> Going to watch Avatar 2 later with the Mrs so going to save some room for popcorn, pick & mix etc.


You’re a big dude, looking good!


----------



## DLTBB

*8th January

Cardio:*

15 minutes cross-trainer 160+ BPM
*Shoulders, Biceps & Triceps:*

Plate-loaded seated press 3 sets 4-8 rep range (Failed last set which was due to be a PR of 6 at 4 reps, overly slow with negatives and exhausted myself - my fault)
Lateral DB raise 3 sets 8-12 reps
Single cable rear delt fly 3 sets 8-12 reps
Machine close grip press 3 sets 10-12 reps (stacks at 145KG and handled this fine)
DB hammer curl 3 sets 8-10 reps
Lean away cable curl 3 sets 10-12 reps
Rope push-down 3 sets 10-12 reps (trying with that rocking back/forth style I’ve seen online a little recently, first time trying)
*Misc:*

30 minutes mobility to be completed later today
Enjoyable. Was warming up with a band and it snapped in two and slapped my hands. Lucky I wasn’t doing face pulls or it’d have seriously stung. 

Avatar 2 was good. CGI nowadays is insane. The world they’ve built in those movies is incredible. 

Chilling for the rest of the day. Eating, stretching, lying down and ticking off emails. Feel really tired. Still not fully over this cold & sleep wasn’t 100% last night so taking it easy.


----------



## DLTBB

*9th January

Cardio:*

N/A
*Legs*

SLDL 3 sets 6-8 rep range
Standing calf raise 5 sets 6-12 rep range (PB on 6 rep set) 1 set of 20 as a back off to finish - Exercise order is kind of f*cked up because everybody is training legs today apparently. 🤷 
Pendulum squat 3 sets 5-8 rep range - One of the best machines around IMO. Was due a 6 rep set for the 3rd but had to bail out. 
Single machine hack squat 3 sets 8-10 rep range
Leg extension superset lying leg curl 3 rounds 10-12 rep range
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility routine ticked off this afternoon. 
A young’un in the gym tapped me on the shoulder after a set of calf raises and said my calves are insane. I’ll take that. Asked what I do for ‘em etc. I said nothing out of the ordinary, just genetics and short ass limbs filling out super quick. Even so, a mid session compliment is always welcome. 

Got a hike planned on Saturday. 4 hours or so and supposedly has some scary climbing/scrambling sections. Hoping the weather isn’t too terrible. 



https://imgur.com/a/rYm6mLc


----------



## lukiss96

Looking very aesthetic man!

Bravo, we are happy to have you here! We can learn a lot from you, thanks and good luck, I can see you will be successful wherever you go!


----------



## DLTBB

*10th January

Cardio:*

20 minutes cross-trainer 160+ BPM (lots at 170+ actually!)
*Chest & Back:*

Chest supported T-Bar row (upper back focused) 3 x 8 - +2 rep PR top set
Flat plate-loaded press 3 x 8-10 - +2 rep PR top set
Wide grip pull-up 3 x 8-10 - Went super wide grip here which I've not done in a while, felt ace.
Incline Smith machine press 3 x 8-10
Low cable row 3 x 6-8
Pec deck 2 x 8-10 regular 2 x 8-10 decline
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility routine completed earlier today
Struggling to catch my breath throughout the entire workout. It's very tiring going from an intense cardio session into a chest/back session going from one heavy movement to another. Got it done though and feel great now.

2 40+ dudes were talking about me in earshot. Sort of backhanded compliments. Oh he looks great and he's strong, ah to be young again and to be able to take whatever I want and be able to get away with it! Like fellas, I'm in my 30's, been training in this gym for 15 years, the 2 of you have looked the exact same for the entire time I've been coming and I don't even take an obscene amount of gear. Numpties.


----------



## DLTBB

*11th January

Cardio:*

20 minutes cross-trainer 160BPM+ (pushed 180 for a little while!)
*Shoulders, Biceps & Triceps:*

Barbell military press 3 sets building up to a top set of 6 & 1 back-off set of 15
Single cable side raise 3 sets 6-10 rep range
Bent over DB swing 3 sets 25 reps (Mountain Dog style, sickening pump in both senses of the word..) 
CGBP 3 sets building up to a top set of 6
EZ bar curl (with the old arm blaster)
Cable curl superset V bar pushdown 3 rounds 8-12 rep range
*Misc:*

30 minutes full body mobility routine coming up before bed. 
Feeling good. Me and my training partner said we’ve been enjoying the sessions more recently because we’ve been switching it up a little more than usual with exercise choice. I know consistency and progression with a select few movements is key in most cases but one of the most important things for me is keeping it interesting and not having it feel monotonous. Plus I know as long as I’m in a surplus and I’m getting a handful of sets to failure during each session, in most cases it’s enough for me to gain.


----------



## DLTBB

Y’all know it’s near impossible for arms to look thick from this angle. 


https://imgur.com/a/WlToC5t


----------

